# For the Love of Tomeri...(23June2004)



## simmo (Feb 12, 2004)

- This story hour contains a log of importants events in the planescape campaign called: *"For the Love of Tomeri"*. 

- *SPOILER WARNING*: This campaign makes use of the two Planescape adventures: *"The Great Modron March"* and *"Dead Gods"*. It will also include other Planescape adventures. Please do not discuss the specifics of these adventures, unless it is to comment: "but I though that the DoD were dealing the Great Modron March"  

- Note: We Interrupt this Adventure: are written by Crater who plays Littleby Cakebeard
- Note: We Interrupt this Adventure: are written (or inspired) by Randomlig who plays Serena Allman
- Note: We Interrupt this Adventure: are the equivalent of GM hand-outs to players
- Note: the dialogues in the story hour are transcripts of conversations in-game. It is a word by word, blow by blow account of one party's attempts to solve the riddle of the Great Modron March and Dead Gods.
- Warning: This story hour contains mephits and rogue modrons  

- The current characters in this story are:
*Malkir* male, human, monk/henshin mystic; played by Tallarn
*Serena Allman* female, human, psion, Chosen of Tomeri; played by Randomling
*Littleby Cakebeard* male, dwarf, negation wizard, Harmonium; played by Crater
*Caleb Hewer* male, earth genasi, cleric/elemental archon; played by Neil
*Andrew Rimilia* male, human, rogue, Indep; played by Jonathan
*Cade Highdale* male. halfling bard/minbender, Fated; played by Tallarn

Supporting Cast:
*Zakar* male hound archon in the service of Tomeri
*Sir Osbourne de Maddox* male half-celestial cohort of Cade
*Ooze, earth & mineral mephits* fawning, sycophantic followers of Caleb

Former characters:
*Denton* male, human, monk, killed by githyanki woman called Jezrene Quickeye

- Updates:
12 Feb 2004 - Part 1 Returning from City Barracks and Visiting the Friendly Fiend
13 Feb 2004 - Part 2 Resting, Eating and Performances at Stonecutter's Row
14 Feb 2004 - Part 3 Stepping from the Foundry to the Outlands
14 Feb 2004 - Part 4 A Brief Sojourn in Curst
15 Feb 2004 - Part 5 Whose Body is it Anyway?
17 Feb 2004 - _correct Andrew Rimilia's name, correct chapter 3 Allies of Circumstance_.
18 Feb 2004 - Part 6 Tombs and Lands of the Dead
19 Feb 2004 - Part 7 Questing for Answers and Sparring with Fate (7.1, 7.2)
19 Feb 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Vartus Timlin (Expansionist) has escaped The Lady's Maze
19 Feb 2004 - Part 7 Questing for Answers and Sparring with Fate (7.3, 7.4)
20 Feb 2004 - Part 8 Some Earth Genasi Like It Hot (8.1, 8.2, 8.3)
23 Feb 2004 - Part 9 Heart to Heart, Henshin to Henshin (9.1, 9.2, 9.3)
24 Feb 2004 - Part 10 Reflections of a Shattered Mirror (10.1, 10.2)
25 Feb 2004 - Part 11 The Modrons Are Back in Town (11.1, 11.2)
28 Feb 2004 - Part 12 If the Modrons Want to March You'd Better Let Them (12.1 to 12.3)
02 Mar 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Serena's dreams: Adrift in a Sea of Visions
02 Mar 2004 - Part 13 Haven's River, Wider Than a Mile (13.1-13.4)
03 Mar 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Chapter 1 - Great Dwarven Wizards
04 Mar 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: for more of Serena's visions
04 Mar 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Chapter 2 - The Elements According to Grumbar
05 Mar 2004 - Part 14 Voyage of the Princess Profiteer (14.1)
06 Mar 2004 - Part 14 Voyage of the Princess Profiteer (14.2 - 14.6)
08 Mar 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Serena's vision: Fading Stars, Departing Friends
09 Mar 2004 - Part 15 Fate Takes a Hand (15.1, 15.2)
10 Mar 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Serena's dreams: The Centre Cannot Hold/The Mystic Diverges
10 Mar 2004 - Part 15 Fate Takes a Hand (15.3, 15.4)
12 Mar 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Serena's visions: Rays of Hope
15 Mar 2004 - Part 16 Revelling in Ecstasy (16.1, 16.2, 16.3)
16 Mar 2004 - Part 17 Anakharim, Ride! (17.1, 17.2, 17.3)
18 Mar 2004 - Part 18 The Modrons Dilemma (18.1, 18.2)
18 Mar 2004 - Part 19 Leaving Ecstasy (19.1, 19.2, 19.3)
19 Mar 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Baron Bwimb Claims Great Find
19 Mar 2004 - Part 20 What Lies Beneath (20.1, 20.2, 20.3)
22 Mar 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Side note - Making Sense of it All
22 Mar 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Chapter 3 - Stonecutting
22 Mar 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Chapter 4 - Darkvision
23 Mar 2004 - Part 21 Now Would be a Good Time (21.1, 21.2)
24 Mar 2004 - Part 21 Now Would be a Good Time (21.3, 21.4)
26 Mar 2004 - Part 21 Now Would be a Good Time (21.5, 21.6)
30 Mar 2004 - Part 21 Now Would be a Good Time (21.7)
31 Mar 2004 - Part 21 Now Would be a Good Time (21.8, 21.9, 21.10)
01 Apr 2004 - Part 22 Show me the treasure (22.1, 22.2)
01 Apr 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Peace-loving Organisation Forced to Change Name
02 Apr 2004 - Twenty Questions: Malkir (Background)
02 Apr 2004 - Twenty Questions: Serena Allman (Background)
03 Apr 2004 - Twenty Questions: Littleby Cakebeard (Background)
03 Apr 2004 - Twenty Questions: Andrew Rimilia (Background)
07 Apr 2004 - Twenty Questions: Cade Highdale  (Background)
08 Apr 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Chapter 5 - Love as Death
14 Apr 2004 - Part 23 Worthy Opponents (23.1, 23.2, 23.3)
15 Apr 2004 - Part 23 Worthy Opponents (23.4, 23.5, 23.6)
17 Apr 2004 - Part 24 She's got to have it
18 Apr 2004 - Part 25 Something is revealed, first half
19 Apr 2004 - Part 26 Reading the Past
20 Apr 2004 - Part 27 Something is revealed, second (very important) half
22 Apr 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Convergence/Divergence is dangerous to your health
26 Apr 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Regrowth of the Expansionist Sect
07 May 2004 - We Interrupt this Adventure: Bwimb is Dead!
14 May 2004 - Part 28 Plotting an Infinite Path
19 May 2004 - Part 29 Souled Down the River
19 May 2004 - Part 30 A potentially Short Trip / Dying Minds
20 May 2004 - Part 31 How the Mighty Have Fallen
22 May 2004 - Part 32 Footsteps of the gods
22 Jun 2004 - GM's noteGM's note
23 Jun 2004 - Cade Highdale tells it how it was


----------



## simmo (Feb 12, 2004)

*Part 1: Returning from City Barracks and Visiting the Friendly Fiend*

*chapter 1: Back to Stonecutters Row*

“You'd be amazed who I had in the back of my cab the other day”, the pony cab driver began his usual banter despite the late hour. It was uncommon for the Hardheads to request a cab from the City Barracks at three past anti-peak and the driver mused on this as he told his tale of transporting some xill to the Clerks ward. Then again, he thought the three passengers he was taking to the Lower ward were also a fairly strange bunch too.

The stocky dwarf wore long leather coat  and he was burdened by many scrolls and books poking out of satchels and the numerous coat pockets. The gemstone that he had set in to the front of his skullcap gave the impression to the driver that the dwarf might be a spell slinger of some kind. But perhaps it was simply some form of decoration.

Next to him sat a small and attractive human woman in a long white dress with elegant swan feathers decorating the sleeves. She had quite a few items of jewelry on her person and the driver pegged her as one of those rich folk from the Lady's Ward. What her business might be in the Lower Ward at this hour was none of his business, but never the less the driver kept himself amused for some time by thinking up fantastical tales of late night clandestine meetings.

Perhaps the sponsor for the journey was the third person in the cab. Sitting opposite the woman and the dwarf was a tall man with long hair and a small amount of facial hair that was slowly on its way to becoming a beard. The driver recognised him as a new comer to the city as he was practically glowing with health. The serene aura that the man exuded gave the driver a reassuring feeling that nothing would go amiss on the journey.

By the end of the trip the driver had learned from their discussions of his passengers that the dwarf was called Littleby, the noblewoman was called Serena and the calm chap who seemed to be meditating through most of the ride was Malkir. When they arrived in Stonecutter's row at the end of the trip the driver was tempted to over-charge them, but a swift glance from the calm chap convinced him to ask for the normal rate of taking a journey in  pony cab through the city at very early hour of the morning.


----------



## simmo (Feb 12, 2004)

*chapter 2 The Friendliest Shopkeep in the Cage*

“I need to get something from A'kin”, Littleby stated after the pony cab had set off down the road.

Malkir was quite keen to get some rest after a long night at the City Barracks, but after a bit of cajoling from Serena he eventually gave in and decided to accompany his friends to the shop called the Friendly Fiend.

Despite the early hour of the morning the Friendly Fiend was open for business and a bell jangled as Littleby pushed open the door. Behind the counter of the little magical trinket shop stood a tall, broad shouldered humanoid figure with a furry body, clawed hands and the head of a fanged jackal. He wore his usual black and gold robe, as well as some colourful bracelets around each wrist.

“Hello there”, the shopkeeper greeted his first customers of the day with a warm smile. “Welcome to my shop. How nice to see you again good Sirs and Madam. I trust that you are in good health?”

“Very well”, replied Littleby. “In fact I would feel a whole lot better if you could provide with a scroll of 'Zone of Respite'.”

“But of course,” grinned the tall Arcanoloth. “What does that spell do exactly?”

“It prevents dimensional travel within a certain area.” The dwarvern scholar explained. He was about to launch in to a more in-depth explanation of the workings of the spell when the shopkeeper politely interrupted him.

“Ah yes,” A'kin replied quickly. “I do believe that I have one of those scrolls. I usually deal only in trinkets and small curios. But since you have started to frequent my shop, I have begun to collect the odd scroll.” 

The shopkeeper moved over to one of the many bins in his small shop and began to rummage inside it. As he dug through the bin full of magical trinkets he turned to the other customers who had come in with the dwarven scholar.

“Lady Serena, my dear, is there anything that I can get for you?” A'kin asked as he stared at her white dress intently.

“Um...” Caught off guard whilst looking at a beautiful silver pair of earing in a glass case, Serena was unsure of what to reply.

“I trust that the torc is still functioning well?” A'kin asked casually as he continued with his search through the next bin stuffed to the brim with scrolls.

“Oh yes, very well.” Serena looked over briefly at Malkir, whose face was blank and gave nothing away.

“No sharp pains, jolly good.” A'kin said conversationally. “It's nice to hear it's working OK. Some people don't attune well to such items. You are wearing a rather powerful psionic catalyst at the moment.”

“This?” Serena was somewhat taken aback by the shopkeeper's casual remarks and unconsciously her hand reached towards the torc that she was wearing.

“Yes. Quite a potent bit of jewelry,” he replied as his search reached the bottom of the barrel.

“Aha! I have it”, A'kin cried out suddenly as he pulled out a thin metal scroll case. Malkir who had been standing close to the front door and observing the conversation between the shopkeeper and his friends thought for a moment that he saw the arcanoloth pull the scroll case from his sleeve, but dismissed the thought immediately when he saw that there was no way for the sleeves to hide such an item.

“You're an absolute saviour,” said the dwarven scholar as he manoeuvred his way between the many bins. The shopkeeper had already made his way back to the counter and was busy wrapping up the scroll case in some colourful paper.

“The wizards who brought me this was traveling in a muddy landscape and therefore the scroll is somewhat smudged.” A'kin said with genuine guilt in his voice. “My apologies for the poor condition, but I believe that this is the scroll that you are looking for. Are you planning on traveling outside the city soon?”

“It's always a possibility.” Littleby answered guardedly.

“You are, of course, aware that you can only enter the city via portals.” He paused briefly as if struck by a sudden thought. “Then again, the Harmonium have planar man catchers and special manacles to prevent fugitives from using short dimension jumps o escape.” A'kin said with a knowing grin on his jackal-headed face. “Perhaps you should look in to the Harmonium furnishing you with some.”

“It appears that we've had a couple of conversations that I don't recall having.” Littleby replied in a confused and suspicious voice. He was busy pulling his coin purse out of one of his pockets and missed seeing the mischievous smile on the shopkeeper's face.

“Rumours do fly,” said A'kin as if that explained everything. “A seller of small trinkets sometimes passes his time with gossip and idle amusements.”

“How much do you want for it?” Littleby asked trying to get the conversation back to the scroll he'd come in search of.

“I'm not really good at putting prices on scrolls, how much do you think it's worth?” Akin asked.

Littleby paused briefly to perform some mental calculations. “Five hundred gold?”

“ Five hundred sounds reasonable.” A'kin said smiling. “If you'd like to sell me some of your scrolls, then I'd be more than happy to take them off your hands.”


----------



## simmo (Feb 12, 2004)

*chapter 3 Memories for Sale*

Malkir bought a crystal mimir and the three companions were just about to exit the shop when A'kin  rushed over to the door to bid them farewell.

“Always glad to be of service,” he said as he held open the door. “Lady Serena, I wish you well on your travels and am sad that I cannot help you further in your quest with the mere trinkets in my shop.”

“I wonder,” Serena paused before she stepped out of the shop. “You sold Malkir an interesting amulet and I was wondering if you had any others?”

“Alas, such an item is very rare.” A'kin replied looking crest-fallen. “But if I come across anything like it, I'll be sure to hold it for you.” He paused briefly and seemed to be struck by another sudden thought. “I do have this one item that functions similar to a recorder stone that the Sensates have in the Civic Festhall. It's wonderful inside the Sensate head-quarters as there is a huge variety of entertainment, but a humble shop-keeper like myself can rarely afford to go. This item is similar in that it can store memories.”

“The pendant is a rather ugly shape, but if you were looking for something and wanted to record an emotion. This would a very convenient way of doing so.” The shopkeeper pulled the pendant from around his neck and handed it to Serena.

“Would you be prepared to part with it?” she asked.

“But of course, my dear I am a shop-keeper and providing things to people who need them is my calling.” The arcanoloth's smile split his face from ear to ear and his white teeth stood out in contrast to the circles of black fur around his eyes.

“So it's not a prized possession?” Serena asked as she played with the black pendant in her pale hands. The black lump attached to a silver chain looked like a small toad-like creature that had become petrified inside a lump of coal.

“No,” replied the shopkeeper. “I have experimented with it and touched on the memories inside. But I prefer not to use such an item.”

“Hmm, interesting” said Serena looking intrigued. “How much would you charge for this?”

“It's quite a rare item and the Sensates would pay handsomely for it, but since you're a valued customer and friend of Littleby Cakebeard – I'll part with it for three hundred gold. As long as you recommend my little shop to your friends.” A'kin wrapped the pendant in a white piece of paper that he found lying on a bin nearby and exchanged the package for the coins that Serena held out.

After the companions had each bought something in the shop, they returned to Malkir's house in 34b Stonecutter's row.


----------



## simmo (Feb 13, 2004)

*Part 2: Resting, Eating and Performances at Stonecutter's Row*

*chapter 1 A Royal Welcome*

“Welcome Master”. The halfling head of the house-hold bowed by prostrating herself in the entrance hall as Malkir and his companions stepped across the threshold in to the house. She stood up, straightened her long dress and walked over to the newcomers in her usual small shuffling step.

“The kobolds are downstairs training, Master.” Annaleese said. “They only seemed to respond to my commands when I held a cleaver in my hand. Perhaps it is a cultural thing, Master.”

“I shall ponder this mystery,” Malkir said filing away the information in the back of his mind.

“Very good Master, I shall leave it in your capable hands.” Annaleese glanced up the stairs briefly and paused before phrasing her next statement. “The girls are somewhat restless. The priestess Ejelka has been instructing them and they are currently about in the Lower Ward.”

“This can only be for the best,” Malkir replied.

“Is there anything that you require of them?” Annaleese asked, hoping that the Master would provide them with some sense of direction.

“As I've said before,” Malkir responded with a sigh, “this place is a refuge. A sanctuary and they must strive to find their own path. If such a path leads to the gates of Tomeri then so be it.”

“They feel somewhat lost,” said Annaleese striving to make her point as clear as possible. “Is Ejelka the first challenge?”

“Yes,” replied Malkir with a trace of a smile. “That is the first lesson. Being given the freedom to chose one's own path is a very powerful thing. It takes a special kind of courage to accept that.”

Annaleese bowed again by kneeling on the ground and prostrating herself. She did not see Malkir's slight frown. After standing back up again she announced that hot food and drinks would be prepared within the hour. Annaleese walked slowly out of the room, bowed slightly and disappeared in to the kitchen.


----------



## simmo (Feb 13, 2004)

*chapter 2 What Memories May Come*

Littleby went upstairs and found himself an empty  bedroom where he could advance himself in the Arts. After pouring over his books for some time he began to chant softly and draw forth magical energy slowly but surely so that it would bond to his flesh permanently. For a moment his eyes felt as if they were on fire and that the world was filled with a searing light.

When his eyesight returned he tested his new powers by looking around the room carefully for the items that he had prepared earlier. Sure enough he was able to see the scrolls with magical writing right away, as well as the invisible stones that he'd placed around the bedroom.

Serena also went upstairs to look for an empty bedroom and drew the memory stone that she'd bought at the Friendly Fiend from her bag. After making herself comfortable Serena began to run her slender fingers over the ugly black pendant to explore its contours. The statue was formed to look like a frog- or newt-like creature trying to escape from becoming petrified in a lump of black rock.

Serena closed her eyes and in the mental mindscape reached in to the stone to draw forth the memories held within. The images that rushed out of the stone almost made her cry out as she suddenly found herself partially submerged in a swamp in a barren and ugly landscape. At the edge of the swamp stood two men in city guard uniforms who were leaning on their pole arms and passing a bottle of wine between them. The face of one of the men was clearly visible, but the other had his back turned to the swamp.

For a moment Serena wanted to call out, but then she realised that these men were responsible for her current predicament. One of the guards laughed and threw the bottle in to the fetid water of the swamp grumbling about the quality of the cheap alcohol. The other guard slapped him on the back and turned to enjoy the spectacle of their former companion slowly sinking in to the dark and slimy water within the swamp.

The smell of rotting vegetation and stench of a dead fhorge nearby made Serena want to reach up to a nearby dead tree. However, her torso quickly slipped lower down and she took a gulp of air as her shoulders and neck sank beneath the water line. The speed with which she was sinking deeper in to the swamp made Serena think that perhaps there was something tugging at her legs, but she did not have longer to ponder on it as the water soon reached her chin and then her nose.

The last thing that she saw as the fetid water rushed up her nose and over eyes was the two guards laughing and the turning their backs before walking back towards the city. The thought of many scented flowers bloomed in her mind, before the world finally became a cold and dark memory.

Serena's subconscious pulled her back from the memory within the stone before it managed to drag her in any further. When she finally opened her eyes she found that she was taking in breaths in great big gulps. She slowly climbed off the bed and made her way downstairs to join the others for a meal. As she walked down the stairs she was forced to hold on to the banister as her legs were still shaking from the experience.


----------



## simmo (Feb 13, 2004)

*chapter 3 Kobold Monk Manoeuvres*

“The meal is ready, Master.” Annaleese had laid out the table with a variety of different dishes and the halfling woman stood at the end of the table beckoning the companions to sit down and enjoy the meal. She returned to the kitchen several times to bring wine, beer, steaming vegetables, succulent meats and Arborean honey cakes for dessert.

Towards the end of the meal as the companions sat chatting amongst themselves when a group of twelve kobolds came in to the room in an orderly fashion. The kobolds bowed by kneeling and prostrating themselves and then moved to form a line in front of the diners at the table. Annaleese stood just within the doorway of the room and kept a close eye on the kobolds.

One of the kobolds broke away from the others and stood facing them with his hands held high. The other kobolds moved to the other end of the room and formed a V-shape. A couple began to argue about who should stand at the front of the V and the companions could hear the two kobolds whispering loudly “Mine” as they jostled for position. Annaleese cleared her throat and brought a frying pan in to view from behind her back, which made the kobolds quiet down immediately and stand in position.

After Annaleese nodded to the lead kobold, the creatures jumped in to action and launched themselves one after the other at the lone kobold facing them in the middle of the room. The kobold facing the oncoming rush of his companions deflected punches, side-stepped kicks and leap over those who sought to trip him up. It was like watching a kobold fighting his way upstream through a torrent of attacks.

After a minute of this going on, the kobolds paused and the lone kobold had managed to keep his position in the centre of the room. He bowed by kneeling on the floor and touching his forehead to the ground. As he stood up, he said: “Mine” in an affirmative manner and joined the back of the V formation. Another kobold took his place and after a nod from Annaleese another minute of fighting took place.

This process was repeated for all of the kobolds and by the end of it they all looked quite exhausted. Some of the kobolds fared better than others and one unfortunate kobold was forced to retreat by his attackers until his back was against the wall. When it came to the end of his turn he said: “Yip” in a despondent tone of voice and several of the other kobolds laughed quietly.

The small dog-like creatures covered in yellow scales lined up to bow towards the companions seated at the table who had watched the spectacle in silence. Littleby cleared his throat and asked the kobolds in draconic if they could understand him. He spoke slowly and carefully pronounced each word to make sure that they could hear it. After a few quiet mutters from the kobolds one of them replied in a barking voice that it could speak draconic far better than he and they bowed deeply once again before filing out of the room.


----------



## simmo (Feb 14, 2004)

*Part 3: Stepping from the Foundry to the Outlands*

*chapter 1 Godsman, There's No Need to Feel Sad*

After the companions has enjoyed their meal they each chose a bedroom to rest in for awhile before getting up several hours after peak and preparing to leave Sigil. Malkir, Serena and Littleby packed their gear and walked through the busy streets of the Lower Ward in the direction of the Foundry.

The large smoke stacks of the Foundry were easy to see towering above the other buildings in the Lower  ward, even past the gray haze in the streets and bladed rooftops shrouded in smog. The group passed all manner of people as they walked through the dirty streets and alleys of the ward. Artisans discussing their trade in whispered conversation in small cafe's, labourers hauling goods between storehouses and workshops. Children playing in the streets, their faces pale and yellow from living in a ward with the worst air in Sigil. Harlots plying their trade from alleyways in the side-streets and beggars crying out for alms.

Once in awhile a doorway or window would flare and crackle with blue energy as one or more people stepped through. Amongst the hustle and bustle a path cleared for a tightly packed groups of red armoured warriors who strode through the ward in order to keep the peace. In some places the conversations stopped as the Harmonium patrols passed, but in other places no one paid them any attention.

After walking for some time, they finally arrived at the towering metal gates of the Foundry and managed to get the attention of one of the guards. Littleby explained that they had a letter for Steid Die Bee which requested passage through on of the portals inside the Foundry. The guards sent off a runner and continued their patrols in their impressive custom made suits of armour. Every so often the members of the patrol would break out in to a sprint, finish by swinging their pole arms in perfect formation and then continue marching.

After waiting some time in the busy and noisy streets outside the Foundry, the companions were led inside past several workshops to a smaller one outside the main building. The guard bid them enter and then withdrew to return to the main gate. Inside the workshop a line of men, stripped to their waists, were busy hammering out large metal plates in to trays and pots. The heat of a nearby forge made the room hot and uncomfortable, as well as filling it with the strong odour sweat and metal.

Walking up and down the line was a tall humanoid figure with blue skin and glowing white eyes whose knees were bent the other way compared to humans. He walked with a flowing gait and paused in front of some of the men to shake his head. In a quiet voice that somehow managed to carry over the din of hammering he corrected them about their technique, except for the man at the front of the line who was wearing full metal armour and swinging his hammer with perfect precision. Piled next to his work bench were twice as many pots and the other men occasionally threw him glances of admiration before turning back to their work.

The group recognised the man working at the end of the line as Caleb Hewer, an earth genasi who had helped them in the past and spent his time hammering and drinking with some members of the Godsmen. He was wearing a bronze coloured breastplate that he never seemed to take off, as well as thick metal plates on his arms and legs.

When the companions entered the workshop Steid Die Bee came over to greet them. He read the letter from Arianna Redstrike that Littleby presented him with and then led them together with Caleb, and two mephits trailing behind him, to a doorway at the back of the workshop. Malkir took out a twig of razorvine from his pocket and stepped up to the doorway. Blue lightning crackled and crawled along the arch and a barren plain could be seen through the doorway. Malkir and his friends quickly rushed through the doorway leaving Sigil behind and arriving on the Outlands.


----------



## simmo (Feb 14, 2004)

*chapter 2 Entering Curst*

After Caleb stepped out of the doorway in to the ruins of a tower he glanced around and could hear the flapping of wings as two mephits began to circle above him.

“BUGGER,” he said in his slow and monotone voice. “YOU SAID WE WERE GOING TO THE PUB.”

“Hub,” Littleby replied. “I said hub.”

The two mephits began to argue amongst themselves as to who got to fly ahead and scout, but the rest of the group ignored them and began walking away from the Spire towards the city on the horizon. The journey across the barren plain was uneventful and the landscape was only broken in places by clumps of boulders and dead vegetation that lay strewn across the ground as if scattered by a mighty hand.

Malkir took out his crystal mimir and held it up in order to describe the ruined tower that held the doorway back to Sigil. As he spoke the mimir floated above his outstretched hand and pulsed softly with an inner light. The other mimir that he had in his pack was metal and a silver colour, but that one was broken. It held information recorded by a variety of people, including the noted sage Arianna Arakis, but unfortunately the silver mimir could not record any new information.

After walking for the better part of a day they had reached the tall, razorvine covered, walls of the city of Curst - the gate-town to Carceri. When they got close to the walls they saw a caravan master arguing with the guards before being led off inside and the guards turned to stare at the newcomers. Serena covered her mouth after she made a sharp intake of breath when she recognised one of the guards from the memory in the stone. One of the other guards stepped forward the to address the newcomers.

“What business do you have here? You”, said the guard pointing at Caleb. “What brings you here?”

“THEY DID,” he replied in his usual slow-spoken voice.

The guard chortled and turned to address the others. “Is he a slave?”

“He's our companion.” Serena informed the guard.

“What brings you here?” the guard asked Malkir.

“I've come to see the sights.” he replied in a calm voice. Caleb had begun to glower at the guard after it finally dawned on him that he might just have been insulted.

“Does anyone else have any pressing business here?” the guard asked.

“I've come to see a friend of mine.” Serena informed the guard. She made a point of not looking at the other guards and surreptitiously hid the memory stone beneath her cloak.

The guard seemed to suddenly change his mind and rewarded the group with an oily smile. “You are all welcome to enter,” he said and gave the other guards a pointed look.

“What about leaving?” Malkir asked.

“You're by the gate,” the guard said nonchalantly. “If you want to leave then do so.”

“Excuse me, can you recommend a good inn?” Serena asked as they were about to enter the gate.

“They're all good inns,” the guard replied with a dry laugh. “There's no bad establishments in the city.”

Caleb managed to step on the foot of the guard as they filed in beneath the large gate and the companions were called back to pay a ten gold entrance fee. Not wishing to cause any further disturbance they made their way along the outer street in the city and ducked in to a tavern called the Lecherous Leper next to the Quartered Man.


----------



## simmo (Feb 14, 2004)

*Part 4: A brief sojourn in Curst*

*chapter 1 Undercover Woes*

The Lecherous Leper was a run down tavern owned by a bitter tiefling who named his establishment after his wife who betrayed him. He frequently explained to new comers that he was still on speaking terms with his wife and that they were more than welcome to visit her, as she had been locked up in the attic of the tavern for the past ten years. 

Seated at various tables around common room was a small cluster of dwarves, a treachery of tieflings and an assortment of other people who had withdrawn in to darkened corners. The innkeeper charged Serena and her friends for rooms and drinks before they had said more than ten words and not wishing to argue they paid the money and found a quiet table far from the bar.

After they'd sat down and stared at the cloudy liquid swirling inside the mugs brought by the sullen barmaid; the topic of conversation turned towards how best to disguise themselves. Littleby quietly wove a small enchantment that altered his appearance to look like an incredible ugly specimen of a dwarf. Serena decided upon pulling her cloak over her head and making use of the age old 'hacking cough routine'. Since the Luminous Ones had never met Malkir, he decided against disguising himself.

After staring at the cloudy liquid in their mugs for awhile longer, they quietly got up and left the Lecherous Leper to go to the tavern next door. Stepping in to the Quartered Man was not a vast improvement over the tavern that they had just come from and this place seemed to be filled with even more angry and bitter-looking patrons who huddled together at various tables whispering conspiracies and plotting schemes of revenge.

Almost all of the tables were full up, except for a table close to the bar which only had one man sitting next to it. As they walked through the tavern they began to understand why this table was almost empty and how the owner of the tavern, Abascis the Sweaty, got his name. The barkeep refused to serve Malkir muttering aloud: “We don't serve your kind.” Which drew confused looks from the others as there were a number of humans in the bar. However, they quickly purchased drinks that looked almost palatable and sat down at the table closest to the bar.

After looking around at the other tables in the bar, Serena spotted the table with the agents of the Luminous Ones and carefully pointed it out to the others. Seated at that table was a tall, striking human woman with long dark robes and wearing a symbol of a black sunburst around her neck. Next to her sat a handsome half-elf dressed in tight-fitting black clothing. He amused himself by making a gold coin jump between the knuckles of his hands and flashing the barmaids a dazzlingly wicked smile every time that they came past.

Next to the half-elf was a moody looking human woman wearing expensive scale mail armour and a blood stained curved blade on her lap. Her helmet, shaped like a leering face, lay on the table in front of her and she was busy talking to it, listing all the woes and troubles in her life. Finally next to her sat a dwarf wearing armour covered entirely in short spikes, who was sharpening his axe with slow, deliberate strokes. As he did so he gave each of the others a long hate-filled stare, which twisted his face in to hideous savagery.

Caleb was still looking around at different tables, not having picked up on the fact that everyone else was busy staring at just one table.

“We have some Luminous Ones nearby,” said Serena quietly from the depth of her hooded cloak.
“WHERE?” asked a confused Caleb who was still looking around at different tables.


----------



## simmo (Feb 14, 2004)

*chapter 2 If a Tiefer asks You to Do Something For Him....*

Andrew Rimilia had been staying at the Quartered Man for about two weeks, keeping a close eye on what the agents of the Luminous Ones were up to. As a member of the Free League he'd had his share of assignments to strange and dangerous places outside the Cage. But each day that he stayed in the city of Curst, the feeling grew inside of him that perhaps he'd not make it back to his favourite drinking haunt in the Cage – namely the Sword & Buckler.

To the casual observer he looked like a man who had no memorable features. He was of average height and build, did not carry any impressive weapons or wear expensive clothes and had made blending in to his surroundings in to an art-form. The tiefling Ashenbach had asked him to go to the city of Curst as a favour to find out what the Luminous Ones were up to. That had been two weeks ago and he's not received any further information since. Every time that he sent a message asking when he could return he got a message back saying: soon, very soon.

On the same day that he's started renting rooms at the Quartered Man, a member of the Mercykillers had come in to the tavern. The silence that followed his entrance was deafening and for the first time in a long while Abascis the Sweaty had stopped wiping his dirty mugs and stood staring pointedly at the new comer. The Mecrykiller was in the process of taking out a scroll when a half-ogre seated at a table nearby stood up and stabbed him in the back with a punch-dagger. Applause spontaneously broke out throughout the tavern as Andrew sat transfixed watching the Mecrykiller turn to stone from the poison on the punch-dagger's blade. The statue was put in a corner behind the bar and the half-ogre and his companions were given free drinks for the rest of the week.

Since that day Andrew had endeavoured to fit in as much as possible. He'd sat quietly each day and studied each of the Luminous One agents in turn. The tall, striking human woman was called Toranna the Gray. He learned from conversations that she was being held at the tavern as she'd recently failed in an important mission in Sigil's Mortuary. The half-elf was called the Shadowknave and he did not speak much, except to chat up the passing barmaids. Apparently he'd also been part of this mission in Sigil but had not been responsible for its failure.

The warrior woman who spent most of the time moaning and complaining to the others (and her helmet when none others would listen) was called Traxa the Maiden. Andrew soon learned that the name was meant to be ironic as he'd heard from others that Traxa had a long history of dating various unsavoury characters and then complaining about them afterwards. The dwarf was called Ulut and was quite simply insane. He hated his companions more than anyone else in the planes, but it was this strong hatred that kept him close to them. The others did not trust him although they knew how to goad him on, in order to fight on their behalf.

Exactly two weeks after he'd arrived another group entered the tavern and came to sit down at his table. One of them was the ugliest dwarf that Andrew had ever seen. Another was the healthiest man he'd ever seen and this tall, long-haired man, wearing a simple robe, seemed to glow with health and serenity. This drew angry stares from the other tavern patrons causing Andrew ponder that he might have to make a quick exit some time soon. 

A very tall earth genasi wearing bronze coloured plate mail that had a mineral, earth and ooze mephit hanging off rivets at the back followed the others in. He carried the largest hammer that Andrew had ever seen and seemed to wield it as if it weighed next to nothing. The mephits dropped off the giants back and crawled under the table where they began squabbling over a half-empty bottle of razorvine wine. The final member of the group wore a hooded cloak that trailed on the ground and had a hacking cough which infrequently emerged from the depths of the hood. From the way in which the person walked and the sound of the cough Andrew figured that the wearer of the cloak was female; probably human. His suspicions were confirmed when she began a conversation with him.


----------



## simmo (Feb 14, 2004)

*chapter 3 Allies of Circumstance*

“Sorry,” said Serena still wearing her hooded cloak and coughing once in awhile. “I did not catch you name.”

“Nor did I catch yours,” Andrew replied with a hint of a smile.

“True enough,” said Serena remembering to cough again.

“I guess that since we sat down first...” Malkir said as he noticed the nondescript man seated at their table.

“HE SAT DOWN FIRST,” interjected Caleb who'd finally caught up with the conversation.

“What is the name of this big fellow?” Andrew asked laughing at Caleb's comment.

 “CALEB” answered Caleb. One of the mephits was in the process of climbing out from under the table to announce Caleb full name, title and list of glorious deeds when Caleb's large booted foot knocked it back under the table.

“I am Serena Allman” announced the hooded figure.

“I noticed that you cough is better,” remarked Andrew.

“Littleby” said the ugly dwarf quickly trying to steer the conversation away from Serena's coughing routine.

There was a pause in the conversation after Malkir gave his name and everyone sat staring at the table with the agents of the Luminous Ones.

“That looks like a strange collection of folk at the next table,” said Littleby trying to restart the conversation.

“There's a strange collection of folk at this table as well.” Andrew replied and looked over each of them in turn again.

 “WHERE?” asked CALEB having been left behind again in the conversation. He sent the mephits over to the other table to spy on their conversation. They carried the bottle of razorvine with them, but the ooze mephit stayed behind intent on winning its master's favour. 

“Master,” it said in a gurgling, slimy voice. “I bow before your wisdom in sending us lowly creatures to spy on your behalf.”

“NOT ON THE BOOTS,” Caleb said as he kicked the ooze mephits from under the table after it had started to paw at his boots with it's dirty fingers. The ooze mephit gave it's master a deeply wounded look before scurrying off to the other table to join the mineral and earth mephit who were busy getting drunk.


----------



## simmo (Feb 14, 2004)

*chapter 4 OK, So What is the Other Plan?*

“They're not going to be much use now,” Littleby pointed out as he watched the mephits getting drunk.

“When are they ever of any use?” asked Malkir sardonically.

Caleb had begun to describe to the nondescript man sitting at their table all about arm-wrestling and the intricacies of out staring one's opponents. He was in the process of demonstrating his technique to the unfortunate man when the ooze mephit sidled up to the table and quickly took several big gulps from his master's mug.

“Have you found a way out of the city?” Littleby asked the stranger at the table whilst Caleb was still busy staring at him.

“Not yet,” replied Andrew. “But I'm sure that something will come up. Are you looking to leave soon?”

“Possibly yes.” said Littleby without a trace of emotion on his face.

“Are you going to do something that will facilitate the need to leave the city soon?” asked Andrew.

The others laughed and Littleby replied: “I don't know what you mean.”

Just then Traxa the Maiden and Ulut both got up to leave the tavern. The Shadowknave sat back idly in his chair and was busy shuffling a deck of cards. Toranna divided her time between staring moodily in to her mug and giving her half-elven companion hate-filled stares that he simply ignored.

Serena focused her will and built a mental bridge between the minds of her companions so that they could talk through thoughts alone. As an afterthought she sent a link to the stranger at the table and invited him to join their conversation.

“Who are you people?” asked a startled and surprised Andrew in a louder tone than he'd intended. Littleby slipped away from the table to go to the back room where the latrine was located, but he could still listen in on the thoughts being exchanged.

_I'll give you 1000 gold if you help us._ Serena sent to Andrew.

_What are you planning to do?_ asked Andrew, his thoughts laced with suspicion. _What's your end goal here?_

_We need Toranna the Gray._ Serena sent back in reply.

_No I got that. You want to kidnap her,_ thought Andrew wondering briefly if any of his other thoughts were audible to these strange people. _But for what purpose?_

_A friend of ours is facing trial and currently in jail. We need Toranna to give evidence to clear his name._ Serena thoughts were sincere.

_Did he do it?_asked Andrew.

_Well, he did._ replied Serena, somewhat uncomfortably. _But he was under enchantment when he did it._

“WOW” said Caleb aloud after the thoughts exchanged by his companions finally filtered between the tectonic plates of his mind. “I NEVER KNEW ANY OF THIS.”

_We're going in now are we?_ asked Littleby from the back room where he was busy preparing some spells.

_Getting her unconscious would be our best bet._ said Malkir in a calm tone of thought.

_Do you have a plan yet?_ asked Andrew worried that there might not be one.

“WE RUSH IN AND KILL THEM ALL” said Caleb in his loud mono-tone voice, causing some of the other tavern patrons to turn around and glare.

_OK, so what is the other plan?_ asked Andrew, not managing to hide the worry in his thoughts.


----------



## simmo (Feb 14, 2004)

*chapter 5 Curst Take Away*

Sensing that something was about to happen, Andrew looked over to the table with Toranna the Gray and the Shadowknave just as a bubble of force came in to existence around the half-elf trapping him and the earth mephit inside. Littleby sent mental call of _That's the signal_ to the others and Malkir lept to his feet. He stepped from his chair on to the table, grabbed hold of the chandelier briefly as he somersaulted towards Toranna. It all happened so fast that Andrew barely had time to register what was going on before Malkir landed on top of the dark robed woman and struck her with several seemingly soft blows that paralysed her body.

The inn exploded in to action as fights broke out in all corners of the common room. Tables were over turned, knives and swords drawn as people fought savagely in close quarters and the pent up atmosphere of murderous intent inside the Quartered Man was final given release.

Having frozen the life-blood of Toranna the Gray with his initial assault, Malkir was jumped by a githzerai warrior who tried to strike at him with a swift series of blows. Laughing scornfully Malkir dodged and weaved past the blows with such grace that the kobolds would have stared open-mouthed with admiration. He responded by pumelling the githzerai with the exact same series of blows, knocking him away from Toranna the Gray.

Andrew saw a flicker of movement from the corner of his eye and kicked his chair back in to the path of the oncoming half-ogre. Splinters flew in all directions as the large man charged through the debris, but it gave Andrew just enough time to slip behind some other combatants and make his way over towards Toranna. Meanwhile Caleb was still sitting at the table staring in to his empty mug as chaos reigned all around him.

“WHAT HAPPENED TO MY DRINK?” he asked Serena, who had cast back her hood and was busy focusing on the oncoming rush of murderous tavern patrons. With one hand touching her torc she slipped her mind in to the mental landscape and sent forth a great ball of psychic force barreling at everyone in front of her. Two barmaids with daggers at each others throats fell down immediately, followed by a group of dwarves, three thugs and a tiefling in the process of stabbing a human. As well as the chef who was coming out of the kitchen with a gore-covered cleaver.

Amazingly the half-ogre managed to remain on his feet and charged at Caleb who was slowly getting to his feet.

Malkir focused his attacks on the githzerai warrior and struck him with such force that he flew through the wooden wall of the tavern. He finished of his flowing movements by striking Toranna in the temple in an effort to knock her unconscious. A second githzerai warrior was about to attack Malkir, but changed his mind at the last moment and fled through the newly created doorway in the side of the Quartered Man.

The half-ogre finally reached Caleb and stabbed him in the side with his dripping punch-dagger. The earth genasi and half-ogre both stared at the protruding blade for a moment and then at each other before panic crept across the attacker's face. Realizing that the poison has not worked he desperately tried to step back, but instead managed to place himself in the path of Caleb's oncoming hammer. It struck the half-ogre in the head and the force of the blow lifted him off his feet. 

Littleby who had finished casting an enchantment to hide himself from sight flew over to Toranna's body and tried briefly to lift it up. However, it was simply too heavy and he drew forth some bolts of eldrich energy to finish off the half-ogre attacking his friend. Next to them the Shadowknave was fighting with the earth mephit which, feeling cornered like a rat, was desperately clawing at his face and arms. The half-elf grabbed the earth mephit by the neck and smashed it repeatedly against the barrier of force surrounding them.

Serena had moved away from the zone of devastation that she'd created was trying to get past people to Malkir and Toranna. As she got closer she saw Andrew standing over her prone body, striking her with what looks like a brick inside a sock, in a bid to knock Toranna senseless.

Realising that his opponent was down, Caleb waded across the tavern to his companions just in time for Littleby to finish his next spell. Suddenly all of the people standing nearby disappeared from sight including the companions and Toranna. At that same moment Traxa and Ulut rushed back in to the tavern, but they didn't see the companions exiting the Quartered Man with Toranna's unconscious body through the hole created by Malkir.

Running as fast as they could they sprinted towards the gate with Littleby flying just above them. As they got closer to the gate they passed several marble pillars and a screeching alarm went off. The gates began to shut and Malkir tried to take hold of Toranna so that he could get through in time. Caleb used that time to call upon the power of Grumbar to grant him the strength of a mountain's roots. As they fled through the closing gate Caleb held it open for the others. His muscles rippled and his yellow tabarb was torn from his chest as he heaved mightily to keep the gates from closing. Amazingly he even managed to push the gates slightly open and his bulging muscles were glistening with sweat as he finally let got of the gates and lumbered after the others in his slow, long-striding gait.

Several of the guardsmen had managed to get passed the gate before it closed and they lowered their halberds to charge after the escapees. Caleb who was closest to being caught turned to face them across the swampy ground by the gate and called upon Grumbar's power once again. As the guards charged towards him the ground softened even further and they soon found themselves up to their knees in mud and putrid water. Caleb withdrew his hand from the sodden ground and watched as the guards sank even further in to the treacherous muddy soil. The ooze and mineral mephit flew overhead laughing gleefully at the misfortune of the guards.

Malkir, Andrew and Littleby managed to carry the unconscious form of Toranna between them with Serena trailing behind. Bringing up the rear was Caleb whose slow steady strides eventually enabled him to catch up with the others. Once they have stopped running they reflected briefly upon their amazing fortune at having captured Toranna so easily and escaped the city of Curst. However, the thought of pursuit by more guards or other agents from the Luminous Ones spurred them on and they began a quick march in the direction of the Spire towards the ruined tower with the portal to Sigil.


----------



## simmo (Feb 15, 2004)

*Part 5 Whose Body is it Anyway?*

*chapter 1 All Tied Up and Nowhere To Go*

Having captured Toranna the Gray, failed agent of the Luminous Ones, and escaped the five walled city of Curst. The companions made their way as swiftly away from the city as possible across the barren plain in the Outalnds. Since Malkir's incapacitating attack was about to wear off it was decided that Toranna should be bound and gagged. Caleb slung her over his shoulder and her body was secured to his armour using the rivets that held his breastplate in place. This enabled him to carry her with ease and still be able to keep up with the others.

After walking for several hours the realisation began to dawn on some of the escapees that perhaps Carceri's influence was preventing them from reaching the portal. Since they had learned during their journey through Elysium that good deeds were required to enable them to move around, it occurred to them that treachery might be required to get away from Curst. However, after a brief debate Littleby assured them that Carceri's influence did not reach beyond the Gate-town and that they would reach the ruined tower with the portal to Sigil soon.

Toranna had begun stirring after regaining consciousness and Littleby decided on a plan as to how to get her body to the Cage without having to knock her senseless all the time. Caleb untied her from his back and Littleby asked everyone to move two hundred feet away.

“I DON'T LIKE THE FIREBALL SOLUTION,” commented Caleb after he put her on the ground.

“No,” explained Littleby. “I'm going to try to possess her.”

“OK,” said Malkir taking a step back. “Moving swiftly away.”

Caleb, Malkir, Andrew and Serena retreated some distance away to a nearby clump of boulders and watched as Littleby began to prepare his spell. Part way through the preparation it occurred to Littleby that if he succeeded in taking possession of her body that he/she would then be tied up. He beckoned the others over and they reluctantly did so. When the others reached Littleby explained his predicament. 

“If we see her thrashing around, how will we know if it's you or her waking up?” asked Malkir stroking his beard.

“I will identify myself as Littleby Cakebeard.” Littleby replied realising that it was a simple solution to his problem.

“No,” countered Malkir. “That will necessitate removing the gag first.”

Everyone's mind turned to ponder on the problem and they ruled out the possibility of removing the gag on the basis that they knew Toranna was a spell caster. Serena commented briefly that Toranna might be a mind walker, but they realised that there was not much they could do about that possibility until Littleby finished his spell.

“How about you thump her feet three times,” suggested Malkir.

“And then go still in a very deliberate fashion,” added Andrew trying to make the actions more specific.

“What about if Toranna has broken her knee?” asked Littleby glancing at the odd angle in which she lay.

“I will give you a coded pattern of blinks,” said Littleby certain that he'd cracked the problem. He blinked his eyes in a slow deliberate pattern for the others to see and when they were satisfied, they moved away to get out of range of the enchantment.

As the light was fading across the Outlands Littleby Cakebeard began to cast his enchantment. His companions could hear the faint sound of hoof-beats and the howl of wolves from beyond the place where their dwarven companion was about to begin his spell. However, they decided that disturbing him mid-chant was more dangerous than the unseen riders or creatures making the haunting wolf-like howls.


----------



## simmo (Feb 15, 2004)

*chapter 2 Would the Real Littleby Cakebeard please stand up*

Littleby focused his will on forcing Toranna's life-energy out from her body in to the gem-stone that he wore on his fore-head. Once that was done he released his mind from his body and it was carried by to Toranna's form by invisible lines of arcane power. Once the spell was completed Littleby's body slumped to the ground and on that signal the others made their way over to the two prone forms. Malkir turned over Toranna's body and he could clearly see that she was trying to blink her eyes in a coded pattern.

Serena cut the bonds and remove the gag from Toranna immediately, whilst Caleb was busy examining the dwarf's still body. It appeared to him as if the dwarf might be dead but Littleby (in Toranna's body) assured him that this was how the spell was meant to work. Littleby took a few moments to getting used to being in a new body and practiced speaking by saying: “Hello, I'm Littleby Cakebread.”

Since Littleby's voice now sounded higher pitched and more feminine, this drew curious stares from the others. However, some of them had seen Littleby take over someone else's form before and so the were not too shocked by the whole experience. 

“Now that you have possessed her, what do we do now?” Malkir was busy looking Toranna up and down whilst trying to picture Littleby in his mind's eye as he did so.

“Pick up my body and carry it with us.” Littleby replied simply.

“I'LL TAKE CARE OF YOUR BODY,” said Caleb brushing the mephits away with his large hands. The mineral mephit had been busy trying to pry a gem-stone from out of the dwarf's skullcap, but one look from his master informed him that it might be a bad idea.

“UH, YOU'D BETTER CHECK YOUR POCKETS.” Caleb said somewhat apologetically. Littleby walked over to the dwarf's body and took out the spell components, important scrolls and coin pouch. She found to her chagrin that a few coins were missing, but decided not to press the issue.

Once the dwarf's body was secured to Caleb's back they set off in the general direction of the Spire with only Caleb's dark sight and the light from a lantern to guide them in the darkness of night.


----------



## simmo (Feb 15, 2004)

*chapter 3 History of a Black Sunburst*

As they were walking Littleby took the time to check over the items that this new body had and she drew forth an amulet with a black sunburst symbol from beneath her dark dress. On her hip she wore a whip and also carried numerous spell components in some pouches that Littleby identified as something that a priest or priestess might use.

As Littleby examined the amulet and was turning it over in her hand. She had the feeling as if someone was looking over her shoulder. Initially she thought that it might be someone scrying but then Littleby realised that there might be some kind of presence around the amulet.

“I say that we ditch the amulet,” said Littleby preparing to throw it away.

“Yes if it's a symbol, then it may limit her powers..... err, if she ever gets her body back.” replied Malkir still somewhat confused by addressing Littleby who was inside Toranna's body.

“Because the Shadowknave was charged with keeping her under guard, this is...” began Littleby.

“Helping him to keep an eye on her,” said Malkir finishing off Littleby's sentence.

“IF THEY'RE GUARDING HER, THEN THEY WILL HAVE POWERFUL MAGIC,” said Caleb. “WHICH MEANS THAT WE SHOULD BE EXPECTING A VISIT ANYTIME NOW.”

Everyone glanced around nervously expecting to see the Shadowknave and his allies materialize from the darkness at any moment.

Serena broke the silence by asking to examine the amulet and Littleby gave it to her with a shrug of her tall shoulders. As soon as Serena touched the amulet she got a sharp pain in the back of her head which receded quickly but did not fade away. She announced to her friends that was going to try to look in to the amulet's past. Caleb asked for Grumbar's blessing on behalf of Serena in case the amulet attempted to exert an evil influence over her.

Serena closed her eyes and formed an image of the amulet with the black sunburst in her mindscape. Toranna's form immediately came in to focus and Serena could clearly see the item around her neck. Focusing her will on the amulet, Serena was able to follow the strands of time back to the moment at which the amulet had transferred ownership.

She saw Toranna lying in bed next to the body of a tall and handsome man who wore the amulet around his neck. Blood could clearly be seen flowing from a deep wound down the man's body and it was plain to see that Toranna had done away with her former lover in order to acquire the item.

The strands of time tugged Serena along in the mental plane and she found herself standing inside the the skeleton of a large creature in which an ordaining ceremony was taking place. Serena could now see that the tall, handsome man in fact had some elven lineage but his hair was white and his eyes dark. Standing in front of the man was a skeletal figure who dipped the amulet in blood several times before hanging it around the man's neck. Black robed priests chanted softly in the background  and Serena could easily feel the aura of evil in the place.

Once again she was tugged along by the strands to an even earlier time when the skeletal figure had once been alive. Many centuries before when the man had first received the amulet he was a plain looking human wearing long red robes, kneeling at the top of an incredibly tall tower. Standing in front of the man was a human shaped figure that Serena could see was male, but the image in the mindscape was somewhat distorted. She could not tell what race, age or gender this creature was. 

Just when Serena was really starting to get worried, she saw the fiendishly  handsome man stretch forth his hand and pull the amulet in to existence. Serena felt, rather than saw, that murderous intent, covetous thoughts and cunning deceit were coalescing in to physical form in the shape of an amulet with a black sunburst. Serena gasped and let the images slip away, opening her eyes to stare at the amulet with open disgust.

“Why do I keep picking up these bloody things?” she asked to no-one in particular. Serena briefly described to her friends what she'd seen in the objects past and none of them volunteered to take it from her.

“So we have another item of deep and intensive evil,” said Malkir taking a step back.

“It's just a coffee table item,” said Andrew jokingly “Hang it on the wall.”

“So, this necklace...” began Serena.

“It implicates her in a murder and could be used as leverage in getting information out of her,” Littleby interrupted her before she could finish her sentence.

There was a slight pause whilst the others thought about what to do with the amulet.

“If no one wants it,” volunteered the ooze mephit. “Then I'll look after it.” No one bothered to reply and the mineral mephit laughed at the ooze mephit in the ensuing silence.

“LET'S GO TO THAT OUTCROPPING OF ROCK,” said Caleb pointing to a large group boulder which had a fairly level surface on top.

“It seems as safe a place as any, doesn't it?” agreed Serena.

“No,” stated Andrew – but he did not elaborate further on his objection. The others laughed nervously and the mephits thought that it was the funniest things they'd hear in years.

“I'M FOR THE ROCK MYSELF,” said Caleb.

“Huh, big surprise,” Malkir chuckled “Anyway we need to find some shelter and find out in the morning where this bloody portal has gone.”

Serena wrapped up the amulet in a cloth and was about to put it in her backpack when the pain in her head returned. She passed it to Malkir who simply put it in his backpack.

“How's your head feeling?” asked Serena curious to see if it had any affect on her friend.

“It's fine,” replied Malkir simply. “You have this goodness thing going on.” He said as if that explained everything.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 17, 2004)

As Malkir's player, I'd like to point at that yes, I am that smug and self-knowing all the time. 

Just to explain, the Henshin Mystic is a PrC from _Oriential Adventures_ that grants various interesting abilities mostly focused around riddles. The Henshin Mystics believe they can eventually attain transcendance and become divine creatures. Whether this will ever happen is pretty much unknown.


----------



## simmo (Feb 18, 2004)

*Part 6 Tombs and Lands of the Dead*

*chapter 1 The Patience of Stone*

Andrew sat on a rock staring at the sleeping forms and thinking about the day's events in his mind. These people had succeeded in capturing Toranna the Gray, as well as escaping the five walled city of Curst. If they could get back to the Cage by tomorrow night, then he would be a very man indeed.

Just as he began to think about all the things he'd do when he got back to Sigil, he felt the ground vibrate and heard thunder in the distance. However, there was something wrong about the sound of the thunder – it was approaching too fast and he could hear faint echoes of howls carried on the wind. Deciding to err on the side of caution he woke up Caleb and Malkir who crouched at the edge of the boulders to see who or what was coming their way.

After waiting for some time the source of the noise was revealed as a column of riders in dark armour, each with the symbol of a bulbous flower on their shoulder guards, rode past them. Flitting in between the riders were large wolf-like creatures that looked as if they had been carved out of darkest night. Their eyes glowed red in the dark and bone-chilling howls emitted from their human-like faces. Seemingly unaware of the watchers on the rocks nearby, the dark riders charged past on an errand of malice accompanied by their sinister hounds.

Once the riders had passed Caleb, Malkir and Andrew rose to their feet. The earth genasi was the first to notice the fissure which had opened up amongst the rocks and when he drew closer to it he saw that there was a chamber beneath it. Without a second thought he leapt through the crevice in to the darkness. Despite the long drop he was uninjured and felt as if the ground had cushioned his blow. Malkir leapt in after him and used his training to slow his descent.

Standing in the pitch dark, only Caleb was able to see the rows of pillars supporting the low ceiling. Amongst the pillars there were stone statues of dwarven warriors, untouched by the passing of the Ages. Seated at the end of the chamber was a statue of a dwarven king upon an intricately carved throne, with a large metal hammer resting on his lap.

Malkir was in the midst of asking Andrew to pass down a torch when he heard the grinding of stone against stone and the low rumbling of the earth moving. Caleb watched in amazement as the statue of the dwarven king stirred and walked over to him.

“Greetings, child of stone, welcome to my halls.” The dwarven king spoke in the language of the earth, his words sounding like gravel sliding down the mountainside and boulders being ground to pieces.

“HELLO, EARTH BROTHER,” Caleb gave the traditional reply whilst taking a long look at the impressive hammer which the king carried.

“Long have I sat in this hall waiting for the one who will free the Stone Spirit,” the statue hefted the hammer above its head, the metal end knocking chunks of rock from the ceiling. “Behold! The key to set it free - which 
Dumathion, Keeper of Secrets Beneath the Mountain, has entrusted in my care. Use it wisely, child of stone, and may the ground never change beneath your feet.”

“MAY YOU BE AS A ROCK, ENDURING FOREVER,” Caleb again gave the traditional response and realised that the dwarven king had indeed endured a long time in the form of a statue.

The Dwarven king returned to his throne and as he sat down his form began to crumble. The statues of the warriors who had stood in mute silence also crumbled leaving piles of rubble strewn across the hall. Malkir who had been unable to witness anything that went on, except to hear Caleb speak to another in Terran, was shocked to feel the ground tremble beneath his feet.

Creatures made of soil and rock slowly rose from out of the ground and gathered the remains of the warriors. With slow reverence they brought the stones over to the throne, and with Caleb's help, built a cairn to lay the guardians down for their final sleep.

Malkir had managed to get hold of a torch and watched as the creatures of stone sank beneath the ground once again. The earth genasi explained the conversation slowly and held up the large metal hammer for inspection. Soon afterwards they were joined by Andrew and the others who decided that it would be best to rest in the tomb for the remainder of the night.


----------



## simmo (Feb 18, 2004)

*chapter 2 An Unexpected Guest*

In the morning Serena examined the unholy symbol again and as she did so there was a familiar growling noise in her ear.

“Please do not do that, my Lady,” said a gruff and guarded voice.

“Ah, Zakar,” said Serena recognising the voice of her companion. “I was trying to investigate what it did.”

“The sun went dark for some time,” Zakar informed his mistress. 

“Sorry,” replied Serena in a apologetic voice.

Andrew watched Serena holding a beautiful silver locket around her neck that was made in the shape of a winged female figure carrying a small green gemstone in its arms. Serena had her eyes closed and appeared to be talking to herself. Malkir who saw Andrew puzzled expression went over to explain what was going on.

“Does she normally talk to herself?” asked Andrew, sounding both puzzled and amused.

“The amulet summons a hound archon, very impressive,” explained Malkir before turning back to gathering his items.

Just then there was a brief glow of silver light and then Serena disappeared.

“Zakar,” Serena called to her friend and looked around for him in the vineyard. To her right was her cottage by the lake and beyond it there were golden fields of ripe wild barley. To her left the vineyard extended to the top of the hill and the dark woods beyond.

“Yes, mistress.” A golden furred hound archon stepped out from behind some of the vines and bounded over to where Serena stood within the Garden. He carried a great sword strapped to his back and wore a lead collar around his neck. The magnificent creature glowed with an inner aura of power and vitality.

“I'm really sorry..” began Serena.

“It is your will mistress,” the hound archon said in his gruff and kind voice. “I live but to serve.” He paused briefly and glanced over at the lake. “Your father was somewhat confused.”

Serena twisted around to try to catch a glimpse of what Zakar was looking at. “My father? Is he here?”

“Yes mistress, he has been for some time.” The hound archon spoke softly as if weighed down by a heavy burden. “But I must tell you this, his presence here means that you will no longer see him outside the Garden.”

“Never?” Serena asked, her voice breaking slightly.

“Alas, no.” Zakar's shoulders slumped. “Unless it is the will of Tomeri that he be brought back in her service.”

“Can I see him?” asked Serena.

“Of course,” replied Zakar who pointed the way out of the vineyard. “He has been waiting for you.” The hound archon led his mistress to the edge of the lake where an old man was sitting fishing at the end of a small jetty.


----------



## simmo (Feb 18, 2004)

*chapter 3 The Long Road Back*

“Father?” asked Serena not ready to believe her eyes.

“Ah, Serena!” The old man stood up and quickly walked over to his daughter. Without pausing her took her in to his arms and lifted her off her feet. After they broke their embrace they kept hold of each other's hands.

“You have not done that in a long time,” said Serena feeling ecstatic and also confused.

“Well, my life has been different for some time,” her father replied with a far away look in his eyes. He focused back on his daughter and smiled happily. “That is over now.”

“Do you know what happened?” ask Serena finally coming to terms with seeing her father again after so many years apart.

“The sun went dark for some time,” replied her father looking up.

“Uh, yes that was my fault,” said Serena blushing slightly.

Her father smiled warmly, but then his face became grave. “Serena, I have something important to ask you.”

“Yes father,” said Serena expectantly.

“Can I stay here?” he asked in a quiet voice.

“In the Garden?” Serena looked around briefly at the lake, cottage, fields and trees. “You don't want to return to the world?”

“I cannot return to that world.” Her father sounded weary and sad. “I cannot be there in that way for you.”

“Dad, you can stay here as long as you need to,” Serena replied with a smile.

“Thank you,” her father said sounding very relieved. “One day soon you will understand more. I think that this is something that you will grow in to. But it is better if you learn it yourself, rather than me telling you.”

“Dad, everyone's telling me that recently and it is driving me insane!” Serena did not notice that her voice had risen in volume. Weeks of changes and confusion had built up inside her, fuelled by the cryptic remarks that people kept telling her. Hearing those same words from her father was the final straw and she lashed out.

He father did not flinch and instead smiled sadly. “You are a strong girl and I'm sure that you will learn soon enough. Sometimes coming here will be very painful for you but you must realise that this place is a great well of strength.”

They sat down on the grass next to the lake in silence for some time. Reunited after so many years they found it hard to form the right words to express their feelings. Every so often Serena would glance at her father and study the lines of his face or how his hair had turned grey in places.

“Zakar has been an interesting companion.” Her father said finally breaking the silence.

“I trust that he has been taking good care of you." Serena could sense the hound archon nearby standing guard.

“More than good care,” the old man laughed. “He has been a loyal and trusted servant.”

“And he has been to me as well.” Serena sighed.

“Would you like to stay and fish for awhile?” Her father's question sounded simple, but Serena could see that he was trying to reach out to her.

“I must return to the world and my companions,” said Serena by way of apology. “We have things to do, but I will return – I promise. Once we are somewhere safe.”

Serena stood up, brushed off the leaves and twigs from her long dress and watched as the hound archon strode towards her. She could sense her father standing nearby and the sorrow that he carried like a cloak wrapped around his frail body.

“That thing,” her father began hesitantly. “that you have with my image. It... it is no longer binding.”

“Really?” asked Serena surprised by her father's statement. “Can I burn it?”

“Yes,” the old man replied sounding very relieved. “Thank you my daughter.” They embraced briefly and then Serena set off together with the hound archon.

“Zakar, I have need of you.” Serena said simply.

“Yes, my Lady.” Zakar walked closer to her, his nearby presence giving her strength.


----------



## simmo (Feb 19, 2004)

*Part 7 Questing for Answers and Sparring with Fate*

*chapter 1 Unusual Suspects*

Serena appeared back on the clump of rocks that the others had camped beneath, accompanied by a golden furred archon carrying a great sword and wearing a lead collar. Andrew was somewhat taken aback be their sudden appearance, but managed not to show his surprise to the others. After explaining to Zakar which plane they were on and the description of the portal back to Sigil – the companions set off once again in the direction of the Spire with the hound archon leading them.

Whilst they were travelling Andrew was introduced to Zakar and Littleby explained that he was temporarily inside Toranna's body in order to take her back to Sigil for trial. The hound archon found the situation somewhat strange and after he sniffed both Littleby's body and that of Toranna his eyes lit up in understanding. “It is possible to track a soul between bodies,” Zakar explained. “But that is beyond my skills.”

However, Zakar was more than capable of tracking down the portal for the others and by the end of the day they had reached it. Once they stepped through the archway in the broken tower they returned to the Great Foundry in Sigil and the smell of smog, ash and dirt was over-powering. The Godsmen were hard at work pounding metal in to household goods and several of the workmen nodded to Caleb as he passed, a few even whistled at him.

Outside the Foundry stood several pony cabs that had recently dropped off some dignitaries from the Fated and Malkir quickly convinced the drivers, with the help of some garnish, to take them as quickly as possible to the City Barracks. They rode in silence as the carriages bounced over the cobbles streets of the city. During the journey Littleby placed an enchantment on Toranna's body to alter her appearance and before long the cabs stopped outside the imposing headquarters of the Harmonium.

Led by Littleby (in Toranna's body that had been disguised) they walked up the steps to the entrance were several guards stood watch to welcome visitors.

“Littleby Cakebeard, here to see Arianna Redstrike.” Littleby informed the guard in a serious and husky voice.

“Just a moment, Madam” replied the guard who turned to send a runner off to inform officer Redstrike. Some time passed and the guards looked each of the companions up and down, when the runner returned with a scroll.

“I'm sorry, but our records indicate that you do not match the description of Littleby Cakebeard.” The guard stated in a firm and suspicious tone.

“Your records are indeed accurate,” said Littleby brushing the hair out of her face. “I demand to be cuffed, manacled and gagged immediately.” Several of the others looked at each somewhat alarmed, but they decided to see what Littleby had planned.

“Very well, if you demand to be arrested then we can do so.” The officer was in the process of taking out a pair of manacles when one of the other guards came up to him and whispered something in his ear. The guard looked Littleby up and down before asking: “Who is Littleby Cakebeard's commanding officer?”

“Commissioner Redstrike,” Littleby replied confidently. The guards briefly exchanged a whispered discussion and the other guard withdrew after making his point to the former.

“Ah,” he said putting the manacles away. “We will not interfere with you business.”

“I insist that you cuff, manacle and gag me at one,” said Littleby trying not to pout.

“Very good Madam, but I cannot interfere with your business.” The guard resumed his post, standing as if he could not see the others.

“Young man,” said Littleby who hitched up her dress to walk over to the guard. “It is off utmost importance that you cuff, manacle and gag me IMMEDIATELY!”

“I am not authorised to do so, Madam.” The guard said somewhat apologetically.

“I warn you,” said Littleby wagging her finger. “I will break the law.”

The guard looked at her and then her companions. “Do you stand witness that Littleby Cakebread is asking to be arrested?”

“Yes,” replied both Malkir and Serena.

The guard took out his manacles again and began to bind up Littleby. “Use your strongest manacles Officer. Preferably shifters manacles if you have them.” The officer looked briefly at Littleby in disgust before finishing his work.

As soon as he was done Littleby returned to his own body and climbed down from Caleb's back. He took back his components, scrolls and books and dismissed the enchantment of disguise from Toranna. The guards took them in to the building and asked them to wait in one of the rooms together with Toranna. Andrew looked somewhat uncomfortable with this turn of events and followed the rest so as not to stand out.

“Can I please ask you ladies and gentlemen your names?” The guard asked, whilst holding parchment and quill at the ready.

“I AM CALEB,” the earth genasi said his name even slower than normal.

“Serena Allman,” the seer stated.

“George Harris,” said Andrew with a completely blank expression.

The guard paused as he finished writing the names and then turned to the mystic. “And your Sir?”

“Malkir,” replied the mystic.

“Malkir?...” the guard left his sentence hanging in the hopes that mystic would fill the blanks.

“I have no other given name,” explained Malkir.

“I am Toranna the Gray,” said Littleby with a smirk on his face. Now that he'd returned to his own body he was still sorting out all of his pouches and scroll cases.

The sound of the quill scratching against the parchment stopped and the dwarven necromancer could clearly see that the guard had either not understood the joke or not found it amusing even in the slightest. The others laughed, but the guard suffered a complete sense of humour failure and stomped out of the cell, slamming the door behind him and locking it as well.

“Thank you very very much,” said Andrew in a sarcastic voice.

“DON'T WORRY,” replied Caleb in a reassuringly. “IF YOU DO NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO HIDE THEN YOU'LL BE FINE.”

Andrew paused awhile, thinking about his current predicament. “What if you do have something to hide?”

“THEN YOU'RE IN TROUBLE,” replied Caleb simply and the mephits all burst out laughing.


----------



## simmo (Feb 19, 2004)

*chapter 2 Interview with an Arcane Investigator*

An hour passed before the door was unlocked and a tall, striking woman wearing red leather armour strode in to the room. Her blonde hair was tied back in a severe bun and she wore expensive leather boots that reached almost to her knees. No visible weapons could be seen on her person, although her belt held numerous small pouches.

“For next time,” she said as she threw a pair of manacles towards Littleby. Two guards came in to remove Toranna and she struggled against them as they dragged her out of the cell. Arianna paused to watch the prisoner being taken away and then addressed the others. “Was there any other evidence that you'd like to submit?”

“Yes,” replied Malkir who pulled the amulet of the black sunburst from a sack. He carefully passed it to her and studied her face intently as she reached for the item. “It might hurt if you hold it,” he informed her.

Sure enough Arianna Redstrike winced slightly as she took the item and turned it over to examine it. “Thanks you for bringing us Toranna the Gray, it will greatly help us to track down the remaining Luminous Ones agents in Sigil and beyond. As well as clear the charges against your friend, Kendrick.”

Malkir informed the arcane investigator that Serena had used her gifts to glimpse the item's previous owners and Serena took over by recounting how the amulet had been created and passed on to whom.

“The Luminous Ones made no effort to win her back once we left the city,” said Littleby whose mind had been pondering how much Arianna knew about the organisation.

“That fits the profile of the organisation,” stated Arianna, confirming Littleby's suspicions.

“Really?” asked Serena somewhat surprised.

“They dispose of their agents once they are of no more use. So we will have to be careful that she does not kill herself now that she is no longer being guided by her masters.” Arianna put the amulet in a small brown paper sack and wrote some notes on the back. “It's a fail safe mechanism,” she explained. “The two other agents that we managed to capture killed themselves during questioning.”

“Is it some kind of enchantment?” asked Serena thinking about how Kendrick had become Karan when the Luminous Ones had controlled him.

“Enchantment might not be the right word for it,” began Arianna. “Arwyl figured out about the fail safe mechanism whereby the agents kill themselves and hence the reason why I asked Littleby to bring back Toranna unconscious or incapacitated. It is also another reason why we wanted Kendrick to become a member of the Mercykillers again.”

“Is Sss'ah'tlaha free,” asked Serena referring to the illithid investigator and member of the Harmonium.

“He's just finishing his lunch,” replied Arianna with a slight grimace.

“THAT'S MORE INFORMATION THAN I NEEDED TO KNOW,” said Caleb pitching in to the conversation at last.

“Is it beyond your power to remove this enchantment?” asked Littleby.

“Sss'ah'tlaha is working on it,” replied Arianna confidently. “But it is a very subtle and difficult thing to break. Whoever came up with this was very clever, fiendishly clever.”

“Indeed,” said Serena thinking about likely suspects.

“THE ORROLOTH?” suggested Caleb.

“Or Shemeshka,” countered Serena.

There was a pause whilst everyone got ready to leave the cell. Malkir and Andrew had remained quiet for the duration of the conversation. The former had simply sat in the cell and meditated, the latter had spent his time and energies blending in so that none would pay him much attention.

“Before we left for the Outlands,” began Littleby before the others could get to the door. “We were talking about several characters that we'd mentioned to you.”

“Yes,” replied Arianna who brought the two names to mind. “We have discovered that Jezrene Quickeye is in the city of Automata, gate-town to Mechanus. On the Orroloth we have drawn a complete blank.

“What about my description?” asked Serena who was not ready to give up on bringing attention to the creature that was responsible for the imprisonment and possible death of her father in a painted fiendish contract.

“We drew a complete blank,” reiterated the arcane investigator.

“Well, give me some of your officers and I'll show you where he is,” stated Serena emphatically.

“We'll see who we can spare,” Arianna remarked noncommittally.

“I'll take Littleby, Zakar and I will show you,” said Serena intent on going that very minute.

“I cannot make it myself as I'm tied up with another investigation.” Arianna thought for a moment. “I can send you Sss'ah'tlaha.”

“Yes, I'd like to see him anyway,” agreed Serena who had plans for discussing some matters relating to mind-walking.

As they filed out of the room the arcane investigator gave them each a long look, especially at Andrew. “I trust that we'll not be seeing SOME of you again.”

“Certainly,” replied Andrew curtly.

“Is there any reason why we need to stay longer?” asked Malkir who was keen to get back to his house.

“You are free to go,” said Serena with a charming smile and pointing them to the open door. “As long as you obey the laws of the city.”


----------



## Allanon (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow, nice story . And I love Planescape so please go on


----------



## simmo (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment. Have no fear, I have plenty of material post which should mean a update per date. In the mean time, now for something different.....

_*We Interrupt this Adventure* to Bring you the Following News....

Vartus Timlin, factol of the banned Expansionists Faction, Has Escaped the Lady's Maze

Chant brokers and touts are flapping their bone-boxes around the Cage bringing you this breaking piece of chant. Those in the know claim that there'd been rumours of some berk paying for the retrieval of Timlin's magical sword Lightbringer. The Triad of Law had attempted to track down the knight of the post who was splashing jinks around to get the job done, the dark of it was that there were no takers. Now we can exclusively reveal that not only was Timlin's sword brought back, that the name of the blood responsible for setting up the job was the Orroloth. No one's sure what this blood looks like with some claiming he's a fiend and others that he's a powerful Prime new to the Cage.

Our reporter, the renowned Ashenbach, was able to get a quick interview with the Hardhead leading the investigation.

Ashenbach: "So it looks like Timlin has slipped the blinds, suren. Care to tell us how he managed to give you the laugh?"

Bartezu: "Fear not, no one escapes The Lady's justice for long. That cutter may think that he's safe, but our officers are already scouring the Prime world of Lammed where he's said to have family connections."

Ashenbach: "Is there any truth to what berks are rattling their bones boxes about - namely that the Growers are back in town?"

Bartezu: "Absolutely not. Anyone barmy enough to spout such screed about the Expansionists coming back is looking to get scragged. The Lady has them destroyed a long time ago and family or not, those bashers will soon have now place to hide. Now if you'll excuse me, I've got work to do."

Ashenbach: "Well, there you have it cutters, suren. Vartus Timlin, head of the banned Expansionist Faction, is on the loose and his sword has gone to a mystery buyer. This exclusive report was brought to you by your friendly tiefer Ashenbach, curtsey of: *We Interrupt This Adventure*. Now come on cutters..... let's go dancing! Where's that potter got to?"_


----------



## simmo (Feb 19, 2004)

*chapter 3 The Cost of a Friend in Need*

Littleby was the last to leave the room and decided to ask his superior officer a few more questions. “Do the Mercykillers intend to continue the prosecution?” he asked.

“No,” stated Arianna. “He will be held until the end of the week and the be released.”

“What will be his obligations?” asked Littleby concerned about the welfare of his friend and champion of Tomeri.

“He will become a full member of the Mercykillers. I'm not happy about him being forced in to this situation, but the enchantment does not give us much choice. We've tried to dispel the enchantment and Sss'ah'tlaha has probed his mind with near fatal consequences.” Arianna recalled briefly the name that the other unwitting agents of the Luminous Ones had called out during questioning. The priest of St Cuthbert had informed her that the agents had died due to their heart stopping and had not been able to contact their spirits. “But we will continue working on this.”

“Perhaps he can be assigned a minor mission in the Mercykillers,” suggested Littleby.

“He will be,” said Arianna with knowing grin. “He is going to be working with my sister.”

“Oh,” was all that Littleby managed to reply.

“Have you met my sister?” they both knew that the question was rhetorical. “She mentioned you once. You bought her something nice once.”

“So many names and faces,” mumbled Littleby evasively.

“We had to buy a new table as she'd carved your name in to it..... with a broadsword. You left a very big impression on her.” Arianna made no attempt to hide her sly smile.

Serena walked back in to the room as Littleby was leaving and addressed Arianna. “I'd like to pay a visit to Kendrick if I could?” It was more a statement than a question.

“Sorry,” replied Arianna. “But he's in training at the moment.”

“I'd like to have an hour with him.” Serena looked Arianna straight in the eyes and despite their height difference, the quiet seer's determination shone through.

“Come by this evening,” said Arianna as she juggled schedules and favours in her head. “And you can have an hour with him.”


----------



## simmo (Feb 19, 2004)

*chapter 4 Each to Their Own*

After they left the City Barracks Littleby, Caleb and Serena went to the Temple of Tomeri which was located at the edge of the Lady's Ward. Malkir and Andrew went back to 34b Stonecutters Row in the Lower Ward for some rest and relaxation.

Back at the temple Serena entered her garden and spent a little time talking to her father. Together they found a bedraggled looking young woman wandering by the stream that fed in to the lake. The young woman wore filthy clothes that were covered in blood and she clutched her arms to her sides. They brought her to the cottage as fast as they could and Zakar found some clean clothes. When Serena asked him to heal the young woman's wounds, the hound archon declined stating that there was nothing that he could do for her.

Once the woman had begun to get changed Serena saw that there were no wounds on her body. It slowly dawned on her that the woman, who called herself Inlia, was in fact no longer a part of the world of the living. Her suspicions were confirmed when Inlia told her story about growing up in the Hive and her brother having recently been killed by a group of Xaosmen. Her last memories were of being chased by the same men after they caught her stealing some bread and then cornering her in a dead end alley. The very last memories she could recall before waking in the Garden were of pain and blood.

Serena and Inlia went for a walk through the garden and the hiver girl told the seer more about her life. All about her passion for painting and her love for a young Sensate. She asked Serena if she could stay for awhile, the question almost an exact echo of the words that her father had used. Serena answered 'yes' and then left the girl to enjoy walking in the fields of barley as she sought to find a place of solitude for herself.

Soon afterwards Serena entered a portion of the garden that she'd not been to before and sat amongst the crystal flowers to meditate on the skill that Sss'ah'tlaha had mentioned. It concerned the ability to peel back the petals of a person's mind to explore strong emotional way points in their lives.

Meanwhile Caleb spent a lot of his time polishing his newly acquired hammer and keeping his mephits away from touching it. Eventually the thought of having the item identified by an spell slinger drifted down between the tectonic plates of his mind and he decided to look for a priest or priestess of Tomeri who could perform such an action.

Littleby found himself a nice quiet cell in the Temple of Tomeri and spent many long hours reading the small book that he'd borrowed from Kesto Brighteyes' shop, The Parted Veil. He'd left another very valuable book as a deposit and was only able to borrow this book for a week. However, once the dwarven scholar began to pour over the pages of the small book he soon saw the genius  and sinister madness of its author.

The small book was very old and written by a scholar called Acererak. The author had an incredible grasp of Negative Energy, far beyond Littleby's who had spent decades immersed in its study. In the first few chapters the author described how Negative Energy could be harnessed using arcane and mechanical means to create automatons that could think for themselves on a basic level and act as warriors.

The book made frequent use of the words necrotech, steamjacks and mechanika - especially when the name Lord Turok, of the Scharde Islands, was used in a sentence. Some of the writing was even in Negation (the language of natives to the Negative Energy Plane) and it strained Littleby's mind to grasp the concepts that were being conveyed. Not wishing to lose this precious information he copied down as much as he could in the living tome given to him by Heiron Lifegiver. Before finally falling asleep briefly, having studied and read for eight hours in a row.

Malkir spent his time training his kobold students. Despite having seen them in action only a short tie ago they had made some small progress under, what Malkir presumed to be, Annaleese's tutelage. Andrew was shown around the lower floor of the house and left to explore the remainder of the house by himself. The women who had worked in the house (and which Malkir had inherited with the house) had all become novices in the Temple of Tomeri, goddess of Love and Wisdom.

One of the bedrooms had been converted to a shrine and Andrew accidentally walked in to one of the rooms in which an attractive elven woman was bathing. Whilst he was busy apologizing for interrupting her during her bath, a second elven woman surfaced from beneath the water in the bath and the two invited him to join them. Andrew's face grew red as he blushed with embarrassment, but he did not forego the opportunity. After a quick tour of the rest of the house he finally gave in to the charms of the two stunning elven maidens and spent the afternoon in their chambers.

Malkir sat at the edge of his bed after he having finished his training and listened to his recording in the crystal mimir. Sensing another presence in the room the mystic looked up to see a tall man wearing a black feathered cloak in the doorway of the room. "Something is wrong," said Crowson and vanished. Malkir got up from the bed, whilst the mimir was still speaking, and walked over to the doorway. There was a small puddle of liquid in the doorway and suddenly the voice coming from the mimir became many. All of the voices sounded like the one belonging to the mystic - but each was subtly different from the other. The recording paused and when the next sentence began there was only one voice.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 19, 2004)

I personally think Malkir's restraint should be appluaded. After all, he lives in a house full of Priestesses of Tomeri, and yet he's never taken advantage of the fact.


----------



## simmo (Feb 20, 2004)

*Part 8 Some Earth Genasi Like It Hot*

*chapter 1 Cooling One's Heels at the Temple of Tomeri*

"There is a scholar in the temple who can identify your hammer for you." Ejelka, the tiefling priestess of Tomeri, informed Caleb. The tall and willowy priestess was an albino with spiky white hair, pink eyes and a hairless tail. She was dressed in the typical white robes of a priestess of Tomeri, but these robes were somewhat too small and they clung to her form, highlighting her contours. "I used to be really good friends with him, but he's gone off me. I'll bring you to where he... resides.”

“THANKS YOU.” Caleb, oblivious to the looks that Ejelka was giving him, followed her by stomping up the stairs.

The tiefling priestess led the earth genasi up through the levels of temple. On the ground floor were the chambers of worship, on the first floor were rooms for meditation and on top floor the sleeping chambers were located. On the walls inside the temple were many paintings with suggestive themes. Such as a series of three paintings in which a satyr chases a nymph in the first one, he catches her in the second and in the third the nymph walks away in disgust from an embarrassed satyr.

The earth genasi admired the good stone walls, but simply saw the paintings as smears on the walls. His thoughts turned to giving them a nice white wash. It was not until later on during the evening that the meaning of the paintings finally became clear to him.

The two arrived at one of the meditation chamber which had vapours escaping from beneath the door. Caleb entered to find that the room was full of steam issuing from coals in the corner. Sitting on the stone bench was a dwarf with a long, thick bushy beard and wearing only a small white towel. Caleb called upon the aid of Grumbar to allow him to endure the hateful elements and to shield the heat of the steam. He then entered the sauna and paused to consider whether or not to sit on the bench.

“HELLO,” said the earth genasi using his most successful opening line for witty banter.

“Do you like to come in here with all your clothes on or.. are you prepared to strip now that you're inside?” The dwarf looked Caleb up and down, admiring the bronze coloured plate mail as we as his big hammer.

“OH, I DON'T MIND TAKING MY CLOTHES OFF," stated Caleb. "I JUST DON'T WANT TO CREASE MY ARMOUR.”

“Sounds like a good plan," the dwarf laughed a deep belly laugh. "Perhaps I should take this chainmail off too.”

“YOU'RE NOT WEARING ANY CHAINMAIL.” Caleb peered through the steam at the half naked dwarf and could not see any metal on him.

“I like to be modest about it." The dwarf patted his lap, rubbing the towel up over his knee. "Cover myself with a towel, you know." He smirked at the earth genasi who was oblivious to the dwarf's facial expressions.

"Was that Ejelka in the corridor?” the dwarf asked after there was a short pause in the conversation.

“YES” replied Caleb simply.

“That woman is bad news," the dwarf shook his head and took in a deep breath of steam. "Bad with a capital G.”

“YES” Looking around nervously, Caleb made sure that there was no one else in the room.

"SHE CERTAINLY SEEMS TO ALWAYS BE WEARING THE WRONG DRESS," said the earth genasi who usually did not pay much attention to what people wore. However, since entering the Temple of Tomeri, goddess of Love and Wisdom, he was beginning to understand that there was more to clothing than simply covering the body to protect it from the elements.

“Humph," the dwarf sounded disgusted. "That's because she does not own any.”

“YES..." Caleb's mountainous patience was beginning to wear thin. "ANYWAY ENOUGH SMALL TALK.”

“OK," The dwarf sat up straight on the bench and peered at the earth genasi intently. "What are you really here for?”

“SHE SAYS THAT YOU MAY KNOW SOMETHING ABOUT THIS.” Caleb pulled out his hammer and handed the five foot long item to the dwarf.

“Very impressive.” The dwarf said spending his time glancing between the hammer and Caleb.

“YES I LIKE TO THINK SO," said the earth genasi. "AND THE HAMMER IS NOT BAD EITHER.” Caleb's laughter sounded like an avalanche.

“These are dwarven runes.” Running his thick stubby fingers over the markings on the hammer, the dwarf's eyebrows rose in surprise as he realised what the hammer was called.

“YES, I KNOW...” began Caleb.

"Let me meditate upon this” The dwarf interrupted Caleb mid-sentence. He paused, closed his eyes and placed both hands on the head of the hammer. “Tomeri the Wise, show me it's powers, show me it's strengths, show me how to make it strike true.” He spoke in a strong and powerful voice, almost singing the words.

“Humph, yes." He nodded and gave the hammer back to Caleb. "Pass the soap will you.”

“DO YOU HAVE SOAP ON A ROPE IN THIS PLACE?” the earth genasi asked somewhat surprised.

“Soap on a hammer." The dwarf corrected Caleb. "It's the only way to break it up, before you can rub it on yourself.”

Caleb picked up soap by bending at the knees instead of the waist. After handing it to the dwarf he stepped back to stand against the wall and could barely see the dwarf beginning to lather himself. Feeling small rivulets of moisture running down his shoulder pads, Caleb wiped the water off with a nearby towel.

“Humph. Legends tell of a great dwarven potter who could fashion anything out of clay, any implement." The dwarf began to speak of the hammer's history. Covered in soap bubbles, he rested his head against the wall with his eyes closed. He spoke slowly in a sing song voice. "So one day the king challenged him and said: make me a hammer that is stronger than one your brother can make. And so he took up the challenge. He forged a hammer out of clay and his brother forged one out of steel. The king sent forth his two champions. To fight. And the hammer of clay was victorious. It shattered the one made by his brother. So impressed by the gods by this feat that they transformed the hammer after his death." The dwarf opened his eyes to gaze at the hammer with undisguised admiration. "It is now known as Aggemam the Destroyer. It can shatter other weapons, as if they are clay... or soft butter... or soap.” His voice faltered at the end as he sought to find a suitable example.

“Most impressive. It is said...” the dwarf was about to continue his story telling when Caleb interrupted him.

“I LIKE POTTERY,” said Caleb approvingly whose, mind was still digesting the part about a dwarven potter.

“It is said that you can call down the wrath of the gods themselves. But once per wielder can such an action be taken.” He spoke in a hushed voice and the room was filled with the rush of steam as more water poured out of the pipe on to the glowing coals.

“WHEN YOU MEAN WRATH,” Caleb asked sounding intrigued. “WHAT ARE WE TALKING ABOUT – MINOR IRRITATION? OR THE KIND OF THING THAT YOU GET WHEN YOU HAVE SAT IN HOT ARMOUR FOR TOO LONG.” He paused for a moment to think further. “OR ARE WE TALKING ABOUT INCANDESCENT RAGE OF A PANTHEON, REALLY, REALLY PEEVED!”

“Aye, lad. The strike of doom, with the fury of the gods themselves. Clangeddin's axes can level mountains, Moradin's hammer can level plains.” The dwarf raised his hand above his head and brought down his fist on the palm of his other hand to illustrate his point.

“SO IT'S QUITE GOOD THEN.” Caleb pondered on his new hammer for awhile.

“Aye, lad yes. Where did you get it?” The dwarf asked with a cunning glint in his eye.

“I CANNOT REMEMBER,” Caleb began.

“I know a man who can give you a good deal of money for this." The dwarf interrupted him. "On the open market, of course.”

“REALLY?” asked the earth genasi raising one eyebrow. He paused to think about whether he should be deceitful or not.

“I can offer you 500,000 jinks for it.” The offer came with a big grin.

“WOW," replied Caleb sounding impressed. "I COULD AFFORD TROUSERS OF SPLENDIDNESS FOR THAT.”

"Hey lad," the dwarf winked. "I'm already wearing them.” They both laughed and then the conversation paused for awhile.

“Master it hurts." A small gurgling voice came from the corner of the sauna. "I'm melting. Please let us get out of here soon?” When the ooze mephit spoke, bubbles of slime popped from it's mouth.

“I found this wonderful coal to play with." The earth mephit spoke slowly and his voice had a hollow sound. "They're nice and hot.”

“Keep them away from me.” The ooze mephit tripped over his feet trying to get away from the earth mephit.

“Yes, they're my coals, precious coals." The mineral mephit made an attempt to snatch the glowing coal from the earth mephit's hand. "No one can touch them.”

“Aargh!” The mineral mephit cried out in pain and dropped the coal. The sauna was filled with the smell of burning mica and the coal rolled over to the ooze mephit which also cried out in pain. The stench of slime and mica made staying in the room almost unbearable.

“No one can touch them.” The mineral mephit whispered fiercely.


----------



## simmo (Feb 20, 2004)

*chapter 2 Bargain Hunter*

“SORRY ABOUT THE SMELL." Caleb opened the door briefly to let some fresher air in to the sauna. "SO THIS DWARF WAS A POTTER, WHAT ELSE DID HE DO?”

“Pots." Holding his nose with one hand, the dwarf used a wet rag to wash the soap from his body. "He made lots of pots and all manner of creatures of clay.”

“I LIKE POTTERY” Caleb sounded happier now that he was back on subject that he liked.

“It is even claimed by some that he created life once." Recalling the tales that he was brought up with, the dwarf spoke in a reverent tone. "A servant to help him in his work. Unfortunately the item was flawed. He did not create a dwarven servant that he'd hoped for, but instead ended up with a useless gnome that did not do what he wanted.”

“Alright 650,000 jinks. But no more.” The dwarf had finished wiping off the soap and was ready to make his final offer.

“YES, POTTERY." The earth genasi missed the dwarf's offer, his mind still on the subject of clay. "THE POWER OF THE EARTH, BECAUSE IT CONTAINS THE POWER OF WATER. LIKE THAT VASE YOU PUT THE SMELLY WATER AND FLOWERS IN.”

"Master, you are so wise." The ooze mephit's slimy voice drifted up through the steam. "I'm drowning in your wisdom. I cannot think of anyone who has taught me such wondrous words. Master please tell us more." The mephit paused to catch his breath and another oily bubble popped from his mouth. "We live in a wasteland of idiocy and ignorance. With no one to guide us but you, Master.”

“YES...” said Caleb somewhat embarrassed.

“Alright, alright," the dwarf interjected trying to get the conversation back on track. "I will give you 700,000 for it.”

There was a long pause as the sum of money hung in the air.

“You came to me to find out what the hammer did." The dwarf began hoping to sweeten the deal. "It is a hammer of 
flight. It of medium enchantment in the scale of these things. The rules of threes applies in this case.“

“YES I UNDERSTAND.” Caleb replied not understanding what the dwarf meant at all.

“It can give you the strength of the earth itself, shield you from the blows of your enemies. And – it can call down the wrath of Moradin himself!” Again the dwarf brought down his fist on his open balm with a wet thud to emphasize his words.

“YES, I'D RATHER AVOID THAT BIT IF I CAN.” Caleb looked around somewhat nervously. “I'M LOOKING FOR SOME INFORMATION ABOUT... WHERE THIS CAN BE TAKEN.”

“What do you mean exactly?" The dwarf asked suspiciously. "Like, where you can sell it? I can deal with that for you.”

“WOULD THERE BE SOMEWHERE IN.... THE HIVE” he said nudging one of the mephits “MAYBE?”

"Yes Master, we could sell it in the Gatehouse Night Market." The ooze mephit sidled up to its master and began pawing at his feet. Fawning over the large boots of the earth genasi. "There's lots of interesting things on sale there.”

“SHH, WE ARE BEING SUBTLE” Caleb whispered loudly.

“Shhh." The ooze mephit cackled, sounding like someone drowning in mud. "But of course Master.”  His voice dropped to a conspiratorial whisper. “I will not mention the Gatehouse Night Market.”

“I have never heard of such a market” Sounding offended and insulted the dwarf began to apply more soap to his body after breaking some off with a small hammer. “I was intending to sell it in the Lady's ward.”

“HOW MUCH WOULD I GET FOR IT THERE THEN?” asked Caleb.

“Maybe 500,000 or so,” he replied noncommittally.

“WOW, THAT WAS YOUR FIRST OFFER WASN'T IT.” Caleb's mind slowly moved back in the conversation.

“Yes," said the dwarf amicably. "I was charging a little bit for delivery, overheads and all that.”

“YES, YES," Caleb stated curtly. "TIMES ARE HARD I'M SURE. ANYWAY I....”

“You know what, I like you.” The dwarf interrupted Caleb and put his hand on the earth genasi's broad knee. “I will trade you my Pantaloons of Splendour for Aggemam the Destroyer.”

“TRULY HAVE I LONG DESIRED SUCH AN ITEM” Caleb did not bother to hide his broad grin. “I HEAR THAT IT CAN MAKE YOU A BIT OF A HIT WITH THE LADIES, I YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN.”

“Of course," the dwarf laughed jovially. "I tend to wear only this. But I am simply too sexy...” He left the end of his sentence hanging.

“YOU ARE SIMPLY IRRESISTIBLE." The earth genasi joked.

“Nah," the dwarf replied clarifying his joke. "If I wear a hat or a cloak – then I'm simply too sexy for it.”

“YES, I'M TOO SEXY FOR THIS PARTY.” Unsure of the joke or reference that the dwarf was trying to make.

“Yes Master, can we please get out of here." The ooze mephit's voice whined. "I'm melting.”

“I quite like it in here," said the earth mephit who was trying to sneak past the mineral mephit in order to get a coal.

“Master, don't give the hammer away." The mineral mephit was distracted by the shiny hammer and missed the normally slow earth mephit pinching a coal. "It's such a powerful item that only you could wield it.” He paused and looked at the earth mephit accusingly. “And it was given to you Master."

“YES. SHHH.” Caleb said in a loud stage whisper, holding his finger to his lips.

“Shhh, don't mention the fact that it was given to him specifically.” The ooze mephit began to slowly back away from the earth mephit who was advancing upon it with a glowing coal.

“Oh, yes. Shhh.” The mineral mephit snuck up on the earth mephit and snatched the coal back.

“Yes," replied the ooze mephit sounding relieved. "Don't mention the Stone Spirit either.”

“NO, DON'T MENTION THE STONE SPIRIT." Caleb slapped his forehead. "OH BALLS.”

“What? What?" The dwarf who had been watching the mephits with morbid curiosity picked up on the end of the conversation. "OK, since you mentioned Stone Spirit I will give you 800,000. That's my final bid.”

“THAT'S ALMOST A MILLION ISN'T IT.” Caleb began to rub his large hands together.

“Yes, but it's not quite. Is it?” The dwarf sounded peeved. “You see, laddie, there's a GREAT deal of difference between 800,000 and a million. That's about 30 mines worth of effort.”

“YES, BUT I WAS THINKING THAT YOUR OFFER WAS” He paused for dramatic effect “ALMOST A MILLION.”

“Hmm, shall we settle on 600,000." The dwarf stared at the hammer with clear envy. "Because that is almost a million as well.”

“I WAS JUST LOOKING AFTER IT FOR A FRIEND," Caleb stated evasively. "BUT MAYBE I CAN PERSUADE MY FRIEND TO SELL IT TO YOU.”

“Humph,” replied the dwarf unconvinced.

“BUT FIRST I NEED TO SPEAK TO HIM.” Despite his best efforts the earth genasi was not a natural deceiver.

“Let him consider it.” The dwarf shrugged and began washing off more soap.

“YES, BUT HE IS.... HE IS NOT QUITE HIMSELF AT THE MOMENT.” Caleb, not realising that the dwarf could see through his story, continued regardless.

“Master," the ooze mephit piped up. "Are you talking about Littleby? Always wanting to wear a dress, yes. He's certainly not feeling himself Master.” All three mephits burst out laughing. Just then a jet of steam went up from the coals, cutting off the laughter. The dwarf's smirk was hidden by his bushy beard.

"YES, HE HAS BEEN FEELING OTHER PEOPLE FOR QUITE A LONG TIME NOW.” Caleb laughter shook the small room.

“Master please stop," the earth mephit sounded afraid. "Your laughter is killing me.”

“I WAS THINKING ABOUT... UHHH, SPIRITS TRAPPED IN THE STONE OF THE CITY.” The earth genasi tried to introduce this in to the conversation in a casual manner, but it came across like a battering hammer through a city wall.

“Ummm, no. No. I have never heard of such a thing,” the dwarf muttered nervously. He picked up his towel and began to head for the door. As he got up, it was clear to see that he was wearing leather leggings.

“Well, I won't charge you for revealing the hammer's properties because it's been a pleasure meeting you." He slung the towel around his neck. "Seeing this fine tool that you have here. But I have to be off. People to meet, making deals and spreading the love and all that.”

“I DIDN'T CATCH YOUR NAME,” Caleb said hoping to delay the dwarf a little.

“No that's right." The dwarf easily dodged around the slow earth genasi and reached the door. "I will not leave it with you if that is OK.”

“DON'T WEAR THOSE PANTALOONS OUT,” Caleb joked.

“Don't be a stranger now.” The dwarf formed a small circle with his thumb and forefinger and the saluted the genasi. His leather leggings changed in to chainmail leggings as he dashed through the door.

Caleb stayed in the sauna for another ten minutes to think, his armour began to glow a little from the heat but he ignored it. The mephits left the room at the same time as the dwarf and spent a few minutes chasing each other with hot glowing coals before finally settling down to discuss the properties of ether cyclones and vortices.

As he was about to leave the sauna, Ejelka slipped in to the room wearing a towel around her head. The mephits craned their necks around the door and let out a collective sigh.

"HELLO," said Caleb pensively - unaware of how little Ejelka was wearing.

"Hello," replied the tiefling priestess seductively.


----------



## simmo (Feb 20, 2004)

*chapter 3 Of all of the Sauna's, in all of the Temple*

“YOUR FRIEND WAS VERY HELPFUL,” the earth genasi sat on the bench, running his large hands over the dwarven runes on his hammer.

“He is a very talented man.” The tiefling picked up the soap and small hammer, broke a piece off and began to lather her body.

“YES, NICE TROUSERS TOO,” joked Caleb remembering the enchanted pantaloons.

“Ah, you noticed them?” Ejelka stretched her leg to wash her toes.

“YES” The earth genasi's thoughts were far away and only a small part of his mind was paying attention to the conversation.

“I used to own those," the tiefling sighed and thought back to the fun she'd had whilst wearing them. "But he started wearing my clothes. Once a dwarf wears your clothes it's not worth getting them back.”

“THESE DWARVES LIKE WEARING THE LADIES CLOTHES," Caleb had found it disconcerting to have a conversation with Littleby whilst he'd been inside the attractive body of Toranna the Gray. "AT LEAST SOME OF THEM DO.”

“Apparently it gets very dark down mine-shafts and you can't really tell whose clothes are whose.” Ejelka giggled and put down the soap. She pulled the level to pour more water on to the coals and the room became shrouded in steam.

“NO," replied Caleb taking her statement literally. "THEY CAN ALL SEE IN THE DARK.”

“Some of their clothes are made from special metals that do not show up in the dark.” The priestess replied, referring to dwarven lingerie.

“REALLY, I DID NOT KNOW THAT THERE WAS SUCH A THING.” Caleb answered somewhat confused and having no idea what Ejelka meant.

“Would you like me to show you some time?” she asked as she ran her fingers up and down his arm.

“WHY, YES.” Caleb replied without understanding Ejelka's intent.

“What about tonight?” Ejelka asked, sounding exited.

“UH, I THINK THAT I SHALL BE POLISHING MY HAMMER.” He answered, despite having spent all afternoon already polishing it. Realisation was finally beginning to dawn in the earth genasi's mind and for the first time since entering the room he felt too warm for comfort. 

“That sounds like a lot of work," Ejelka suggested after a brief pause. "Would you like a hand?”

“YES," Caleb's mind had slowed down again and he completely missed the priestess' meaning. "IT TAKES MORE THAN ONE HAND NORMALLY.”

“We could work together each using one hand.” The tiefling was aware that the earth genasi did not catch the meaning of all her statements, but that made the game even more fun. She preferred going after dwarfs as they were often very conservative and quite innocent in certain ways. She was fast learning that earth genasi were somewhat similar.

“A LOT OF PEOPLE AROUND HERE HAVE OFFERED TO HELP POLISH MY HAMMER.” He scratched his head and tried to look for the door through the steam. The door opened slightly and the three mephits poked their head around the corner to ogle at the tiefling priestess. Having finished their discussion about what might lie on the other side of ether vortices, they were in search of other entertainment.

Ejelka shifted on the bench and for a moment the mephits had a clear look at her and Caleb through the thick, vaporous steam. The earth mephit's jaw dropped, the mineral mephit's eyes grew to the size of saucers and the ooze mephit put his finger to his lips, whistling loudly and suggestively.

“You're the one who borrowed the gong.” Ejelka finally remembered where she'd heard about the earth genasi. Some of the priests and priestesses had been gossiping a few days ago about a well built man who'd borrowed the temple's gong for the night. In return Addon, the head priest, had asked that the earth genasi strike the gong for the next three evening services.

“YES," Caleb shifted uncomfortably. "I'M DUE TO PERFORM IN THE TEMPLE LATER TONIGHT.”

“You know what," Ejelka said in a quiet voice. "Why don't you and I go back to my place where with your gong and hammer we could have some fun.”

“WELL," replied Caleb nervously. "I'M NOT SURE HOW MUCH MUSIC YOU CAN MAKE WITH A GONG? I DO TRY.”

The tiefling priestess poured more water on to the coals. “I will show you,” she whispered in his ear after she got up and kissed him on the cheek. She slipped out of the room and disappeared down the corridor.

"HOW FORWARD." Caleb said to no one in particular, after having been kissed by someone that he did not know well.

Later on that day Ejelka managed to corner the earth genasi in his room as he was practising playing the gong. She wore a white corset and long skirt, as well as a small pink jacket that matched the colour of her eyes. On the jacket were buttons made of uncut gem-stones.

The conversation was somewhat awkward and Caleb decided to sing to her in Terran about the crystal formations on the Elemental Plane of Earth. Instead of walking away from boredom, the tiefling priestess listened rapturously appearing to hang on every word sung in the slow mono-tone voice of the earth genasi.

When he had finished signing and the mephits had stopped writhing on the ground in pain, clutching their ears. Ejelka also sang in Terran (a language she'd learnt from one of her dwarven friends) about the crystals that break and regrow even stronger when they come in to contact with salt water. Her voice was very beautiful, but the high pitch did not sound quite right in Terran. Caleb tried not to wince and instead listened in silence.

“YES," said Caleb after a long pause. "IN MANY WAYS THE SALT WATER IS METAPHORICAL FOR THE TEARS OF PAIN THAT WE ALL MUST SUFFER IN THIS MORTAL COIL." He blinked as he realised that he'd spoken his innermost thoughts. "ANYWAY," he said changing his tone to a more upbeat one. "I'M OFF FOR A DRINK”

“Well," replied Ejelka moved by his singing and deep thoughts. "I will not keep you from your friends.”

“THANKS, LOVE." The earth genasi left the gong on his bed and stomped towards the door.

“Perhaps we can sing again some time,” the tiefling said as she rang her fingers over the gong.

“YES IT WAS VERY NICE,” Caleb reached the door and without a backwards glance left in search of his friend Littleby so that the two of them could make their way to 34b Stonecutters Row.

As he walked around the temple, the mephits realised that their master had left the room. The ooze and mineral mephits rushed out to look for him. The earth mephit who was a little slower on the uptake was still in a trance after his master had finished singing. The earth mephit sigh was filled with longing as he said: “Sing it again, Master.”


----------



## simmo (Feb 23, 2004)

*Part 9 Heart to Heart, Henshin to Henshin*

*chapter 1 News from Beyond the Cell*

Having crosses the Lady's ward, accompanied by her hound archon servant, Serena entered the City Barracks and was shown through the building to a cell where an old friend sat waiting. Kendrick wore a simple robe and looked somewhat tired. His blonde hair was cut short and he smiled when the petite seer entered the room. The Harmonium guard left the room, to be replaced by Arianna Redstrike who told them that they had an hour together. She then sat on a chair in the corner and made herself appear busy by doing some paperwork.

“How are you?” asked Serena. She took her time to look her friend up and down. Kendrick looked worn out, but not as if he had been mistreated.

“I am well," Kendrick said with a tired smile. "Considering the circumstances." He smirked and shrugged his shoulders. "I'd like to thank you for all that you have done for me so far. It was more than I could ever have asked for”

“I am your friend.” The beautiful seer stated simply.

“Yes, um." Kendrick spent a few moments trying to organise his thoughts, but decided instead to speak from his heart. "I'm beginning to learn the value of it. I did not really realise what it meant before. I thought that by being in the Temple of Tomeri that they would teach me its meaning. And it has," he paused again to reflect on what he had learned. "But not in the way that I was expecting.”

“You have to experience it to really learn about it.” Serena smiled reassuringly and felt for that moment as if Kendrick and her were the only people in the world.

“Yes I am trying to learn. The Mercykillers are a strange group of people." Kendrick's voice dropped to a whisper as he was unsure of who else might be listening. "But there are some really good people amongst them. That really care that justice is done. There are some who just want to hunt people down - with an excuse for doing so of course.” His face was darkened briefly by a troubled expression, but then brightened. “But there are others like Arwyl Swan's Son."

"Factol Alisohn Nilesia is rather harsh and is trying to push through a bill that will bring even harsher punishments.” Kendrick said in a subdued voice. “However, Arwyl has his supporters and I'm one of them.”

“Have you had any strange dreams recently?” asked Kendrick hoping to change the subject to anything else.

“About Haven?” Serena's intuition homed in on the thought that they were both having and spoke aloud the name of the city that they'd seen in their dreams. She brought to mind the vision which she'd experienced in the Outlands and had seen again in Garden after meeting Inlia.

“I keep seeing my children dancing amongst the rubble and strange creature walking past that I do not recognise. Like watching the inner workings of a clock marching by. Very strange. The whole city was devastated.” Kendrick tried to keep the panic from creeping in to his description, but the dream that he'd experienced was simply too vivid and frightening.

“I had a vision tonight.” Serena reached across the table to take hold of Kendrick's hand and squeezed it reassuringly. “Have you heard of modrons?”

“No," replied Kendrick. "What are they?”

“They are machine-like creatures," the seer explained. "The workings of a clock sounds very much like them. They go off on a march every 17 cycles and they've started it early." She sighed and tried to push the vision to the back of her mind. "They're heading for Haven.”

“That does not bode well,” Kendrick shook his head and looked despondent.

“I don't think that there is anything that we can do to stop them." Serena tried to make eye contact again with Kendrick and squeezed his hand again to get his attention. "But I'm hoping to see what I can do to help Haven.”

“I would very much appreciate that. Being stuck in here..." Kendrick looked around at the blank walls, barred door and Harmonium officer sitting in the corner. "I am not able to do anything to help. And my children are...” His voice broke and he buried his head in his hands.

“Kendrick," Serena spoke softly with a steely determination in her voice. "If I can do nothing else then I will make sure that your children are safe.”

“That is more than I could ever ask for," he replied grateful for her promise. "If you get to Haven, see if you can find a great Elm outside the city. Climbs its branches and use something to refract the light. It is a signal that I have with some warriors of Tomeri. If there is trouble then I should be able to come and help you.”

“I understand." Serena replied, curious as to who these warriors were. "Thanks for this.”

“So tell me of this..." Kendrick began and then promptly changed his mind. "Uh, no one tells me anything. What's been happening with the trial? With the dates?”

“Well," explained Serena. "We've been running around trying to gather evidence in your favour. Arianna and Arwyl have been fantastic about getting us more time to gather more evidence. Did you hear that we have captured Toranna the Gray?”

“That's fantastic news." Kendrick gripped Serena's hand even stronger. "That's brilliant news.”

“She's in custody.” Arianna Redstrike confirmed, looking up from her scrolls.

“And the others?” asked Kendrick hopefully.

“We have not got the others, but we hope that Toranna's testimony ought to be enough." Serena added quickly. "She certainly confirms what we said.”

“And your quest, the one that we are supposed to be on.” Again Kendrick sought to change the conversation, as if he had a mental list of topics to cover in under an hour.

"Ah, that is not going so well.” The Heart Seer of Tomeri sighed as she thought about the confusing quest that each of the Chosen had to perform that involved finding four forms of love.

“Do you have an amulet as well?” Kendrick asked, pulling a silver locket from beneath his shirt.

Serena drew forth a dark frog-shaped amulet. “Like this?”

“No, not like that” He replied somewhat disappointed.

Serena held out her locket of a silver female shaped figure with wings, that clutched a small green gem-stone in its arms.

“I have a Fortress, but I can only go there every so often." The young Mercykiller looked down, almost as if he was talking to himself. "It is a strange place, but being stuck behind bars I don't want to draw attention to myself by using it. There was someone in there the last time that I visited.”

“Really, who?" Serena sounded intrigued. "Did you speak to her?”

“Some woman." Kendrick replied evasively. "She seemed really nice and was under the impression that she hurt. She was covered in filthy clothing. I managed to find some clothes for her in the castle.” He managed to sound both sheepish and confused. “Now when I go she looks after me. There is always food on the table and clean sheets on the beds. But I have no idea what she is doing there.”

“Well I can tell you that in my Garden I'm sometimes visited." Kendrick smiled when he heard Serena statement and felt less as if he might have been imagining the whole thing. Now it was Serena's turn to sound confused and embarrassed. "By spirits." She paused. "She may be dead.”

“Ah, that explains it." Kendrick slapped his hand on the table to emphasize his point as the pieces were finally beginning to fall in to place. "I wanted to know what the green gem-stone was inside our lockets. I finally managed to track down a 'sage' who knew what it was. It belongs to a strange race of creatures.”

“What are they?” Serena asked filled with curiosity.

“Gk'lok-lok." Kendrick managed to pronounce the name properly on his first attempt.


----------



## simmo (Feb 23, 2004)

chapter 2 *Four the Love of Tomeri, The Spirits Within*

"They are a curious race of creatures that inhabit the misty shores and live in huge tree-like structures made of this stone." Kendrick had memorised the description and closed his eyes to recall what the strange sage had told him. "They hang on it like leaves on a tree. They are metallic creatures with very thin arms and legs as well as having red glowing eyes. They don't harm others unless their home is threatened. But it is said that the stone is able to hold on to spirits for some time." 

Having finished his description, the Mercykiller recalled the strange meeting that he'd had with the squat, amorphous creature in the Hive that was human-like in shape. It wore a hat and long coat and appeared to have very thin metal rods piercing its body. But the most memorable part was the strange stick-like pipe that it smoked. "The sage that I spoke to was very knowledgeable about these creatures. His name was Ripperibo." Kendrick paused for a moment to think of a suitable description of a creature that looked like an artist's interpretation of a kyton. Finally he settled on: "It had a great deal of knowledge.”

“So if these are spirits then that fits another piece of the puzzle." Kendrick was conscious of the passage of time and keen for the conversation to move on. "Perhaps if we are supposed to collect four forms of love...” 

“Perhaps the love that we're talking about is the love of these spirits.” Serena finished his sentence quietly.

"Exactly, Kendrick replied much louder. "What if these small gemstones allow us to capture or invite a passing spirit? They seem to come to us rather than us looking for them.”

“I have walked around Sigil a bit and it does not seem that looking around for example gets me anywhere.” Serena briefly recalled the days of confusion; trying to figure out even a small detail of her quest as a Chosen of Tomeri.

“Exactly. I knew that it would be quite challenging. But maybe if we are supposed to find people who represent forms of love and they come to us..." Kendrick smiled as he fingered his locket. "Does that make any sense? Or have been staring at the walls for too long thinking about this?”

“No, I understand. In which case I have two,” Serena stated.

“OK, that makes sense. Who is in your Garden?" He asked keen to hear more, but realised right away that it was a sensitive question. "You don't have to tell me of course.”

“A woman from the hive." Serena volunteered the information gladly. "Her brother was killed by Xaosmen and they caught her as well.”

“She was quite young?” Kendrick asked quietly.

“Yes, a teenager." Serena stated sadly. "And there is also my father”

Kendrick squeezed her hand and tried to reassure her. “And there is no one else in your garden?”

“Just myself and Zakar go in there.” Serena glanced briefly at the tall, golden furred hound archon standing in the corner and drew comfort from his presence.

“Zakar can go in there as well?” Kendrick asked sounding very surprised.

“Zakar comes from there.” Serena explained.

The hound archon who'd been staring at the walls impassively turned to look at the Mercykiller with a penetrating gaze. The fur stood up on his arms and a low rumble was building in his chest.

“What is wrong?” asked Serena.

“Nothing, my Lady.” Zakar said in his usual growling voice, holding back the strong emotions boiling within.

“No, really. Tell me.” Serena smiled at him warmly.

“I live but to serve you, my Lady.” Zakar bowed and clasped his fist to his heart.

“Umm, why don't you serve me by telling me what is wrong?” Serena asked in a sweet tone, laced with a commanding voice of a Heart Seer of Tomeri.

“Kendrick is implying that I am one of the four forms of love, my Lady.” Zakar stated, but it was unclear whether he was angry or not.

“Then wouldn't I be the fourth?” Serena asked.

“No, my Lady." The hound archon corrected her gently. "You do not inhabit the Garden. You simply are the Garden. But you are more than the sum of its parts.”

“So I have your loyalty...” began the seer.

“If Kendrick is correct then I am the eternal part serves and guards forever." Zakar had been following every word of the conversation of the beginning and had already come to some conclusions before Kendrick had pulled him in to the conversation. "Your father is the one who represents the selfless love. Which sacrifices itself for another. Though it does not always reveal itself. He is the one who give anything to make sure that you are safe. And Loved."

"The girl represents passion, love of life. She was taken when she was young and her passion for love lives on. You are missing only one form of love.” Zakar sighed.

“Mature love.” Serena said, clutching at her pendant.

“That is correct.” Zakar replied sadly.

“Thank you Zakar.” Serena was about to turn back to her Mercykiller friend, but the hound archon was not yet finished.

“Perhaps you will find it in a place where there is much caring.” Zakar said quietly.

“Haven.” Serena and Kendrick both said at the same time.

“That is possible, my Lady." He straightened his back and stared at the walls again. "The will of Tomeri is not mine to see.”

Serena touched Zakar's arm and he smiled briefly with his large canine teeth.

“It all makes sense now." Kendrick sat back in his chair. "Well, As much as anything in the church of Tomeri makes sense.”

“You find it difficult to understand?” Serena asked turning from Zakar back to Kendrick.

“I find it very difficult to understand.” The Mercykiller replied emphatically.

“It's strange that some of it is difficult to understand. But at the core it's...” The seer was in the process of explaining her viewpoint when Kendrick interrupted her.

“Oh, it does reveal itself." He spoke quickly. "But I don't know if you noticed when the twelve of us where standing there.. the others who had gone through the whole initiation – all looked terrified and confused.”

“Yes and then there was the two of us.” Serena smiled, reminiscing about that terrifying and confusing day.

“Exactly, I don't think that we are that different to the others.” He was grinning from ear to ear.

“Oh course she is confusing. She is a goddess." Serena felt uplifted now that she knew that there were others who were struggling with the quest the same as her. Not that they were struggling, but simply that they were all in it together. "How are we supposed to understand her? But at the same time the ethos is very simple.”

“Exactly.” Kendrick replied. He was about to say more, but saw that Arianna had stood up and folded her scrolls up.

“I'm sorry but your time is up." The Harmonium Arcane Investigator unlocked the door and held it open for Serena. "I must return Kendrick to his cell. I hope that your visit has been fruitful.”

“Very, thank you. I love you Kendrick." She embraced the tall, blonde warrior and he hugged her back. "I'll see you soon.”


----------



## simmo (Feb 23, 2004)

*chapter 3 The Delivery of a Riddle*

At 34b Stonecutters Row the kobolds were busy practising their martial techniques in the cellar. The Music of the Spheres penetrated their small bodies and they attempted to harness the flow of the planes around them in order to further themselves along the path of enlightenment.

Malkir left the kobolds to their practise and was about to confront his house servant Annaleese about some burning issues when there was a knock on the door. The tall mystic and halfling maid stared at each other for a moment and the knock at the front door was repeated.

The halfling maid walked over to the door in her usual small shuffling step and opened the large oak door. Standing just in front of the door step was an ancient looking Githzerai man. He wore simple grey clothing and carried a bleach white staff, which he lent upon. Behind him in two rows stood six Githzerai pupils. They each wore the same grey clothing and had an insignia of a flaming fist upon their lapels.

As Malkir walked over to greet the new arrivals, he couldn't help but think "how are these people finding out"? When he reached the front door, he saw (as if in slow motion) several fat, grey pigeons launch themselves in to the air, slowly climbing in to the fog shrouded city roofs. 

"When the student is ready, the Master will arrive." The ancient Githzerai man spoke in a soft whisper which carried easily above the noise from the streets.

"That's interesting," replied Malkir, unsure of what the appropriate response might be. The six Githzerai behind the old man stood still, not moving a single muscle.

The old Githzerai monk's eyes twinkled and Malkir thought that he saw a brief flicker of flame burning within the depths of those dark orbs. "Are you ready?" The Master asked with a crooked smile.

"There are always things to be learnt." Malkir said looking at the Githzerai somewhat confused. "There are always those who can teach."

"Then let us learn." The ancient, withered Githzerai monk pulled up the edge of his trousers and immediately dropped in to a crouch. His outstretched leg swept the ground, narrowly missing knocking Malkir off his feet. The mystic's reflexes and training had kicked in and he was in the air before he realised that an attack had taken place.

As if on queue the other Githzerai swept across the threshold of the house in to the entrance hall of 34b Stonecutters Row. In the time that it took Malkir to leap in to the air, over the sweeping kick of the Master - his students had dodged and dived past in to the hallway. For a moment the mystic watched detachedly the scene unfolding in front of him as if someone had slowed the flow of time. The robes of the Githzerai monks fluttered as they flew through the air and Malkir could almost hear a melody in their movements.

When the mystic landed on the ground, time jerked back to it's normal speed with an abrupt tug, leaving Malkir to face three assailants and Annaleese facing the same number of intruders. The Githzerai master slowly came out of his crouched posture and used his staff to move a little distance from the action.

"You must be warm before you strike a blow." The Master said quietly, his voice sounding like the a quill scratching on old parchment.

"I must be warm?" Malkir questioned confusedly. Before he had a chance to wait for a response the younger Githzerai were upon him with fists, feet, elbows, knees and foreheads flying right at him from all directions.

Malkir let his training take over entirely and his thoughts and movements became almost as one. His arms blocked punches that his eyes could not follow and his feet moved him out of the way of other attacks. One monk struck at his with the classical Fire in the Belly sequence of blows. The mystic countered enough of the strikes to ride out the attack without getting winded, but before he could counter another monk attacked him with the Fountain of Magma rolling attack. Again he managed to avoid being pulled off his feet, but the third monk caught him unawares with the Dry Stone Flow repetitive strikes.

Malkir stumbled back, his nose bleeding and tried unsuccessfully to incapacitate one of the monks with Freezing the Lifeblood. Annaleese was not faring much better, riding out several blows, but not landing any of her own. Her style was not as refined and relied more speed than power. However, the Gith were as fast as her and more skilled.

Andrew Rimilia came on to the landing of the stairs at the top of the entrance hall in time to see Malkir and Annaleese weave in amongst a half a dozen grey robed attackers. He stopped for a moment to take in the scene and saw that the combatants were locked in a strange duel involving a series of intricate blows, strikes, counter-strikes, blocks and locks.

Two of monks fighting Malkir switched tactics and attempted to use Boneless Grip and Fire in the Blood attacks. The mystic's body responded to the change in the flow, but again he was caught off guard by the third monk who did not change his tactics. Having escaped from the first lock that would have made him unable to control his joints, he suppressed his body's natural response to the second attack that would have led to his heart going in to overdrive. But again it was the lighting fast sequence of apparently random punches that he could not block in time. The punches individually were not hard, but it felt like he was being trampled by a large crowd of people.

Annaleese fared even worse and spent all of her efforts avoiding the blows, strikes and grapple attempts that came from all around her. The halfling's small stature helped her to some extent, but after a couple of seconds of exertion she was bruised, winded and feeling dizzy - unable to lift her left arm.

Just as it seemed as if Malkir and his house-keeper would be overcome in less than a dozen heartbeats, the tide of battle turned. Andrew left the two stunned elven maidens and began bounding down the stairs. Shouts erupted from beneath the stairs as numerous small scaled forms erupted from the cellar. The air was filled with the sounds of many small voices shouting "Yip". The war-cry seemed feeble, but amplified by many voices, it gave the grey robed Githzerai a moment's pause.

Annaleese let the kobolds flow past to attack the monks. It was like watching a swarm of angry hornets. But the Githzerai were too skilled and fast to take too many hits. Only two of the kobolds got in some lucky strikes. The kobolds continued running past the intruders and turned for another charge. Two of the small yellow scaled creatures shouted "Mine" to indicate their success in the first charge and they led the second one.

Malkir, having got used to sequence of strikes that his opponents employed, allowed himself to relax in to the rhythm whilst looking for an opening. He saw something small and bright flicker in the corner of his vision and two of the monks dropped. A small part of his mind worked out that the movement had come from Annaleese's direction, but he was too busy fighting to take any actions or further thoughts on the matter.

Having reached the bottom of the stairs, Andrew realised that the blows did not appear to be lethal and that it looked as if the intruders meant to incapacitate his friends. The Githzerai Master glanced in his direction briefly and it was all the signal that the Indep needed to stay out of the fight.

The kobolds came around for the second charge, some of them racing up the stairs and then leaping down. The hallways was filled with the sound of many voices shouting "Yip" with the occasional "Mine". Although the tide of battle had turned, several of the kobolds lay prone and did not get up again.

Faced with only a single opponent, Malkir's hands hammered in to the Githzerai, tapping him in a sequence of light blows. The Gith realised what was happening and tried to resist. But his body failed to respond and the signals from his mind could no longer make his muscles move.

As Malkir stepped up to strike the incapacitated Githzerai and the remaining kobolds launched in to their third charge, the ancient Master made his move. Blue flames erupted around his form, burning brightly but not scorching his flesh or clothes. His black eyes now blazed bright blue and in three small steps had interposed himself between Malkir and the Githzerai pupil.

Malkir's punch landed squarely in the old man's chest, causing him to stagger back slightly. The blue flames flickered around Malkir's hand, burning his knuckles and turning his whole hand red. The kobolds, halfling and other students paused as soon as the blow was struck and the ancient Githzerai straightened up.

"Your training is incomplete." The Master looked the mystic up and down, but his blank expression did not reveal whether it was approving or not.

"Indeed," replied Malkir in a calm voice, despite the fact that his hand still felt as if it was on fire. "I have much yet to learn."

"Perhaps I shall teach you again." The old man said with a crooked smile.

"Perhaps if things go well, I will be able to teach you." Malkir stated confidently, although he did not feel it.

"I have learned the most from my students." The ancient Githzerai said more to himself. He nodded his head as he had just received insight in to something important and then looked up again. "We will begin lessons tomorrow morning." He gave Malkir a scroll and bowed slightly.

The Githzerai withdrew from the house, taking their unconscious companions with them. As soon as the door had closed, Malkir clutched his hand and said: "Ow".

Andrew walked across the hallway hesitantly and Malkir smiled.

"It's probably for the best that you did not join in. The Masters are very touchy about this." Malkir closed his eyes and concentrated for a moment. Some of his bruises faded and his hand became a little less red.

Remembering the scroll that he had just been given, the henshin mystic opened the parchment containing the _riddle of identity_. In spidery writing the riddle read: 
_
"If I am not for me, then who will be for me?"
"If I will be for me, then what am I?"
"And if not now, then when?"
_


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 23, 2004)

That game was played two weeks ago, so there's only one more session to go before you, Gentle Reader, are up to date. However, we're playing again tonight, meaning more write ups for simmo...

I'd like to make a public statement of how much I'm enjoying these, simmo. You're bringing even more life to a campaign that is already full of it. Bravo!


----------



## simmo (Feb 24, 2004)

*Part 10 Reflections of a Shattered Mirror*

*chapter 1 Tavern Talk at Stonecutter's Row*

The city began to grow dark and the light faded across an impossible city which did not have a true day or night. No sun or celestial body light up the Cage and no constellations were visible, except for the many flickering lights of the other side of the city. A tall earth genasi and dwarven scholar, led by a halfling light boy, made their way across the cobbled streets at the edge the Lady's ward to Stonecutters Row in the Lower Ward. They did not speak during the journey and the light boy left to find other customers.

Serena had already returned from the City Barracks and was relaxing in the drawing room together with Malkir and Andrew. The former was in the midst of explaining to the latter how martial schools compete for dominance, when Littleby and Caleb entered the house.

"Ah, hello," Malkir greeted the new arrivals and his halfling maidservant took their coats.

"HELLO," replied Caleb who slowly lowered himself in to a large comfortable chair. "FANCY A DRINK?"	

"Yes, actually," Malkir turned to look for his halfling house servant, but she had already departed for the kitchen. Annaleese came back shortly afterwards carefully balancing a large tray of drinks. Serena received a pot of herbal tea, for Caleb there was a dark liquid with a white foamy head that was almost thick enough to cut with a knife. For Malkir there was a crystal pitcher with a clear liquid inside that tasted like water, but packed a real punch. Andrew was served razorvine wine and Littleby simply had a glass of dwarven spirits.

Malkir briefly explained his visit by the ancient Githzerai and his students. "Not only have I acquired students," commented the mystic as he sipped his drink. "But I have also acquired a teacher."

"Well, that's always useful." Serena replied, glad that her friend's reputation was growing.

"Hopefully I will be able to learn a great deal from him." After taking another sip Malkir put his glass down for awhile and waited for his vision to clear.

Now it was Serena's turn to inform the others of her meeting with Kendrick, about the vision of the modrons marching on Haven and leaving a trail of destruction in their wake. She expanded on the layout of the city and about how the modrons might pass through the city.

"COME ON MAN, PULL YOURSELF TOGETHER." Caleb got up from his seat and gave Malkir a resounding slap on the back. Strangely the mystic felt invigorated and the burning sensation in his hand disappeared entirely.


"RIMILIA, DO YOU KNOW THE HIVE AT ALL?" The earth genasi sat back down again and addressed the normally silent member of the group.

"Yes, I know the Hive fairly well." Andrew studied the earth genasi wondering where this question might be leading. He'd spent enough time in the Hive to know which districts to pass through quickly and which parts to avoid altogether.

"GOOD," stated Caleb smiling. "THEN YOU CAN GUIDE IN ME THERE. I HAVE SOME BUSINESS THERE."

"What are you looking for?" Andrew's curiosity was piqued, although he was not very keen to enter the Hive any time soon. His infrequent visits had shown him the darker side of the city. With its cutthroats, beggars, harlots and knights of the post; it was not a place to tread lightly. There were of course places that you could walk in relative safety such as the Dead district. However, if you crossed the Dustmen then chances were you'd not make it out of the District unless it was in a Collector's cart. The Hive, the district ruled by the Xaosmen, was no place for any lawful berks to go and the infrequent Hardhead patrols through the ward avoided that place altogether.

The Gatehouse was not a very pleasant place to even walk past, with it's lines of bedraggled hopefuls looking to commit themselves or their relatives to the dubious care of the Bleakers. Howls from the criminally insane wing could be heard throughout the night and made from a strange atmosphere to do business in the Gatehouse Night Market. A market where all things stolen could be bought and sold. Slave trade was not unheard of and there were rumours of even darker deeds taking place nightly. At the edge of the Hive and Lower wards was the Shattered Temple district inhabited by the Lost. This largely abandoned area of the city had few businesses and only the occasional traveller.

"So, what exactly is it you need to do in the Hive." Andrew asked.

"UM," Caleb's lack of subtlety in lying made his mephits cringe. "TO FIND AN OLD FRIEND."

"You have a lot of friends in the Hive, do you?" Andrew asked pointedly.

"Caleb," interrupted Serena. "What is it that you are really trying to do?"

The earth genasi pondered about how to deal with the issue of the trapped Stone Spirit and an idea was hatching on how to use the Spirit to help with the people of Haven. Perhaps it could slow or divert the modron march, but he knew very little about where to find the trapped Stone Spirit. He explained to the others that he'd asked Grumbar to reveal knowledge of where the Stone Spirit was, but the reply was confusing and indifferent.

"I did promise Kendrick that we would keep his children safe, even if we could not save Haven." Serena fingered her locket and tried to recall what Kendrick's children looked like from the vision.

"WE NEED TO WORK OUT WHAT OUR PRIORITIES ARE?" Caleb stated. "HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE THESE BOXY THINGS TO GET TO HAVEN?"

"Tomorrow or perhaps the day after," Serena said trying not to sound too anxious.

"WELL," replied Caleb after a lengthy pause. "I SUGGEST THAT WE POP OUT FOR A QUICK HOLIDAY AND THEN COME BACK TO SIGIL." His rumbling laughter shook the chair and it creaked in protest.

"I could ask the Githzerai Master if he knows anything." Malkir was still pondering the riddle of identity and wondering how the Gith fit in to all of this.

"IN TERMS OF THE TRIAL, WE HAVE ALREADY PROVIDED THE EVIDENCE  HAVEN'T WE?" Caleb said trying to bring the issue of Kendrick's arrest and trial to a close. "TORANNA THE GRAY IS BEING FLAYED... ERR, QUESTIONED AT THE MOMENT."

"We don't have anything at the moment that affects all of us," Malkir looked over each of his companions in turn. "Although we each have our own quests."

"WELL THERE IS ALSO THAT WEIRD THING WITH YOUR STEP-MOTHER." The earth genasi noted, throwing another mystery in to the mix.

"Yes," the petite seer sighed. "My step-mother is a bad person and she..."

"She wants to kill her," Malkir finished Serena's sentence.

"Yes, our relationship is mutually murderous." Serena had unconsciously clenched her fists.

"FROM WHAT YOU HAVE TOLD ME BEFORE," Caleb commented having caught up with the conversation again. "IT SOUNDS AS IF THERE IS A LOT MORE GOING ON THERE."

"Well, she's been brokering for power in Tal'Chuan, my home city." Serena felt a moment of homesickness for the magnificent city where she'd spent most of her childhood. "As I understand it she had my father imprisoned."

"HE'S NOW DEAD ISN'T HE?" asked Caleb trying to sound comforting.

"Yes," said Serena quietly. "He's dead." Having said it aloud to her friends, the realisation of only seeing her father again the Garden struck her hard.

"HOW DID HE DIE?" Caleb enquired.

"I don't know." Serena fought back the tears and sipped her cold tea.

"IS IT WORTH ASKING HIM?" Caleb continued his questioning, oblivious to the effect that it was having on the beautiful seer.

"Probably." She muttered. "Ummm." 

"MAYBE IT'S IMPORTANT HOW HE DIED." Caleb finally became aware of the bitter droplets flowing down Serena's beautiful face and he tried to change the direction of the conversation. "THERE IS THIS TIMLIN PERSON. AND THE DANSTERS AND ALL THAT?"

"I always though that..." The seer hiccuped, wiping her eyes. "One of the things that started us off...." She abruptly got up and left the room for a short while. The others sat in silence and Serena quickly returned.

"Where was I?" She asked as she sat back in her chair with a new hot pot of herbal tea.

"Danster disappearing," Malkir replied, looking at his friend with concern.

"DIDN'T THE HARMONIUM HAVE HIM, BRIEFLY?" Caleb looked over at Littleby who still had his nose buried in a small old book.

"That's where he was very briefly." Serena answered when it became clear the dwarven scholar had not heard the question. "Then he was taken out of their custody, or something. My point is that I originally though this was unrelated. Now I'm not so sure."

"ALL ONE HUGE ROCK." Caleb said, his mind having slowed down again and the strands of the conversation drifting apart.

"Malkir," The seer sat up as an idea occurred to her. "Can I ask you a favour?"

"COSMOS TYPE THING." Not realising that Serena had moved on, the earth genasi tried to think of something deep and meaningful to say.

"Lift up your shirt and let me look at your back." Serena sat up in her chair and put her tea on a side table.

The henshin mystic got up from his chair, turned around and lifted the hem of his simply white shirt. On his lower back were a series of small scars that appeared to crisscross each other in a random manner. There was something disturbing about their pattern and this made it difficult for the eye to remain focused on them. The infernal writing was cut in small and precise cuts.

Caleb walked over to look at the writing and attempted to copy them down on a scroll. Whilst he was doing so, Serena went to stand next to Malkir and lifted up the hem of her blouse. On her pale lower back, just above the hips, were the exact same scars. Caleb paused to study them both. Andrew and Littleby joined him looking at the scars in detail.

"Dedicated in the name of Orcus." Malkir said with his back to the others. "That's what Nyon told us it meant."

Littleby recognised some of the words and shook his head whilst trying to decipher their meaning. The phrase that Malkir had set fit the words as well as some other translations might. But he was even more confused about something else.

"Orcus is dead." The dwarven scholar recalled hearing about the history of Thanatos from another sage some time ago. "He was killed off by Kiaranselee, Drow goddess of Vengeance."


----------



## simmo (Feb 24, 2004)

*chapter 2 Multiple Pants of Demogorgon*

"HOW DID THAT HAPPEN?" Caleb asked having finished scribbling the writing down on a scrap of parchment.

"He grew fat and lazy," The dwarven necromancer explained. "He became careless, he had a large Abyssal realm. No one was sure how or what he did to slight Kiaranselee, some say he prevented her from becoming a greater goddess, others say it was something trivial. She struck, almost out of the blue and he did not see it coming. She destroyed him and took over his realm, also managing to wipe out his name."

"WE HAVE NOT HEARD OF IT BEFORE. SO HOW DO WE KNOW IT?" Caleb asked, realising that they were mentioning a name that they should not know.

"Because it is written on their backs." The dwarf shrugged his shoulders. "There is no record of his name. It is known that an Abyssal god of death was killed by Kiaranselee, but no one refers to him by name."

"IS KIARANSELEE NOW THE BIG CHEESE IN THE ABYSS?" The earth genasi had some difficulty pronouncing the name of the Drow goddess.

"No, she's not that big," replied Littleby who was somewhat uncomfortable about discussing his knowledge of Abyssal politics. "After her success, she has not managed to repeat it."

"SO DEMOGORGON IS NOT WETTING HIS MULTIPLE PANTS?" Again the earth genasi's rumbling laughter threatened to tear his chair apart and the mephits scampered across the carpet to another part of the room. They started another card game which involved leading fiendish forces in battle. The ooze mephit was easily winning as it was the only one who understood the rules. The mineral mephit refused to play many cards, preferring to hoard them instead. And the earth mephit spent the game staring at the beautiful illustrations on the cards.

"Probably not, no." Littleby picked up his small, ancient book again and began transcribing it in to his large tome.

"MULTIPLE PANTS OF DEMOGORGON," Caleb laughter rolled on, like an avalanche down the Dwarven Mountain.

"Of Splendour," commented Malkir, but Caleb missed the reference.

"DO WE KNOW HOW SHE DID IT?" The earth genasi had finished laughing and picked himself up from the ruins of his chair.

"Probably from behind." Andrew commented, but the others were unsure of whether it was meant to be a joke or not.

"HOW LONG AGO DID HE PERISH?" Caleb asked after sitting in another chair.

"A long time ago," Littleby looked up briefly from his tome and then continued to copy the illustration. "Probably centuries."

"We had a knife that belonged to one of his priests." Serena stated recalling the evil artifact that they'd recovered from an assassin.

"IF HE PERISHED ALL THAT TIME AGO, WHY DO YOU HAVE THOSE CARVINGS ON YOUR BACK?" Caleb sipped his beer which he'd previously thought was finished, but had somehow refilled itself whilst he was not looking.

"At the time that we received the scars, we were in possession of this knife." Serena had sat back down again and adjusted her blouse. "It was forged a very long time ago by a priest of Orcus in a vile and despicable manner that I do not wish to go in to at the moment. We were looking for a way to destroy it. One of the things that happened when we were travelling was that we woke up one morning with these scars on our backs."

"JUST LIKE THAT?" Caleb asked surprised.

"Yes, just like that." Serena replied simply.

"The last time that you told me this story, were you not unconscious for awhile?" The dwarven necromancer was listening to the conversation with half an ear, not that they'd moved on to a subject that he knew a fair amount about.

"YES, SOMETHING INVOLVING A CAGE? OR PRISON?" Caleb's memory was like writing chiselled in to stone, very good at recalling details but slow to remember.

"We were imprisoned," the seer stated, remembering the cold, metallic cells on the plane of infinite battle.

"On Acheron." Malkir said nodding his head. "Full of awful pointless battle." He paused briefly, sifting through his memories. "But I was not there with you."

"No," agreed the beautiful seer. "Uh, yes you were." She added quickly recalling that Malkir had been with them when they woke up in the cell after being ambushed by fiendish agents in the city of Tal'Nattan.

"I was the other Malkir," replied the mystic mysteriously.

"Sweet Tomeri," the seer exclaimed.

"I have been there," stated the mystic, a part of him remembering the cold metallic cells. "Apparently with her."

"HAS THE OTHER MALKIR STILL GOT THE SCARS?" The earth genasi asked, confused about how many Malkirs there might be.

"That possibility no longer exists," the mystic replied cryptically.

"FINE." Caleb decided to abandon the conversation, having lost track of it some time ago. "MOVING ON."

"But the point is, you now have those scars." Serena pointed out.

"DO YOU UNDERSTAND ANY OF THIS, AT ALL?" Caleb asked Andrew who'd been sitting quietly, listening to every word.

"No," he replied.

"ME EITHER. BUT THERE IS SOMETHING SUSPICIOUS GOING ON THERE?" Caleb looked at Malkir and tried to imagine what the other Malkirs might look like.

"Yes, it rather points to the fact that said demon lord may not be as dead as everyone thought that he might be." Malkir shifted in his seat, the idea was very unsettling and lingered at the front of his mind.

"Or that someone is trying to bring him back," the dwarven necromancer chimed in to the conversation.

"Yes, what also worries me.," added the Seer, thinking about the strange cults on her homeworld.

"THAT IS WHAT I WAS THINKING," Caleb agreed, unsure of what the seer was talking about.

"Yes, what also occurs to me is that one of our companions took the knife and left us, not long after we left Acheron." Serena felt a shiver pass down her spine at the thought of the mercenary dwarf, called Max, wielding that evil artifact. He'd fought alongside them on their homeworld. But had been seen in possession of the knife when the Temple of Tomeri in Sigil was attacked. "That dwarf is now working for my step-mother."

"IS YOUR STEP-MOTHER IN LEAGUE WITH UH..." The earth genasi scratched his head trying to remember the name which seemed to slip from his thoughts. "FATTY, LAZY, DEAD GOD. IS SHE?"

"It's possible," the seer sounded very worried. "I'm certainly not ruling it out."

"If someone is trying to bring him back, you'd want to find out about it as it was a pretty big thing." The dwarven scholar had finished copying the illustration and put both books away.

"I THINK THAT'S QUITE WORRYING," Caleb responded to Serena's statement.

"Oh, yes!" agreed the seer.

"If he did manage to come back, then he would be very peeved. So maybe... How would you go about finding out?" Littleby asked himself more that anyone else in the room. Annaleese came in to clear the drinks away and the left again.

"I've just had a rather interesting thought," the mystic piped up.

"What's that?" asked Serena, glad that the silence had been broken again.

"Well if you were a bunch of cultists trying to bring back a formerly dead demon prince that everybody largely did not like very much," began Malkir. "You'd be looking for a distraction."

"YOU THINK THAT THEY ARE PLANNING A DISTRACTION?" asked Caleb, who completely failed to comprehend what Malkir was referring to.

"I think that we may already be witnessing it," the mystic replied.

"WHAT, THE MODRON MARCH?" Realisation finally dawned in the earth genasi's mind, like sunbeams through the clouds. "WELL, HOW DID THEY TRIGGER THE MODRON MARCH?"

"Oh, I don't know about that but it is an interesting idea." Malkir meditated for awhile trying to analyse the idea from several angles.

"Unless of course Primus is looking as well." The dwarven scholar had opened the pages of the tome that he'd received from Heiron Lifegiver and was reading over the copied text again. At the end of the writing and drawings that he'd copied from the small, ancient book that was rumoured to be by Acererak, was a single question that was not written in his handwriting. Littleby had discovered that the living tome was able to analyse some of the knowledge written within and would often pose questions. At the end of the text, the question read: _What are the Modrons looking for?_

"PRIMUS IS LOOKING FOR WHAT?" asked Caleb, not quite sure who Primus was.

"No," corrected Malkir. "The modrons are looking this up."

"That's what the modrons are after." The seer agreed.

"That's why the modrons are off early," Malkir added.

"They're after Orcus?" Serena said, both shocked ad appalled. "Sweet Tomeri!"

"DO THE MODRON'S GO THROUGH ORCUS' REALM?" Caleb asked.

"They go through everywhere," Malkir answered, although he was not sure of their exact route.

"THEY DON'T GO THROUGH THE WHOLE OF THE ABYSS. PERHAPS ONLY THE TOP LAYER." The earth genasi had visions of the modrons going through every layer of the abyss, but his mind almost shut down trying to count the layers.

"They have a route." Serena said confidently. "They have a standard route."

"Maybe if we follow them we can find out," Littleby joked, but none of the others laughed.

"I'M SURE THAT SOMEONE ELSE WILL WORK IT OUT," Caleb sat back in his chair and for some reason had a vision of an angry one eyed feline throttling the life out of him. He tried to fight back, but then realised that it was just a day dream. 

"IF SOMEONE IS TRYING TO BRING BACK AN EVIL GOD OF UNDEATH," began Caleb, trying to clear the memory of the vision from his head. "THEN A GOOD WAY, IT SEEMS TO ME, TO DO IT IS TO SACRIFICE A WHOLE WORLD."

"Fields of dead, that sort of thing," Malkir stated emotionlessly.

"Excuse me," replied Serena shocked and angry. "My step-mother is planning an illithid invasion of my home city."

"Yes, there is that too," Malkir stated indifferently, despite the fact that he was from the same city.

"OR YOUR HOME WORLD," Caleb added.

"They've already invaded most of the world." Serena sat back in her chair and stared moodily around the room. She could still remember asking her tutor why there were two moons in the sky when the books spoke only of one. Her tutor had replied in a sad voice that the second moon had appeared shortly before the Enemy invaded. Those lucky few who escaped to the hostile Southern continent had found refuge in the mountain spire cities. People cursed the second moon and rarely looked upon in the cities beneath the mountain.

"THIS OTHER DEITY." Caleb began trying to remember the name of the deity of the Enemy. "MAANZECORIAN. IF I WAS A DARK GOD OF DARK SECRETS - THEN WHO WOULD KNOW THE DARK OF THAT. PROBABLY A GOD OF EVIL AND DARK NASTINESS".

"Who do we know is big on undead?" The mystic asked staring at the dwarven scholar.

"I cannot answer this question. I simply do not know." Littleby shrugged his shoulders. "We could ask Sss'ah'tlaha."

A familiar growling voice interrupted the conversation, emanating from Serena's silver amulet. "Haven is under attack."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 24, 2004)

> "I'M SURE THAT SOMEONE ELSE WILL WORK IT OUT," Caleb sat back in his chair and for some reason had a vision of an angry one eyed feline throttling the life out of him. He tried to fight back, but then realised that it was just a day dream.



Heh, nice one. 

Malkir's increasing detachment from his homeworld is something that has just sort of happened as we've gone along without me meaning for it. I guess that as the Planescape setting has drawn me in, worrying about one Prime world doesn't seem quite so important any more...


----------



## simmo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Part 11 The Modrons Are Back in Town*

*chapter 1 Spread the Word Around*

"Sweet Tomeri," Serena exclaimed upon hearing the news.

"ISN'T THAT A BIT EARLY?" Caleb was by nature not one to rush in to things and felt disturbed by how fast things were moving. "CAN YOU SCRY AND SEE WHAT IS GOING ON?"

"I've got no one to scry on." The Heart Seer of Tomeri remembered her promise to Kendrick. "Oh bother."

"It will take the better part of an hour to do so," added Malkir dismissing Caleb's idea.

"Yes," Serena confirmed. "It will take an hour."

"Well, do you want us to go?" Malkir adapted to the changing situation quickly and was ready to go that instant.

"Yes," Serena nodded. "I think that we have to."

"IS THERE A PORTAL TO THIS PLACE?" Caleb asked. Even if they could find a portal, he wondered how close it might be to Tomeri's realm.

"I have no idea." The seer shook her head and looked somewhat lost.

"CAN ZAKAR TELL US ANY MORE?" Caleb asked wondering where the hound archon had gone.

"Zakar!" Serena called out, unconsciously clutching the silver locket. The tall, golden furred hound archon appeared next to her and dropped to one knee to bow to his mistress. He got up and adjusted his sword which was slipping off his back.

"Zakar, I need a portal to Haven and I need to find it now." Serena stated in a commanding and anxious tone.

"Hmm," the hound archon thought briefly. "There is a portal to Elysium in the Temple of Tomeri."

"Of course there is." As soon as the hound archon had said it, the beautiful seer knew it to be true. It was more as if she was remembering it, than hearing it for the first time. "Right, let's go."

"OK," replied Andrew simply. He left his chair and went over to the doorway to stand next to Malkir.

"PERHAPS WE SHOULD FIND OUT WHAT THE PROBLEM IS?" Caleb was still sitting in his chair, oblivious to the fact that the others were about to leave the house. "PERHAPS THERE IS A FIRE?"

"An infinite march of modrons," commented Malkir, but the earth genasi did not hear him.

"I'm not sure that being on fire constitutes an attack." Andrew smirked and wondered how long it would take Caleb to assimilate the information.

"OK," Caleb looked up to see the others standing by the door and got up to join them. "LET'S GO THEN."

When they left the front door, the discussion came on to the subject of how best to get across the Cage.

"I'm not going in that darned mephit chair," stated Serena. She recalled the wicker chair that the Githyanki owner of the Night Below tavern had lent to Littleby. The bamboo shoots at the top of the chair fanned out and were carried by many mephits all trying to fly in roughly the same direction. Littleby had felt as if every bone in his body had been shaken loose and he'd never trusted a mephit again. Serena and Kendrick had tried to use the chair to escape being caught by Callista Redstrike and her Mercykiller patrol. Thanks to Littleby's intervention they'd got away and the chair ride had remained a less than pleasant memory.

"I have an idea," said Littleby, remembering the magic carpet that they'd hired to fly from the Temple of Tomeri to the City Barracks. Assassins had tried to intercept them and Caleb had stayed behind to take on some of them. That was also when they'd learned that their former companion Max still carried the cursed knife and was in league with the assassins working for Serena's step-mother.

"I'M NOT FLYING." Caleb crossed his arms and stood his ground. The collar on his armour prevented his head from tilting back, preventing him from looking up. Even if he could look up he would not have done so based on religious reasons. The thought of being lifted off the ground in to the hated element of air filled the earth genasi with fear and loathing.

"Ah," Littleby dismissed the idea of hiring another carpet and instead decided to set off on foot.

"Tell me what is going on, but tell me along the way," Serena commanded the hound archon. Not even pausing to wonder how Zakar knew of the attack in the first place. 

As they were walking from the Lower ward to the edge of the Lady's ward Zakar informed his mistress of the events unfolding in the port city of Haven. The defenders of the city had attempted to slow the March at the walls on the hills surrounding the town. That had worked for a short while, but as soon as they began to actively block the modrons, the defenders were attacked and overrun.

When asked what the towns folk were doing, the hound archon described a mixed picture of events. Some of the townsfolk were evacuating across the mile-wide river in boats, whilst others believed that the modrons would simply pass through the city without any incident. The hundreds of children in the Healing Heart orphanage had been prepared for the evacuation, but no consensus could be reached on whether to leave or not.

When they reached the Temple of Tomeri in the Lady's ward, they saw first hand the effects of the modron march. The small courtyard was filled with refugees and the clergy were walking around comforting people and handing out food. Pushing their way past the throng of people, Serena finally reached the high priest, Addon, who stood in a circle of priests and priestesses directing them how to deal with the refugees. He gave Serena a white pearl and told her of the portal to Tomeri's realm in a window on the second floor.

Inside the Temple there were even more people and climbing the stairs felt like trying to go up a waterfall the wrong way. With Caleb's large form leading they ploughed a path through the refugees and made it to the window. Using the white pearl as a gate key they stepped through the portal and out in to the fields of Elysium.

The portal from Sigil was located in the back door of a bakery shop. Walking past the line of people queueing up to escape the oncoming modron march, the companions made their way down the street to get their bearings. At the end of the road they found the waterfront with many boats unloading people. However, there was not much of a harbour. Looking across the river they realised that they were in a small village on the other side of the river to Haven. There were many boats laden with people slowly making their way across from the brightly painted port city, but the journey took some time as the river was a mile across.


----------



## simmo (Feb 25, 2004)

*chapter 2 Guess Who's Back in Town*

Standing on the banks of the wide placid river in the fields of Elysium at the edge of Tomeri's realm, goddess of Love and Wisdom; Serena and her friends could see the metallic gleam in the distance of the great modron march meandering down through the hills towards the colourful port city Haven. Moving like a great snake of flesh and metal it crawled and flew over the hills with perfect precision, cutting a straight line across the land towards the river.

Malkir managed to get the attention of a ship captain before he was about to set sail for Haven and they all jumped aboard the ship. Even Caleb who was normally reluctant to take his feet off the ground for any reason climbed in to the boat relatively quickly. The mephits scrambled to the front of the ship and fought over who got to stand on the figurehead of the ship. The ooze mephit let the mineral and earth mephits fight over it and quietly climbed on the top of the mermaids head with its wings and arms outstretched behind it towards the heavens.

Caleb joined in with the oarsmen in rowing the ship across the water. They'd been busy all day trying to ferry people across and were grateful of the extra strength that he provided. His muscles straining from the effort and glistening with sweat, he positively glowed with vigour in the Elysium sunlight.

"My Lady," Zakar growled somewhat apprehensively. "If the hour of need is great indeed then you may call for additionally help."

"From the Garden?" Serena stood at the edge of the ship watching the panic in the distance taking place in the dock front of Haven.

"No," corrected the hound archon. "From one who stands watch over the Garden."

Serena cast him a questioning look, but was interrupted by Malkir who had walked over from the other side of the ship. He asked Serena to recall the words that Kendrick had used in his description of how to get help. Taking the instructions apart word for word they realised that Kendrick had talked about refracting the light and not reflecting the light. "Crystals are your thing," commented the mystic.

"OK, I will do it." Serena said agreeing to climb the huge tree that reached higher that the tallest tower in the city. Malkir sat on the deck patiently waiting for the ship to reach Haven.

"I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO," Caleb was still pulling on his oar. The captain had already moved another man to the opposite oar to compensate for the difference in strength and weight. He was considering moving another man, but decided to wait and see how long the genasi could keep up his pace.

"My Lady," Zakar began, impatient with the slow speed of the ship. "Please pardon my impertinence. But I will call her on your behalf."

Suddenly the heart seer of Tomeri realised whom her hound archon was referring to. "Eliel," she said.

Serena felt a moment of soothing warmth next to her chest and then the air above her was filled with a soft, silver light. The light faded and was replaced with a female figure with shining wings whose beauty was simply beyond words. The sailors gasped and cried out when they saw her and fell to their knees in adulation of the divine servant of Tomeri. The female figure's wings beat slowly and gently. Each wing beat causing a wave of pure and innocent love to fill all those who looked upon her.

The planetar wore a white robe and carried a sturdy silver sword. In her other arm she cradled a large green gem-stone that pulsed with an inner light. The angel smiled at Serena washing away all her fears. The seer felt as if her heart was soaring above the clouds and that she was finally coming home. Again the planetar's wings beat, sending another wave of love over all those who gazed upon her.

"Eliel." Serena was surprised to hear the name spoken and then realised that she'd said it aloud herself. Gazing up at the divine servant of Tomeri floating above her, she felt as if no harm would ever come to her.

"My child," Serena bowed deeply as Eliel acknowledged her summons. "The hour of your need is great."

The captain who'd spent the day making tough decisions on who should come aboard the ship for the evacuation, was about to reprimand his men for stopping their work. He'd sailed the river Oceanus as well as the river Styx and had seen many things which had made him a fair but also bitter man. Life had taken it's toll on the captain and he'd spent the last few years of his life trying to redeem himself for all the wrongs that he'd committed.

When he looked up and saw the planetar on his ship, he gave out a strangled gasp. Never had he seen anything so beautiful and pure. Bitter tears of joy poured down his cheeks. At last he was given a sign from a greater power that his struggle had not been in vain. The creature beat its wings and the captain almost fainted from the ecstatic feeling of love and hope that filled his whole being.

The planetar landed lightly on the deck of the ship and walked over to the heart seer of Tomeri. The sailors who'd stood paralysed in awe of her unearthly beauty felt their hearts ache as they watched her walk across the deck. No creature of such beauty had ever been in their presence and they each felt as if they would never be the same again. 

Eliel walked over to Serena, sheathing her sword and placing the gem-stone in a small bag. She embraced the heart seer of Tomeri and lifted her off the ship in a single beat of her wings. A collective sigh went up from the sailors. Andrew allowed himself to feel the love for a brief moment. Malkir let it wash over him, absorbing some of it during his meditation. Caleb, who'd been wondering why the other sailors had stopped rowing, looked over at his friends. When he saw Serena fly up in to the air by herself he asked: "HOW DID SHE DO THAT?" but no one answered his question.

The planetar flew swift and sure across the river. She landed on the top most branch of the huge and ancient elm tree. Balancing on a small twig at the top of the tree, she took out the green gem-stone and handed it to Serena. The seer, who still had one arm tightly wrapped around the angel, held up the gem-stone. The sunlight hitting the gem-stone, as well as the light reflected from Eliel's silver wings, shone through the stone filling the sky with pale beams of green light. Eliel's laughter was the sweetest sound that Serena had ever heard. She felt perfectly safe as the planetar pirouetted on the twig, sending the green beams of light spinning around the top of the city as if from a lighthouse.

At base of the tree the beams of green light were answered by circular pulses of blueish light. Accompanying the pulses of light was a strange popping sound and when the light dissipated ten warriors dressed in white and blue appeared. Each wore a blue crystal breastplate and helmet as well as carrying a crystal sword at their sides. When the warriors appeared they looked up at the beautiful sight at the top of the tree and bowed low.

Swooping down on the magnificent warriors, Eliel gently set the seer on the ground before flying over the river to pull the ship faster to the city of Haven. The sailors once again stopped their work and stood transfixed by the heavenly beauty of the divine servant of Tomeri. Caleb realised that the rowing was becoming easier, but simply shrugged his shoulders and thought that perhaps he was getting the hang of it. Ships might not be that bad, he pondered, as long as you don't rely on the wind to propel it.

Once the ship reached the harbour Eliel disappeared in a flash of silvery light. Caleb, Malkir and Andrew quickly jumped of the ship and Littleby came running after them trying to catch up. It was Caleb who came up with the idea of climbing one of the nearby towers to see which direction the modrons were approaching from. After a sprint up the stairs, Malkir was the first to reach the top. He could now make out individual modrons at the front of the march and was surprised to see them carrying pieces of wood. Littleby explained that they might be carrying bridge building materials to get across the river.

By the time that they'd come down the tower, they were joined by Serena leading forty Defenders of Tomeri. The leaders of each group of ten men came forward to introduce themselves. They suggested that runners be employed to keep in communication and set about restoring order to the dock front in the city. 

"Littleby, do modrons talk?" Serena asked, having only seen modrons once before. "Do they negotiate?"

"Probably some of the ones higher up, but not the rank and file." Littleby replied, curious to see the modrons up close.

"Will we be able to talk to a unit commander or maybe even the leader?" The seer was conscious of the warriors standing nearby and wanted to come up with a plan quickly.

"I don't think that you will be able to talk to the leader of the march, but we may be able to talk to a unit commander." Littleby quickly thought over the different ranks of modrons and described some of the lower hierarchy modrons with whom they could possibly communicate.

Malkir absorbed the information and promptly began racing up the main causeway in the city towards the gate and the approaching modrons. Caleb and Andrew followed at a slower pace, intent on finding a way to slow the modrons down. The earth genasi was trying to come up with a plan to turn the ground outside the city in to a swamp, but thinking up ideas quickly was not his strong suit. He preferred pondering on them for some time, rather than rushing in to them.

Having always been a good runner, Malkir made it out of the city almost as fast as Serena had been carried across the river and he was soon in the foothills outside Haven. He slowed his pace so as not to appear too threatening and briefly thought about how best to contact the modrons. Choosing a modron at random which fit the description given by Littleby as one of the more intelligent modrons, he called out to the cube-shaped creature.

_"What is the manner of your business?"_ the creature spoke in a metallic mono-tone which conveyed no emotion whatsoever.

"You are aware that you are travelling to a city that is inhabited by a large number of people?" Malkir decided to cut past all the pleasantries and get straight to the point.

_"We have maps of this city. We are permitted to enter it."_ The modrons continued marching along with the others. The cube-shaped creature studied Malkir taking in his dimensions, movements and rate of travel.

"You will be going in to many areas?" Malkir was concerned that they would cause widespread destruction and loss of life.

_"We will enter the city through the designated routes."_ Having analysed the information that its senses provided, the modron began to question the creature walking next to it. _"Please state you name?"_

"My name is Malkir," the mystic replied. He remembered that Littleby had mentioned something about questioning and hoped to get through it quickly.

_"What race are you?"_ the creature asked in a mono-tone which gave nothing away as to whether it cared about the answer at all.

"I am a human," Malkir sighed. He was glad to see that the modrons were not moving that fast and appeared to be travelling at the pace of the march's slowest members.

_"What manner of food do you consume?"_ Gears could be heard moving inside the modron, absorbing and analysing the information.

"Is this relevant?" Malkir asked, exasperated by this line of questioning.

_"Relevance does not matter,"_ the creature stated flatly. _"You must answer the question."_

"I consume all foods that humans eat." The mystic stated cryptically.

_"What is the nature of your business here?"_ the modron repeated its original question, analysing it again with the new knowledge that it had acquired.

"I am concerned about all the people living in a large city," Malkir was keen to get back to the city, but first wanted to get a map of where the modrons planned to march. "I am also concerned, on your behalf, as you appear to heading towards a very large river."

_"We are prepared to deal with such a situation."_ The modron stated. It knew that the river obstacle would be crossed, but not the details of how this would happen. Only its exalted superiors the pentadrones knew how. _"We have materials."_

"Materials?" asked Malkir, curious to hear how they were going over the river. "How do you plan to use them?"

_"I do not know."_ The quadrone lacked the knowledge on how to cross the river and pointed the stranger to its guiding light. _"I will direct you to my superior."_


_"Please state the nature of your intent?"_ the five sided modron asked Malkir when he caught up with it.

"You are aware that you are travelling to a city that is inhabited by a large number of people?" The mystic wondered how many of these alien creatures he'd have to talk to before he got the information that he wanted. It was an exercise in frustration and he hummed a mantra to keep his mind focused.

_"We have maps of this city."_ This creature spoke in the exact same flat, metallic mono-tone as the previous one had. _"We are permitted to enter it."_

"Are you planning to go straight down the middle?" the mystic asked, catching up easily with the creature.

_"We are planning to enter the city in the way that we have always entered it. We will split off in to groups and subgroups before converging when we reach the river."_ The modron was higher up the hierarchy and had more information about how they would proceed through the city.

"I am concerned for the lives of humans and modrons." Malkir was hoping to avoid the same line of questioning that the previous modron had gone through and tried to keep the topic of conversation on track. "I am concerned about this and hope that it can continue in the way that it was specified."

_"The march will continue as we have before. Our maps indicate that a large city lies ahead of us."_ The five sided modron held up a map of the city to Malkir. 

It was clearly a map of the port city of Haven, but was incorrect in several places. Where there were lines on the map indicating the different routes that the modrons would take, Malkir realised that there were now houses built in those places including the orphanage. He abruptly snatched the map from the modron and left it and the rest of the march behind quickly, sprinting back in to town.

[edit: correction, Malkir did indeed take the map with him back to town to show to the others.]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 25, 2004)

Hang on, I'm sure I made sure I had a copy of the map before I went back to the town...I wanted to make sure I had some sort of proof of what the modrons were planning to do.

Note: simmo doing modrons is incredibly frustrating. He brings off the whole monotonous, uncaring, perfectly logical thing really, really well. And you have to be very careful not to let him sidetrack you.


----------



## simmo (Feb 28, 2004)

*Part 12 If the Modrons Want to March You'd Better Let Them*

*chapter 1 Serena and Malkir at Haven, When the Walls Came Down*

Chaos and panic reigned in the city of Haven. The news of the approaching modrons had spread like wildfire and the evacuation was already well under way. Unfortunately the majority of the ships were not in port and by the time they came back, the modrons would have passed through already. Some of the citizens of the colourful port town were less concerned with the march. They believed that the march would simply proceed down the main thoroughfare and across the river. The mayor belonged to this group of people and he'd spent the morning telling everyone to remain calm and to keep off the streets if at all possible.

The mayor was just on his way to meet with the head of the town guard to discuss the protection of Tomeri's holiest shrine in the city, when he spied the new arrivals who'd brought with them a group of Defenders of Tomeri. Whilst their good intentions were honourable, he was somewhat dismayed by how much untoward alarm this would cause to the good citizens of Haven. As he made his way up the street to the large gathering, he began overhear bits of their conversations and his heart sank.

“Large portions of the city where the modrons are going to go, there is no problem for them to be there.” Malkir explained, holding the map of the city for the others to see. “We simply have to clear he areas where they are going. Specific houses and specific sections. We have the man power.”

“What's going on here?” asked the mayor stepping up the mystic and his friends. “What's this all about?” He pushed his way past the warriors with crystal armour and weapons, apologising as he did so.

“Greetings,” said the small seer. “I am Serena Allman, Chosen of Tomeri. I am here to help you.”

“Ah, Chosen of Tomeri.” The mayor was pleased to see that there was someone in a position of authority of these newcomers that he could hold a civilized conversation with. “Welcome to our city. Unfortunately we are in a bit of a mess getting ready for our visitors.”

“Here.” Serena handed him the map, taken from the modrons. “I have a map of the route that the modrons are going to take.”

“This is simply quite unacceptable.” After only a quick glance the aasimar mayor saw that the modrons would not be going straight through the city, but instead splitting off in to smaller and smaller groups before converging at the harbour. “As mayor of this fine city I will not accept them coming down this road and that path will simply not do...”

“Tough mate!” Malkir fought to keep the anger out of his voice. “You simply do not have a choice. There are an almost infinite number of modrons coming towards your city. You do not get a choice where they are going. You simply get a choice of who gets out of the way.” The mystic who normally glowed with health was now seething with righteous anger.

“Can we not negotiate with them?” the mayor asked plaintively.

“I have negotiated,” replied Malkir, who'd reached the end of his patience. “That is why you have got a map.”

“Right...” Began the mayor.

“I'm telling you this map, which I got from a pentadrone, told me that this is the precise route that they are taking.” Malkir pointed to several streets on the map. “You have an opportunity before they get here to move people out of those houses.”

“Right.....” The mayor looked at Serena, hoping that she'd come to his rescue. But she simply crossed her arms and nodded her head in agreement with Malkir.

“The modrons will destroy those houses.” Malkir turned away from the mayor and left him with the map in the faint hope that he'd come to his sense. He could now see the modrons slowly approaching the gate and began to draw up plans for getting people to safety. “I'm afraid that you are not going to get a choice over this. Forget the negotiationsat's myhrough!” The mayor exclaimed. The mystic spun around, grabbed the map out of the startled mayor's hands and walked off.

“Then I'm terribly sorry,” he said over his shoulder as he walked away. “I can probably give you some money to help rebuild it.” If you survive the march, thought Malkir to himself.

Serena called over the commanders of the Defenders of Tomeri and showed them the  map. With the help of Malkir and the others they drew up a quick plan of which houses to evacuate and how best to control the rising panic on the streets of Haven. Each of the groups of Defenders selected one of their members to act as runners to keep everyone informed of what was happening.

Caleb, who been staring at the hills for quite some time, caught up with the others after having formulated a plan.

“I'M GOING TO TRY TO BUY YOU SOME TIME.” began Caleb slowly. “IF WE CAN CREATE SOME BOGGY GROUND, THE WATER WILL RUN DOWN THE HILL AND CREATE A SMALL SWAMP. OR SOMETHING.” He scratched his head, and tried to think of how to improve the plan. “IT MAY BE A COMPLETE DISASTER, BUT IT WILL SLOW THEM FOR SOME IME.”

“If they're planning on crossing the river, then some marshy ground is not going to slow them down for long.” Littleby pointed out.

“They're planning on building a bridge across the river.” Andrew clarified. “Building a bridge across the marsh, they can also cross. But it's still going to take time.”

“LITTLEBY,” Caleb said, having managed to expand the plan. “CAN YOU CREATE AN IMPASSIBLE BARRIER ACROSS THE GATE?”

“I'm not sure that a direct barrier is a good idea.” He replied very quietly.

“I think that it is a really helpful plan, but we cannot rely upon it.” Serena was grateful for her friends efforts and wished them well, but was not hopeful of any success.

Malkir set off with the Defenders to clear the houses. Caleb, Littleby and Andrew walked a short distance to the gate to put their plan in tot action and Serena headed for the Healing Heart orphanage.


----------



## simmo (Feb 28, 2004)

*chapter 2 Call that a Swamp?*

Standing on the walls of the city, overlooking the nearby hills, Caleb could make out individual modrons several ranks from the front. There seemed to be some kind of chain of command from the simplest modrons at the front to through those who directed them and then all the way to some unseen creature further inside the centre of the march.

However, Caleb was too busy to pay much attention to the marchers themselves. With the help of several priests of Tomeri they'd managed to create a large areas of soft ground with a layer of water on top of it that spread outwards from the gate. Just beneath the water line were areas of spiky ground that they hoped would slow the march further.

As the modrons reached the edge of the swampy ground they continued regardless. Almost as if they were unaware of the obstacle in front of them. Several of the monodrones disappeared beneath the water and did not rise again. A small cheer went up from the priests and soldiers manning the walls. The march reacted quickly by laying down the bridge building material in order to create a ramp up to the city.

Caleb called upon the mighty power of Grumbar to cause an avalanche, so that the front of the march would be halted or even swept away. But Grumbar was uncaring and no miracle was forthcoming. The earth genasi wondered briefly why Tomeri was doing nothing to thwart the modrons. He did not have long to think about it as the modrons were almost at the gate and Littleby was calling for him to get clear of the walls..

Arcs of lighting shot out of the end of Littleby's fingers, striking the gates of the city. Having spent a couple of minutes looking for weak places in their construction, the dwarven necromancer was able to pin point the locations where best to hit them in order to bring them down. Large sections of the gate collapsed, but it did not slow the modrons down. Instead they began to clamber over it and the march had entered Haven.

The dwarven necromancer decided to switch to his secondary plan. He sat down on a stone bench in front of a bakers began to concentrate. As he began the incantation to force his life-energy out of his physical shell and in to the body of a nearby modron, he realised that something was very wrong. Instead of a single life-force, he felt as if he was trying to push himself in to a vast sea of energy and his body responded by going in to convulsions.

A group of modrons split off to go over to the dwarf's still body, but the earth genasi got there first and carried him off quickly. “TOO MUCH BEER, EH. LIITTLEBY?” he joked as he ran down a side-street and was glad to see that they were not being pursued. After placing his friend on the ground and making sure that he was OK, he set off down another narrow road in the hopes of slowing the modrons down and buying his friends some precious extra time.

The earth genasi did not have far to go before coming across one of the sections of the march that was moving down a tree-lined avenue. Caleb tried to force himself to devise a plan quickly and said the first thing that came in to his mind. “YOUR SHOE LACES ARE UNDONE.”

_“Your observation does not make sense,”_ a modron halted and so the ones that it was leading.

“THAT'S WHAT HE TOLD ME,” he said pointing at another modron of similar rank. Caleb was improvising like never before in his life and hoped desperately that it would work. 

The two modrons communicated briefly and the second group moved on. _“I do not understand the shoe lace. Explain.”_ It spoke in a flat, metallic mono-tone with no hint of curiosity.

“THE SHOE LACE IS VERY IMPORTANT,” began Caleb speaking very slowly.

“The shoe laces, aha!” The mephits joined in, rushing to the aid of their master. “They will be the end of you, foolish pieces of rusting metal. Scrap buckets of randomness!”

_“Explain what the shoe lace does,”_ the modron commanded, conscious of the fact that it was falling behind the others.

“HE KNOWS,” Caleb again poinilar rank.

_“It does not know.”_ The modron stated after a brief communication with the other modron.

“Can you feel the chaos coming off these Slaad-spawned wind-up toys?” The mephits cavorted in the air, heaping abuse on the modrons. “”They could give chaos imps a run for their money. Ha ha! How many modrons does it take to change a lightbulb? I do not understand lightbulb, explain!”

_“I calculate that you are trying to deceive me.”_ Three tridrones, ten duodrones and twenty monodrones broke away from the main march and headed in Caleb's direction. _“Your are interfering with the lawful nature of the march. Such behaviour will not be tolerated. We do not contain chaos. We repel chaos. To speak otherwise is to invite disaster. It is unthinkable to posit that there can be chaos in a modron mind.”_

Caleb watched the oncoming modrons for a brief moment and then sprinted away from them. For the normally slow moving earth genasi, he was travelling very fast. Almost as fast as Malkir was capable of running and the mephits were having difficulty keeping up.

“THANKS GUYS,” Caleb said sarcastically to the mephits who were pleasing for their master to slow down.

“Master we were just trying to help.” The ooze mephit had managed to knock the earth mephit out of the way in the race to catch up with the earth genasi. It grabbed hold of one of the rivets on the armour of its master's back and clung on like a leech. “You did a great job of slowing them down, Master. Truly inspired, you were.”

“YOU HAD BETTER KEEP QUIET,” replied Caleb who was unaware of the ooze mephit holding on. “ELSE I WILL COMMAND YOU TO ATTACK THEM.”

“Please no Master.” Pleaded the ooze mephit. “Such an honour is beyond us. We cannot steal the honour of performing such a glorious deed of having slowed down the march. Your genius s sowed confusion in the minds of the modrons slowing them down.” The mineral mephit tried to dislodge the ooze mephit, but it was ready for the attack and knocked it in to the path of the earth mephit. The two mephits tumbled through the air before slowing and then setting off again in pursuit of their master. 

The ooze mephit clambered on to Caleb's shoulder and spoke in its usual slimy and whining voice. “Those silly philosophers that we passed were planning the same thing, Master.” Its cackle sounded like someone was drowning. “But now that the modrons have learned their lessons, they will not stand a chance.”

Caleb allowed himself enough time to knock the ooze mephit of its shoulder, past the other two mephits and continued running. Perhaps that will slow down the modrons, he thought with a grin on his face.


----------



## simmo (Feb 28, 2004)

*chapter 3 Let Your Soul be Your Guide*

Roxanne wiped her sleeve across her face, trying to hide the tears that she'd shed from the children. The plump half-elven woman was busy organising getting the younger children outside the city walls to a place of relative safety. Ever since the news had reached them that the modrons were coming through the city many of the children had begun crying and Roxanne was rapidly losing her strength to deal with the situation.

She'd heard that a dwarf and a human had talked the modrons in to passing through the library without causing any damage, but she was not willing to run such a risk with the children. A large warrior of stone had dashed in at the last minute to carry off some aged philosophers intent on diverting the mach. When they'd heard the falling masonry and later found out that the Defenders of Tomeri were tearing down houses and shops, even more of the children had begun crying. The half-elven woman had considered telling the children that the buildings were being destroyed to slow down the march, but decided against it.

The one good thing to happen that day was the arrival of a petite woman in a long blue dress wearing a locket of Tomeri. As soon as she stepped in to the large orphanage many of the younger children had stopped crying. It was almost as it the woman had some kind of soothing aura around her that reassured the little ones. Roxanne smiled for the first time that day and was delighted to hear that the woman was going to help get the children to safety.

She said that her name was Serena Allman and that she was looking for children belonging to a man called Kendrick. Roxanne did not recognise the name, but after a brief description of the man she soon identified him as the father of Vincent and Lizzy.

Some of the youngest children had been brought to safety. They were playing beneath the branches of the huge elm tree outside of town, unaware of the chaos now reigning within the port town. The older children who understood more what was going on were forming lines, getting ready to be led out. Some of those slightly younger ones knew that there was something very wrong, but not what it was. They ran around either crying or trying to play as usual and were making life for Roxanne and the other carers very difficult.

The half-elven woman found a few moments to herself and this time did not bother to wipe the tears from her eyes. After all these years the memories were still fresh of watching the fiendish army march across the Outlands to raid her village. A skirmish is what others had referred to it as, but for Roxanne it was the most painful period of her life. Within a matter of hours she lost a loving husband, her three wonderful daughters and many friends and relatives. The memory was so strong and the scars still unhealed that she could not stop herself from crying out in pain.

Even after all these years of working in the orphanage, her nightmares did not go away. Each morning she'd greet the children with a smiling face and worked as hard as she could to make their lives comfortable, safe and happy. But at night as she lay down to sleep, the demons that haunted her dreams came back. Once she'd been visited by a shining figure of light that had cradled her and sang to her. It had been the first time that she'd slept peacefully since the fateful raid.

Stepping out of the doorway where she'd been watching Serena talk to the children and calm them down, she wiped her tears away a final time and began to sing 'For the Love of Tomeri'. The children who sang the song every morning knew the words off by heart and joined in immediately. They formed in to the lines that they stood in each day when they sang praise to Tomeri. The other carers smiled at Roxanne, grateful for her idea in getting the children organised.

Soon the other carers began to lead the children down the streets that the Defenders had made safe and out of the city. Roxanne finished up by searching the remainder of the orphanage to see if there were any children that they'd missed. She was glad to be joined by Serena in her search and as they walked over to the last building, the modrons burst through the wall and in to the courtyard.

A child's scream came from the last building and a small girl stood in the doorway. Malkir came rushing in to the courtyard soon after the modrons had arrived, but Roxanne was already ahead of him. The plump half-elven woman ran with all her might to get to the small girl before the modrons could reach her and felt her ankle twist as she ran. Gritting her teeth and ignoring the pain Roxanne reached the girl moments before the modrons were about to march straight through the building.

Malkir jumped in to action, stepping on to several modrons and leaping over large chunks of broken buildings. He moved quickly over the top of the march, feeling as though he was trying to ride a wild river. Hands, tentacles and other appendages reached out towards him, but he managed to dodge them all.

Roxanne watched the oncoming modrons and the uncaring way in which they trampled everything in their way. Lifting the small girl high in to the air, she flung her in the direction of Malkir hoping that he'd be able to save her. “May Tomeri keep you safe in her arms,” she whispered as the modrons closed in.

The henshin mystic raced across the march and made a final leap in to the air. The small girl laughed as she felt strong arms wrap around her and was delighted in the new game that the adults were playing. Malkir landed on the other side off the march, cut off from Serena with the girl safely in his arms. His back and sides ached a great deal from the landing, but he did not think that any bones were broken.

When he stood up to look across the marching modrons at Serena, he was glad to see that she was safe. Looking in the direction that the march was going he could see that nothing of the last building in the orphanage remained.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 28, 2004)

I really enjoyed this session. It's always nice when a pompous NPC (in this case, the Mayor) is completely bypassed by people that actually know what they're doing (in this case, us).

Littlby's player was missing for the modron attack on Haven, but he later told us that yes, he would have tried to _magic jar_ the march and sow a little confusion. Frankly, the mind boggles at the consequences if he'd been sucessful!


----------



## simmo (Mar 2, 2004)

The pompous NPC, i.e. the mayor did go ahead in his attempt to negotiate with the modrons. Unfortunately it was not successful and Haven is now looking to recruit a new mayor.

I was glad to hear from Littleby's player that he would have tried to _magic jar_ the modron march, as I was not sure if it was something that he'd do. Unfortunately for him there may be some lasting consequences of trying to force his consciousness in to the mind of a modron. One side effect will be random moments of extreme lawfulness   

Randomling has been posting some of Serena's dreams at Randomlingshouse.com/forum and I encourage all players to submit their writings for inclusion in the story hour.


_*We Interrupt this Adventure* to bring you the following visions by Serena Allman...

[Note: this chapter was written by Randomling, who plays Serena Allman]

Adrift in a Sea of Visions_

_The taste of something cold, and sweet, and unpleasant fills her mouth. Serena Allman opens her eyes. She's lying face up, and the sky is so far above her, the ground so flat and white around her, stretching to every side. 

She is alone. 

She sits down on her bed, grasping the Garden as she remembers her dream. 

She closes her eyes, rolls over, and is up on all fours before she looks again. Now the place she's in is hot, hotter than the Foundry, darker than Hell. She hears the thunderous sound of Caleb's hammer impacting with stone, and instantly she is on her feet and running, the wind sending her hair flying behind her. 

"NO," says Caleb's voice, "I DON'T THINK SO," and there is a loud cracking sound above her head. A shaft of light envelops her, and she looks up to see a jagged opening in the darkness above her head. She sees a large, shadowy shape - Caleb? - shambling towards her, but she cannot move. Everything goes white...



She wakes up, a fluttering feeling low down in her stomach. She's curled up in a double bed, the sheets tangled with her feet, one hand under her head, the other lying across her swollen belly. She can hear Daniel's voice echoing from the next room. 

The next moment she's on her knees in a pool of bright light, shaking, crying, her belly flat again, her hands sore and, when she looks at them, bleeding. A presence moves above her. She looks up. Eliel is there, her wings beating gently but barely making a sound. The angel smiles, and somewhere nearby the wind sighs. There are no more tears to be shed. Serena shudders, get to her feet, and as Eliel melts away she begins to walk. 

She comes to the crystal garden, and Zakar appears beside her, placing one large paw gently on her shoulder. It is bright but cold, and she puts one hand over her friend's paw, feeling his warmth like a torch in a dark place. He turns, looks up, sniffs the air, and his paw twitches on her shoulder. "My lady," he growls, but she never hears his warning because there is a sinking feeling in her stomach and the garden disappears. 

For a brief moment, the face of Agar smiles a cold smile. She hears him speak, but not the words, or not all the words. When Agar speaks, he speaks in Nyon's soft low voice. She hears the phrase "need me", the word "converge". Then he meets her gaze. "yes," he says, and she falls again... _

More updates coming soon: Littleby starts a new business, Malkir meets an old friend.


----------



## simmo (Mar 2, 2004)

*Part 13 Haven's River, Wider Than a Mile.*

*chapter 1 Sitting in the Dock at Haven, Watching the Tide Roll In*

The great modrons march had passed through the town of Haven leaving broken buildings, a populace displaced and a dozen dead. The modrons had dismantled the remaining ships in the harbour to make up for the materials that they'd used up in front of the city gates. They built the floating bridge across the mile wide river in a very short time and were across in several hours.

It was amazing to watch as the modrons, marching perfectly in step, reached the bridge and each began to walk slightly out of sequence with the next. Such was the precision of the orders filtering down that there was barely any upwards or downwards motion in the floating bridge. Once across on the other side the bridge was cut loose, in accordance with the ancient agreements signed by the founders of Haven when the march first passed through.

Serena and the others met at the dock fronts to look for transportation across the river, but the few boats that had survived the march were on the other side. Residents of the city of Haven were slowly coming back to their city and the boats coming back from the other side of the river were heavily laden with people.

Littleby decided to fly after the modrons and see if they would provide him with information about where the modrons were planning to travel. He rocketed across the river and soon caught up with the end of the march. Swerving in the air to come at them from a side-ways angle, the dwarven scholar was careful not to appear as an incoming attack on the marchers. He landed and ran to catch up with a modron higher up in the hierarchy.

_“State the nature of your business.”_ The five sided modron stated in a flat, metallic mono-tone voice.

“My business is to acquire maps of the standard routes that you will be following through out the planes.” Littleby considered floating next to the modron but decided to keep walking next to it.

_“Explain why you wish to have this information.”_ The creature of metal and flesh demanded.

“To prevent the loss of life,” Littleby replied with a smile.

_“Loss of life is irrelevant._" The dwarven scholar could almost see the cogs turning inside what passed for the creature's head. _"You must provide supplementary reasoning.”_

“Also to facilitate your crossing,” Littleby gave up walking and began to float a small distance above the ground. Now that he was not concentrating on avoiding being trampled by modrons he could focus entirely on getting the maps from the modron.

_“Calculating parameters....”_ Again the creature paused and turned in the direction of another modron.

“Alive people tend to defend the places which they dwell,” began Littleby.

_“The march is currently not under threat."_ Having received orders from its superior, the modron focused on the floating dwarf. _"There is no reason to provide this information. You are hereby designated potential spy.”_

“My dear sir," said Littleby trying to laugh the accusation off. "I am thinking of the future.”

_“The future is of no concern. The march will continue as it should.”_ The modron joined the other marchers, leaving the dwarf to catch up.

“But you do have maps don't you?" Littleby persisted, intent on getting those maps. "You have a standard route and that route is not a secret.”

_“There is a standard route."_ The modron confirmed. _"This has been recorded, but this information cannot be divulged to you now.”_

“Thank you very much, you have been a... uh, modron.” The dwarven scholar sighed and was about to fly off when he heard the modron address him again.

_“Please explain why you are wearing that colour socks?”_ The modron questioned as Littleby's feet floated in front of it.

“It was a matter of personal choice.” Littleby replied, floating downwards a little bit.

_“What influenced your decision to wear these socks?”_ The creature spoke without any curiosity and Littleby felt as if he were being measured by all of the modrons.

"I'll get back to that in a moment, there is something that I just need to do.” The dwarven scholar rocketed upwards in the air and flew back in the direction of the river.

_“Explain the purpose of the gem in your head?”_ The modron questioned as the dwarf flew off. It passed on the knowledge that it had gathered to its superior who processed it and passed it on to its superior.

Littleby flew back towards the river, over the small village which rested on the opposite bank to Haven. As he flew over it he saw large crowds of people getting ready to sail back in the few remaining small boats. The town had suffered extensive damage and it looked as if there were few buildings still standing.

“They were singly unhelpful in providing us maps.” Littleby reported as he landed in front of the others at the docks.

“Well, good effort.” Malkir smiled, not surprised by the modron's responses.

“Thank you,” Serena said with a smile.

“Anything else?” asked Malkir, wondering if anyone had any plans.

“Well..." Littleby replied in a serious tone. "We could follow the modrons.” The others laughed and watched the first few dozen citizens of Haven arriving back from the opposite side of the river.

“That does rather leave us with the whole crossing the river problem,” Malkir commented.

“Oh come on now," said Littleby trying to raise everyone's spirits. "It's only a bit of water.”

“A bit of water a mile wide,” Malkir replied dryly.

“Don't we need to cross it to get back to Sigil?” Andrew pointed out.

“Yes, there is that,” Malkir conceded, nodding his head.

There was a pause in the conversation as an argument broke out at the docks about who should be allowed in to the boat. Several people were keen to find their relatives on the other side, but there was not enough room for them all in the small boats.

“Swimming is not something that I am particularly good at." Malkir stated. "I can't imagine that Caleb is going to be much good at it either.” Serena laughed at the mental image of the large earth genasi in his metal armour trying to swim. She could clearly picture the large man wading in to the river with his three horrid mephits shouting encouragement in the high pitched whining voices.

“We can use the same route as last time.” Littleby said, referring to the boats. Serena gave him a pointed look after glancing over at the packed boats.

“WATER IS NOT GOOD,” Caleb stated realising that the others were talking about crossing the river again.

“So if we head to Sigil, hub of all information, to find out what the route was last time." Littleby stated, diverting the flow of conversation away from boats and water. "Then we can look it up and intercept them at various points.”

“HOW DO WE GET BACK?” asked Caleb, who was still thinking about the mile wide river.

A small squad of Defenders of Tomeri marched past, wearing blue crystal breastplates, helmets and carrying crystal swords. They were escorting a number of town guards who had refused to move from a holy shrine of Tomeri and their actions had almost cost the lives of many people. Some of the Defenders still had their hands changed in to claws and Serena could feel the powerful psychic auras that surrounded of psychic warriors.

“Zakar," Serena asked. "Can you swim?”

“Yes, my lady.” The hound archon answered in his growling voice somewhat reluctantly.

“Well...” began Serena, but she was interrupted by Littleby.

“Ah, it looks like I've found a means to cross the river.” Littleby moved his hands performing intricate gestures and using his Craft to draw eldrich energy in to a disk-shaped bubble of force. The disk was three feet in diameter and floated a couple of feet off the ground. He briefly explained to the his companions that he could easily transport them across the river on the disk of force.

“NO," Caleb shook his head, not impressed by the floating disk. "FLYING IS A BAD WAY TO TRAVEL.”

“There is always the immobility of Caleb,” the dwarven scholar laughed having realised the flaw in his brilliant plan.

“He was in the boat before," Malkir reminded the others. "He was even rowing.”

“No, you don't say.” Littleby muttered sarcastically. Several people had wandered over to Littleby and the others intrigued by the alternative way to cross the river. “Ladies and Gentlemen, transport across the river will be arranged shortly." Littleby smiled, enjoying a private joke. "We apologise for the delay.”

A sudden thought occurred to the dwarven scholar and he turned to address the earth genasi.

“Caleb, how would you feel about going under the river." He made a motion with his hand like a bird diving. "Through the earth.”

“EARTH IS A GOOD WAY TO TRAVEL,” Caleb replied unsure of what his friend might be suggesting.

“Very well.” Littleby took out his spellbook and leafed through the large pages.

"HOW DO YOU PROPOSE TO MAKE THAT POSSIBLE?" Caleb had visions of Littleby possessing his body to make this work and was already set against the idea.

"You will gain the power of a xorn.” Littleby said with a smile, after slamming his tome shut.

“I'M NOT SURE THAT I WANT TO BE A XORN.” Caleb's mental image was replaced with Littleby transforming him in to a three eyed, three armed and legged earth genasi with his mouth in the top of his head.

"You will not be one," the dwarven scholar reassured him, "You will be an earth genasi, but you'll have the power of a xorn.”

“WILL I GET THREE HANDS?” asked Caleb, who was having difficulty dislodging the mental image that felt like it was carved in stone.

“To tell you the truth," Littleby replied with a shrug. "I have not actually cast this spell before.”

Serena laughed and so did the mephits. Bored with their debate on the origins of Spire Butterflies the mephits had returned to their master in the hopes of finding some excitement. When they heard the dwarf's suggestion of their master moving like a xorn, they all shouted their encouragement. “Go on master, only you are brave enough to try it. Go on master, show them how it's done.”

"I SUPPOSE THAT I CAN DO THAT,” Caleb was not swayed by his mephit servants. But after considering the alternative ways to get to the other side of the river, travelling through the ground sounded like a positively good idea. Even if he did end up with three eyes, legs and arms.

“Come on Caleb," Malkir stated adding his support. "Surely it's the sort of thing that you would be eager to try.”

“YES," agreed Caleb. "I WILL DO IT.” Once he'd decided to cross the river by travelling underneath it, his choice became as immobile as a mountain range.

“Very well," Littleby replied with a sigh of relief.

“Wow," Malkir joked. "He's almost cracking a smile there.”


----------



## simmo (Mar 2, 2004)

*chapter 2 Littleby's Famous Ferry*

When the boat loads of people from the other side of the river arrived, they were greeted by friends and relatives. The docks were full of people exchanging news of what went on during the time that the modrons were in town. Tales of exploits of a tall warrior of stone, a lightning fast mystic in white robes and a beautiful angel in a blue dress helping to protect the city were spreading like wildfire. 

Several groups of people approached Littleby and his floating disk of force, hoping to hire his services in escorting them to the other side of the river. An elven noblewoman and her entourage pushed their way to the front, ahead of a group of boisterous dwarves. Behind them were two knights and their minotaur companions, as well as a silent elf. At the end of the line stood a fat, broad shouldered goblin who was watching the proceedings with open fascination.

Littleby suggested that they should send a runner to the library to find out if there were any tunnels under the river and Malkir volunteered to go. Serena and Zakar went to look for High Priest Geffen who had his hands full getting the city back on its feet. Caleb sat on the dock front polishing his hammer, with the mephits playing a card game that involved summoning monsters, casting enchantments and defeating the other players.

“What do you think Andrew?” Littleby asked his friend, after being approached by the elven woman to provide transport across the river.

“What do I think that you should charge her?" Andrew replied with the hint of a smile. "Or what do I think that you can charge her?”

“Well...” Littleby tried to think of the best reply but failed.

“I don't think that she would bat an eyelid for one hundred gold,” Andrew advised his friend.

“One hundred gold here and then another one hundred gold when we get there,” Littleby proposed to the elven noblewoman who was staring at the proceedings with a bored and haughty expression.

“Sort it out will you,” she commanded one of her lackeys and climbed on to the disk with the help of one of her maid servants.

“Perhaps we should make that four hundred,” muttered Littleby.

“I'm sorry....” the noblewoman said, her voice rising as she spoke.

The dwarven scholar laughed embarrassedly and quickly assured her. “I'm just kidding. Let's go.”

Next the dwarves came up to Littleby after he'd demonstrated the safety of his floating disk by depositing the elven woman and her companions on the other shore.

“I could not help but overhear that you have this underground movement..” The dwarven merchant said with a friendly smile.

“Yes, umm." Littleby looked somewhat uncomfortable. "That will have to wait until tomorrow and I probably will not be here.”

“Very well. I think that we can manage the floating contraption." The dwarf's smiled broadened and he gave Littleby a friendly clap on the back. "Hmm. Dwarf to dwarf, I'm sure that you will do us a good deal.”

“Of course, of course.” Littleby adjusted the packs on his back that had been knocked out of place. He considered making the ride a little less stable, but could not find a way to make the journey a turbulent one without losing his passengers.

“It will probably take 2 trips.” The dwarven merchant stepped back and indicated to his eleven travelling companions.

After some arguing Littleby negotiated six trips and charged the dwarves fifty gold coins per trip. The minotaur, knights and elf took five trips to cross the river, agreeing to pay Littleby three hundred gold coins for all of them. When the knights stepped off the disk they said a prayer of thanks to Mishakal and waited for the elf to join them before continuing on their pilgrimage to the realm of the goddess of Healing. Once the elf joined them they set off down the road and Littleby could barely overhear the elf state: "It's strange how they always ask for gold, we've not had to spend a single steel coin on this trip."

Andrew spent his time on the docks watching with admiration as Littleby managed to earn a profit out of the after effects of the modron march. He scribbled a few notes briefly and went back to his normal passive state of watching people go by and studying his environment. No one paid him much attention and he took in everything going on around him.

When Serena and Zakar finally reached High Priest Geffen in the city square, they found the man close to exhaustion with children running amok and people all around calling for him to help them. The other priests were trying to get the townsfolk in to a line so that Geffen could deal with their petitions one by one, but with hundreds of children running around the task looked certain to fail.

High Priest Geffen was grateful for Serena's aid during the march and was glad that she'd stayed awhile longer to help out. He asked her to get the children together and help to keep them calm and entertained. Geffen picked out twenty novices from amongst the priests and told them to follow Serena's orders.

“So I'm in charge of thirty children?” Serena asked, unclear of what Geffen's orders were.

“No," the high priest gently corrected her. "You will be looking after one hundred and fifty children. You'll have five people to help you with this task. The other fifteen carers will look after the four hundred older children.”

“Sweet Tomeri!” Serena exclaimed in surprise. She immediately assigned a couple of the novices to take care of the babies and keep them all in one place. She instructed them that all they would require was feeding and sleeping. One of the townsfolk followed the novices and offered her services as a musician to help the children to get to sleep.

Along with the three remaining novices, the heart seer of Tomeri and her hound archon companion rounded up the many toddlers running amok.

“Zakar,” Serena called over the shouting of the children.

“Yes, my lady.” The hound archon carefully stepped over and around the numerous children.

“Are you any good with children?” the seer asked sweetly.

“No, my lady” Zakar growled apprehensively. Serena laughed out loud for the first time since the modrons had left and felt a weight lifted off her shoulders. Having Zakar nearby always made her feel secure, but his dry wit also made her laugh from time to time.

“Alright sweetheart," she said as she steered him towards a group of screaming and crying children. "Come and learn.”

“It this your will?” Zakar asked looking at the children with a mixture of curiosity and fear.

“Yes!” the seer replied smugly. Having something positive to do after the destruction caused by the modrons made the heart seer of Tomeri feel better about herself.

“My lady," the hound archon growled quietly. "I have fought the forces of darkness for many long years. But it has been a great deal longer since I have been.... challenged in this way.”

“Well," Serena replied as she picked up a small child and placed in the hound archon's large pawed hands. "It will be good for you.”

“It is your will my lady,” Zakar stated. The child had stopped crying as soon as he was placed in the hound archon's hands. Zakar stared at the child, which smiled back, and wondered what to do next. One of the other carers came over to instruct the hound archon how to keep the children entertained. A short while later when the little ones had got over their fear of the large golden furred celestial, they could not keep their hands off him. Soon Zakar became the main source of amusement and entertainment for many of the orphans.

Meanwhile, the henshin mystic had raced up to the library and within a short time found the head librarian who was busy getting the shelves moved so that the modrons could get through the buildings more easily next time.

“You're one of those people that was..." The head librarian said as he moved one of the large shelves. "Doing that thing... that running thing around, helping.”

“Yes,” Malkir replied. He helped the librarian with the shelf and prevented it from falling over.

“Tearing down buildings,” commented the librarian.

“I prefer to look at it as trying to save lives,” Malkir picked up a book that had slid off the shelf and handed it back to the old man.

“There was a very nice dwarf who helped us." The librarian ran his fingers along the books and inserted the book without looking. "Saved the library, yes.”

“He's a close personal friend of mine. I'm here on his behalf, actually.” Malkir followed the old man to another shelf packed with old books.

“Right,” the old man stated. He rolled up his sleeves and began to slide the shelf towards the wall.

“We're trying to get ourselves across the river to the portal to Sigil.” Malkir explained as he pitched in to help the old man with the heavy shelf full of books and scrolls.

“Oh, you've not heard the news then?" The librarian paused for a moment to catch his breath. "The portal to Sigil, it was knocked down.”

“The portal was knocked down.” Malkir repeated in disbelief.

“Uh, yes.” The librarian shrugged by way of apology and made a motion with his hands of a wall falling down.

“OK.” The mystic took a moment to absorb the information and remembered the other reasons for coming to the library.

“There is a gate to the outlands further on.” The librarian explained.

“Yes, OK.” Malkir rushed over to where the old man had wondered to and caught the shelf before it fell on to another.

“But the portal not,” The librarian picked up some of the books that had fallen down and shelved them without looking at them. He performed the action by touch alone having perfected the technique from years of carrying out the same task.

“Well, I have questions that are still valid. Actually, let me ask a second question before I get back to that first one." The librarian sat down on a pile of books with his eyes closed and Malkir hoped that the old man was still listening. "Are there maps of nearby portals or do you have knowledge of these portals, or gates or what not?”

"I have some knowledge.” The old man stated after a long pause. “There is a gate to the Outlands...”

“On the other side of the river, which we know about." The mystic completed the sentence hurriedly. "We can probably find it fairly easy as we just need to leave the swathe of destruction left by the modrons.”

“There is a portal to the Beastlands up in the hills and there is a portal which takes you to a place where there are Mountain Spire cities.” The librarian stroked his beard, his eyes still closed as he sat deep in thought.

“Oh right, I'm from there.” Malkir replied, recognising the description of the cities of his home world.

“Aha," The old man smiled and stood up slowly. He began to amble to one of the other shelves and Malkir was quick to follow him. "Well you've come a long way.”

“In a very short time it seems,” added the mystic.

“Indeed.” The librarian stopped as he was about to move another set of shelves. “You didn't come in that ship did you?”

“Which ship?” asked Malkir curious to find out more.

“Chug, chug, chug ship." The old man made a motion with his hands as if rubbing his stomach, but his arm was at a right angle to his body. "Caused a lot of smelly fumes. The children were very anxious.”

“No," replied Malkir. "But if you could tell me more about it then I would be very interested.”

“It was here awhile ago." The old man rubbed his beard again, trying to recall the memory. "Dropped on someone who claimed to be interested in the march.”

“Oh, that's interesting.” The mystic was afraid that the old man would go back to moving shelves and tried to keep the conversation going.

“All I can tell you was that the ship was not entirely magical. I tried to speak to one of the crew, but they refused to divulge the information." The old man laughed, amused at a thought that just occurred to him. "They said that we were not ready for that kind of knowledge yet and that it was their policy not to interfere.” He finished the last sentence in such a way as to hint at the fact that he knew a great deal more about flying ships than any of those crew members.

“What was the person like?" Malkir asked. "The one who was interested in the march.”

“Oh, little chap." The librarian sniffed the air, as if trying to locate a lingering odour. "Green, had lots of things with him and was carrying some strange kind of crystal.” 

“Oh, the goblin is still here then” Malkir said to himself, remembering the goblin by river.

"Is he?” The librarian looked around in surprise. “Well, I expects that's it him.”

“Have you got a map of the portals? To hand or should I come back for it?” Malkir asked, remembering one of the reasons for visiting the library.

“Come back in an hour or so,” the old man replied as he ambled away.

It was not until he was back with the others that Malkir realised that the librarian had not opened his eyes for the whole time that he visited the library.


----------



## simmo (Mar 2, 2004)

*chapter 3 Didn't We Meet at the Feinman Bar Mitzvah?*

Whilst Littleby was still making money ferrying travellers across to the other side of the river Malkir came sprinting around the corner. He waited patiently by the dock front for the dwarven scholar to float back across the placid river.

"Where's goblin?" the mystic asked his companion.

"He's at the back," the dwarven scholar replied as he gently floated over to the last of the travellers who'd paid to cross the river in relative speed and safety.

The mystic moved to the end of the line where the fat, broad shouldered goblin was busy adjusting some tiny levers on the metal rings around three glowing crystals. He was so intent on his work that he did not notice the henshin mystic standing behind him until he blocked out the sunlight.

"Greetings," the mystic held out his hand. "I understand that you might be from my homeworld. Or at least have come from there."

"What world are you from?" The goblin cautiously took the humans hand and shook it briefly.

"From Lammed," replied Malkir.

"Ah, no." The goblin thought briefly. "I'm not from there."

"You came here in a flying ship..." Malkir said, leaving the end of his sentence hanging.

"Yes," stated the goblin whose attention was finally on the stranger instead of the three crystals.

"I'm trying to work out a route to where I'm going to be and I need to figure out where the nearby portal are and where they go to." Malkir tried to phrase his statement, but spoke too quickly to structure it properly. "The librarian was not very specific."

"Ah, the librarian." The goblin nodded his head and smiled. "Yes. Where was it that you were trying to go to?"

"I'm actually trying to get to Sigil," Malkir replied relieved to hear that this was the goblin who'd visited the library. "But I'm interested in portals in general."

"I'd like to be able to help you. We're going to the Outlands to follow the march." The goblin looked up in the sky and then back at the stranger. "There are bound to be some portals to Sigil there. But we're not really supposed to..." His eyes suddenly grew larger in recognition and smiled from ear to ear. "Wait a minute. Captain Malkir. Could it be?"

"Ah," Malkir replied somewhat apprehensively.

"You are Captain Malkir!" the goblin exclaimed having finally put his finger on what was bothering about this human. There was something about the human that he recognised and now that he'd realised that this was the famous Captain Malkir his demeanour became a lot friendlier.

"This is going to get very complicated." Malkir stopped for a moment to decide on how best to phrase his next sentences. "You are aware that there are many, many worlds."

"But of course," the goblin replied, nodding his head sagely.

"And you are aware that in an infinite Multiverse it is possible that the same physical person may be born in different worlds simultaneously, as it were." Malkir hoped that the goblin's blank look did not mean that he'd not understood.

"Yes.." The goblin wished for a moment that his bladeling companion was present as this was his field of expertise, but he'd heard this topic of conversation enough to keep up with it.

"If the Prime Material Plane is infinite then it is possible that two people could be born on separate worlds who looks exactly the same." The mystic studied the goblin intently and saw that the creature was following his explanation so far.

"We've done some research in to that," the goblin commented. Calvun, the bladeling cosmologist on the ship had built a proto-type engine but the captain had not given him permission to test it.

"Well, you look like an intelligent sort.." Malkir began. He stopped before he finished his sentence with: 'for a goblin'. He quickly followed his statement with another. "What I'm trying to say is.."

"I've very knowledgeable," the goblin stated in an insulted tone. "I'll have you know. Top of my field." He added proudly.

"Right, exactly." The mystic tried to cover his mistake. "That is why I'm explaining it in detail. Rather than glossing over it."

"Keep going, Captain Malkir." The goblin smiled and made a small adjustment to the crystals.

"That's the point that I am getting to," stated Malkir continuing his explanation. "There was Captain Malkir and then there was indeed a psionic warrior, a warrior of Tomeri and other Malkirs. Now there is me. I am aware that once there was a Captain Malkir and I am also aware of the fact that there is no longer a Captain Malkir."

"We'd thought you lost, Captain Malkir." The goblin had followed most of the mystic's explanation, but did not want to sound stupid by asking for clarification.

"Yes, there was a Convergence." Malkir said the last word with a capital letter. The event had radically changed his life, as well as the other possible Malkirs. The repercussions of the event were still being played out. "I believe that this would be a good word for it."

"That's your term for it. Hmmm, Convergence." The goblin mulled over the word and filed it away in his head. "We thought that your ship was lost. But this explains a great deal. I'll have to contact my ship of course. The Profiteer should be coming through here soon."

"The what?" Malkir asked.

"The Profiteer, that's our Ship." Staring up at the sky, the goblin pointed beyond the hills around Haven. "My Captain would be most interested in meeting you. Well, be interested in meeting Captain Malkir. But since you're not him, perhaps you can stand in for him."

"I could do a job of bluffing my way.." said Malkir not too comfortable with the idea.

"Oh no," the goblin corrected. "We can explain the situation to him. He'd be most interested to meet you."

"There is a certain fascination in meeting..." The mystic responded, recalling several other meetings that he'd had with people who knew the different Malkirs. "I've found it a couple of times recently that my various prior incarnations were rather well known in some areas." He tried not to think about the version of him that was a blackguard to a new and dark power.

"Captain." The goblin held the crystal up to his ear. "You will not believe this. I've just met Captain Malkir." He paused for a moment as if listening for a response. "What? No, still in Haven. Yes I know that they do not want us here." The three crystals pulsed with different coloured lights, casting strange shadows across the goblin's wide and flat face. "OK, we'll meet you outside the city. We should have enough fuel for the modulus engine to take us to the Outlands. Yes, the ship should be able to take it."

"Take what?" asked Malkir who'd tried to piece the seemingly one-sided conversation together.

"Uh, technical details, Captain." The goblin replied evasively.

"It's one of those things when someone says that 'it should be able to take it' in that tone of voice." Malkir had experienced travelling in flying ships before and knew how it felt to be a great height above the ground. Whilst it was an exhilarating experience, it could also be a very frightening one. "It's usually not a good thing."

"It's an experimental engine." The creature stated by way of apology. "It creates a reality disjunction that allows us to pull the ship between planes. The engine has been under a lot of strain and we're going to the Outlands for repairs and may head to Sigil to get more items. The engine attunes itself to the plane that it travelling to. Hence the items. It's all a bit complicated.... Since you're not Captain Malkir. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to be telling you this."

"I should really make my way out of the city." Malkir excused himself and raced to meet his companions.


----------



## simmo (Mar 2, 2004)

*chapter 4 To Boldly Go*

"Would you like to fly on a ship with people that claim to know me?" asked his companions who were still standing by the docks.

"I don't know," Andrew by the possibility of travelling in a flying ship. "It depends on what it is going to be doing."

"I DON'T WANT TO FLY," Caleb stated as he paused in his polishing of his hammer.

"Yes, I got that bit Caleb." Malkir had almost forgotten that the earth genasi was still sitting there. "Oh, I didn't get a chance to sort out the possibility of caverns and tunnels as the portal to Sigil on the other side has been knocked down."

"OK, let's not tell anyone until they are on the other side shall we?" Littleby said in a fierce whisper.

"The gate to the Outlands is still fine. Probably our best bet is to get to the Outlands. There is also this business with an incoming flying ship. You're probably going to be able to see it coming as it's quite big and belching smoke was mentioned at one point. Please let me know when you are finished with your admirable ferrying 'get rich quick' scheme, so that you can come and join us." Malkir set off again up the main avenue towards the hills. "I think that I need to be following the goblin now."

"It certainly sounds interesting." Andrew left the docks and hurried after the mystic. They walked quickly up the street and after a time reached the remains of the city gate.

"Andrew, I'm not entirely sure what is going to happen when this ship arrive and..." Malkir said as they walked past the ruined gate.

"That's OK." Andrew replied.

"And..." The two caught up with the strange goblin who was ambling along staring at destruction left by the modrons. "Sorry but I did not catch your name."

"Pic," the goblin held out his hand to Malkir's companion. "And you are?"

"Andrew Rimilia." He said as he shook the goblins hand.

"Delighted to meet you." The goblin smiled and then looked at the crystals which he pointed at Andrew and Malkir.

"Likewise," said Andrew who was studying the goblin intently.

The crystal glowed pulsed and glowed faintly. Some of the metal rings around them rotated and the goblin nodded his head, writing down a string of numbers.

"What's going on?" asked Andrew curious about the strange device.

"I'm just taking some measurements." The goblin replied cheerfully.

"What kind of measurements?" Andrew asked, suspicious that the goblin was doing more that he claimed.

"Well, you appear to be human, male and well some other interesting bits of knowledge." The goblin tried to smile reassuringly. "I am just making observations."

"Yes, of course you are." Andrew stated, not convinced in the slightest.

"We meet many interesting creatures out here that look human but are not in fact human." The goblin put the strange contraption in a pouch and took out a short stubby wand with red and blue dots painted on it.

"Your crew, what is the mix of races?" Malkir asked.

"Yes." The goblin replied, glad for the change in topic. "The captain is human, of course. The Cygnaran Navy would never allow any one other than a human to lead a ship. We've picked up some people along the way. There's a bladeling, Calvun, our resident cosmologist. I'm in charge of the engines and..."

"If you are in charge of the engines," Malkir interrupted. "Then why are you here and not on the ship."

"Because I have been sent here to study the modrons close up." Pic offered by way of explanation.

"Did you enjoy the experience?" Andrew asked. He saw that the goblin was hiding something, but could not put his finger on it.

"Yes it was rather interesting." He turned to address the mystic again. "We have some dwarves in our crew. The healer in chief is a dwarf called Skinner."

After waiting for an hour in the hills outside of Haven the ship finally came in to view. It started as a small speck in the sky and grew over time in to a larger speck until eventually some details could be made out. A thin line of black smoke trailed behind the flying ship, polluting the pristine blue sky. The ship laboriously travelled acrossgot closer they could see that it was a very large galleon shaped vessel with a rainbow coloured sail that shifted in colour as it caught the wind. Steel plates were attached to the hull in various places and long, thin pipes travelled the length of the ship. Some portions of the deck were covered over and strange short fat pipes protruded out of the ship at right angles along the deck. Small figures could be seen climbing over the vessel which bopped along through the air as if riding a rough sea.

"Most impressive," said Malkir who marvelled at its size, but preferred the sleeker designs from his homeworld.

"Yes, the profiteer is a wonderful exploration vessel." The goblin stated proudly.

"Why that name for the ship?" The mystic asked, curious about the strange choice of name.

"Because we are looking for new sources of wealth and trade for Cyngar." The goblin was a little confused why Captain Malkir was asking a question with such an obvious answers, but had to remind himself that this was a different Malkir.

"That's not a bad idea." Andrew said, thinking about the business potential of flying ships.

"The people of Khador are growing in strength as well as mechanika." Pic explained to the man who was not Captain Malkir. "The followers of Menoth seem to come up with new and inventive uses of oil based weapons almost on a daily basis. We were sent out to find out new technology and magic to keep us ahead of the others. Of course, no one really understands the necrotech that comes from the nightmare lands of Cryx, such is the way that it is."

"It's a peculiar thing." Malkir remarked pensively. "But I've found that since coming to Sigil, a single world may not be as important it originally felt."

"What gave you that idea?" Pic asked sounding somewhat insulted.

"Well, when you live in a city that houses creatures from a thousand worlds. That is home to organisation that span numerous worlds and have plans for the whole Multiverse.." The mystic's view of his home city and home world had changed drastically since travelling the planes. Having see Acheron, the Outlands, Elysium and Sigil he felt that he could more easily put his small home world in to perspective compared to the Outer planes.

"Yes, yes." Pic stated sounding exasperated. "I've heard it before. But, here's no place like the Iron Kingdoms."

"Your ship is getting closer," Malkir remarked now that he could make out more details of the ship.

"Yes, it will arrive shortly." Pic said having calculated that it would be another hour before the ship was close enough to board.

"What are those funny stubby pipes sticking out of the side?" The mystic had been trying to work out the function of various bits on the ship and noted the lack of ballistas or catapults.

"They're for defensive measures." Pic hoped that they would not ask him any more questions about the ship. "So tell me more of your world."

"Well, we have an illithid problem," Malkir replied as if that answered everything.

"What is an illithid?" The goblin asked, curious to find out more.

"How do you explain illithids." The mystic smirked and tried to think of how best to capture the essence of mind flayers. "Uh, humanoid creatures. Do you know psionics, powers of the mind?"

"No but I've heard of mind-walkers before," Pic said.

"Well, illithids are powerful in this way and they're favourite nourishment is brains. They are also in to mental control." Malkir shuddered at the though of just how many illithids inhabited his world and how many more might life on the second moon that had heralded their arrival.

"Captain." the goblin said speaking in to the three crystals. "We nee to stay away from the illithids." He paused briefly waiting for a response. "Yes, we should no approach the nautiloid on the Outlands again."

"Illithids on the whole are not good news." Malkir commented. "They tend to see other races as cattle."

"Aha, that would explain the farming reference." Pic smiled having solved a mystery that had been bothering him for awhile. Now that the man who was not Captain Malkir had given the strange creatures a name, a great many things were falling in to place. Of course, alien races and all that was Skinners field of expertise and Pic was keen to discuss it with the dwarven healer as soon as the ship arrived.

"They're terribly keen to turn up somewhere, as long as they are in charge." Malkir was interested to observe the reaction that his words were having on the flat faced goblin. He could tell that the creature had met illithids and wanted to see if he was allied to them or not. The signs that the goblin gave off indicated that Pic was not fond of illithids even in the slightest.

"What other kind of ships do they have?" Pic asked wondering if the illithids might be planning an attack on the Iron Kingdoms.

"Well nothing like that." Malkir said pointing at the ship. "Ours function entirely based on magic. Oh and really big dragons."

"Interesting." Pic theorised that if the illithids relied on magic and mental powers for their strength then perhaps mechanika and especially warjacks was the way to defeat them. "We have dragons as well, but fortunately they slumber."

"We thought that ours did," Malkir replied with a bemused smile. "They were not exactly common. But once the illithids invaded, they seemed to be... using them. Which is exactly as unpleasant as it sounds."

Pic shuddered visibly and wished that he could be back inside the safety of the Profiteer sooner. "They must be powerful indeed."

"They can be extremely powerful. Anyway that is the general situation. There are humans and their allies on one continent. There are illithids on the other continent and the illithids would like to be on both continents." Malkir finished his description of Lammed by giving a very general description of the stale-mate on his planet.

"So how is it that you are not Captain Malkir? Is he from your world too?" Pic was trying to think of a way to introduce the man who was not Captain Malkir to his Captain and wanted to find out a little more about him.

"I don't know." Malkir replied honestly. "At the Convergence I was aware of many of my selves. Captain Malkir was one of them."

"I see." Pic stated not having much of a clearer picture of what the Convergence was. "Where did this Convergence take place?"

"In Sigil," Malkir said as if that explained everything.

"In Sigil?" Pic asked, not quite believing the response.

"In a manner of speaking." The mystic said, remembering back to his encounters at the tower at the edge of time.


----------



## simmo (Mar 3, 2004)

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* to bring you the following scholarly excerpt by the noted sage Littleby Cakebeard

[Note: this chapter was written by Crater, who plays Littleby Cakebeard]

Chapter 1 - Great Dwarven Wizards

Not generally renown for their affinity with Magic of The Arcane Variety, it is a little known fact, dear reader, that many Wizards of Great Power and Prestige were, in fact, Dwarves. 

Due to the stigma surrounding Magic of The Arcane Variety within Dwarven communities, a would-be Dwarven Wizard often finds it appropriate to maintain a Certain Level of Discretion regarding his studies. 

A Dwarven Wizard, therefore, can sometimes be seen to lead Two Lives, one in which he is a Respectful, Loyal and Hard-Working Member of his Clan, and one in which he is a Legendary Arcane Spellcaster of Epic Power, usually in the guise of a Human, or Elf, or some such race more commonly associated with such curious personages. 

It would be unethical to name names, but where do you suppose such rare and potent spells as Mordenkainen's Marvellous Mineshaft came from? And who do you suppose invented the first Hewards Handy Pillow-Full-O-Gravel? 

And why do you suppose it is traditional for all the Greatest and Most Powerful Wizards to wear Beards? 

It is a truth as old as Moradin's Mumbling Uncle, and as such I ask you dear reader, keep it secret, keep it safe._


----------



## simmo (Mar 4, 2004)

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* for more of Serena's visions:

Eveything that has an ending

"My daughter". A field full of small yellow flowers, children run all around playing and having fun. Serena looks around for the source of the voice, but cannot find it. The children begin to sing a beautiful and simple melody, the song is called 'For the Love of Tomeri'. The words are simple, but the heart cannot help but be moved by them. The air is full of the smell of blooming flowers as well as the sounds of children singing and laughing. 

"My daughter". Suddenly the sky darkens and a vast shadow blocks out the light. Serena can still hear the children laughing and singing. There is no fear in their voices, only innocence and acceptance. Zakar growls and then begins to howl in a primal rage of anger and longing. 

"Be strong my daughter". The darkness is complete and the solitary voice of hope disappears. When Serena can see again, the flowers all lie dead. There are no children and their songs are now a distant memory. Zakar is kneeling on the ground, his large body shaping with grief.

Also has a beginning

"Hello Serena". It's Nyon. There are not enough curses in the Multiverse to heap on his hated head. God of Fate and Prophecy. Bah! The feeling of loneliness is overwhelming. The Garden feels very far removed and Zakar is too far gone in to his grief to take any notice of the world around him. 

"I'm sorry." Nyon. Why won't he shut up and go away. Serena tries to envisage what it might be like to kill him on the spot and realises that she can do so. Will it avenge Ejelka, Roxanne or Inlia? Will it bring back the field of flowers? Few have ever felt so alone in the Multiverse and the grief is enough to move all of the archons on Mount Celestia to tears. And all he can say is "I'm sorry." 

Well, that's not enough. There may be little fairness or justice in the Multiverse, but they will be seen here. The power has always been there, but it has lain dormant until now. The waters on the lake stir, begin to boil and a monstrosity rises from its depths. Serena gazes upon the creature realising what it is and she does not look away. 'I am for me', she thinks. 'This is what is and now is the time'. She turns back the god of Fate and prepares to strike. 

"I can make it all OK again," he says and the Multiverse spins away, sanity taking flight in search of the last refuge._


----------



## simmo (Mar 4, 2004)

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* to bring you the following scholarly excerpt by the noted sage Littleby Cakebeard

[Note: this chapter was written by Crater, who plays Littleby Cakebeard]

Chapter 2 - The Elements According to Grumbar 

The number of The Elements are 4. They can be arranged in a square, where Gold faces Time, and Earth faces Air, Fire and Water, which are one, collectively known as the Forging Elements. 


Time, as is written in the Third Great Tablet of Grumbar, is the elemental opposite of Gold; 

You dont find it, you must make it. 

It doesn't lie there waiting for you to stumble along and dig it up, you must seize it. 

Times may change, but Gold always stays the same. 

Time is best when spent, while Gold is best when saved. 


The Forging Elements, as is written in the Fourth Great Tablet of Grumbar, are known as such because they are used to forge metal, which is considered Earth. 

They are also useful in the creation of Pottery, if one is so inclined, but otherwise serve little purpose. 


The Tablets of Grumbar detail no Para or Quasi-Elemental Planes, as all things should be described in their simplest forms. This law of primacy is known as Boccob’s Razor, after the great Dwarven Wizard who proved scientifically that 4 was infact the Original Primal Number of Creation. 

Boccob’s findings still influence marital arrangements in many Dwarven societies._


----------



## crater (Mar 4, 2004)

> Unfortunately for him there may be some lasting consequences of trying to force his consciousness in to the mind of a modron. One side effect will be random moments of extreme lawfulness




Or extreme chaos, with the Modrons recent behaviour in mind? I'm easy either way.

Good work with the storyhour Simson!


----------



## simmo (Mar 4, 2004)

crater said:
			
		

> Or extreme chaos, with the Modrons recent behaviour in mind? I'm easy either way. Good work with the storyhour Simson!




Thanks! The characters have some ideas about why the modrons are marching, but have no concrete proof. See: *Part 10* 'Reflections of a Shattered Mirror', *chapter 2* 'Multiple Pants of Demogorgon' for their theories   

The story hour is fairly up to date and by the end of this weekend when I've posted parts 14,15 and 16 it will be completely up to date. It's possible that the characters will discover the whole truth about why the modrons are marching - but that will have to wait for another day.   

Littleby should be joining the group again on Monday night and I'll leave it up to his player to decide if trying to _magic jar_ the modrons has any lasting effects. Perhaps acting very chaotically is his body's way of dealing with the experience...


----------



## simmo (Mar 5, 2004)

*Part 14 Voyage of the Princess Profiteer*

*chapter 1 All Aboard*

The Profiteer hung in the sky above the hills surrounding the colourful port city of Haven. The steel plates welded on to the sides reflecting the sun as it slipped below the horizon. Black smoke drifted down lazily and a rhythmic pumping sound could be heard coming from the vessel. The large crystal sphere at the from of the ship caught the light and scattered it over the incandescent sails.

“If you stand a little closer," Pic told the others once everyone had joined them. "Then we can all go up together.”

“How?” asked Serena, curious to know how they were going to get up to the ship so high in the sky.

“A short dimensional jump, nothing serious.” Pic stated as if it was nothing out of the ordinary.

“Intriguing.” Malkir felt a familiar urge to be standing on the deck of a flying ship, but he could not remember ever having done so.

The broad-shouldered goblin held up his crystal contraption and adjusted some of the tiny wheels and levers. Coloured lights shone outwards illuminating his flat face. The others looked up to see a small shower of silver sparkling lights descending from just a few feet above them. A strange tingling was experienced as well as a brief moment of pain and the silver pinpricks of light simply passed through their bodies.

When companions could see again they found themselves standing on round metal plates on the deck of the ship. Crew members dressed in blue and purple uniforms rushed around them getting the ship ready for it's voyage. Men and women, goblins and dwarves were each busy with their own tasks and despite the initial impression of chaos patterns of order could be discerned.

A tall handsome man wearing a blue uniform with a brass backpack that had tubes and valves coming out of it strode over to the companions. He walked with a leisurely pace, but managed to get across the ship in only a few strides. His straw blonde hair was tied with a black ribbon and he carried a three-pointed hat under his arm. A long thin scabbard banged against his leg and on his other hip he had a short metal tube with a wooden handle.

“No I am not Captain Malkir, though I do look like him.” Malkir said quickly before the tall man had a chance to open his mouth. The mystic was glad that they had not arrived on the ship inside the brig and wanted to set the record straight from the start.

“Yes, Pic has informed me." The man bowed slightly and studied each of the new arrivals in turn. "I am Captain Koff Jameson of the Profiteer and on behalf of the crew I'd like to welcome you aboard. I know that you are not Captain Malkir but Pic has explained somewhat. Perhaps we can discuss this as we travel.”

“Yes." Malkir was unsure of how much the goblin had told his Captain about the Convergence and how he'd received the news. "You are planning to go to the Outlands directly now are you? That rather handily takes us closer to our goal and I'm sure that Caleb can find his own way there.”

“This is Clavun my cosmologist” The Captain pointed to a bladeling with pouches who bowed deeply. The creature was humanoid in shape and had short metal spikes that covered all of his visible body. The bladeling had a variety of implements and gadgets attached to his belt including what Littleby recognised as a miniature etheroscope. 

“This is Skinner, the healer on board this ship." The Captain indicated to an elderly dwarf. "You've met Pic, who is in charge of mechanika. The rest of the crew you'll meet as we travel. And your names would be?”

“I am Serena Allman,” the seer made a small curtsy.

“Littleby Cakebeard,” the dwarven scholar nodded to the Captain and his senior officers.

“Malkir,” the mystic decided against adding Captain to his name.

“Andrew Rimilia,” as soon as Andrew told the Captain his name, he could see that the Captain had already forgotten it.

“It's a pleasure to meet you all and welcome aboard." The Captain led his new guests to the Captain's quarters where he bid them to make themselves feel welcome. "We have enough fuel to make the jump to the Outlands. Once we are there we plan to set down, refuel. We can travel some distance, but the ship does need repairs.”

“This is fascinating." The dwarven scholar had been absorbed in studying a miniature replica of the ship inside a bottle. "You have a ship which can cross dimensions. Does it create a portal?”

“Pic is the expert on this, but it does not exactly create a portal. It..." He paused looking around for his mechanika expert. "Pic, what's the best way to explain it?”

“Well you see, it's like this." The goblin produced a sheet of parchment that had formulae in blue writing as well as arcane symbols. "The ship's engines create a bubble of reality around the ship, which harmonises to the plane that we wish to travel to.”

“Ah.” The dwarven scholar nodded his head and studied the diagrams intently. There were a few bits and pieces here and there that he recognised from an ancient book he'd been reading.

“By consuming items with magical charge that fuel the bubble." Pic decided not to go in to detail about how they'd acquired the items exemplifying neutrality. "The ship's bubble then becomes more like the plane that we are travelling to and less like the plane that we are currently in. Hence the ship slides between planes. However, this means that we have to be careful about the items aboard ship in general. You don't have items with strong resonance to particular planes?”

“Perhaps it would be better if I stepped out for the duration of the trip” Serena said, thinking about her Garden.

“But then you would not travel with us,” the goblin replied somewhat confused.

“Ah," the mystic commented. "But actually she would.”

“What is the likely effect of such an item being aboard ship?” Littleby asked curious to find out more details about the ship's inner workings.

“Well, we could compensate for it and adjust the engines." Pic rolled up his scroll and took out a small thin slab of granite with some tiny symbols carved in to it. His fingers danced over the runes and they glowed briefly as his long fingers passed over them. "But if the item has strong resonance then this would complicate matters.”

“How about something that..." Serena was unsure of how to phrase her question and then changed her mind about asking it. "Yes, I think that I'd best step out.”

“What item are you referring to?” The goblin asked, curious to find out more.

Serena showed him the silver locket in the shape of a beautiful womanly figure with wings, inside the locket was a green gem stone.

“Can I take it?” Pic asked reaching out towards it.

“No!” The seer said loudly as she snatched the locket away.

“Can I take readings of it?” The goblin asked, realising that he'd over stepped some unknown boundary. He held up his crystal to examine the Garden. The crystals pulsed with inner lights and green gem-stone flashed in reply. “Ah, interesting.” 

The mechanika expert walked over to the bladeling and discussed his findings. They muttered about it not being anchored and possibly a seed of some kind. When the bladeling nodded his head to indicate that all was well, the goblin came back. “That should be fine. It's not a problem. It is not attuned to any particular plane.”

“These items, do they have to be physically fed in to the engines?” Littleby was hoping to find out more about the inner working of the flying vessel.

“Yes.” Pic answered, unsure about how much he was permitted to say.

“Just checking,” Littleby replied and he turned to study the miniature ship inside the bottle again. He could detect a faint aura of alteration magic seeping off it, as well as abjuration.

“Ah, must make some minor adjustments." Pic said suddenly, realising that he'd forgotten something. "That should not be a problem. Excellent." He tapped the stone tablet again in many places and it glowed in response. "Only two to make adjustments for.”

“Am I being adjusted for?” The dwarven scholar asked curiously.

“Yes, somewhat.” Pic finished his calculations and put his magical and mechanical gadgets away.

“Can I ask..” Serena began, but was interrupted before she could finish her question.

“What specifically?” Littleby asked.

“Uh, energies” The goblin replied vaguely. “I could show you the formulae but... Captain are we allowed to tell them?”

“Normally I'd say yes, because of Captain Malkir." The Captain looked somewhat troubled. "But it's not Captain Malkir.”

“Please don't make any judgements on the basis of who I was.” Malkir stated, aware now of what had been bothering the Captain since they'd come aboard ship.

“That's OK." Captain Jameson smiled and a small jet of steam escaped from his strange brass backpack. "Unfortunately we cannot divulge these formulae as they are important for the defence of the realm.”

“Quite understandable. Quite Understandable.” The dwarven scholar said nodding his head. The Captain led the others out on to the deck as the ship began to move.

As they walked on to the deck, Malkir noticed a tall pale man standing in the crow's nest who had a large black sword strapped to his back.

“Who is that man?” The mystic asked.

“He claims that he is on a quest for his people and we've decided not to interfere." The Captain shrugged dismissing the strange traveller. "Best to leave him alone.”

Serena, Malkir and Andrew remained above deck, keeping out of the way of the sailors and enjoying the magnificent view of the land below them. Littleby tagged along after the goblin and engaged him in conversation. The two climber down a ladder in to the bowels of the ship where there were many more humans and goblins at work.

As the dwarven scholar walked through the narrow passages inside the ship he could hear snippets of conversation. He did not recognise some of the slang that the crew were using, such as 'steamo' and 'jackhead'. But other phrases such as 'band out of order' and 'almost got away with that one' were ones that he was a little more familiar with.

Littleby asked Pic about some of the instruments that they passed along the way and the dwarven scholar began to recognise the names as ones he'd read in a book. When the dwarven scholar mentioned the words 'necrotech' and 'negation' it was as if he'd said a code-word of some kind. Suddenly the goblin was a lot more forthcoming with information and even went in to detail about how he'd managed to immobilise a Helljack and take it apart.

“Where did you find one of those?” Littleby asked, enthralled by Pic's stories.

“Well, in my homeland.” The goblin stated as if it was the most obvious thing in the world.

“And that is called what exactly?” Littleby knew that the question would highlight his ignorance on this topic but wanted to find out where the goblin an this ship came from.

“Cygnar in the Iron Kingdoms, of course." The goblin pointed to an insignia on his blue uniform. "How do you know about this stuff?” Pic had never met anyone from outside the Iron Kingdoms who knew so much about mechanika, especially necrotech. The goblin had studied it a little and had been reprimanded several times by his Captain for tampering with it. However, the dwarven scholar who'd just come aboard was a well-spring of knowledge about Negation and Pic was fully intent on learning as much as he could.

As the two sat in the bowels of the ship discussing arcana, mechanika and Negation - elsewhere in the ship the engines were being stoked. One of the crew carefully pulled out some amber spheres that had butterflies of various colours trapped inside and fed them in to the furnace.

The companions standing on the deck of the ship could see that the air around the ship was changing. A transparent sphere formed around the flying vessel and began to steam up with appeared to be condensation. Unable to see the sky above them or land below them, everyone aboard ship could feel as if the vessel was sliding sideways. There was a sudden burst of light that penetrated the entire vessel and everyone aboard and the ship began it's jump.


----------



## simmo (Mar 6, 2004)

*chapter 2 Engine Trouble*

"Pic, what is going on?" The goblin could hear his Captain shouting through the metal communication tubes.

"We're having some trouble down here Captain." The goblin jumped up and raced through the narrow passages of the ship towards the main engine room. 

"Get us to the Outlands now." The Captain ordered. 

"But Captain, the engines are having real trouble." Pic slowed himself as he raced in to the engine room by running straight in to another goblin. He grabbed hold of a communication tube and shouted orders in to it as he scanned the dials and gauges on the engine. 

"Don't say it Pic." Littleby muttered under his breath. "Don't say it." 

The ship became a hive of activity with sailors racing around the vessel. Orders were shouted and quickly carried out. The engine room was full of goblins and humans working frantically on keeping the ship in one piece, as the magical vortex inside the engine threatened to spin out of control. 

"Is there anything that I can do?" The dwarven scholar asked as Pic frantically turned a lever. 

"Yes, is there a deity that you worship. What's it called?" The goblin spent a moment getting his breath back and caught a spanner thrown to him by another goblin. "Ah, Moradin. Pray to him for salvation." He patted the dwarf on the back and then began hammering on a pipe. 

The ship shuddered and the sounds of wood breaking and metal tearing could be heard. Malkir sat down on an empty portion of the deck to meditate and Serena grasped her locket preparing to enter the Garden if all went wrong. 

"What's going on down there?" The Captain shouted through the communication tube. "What just happened?" 

"Captain," Pic shouted back, trying to make a joke. "She cannot take much more Moradin's.." He did not get the chance to finish his sentence with 'blessings'. The ship gave a final lurch, as if it had crested the top of a waterfall and then the planar slide was completed. 

As the flashes of silver light faded the crew of the ship could see that the vessel was on the Outlands. Far below them was a large lake with many small settlements nearby. The Spire was some distance away and directly below them was a large village with many standing stones. Off to the side of the village was another some distance away with many colourful tents of merchants camped outside. In the other direction was the ruins of a city which the jungle had reclaimed.

Malkir could see over the side of the ship a familiar river of metal and flesh marching through the large village of plinths. The modrons poured through the gate on to the Outlands and continued their ceaseless march through the village and in the direction of the ruined city. The mystic felt the wind rushing past his face and realised that it was coming from below. The Profiteer was plummeting out of the sky. 

Malkir had a strange sense of deja vu and saw his dwarven companion clambering on to deck. "So then Littleby, any spare fly spells?" 

"Pic," The Captain shouted. "Do something!"

"Talk to Skinner," the tired voice came back through the communication tube. "He's the miracle worker." 

"Littleby," The mystic repeated his question, hoping that his friend had a way to save them from falling to their deaths. "Anything at all?" 

"Uh, what would you like to look like when you go?" The dwarven scholar did not laugh for long when he saw Malkir's serious expression. 

"Clavun, what's causing this?" The Captain intercepted the bladeling cosmologist as he strode across the deck of the falling ship. "How do we slow our descent?" 

"We are in a ring of the Outlands in which the enchantments needed to keep this vessel flying do not function." The cosmologist summed up their predicament in a single sentence. He spoke in a calm and emotionless voice, almost as if their current situation was a puzzle to be solved. 

"Well, do something about it!" The Captain commanded as he sought desperately to save his ship. 

"Dammit Captain." The bladeling replied, showing emotion for the first time. "I'm a cosmologist, not a jackhead." 

Ltments in his mind. He would be able to give someone wings, perhaps shield another with a bubble of force and he dismissed the idea of giving someone else the power of moving through the ground. By the time they hit the Outlands they wouldn't stand a chance of survival.

The crew were busy trying to get the sails under control. Here and there splashes of colours filled the white sails, like droplets of rain on the surface of a pond. But the ripples died quickly and the ship continued to plummet out of the sky.

"Captain,” Pic stuck his head through a hatch to address his commander directly. “We need something to feed the engine. The items we placed inside are too powerful and it's tearing her apart. We need something less powerful that we can increase in strength over time."

"Does raw spell energy work?" Littleby asked, having leapt on to an idea for saving the ship.

"We've never tried it.” The goblin tried to scratch his head, but realised that he was still holding a spanner. After he'd recovered from almost knocking himself out and thinking the idea briefly over he said: “It might just work."

"What is your best guess?" The dwarven scholar asked as he climbed down after the mechanika expert in to the bowels of the ship.

"There is a sixty to forty chance that it will not work." The goblin replied having picked some numbers out of the air at random. He had no idea if it would work or not, but he was getting very desperate.

"Let's go for it. That's pretty good odds." Littleby and Pic ran through the ship as fast as their short legs would carry them and arrived in the engine room. "Is there any particular school of magic that you would not recommend?"

"Probably not Negation. The engines would not take that too well." As soon as Pic said it, he realised that this was what the dwarven scholar had in mind.

"Oh," Littleby replied, his plan dashed to pieces.

"Is that what you had in mind?" Pic asked, knowing what the answer would be. He He pulled out a key from under his vest, unlocked an old chest and began pulling out pieces of metal and bone that had been fused together. It gave off a horrible smell of blood and metal.

"No, no.” Littleby said looking at the items with interest. “Of course not."

"I have some necrotech modifications that we can add in, but the Captain has been against me tampering with it so far.” The goblin shrugged his broad shoulders. “Still in a situation like this we need all the help we can get."

"You're the engineer. You call it." Littleby said, having chosen the enchantment that he would use.

"OK, let's do it.” Pic held out his hand. “We'll use Negation."

"Negation." Littleby shook his hand and then walked over to stand by the large engine.

"If the Captain want a miracle, then we'll give him one." Pic whispered a quick prayer to the machine goddess and started work.

The dwarven scholar placed his hands on the metal sides of the hot engine and could feel the raw magical energy moving inside, spinning around in an effort to keep the ship aloft. He slowly spoke the words of the enchantment in the language of Negation and drew the arcane force in to his body to feed in to the vortex.

Littleby felt as if he was standing on a black shale beach with huge waves crashing down on him. The waves of negative force battered his frame and he fought hard to control them. Slowly but surely he fed in some of the arcane force and he could feel his control begin to slip.

Pic watched in awe as the dwarven scholar channelled the raw energy of Negation in to the vortex inside the engine. Remembering that he was supposed to help he quickly set to work adding some of the parts scavenged from the Helljack to the furnace feeding the engine. The goblin chose parts and added them to the engine using his intuition rather than logic. He chose pieces that 'felt' right and his years of experience as an engineer allowed him to aid the dwarven scholar in a way that his mind did not comprehend.

Serena, Malkir and Andrew who were holding on for dear life on deck could feel the ship begin to tear apart as it fell closer and closer to the ground. A ghastly screech of metal and steam escaped from the bowels of the vessel that almost sounded as if the Profiteer herself was screaming in agony. As the ground rushed ever closer birds and animals could be made out and the tops of the trees were not far away.

Suddenly the sails blossomed with colours and billowed outwards. The whole ship lurched forward and great vents of steam escape from beneath the ship. The banging coming from the engine had changed and sounded more like it did in Elysium, but there was a sinister undertone to the sounds that it now produced.

Just as the ship was about to hit the tree tops, Captain Jameson managed to level out the ship and it flattened the tops of several tall elms as it pulled out of its dive. It continued to fly level with the ground, although it was travelling at incredible speed. The Captain slowed the ship and was relieved to still be able to see the Spire behind him.

A great cheer went up from the crew, with many of them hugging their colleagues with joy at having survived the fall. The ship was brought around and began its descent towards Ecstasy, gate-town to Elysium, that was currently witness to the end of the modron march passing down it's streets. Behind the march were a few wagons and caravns, as well as a crowd of people who followed the modrons out of town.

"We need to put down as soon as we can," Pic shouted through the tubes.

"Well done Pic," Littleby said. Every part of his body ached and he knew that he would never quite be the same again.

"Hmm. That's really changed things.” Pic said as he looked over the modified engine. Gone were the smooth brass-coloured pipes and clean shining exterior. Instead pieces of metal and bone now protruded from the metal sphere, making it look like a magical experiment gone horribly wrong. “We may have to ask you help to get the ship flying again. Best to tell the Captain to put down outside of Ecstasy."

"Captain Malkir, it's been an absolute pleasure to fly with you again." Captain Jameson shook the mystic's hand as they set down at the outskirts of town.

"Something like that yes.” The mystic replied, but he was not smiling. “Nearly plummeting out of the sky and crashing is not particularly what I would call pleasure. But I get your sentiment."

"Well we made it and that is the main thing." The Captain gave him a friendly pat on the back and turned to see his first officer walk over.

"Captain it will take approximately four days to make repairs," the bladeling stated.

"Littleby," Pic said "Is there some place that we can contact you in Sigil?"

"Yes at the City Barracks," the dwarven scholar informed him.

"Who should I ask for at the City Barracks?" Pic asked. He'd never been to Sigil and was unsure of where the City Barracks were or how easy they might be to find.

"Ask for me." Littleby replied simply.

"You are always available at the City Barracks?" Pic asked, somewhat confused.

"No, but I can be contacted there." The dwarven scholar made a mental note to let Arianna Redstrike know that there might be a goblin coming by asking for him.

"OK, farewell then.” The companions climbed down a rope lander on to the ground. There was not enough energy in engine for any short dimensional jumps and Pic was reluctant to test it with the recent changes to the engine. “We'll contact you via the City Barracks. There may need to be some changes made to the engines and hence the reason we'll need to contact you."

"Well, good luck." Littleby waved as they set off towards town.

"Thank you," Pic replied, waving at the man who'd saved the Princess Profiteer.


----------



## simmo (Mar 6, 2004)

*chapter 3 A Knight In Need*

The quiet village of Ecstasy had fared much better than Haven with regards to the modrons passing through. Not a single plinth or standing stone had been overturned and only a few trees had been flattened.

The residents of the large village walked calmly and quietly through the tree-lined avenues pondering on the mysteries of the Multiverse and exchanging pleasantries with their neighbours. Several of them smiled or nodded their heads in greeting as Serena and her friends entered the village. The companions found a nearby inn called Benn Crouch and they ordered some drinks.

"Greetings, I am Sir Vamish Crasad.” A well-built man wearing ornate plate-mail approached the table. His hair was grey at the edges and he had a long, flowing moustache. The knight walked with a confident step and spoke in a friendly and open manner. After he'd been introduced to the companions, the knight began to explain his quest.

“There is an order of malevolent knights that carries out raids across the Outlands.” Sir Vamish stroked his moustache with his hand as he told his story. “These so called knights has been raiding the Outlands for some time in the region of the Lower planar gate towns. However, the Anahkarim have begun to expand their area of interest and have approached several towns that lead to the Upper Planes.” The knight looked over the people seated at the table and hoped that they might be able to help in his quest. His men had ridden out of Excelsior to guard the modrons along the Outlands and having lost a number of good friends, he was forced to hire guards along the way. “We are hunting them at the moment to thwart their activities. We have agents in their ranks to warn us of the next attack."

"These knights,” The mystic began. “They ride at night and are dressed in black. They are accompanied by yeth hounds."

"You know of these knights?" Sir Vamish asked, both surprised and impressed.

"We've seen them," Andrew stated. The knights had ridden past when he was on watch on the journey back from Curst and he was not too keen to run in to them again.

"They carry an insignia like a purple flower," Serena added.

"That fits the description of the Anakharim." Sir Vamish was overjoyed to hear that they'd encountered the knights before. The last group that he'd hired had run off as soon as they'd heard the yeth hounds. Perhaps Bahamut had finally sent him some worthy guards to help him in his quest. He smiled inwardly, knowing that Lady Toujin might be jealous when he told her that he'd found suitable stand-in knights.

"We have seen them the last time that we were in the Outlands," Serena said.

"Where exactly was this?" Sir Vamish asked wanting to find out more. He knew little of the Anakharim and had recently sent out some spies to infiltrate their ranks, including his sister.

"Curst.” Serena spoke the name with distaste, it was almost as if it left a bitter taste in her mouth. “It was near to the gate town called Curst."

"Ah, yes. There have been sightings of them there.” Now that the knight was convinced that these were the people he was looking for, he decided to share with them all of his information. “However, they have also been seen closer to Ecstasy. We expect an attack any day and are currently hiring good people to help to defend the marchers. To make sure that nothing untoward happens. My sister should be reporting to me any time now when the next attack will take place."

"They ride during the day or mostly at night?" Littleby had been studying the knight, trying to figure out what deity he might follow. But he could not figure out what the symbol of a platinum dragon on the knight's shield might represent.

"Mostly at night,” Sir Vamish replied. “But they are known to roam during the day." He remembered the first time that they'd come across a patrol during the day. Unprepared for the fight, his men had reacted slowly and many lives had been lost.

"Anyway, I hope that enjoy your stay in town. If you care to join us then we'd be more than grateful.” Sful and friendly. He liked these people as soon as he'd seen them and prayed to Bahamut that they'd be willing to come along. Still, he knew that it was their choice to make. “You've come in that strange contraption, I see." He said as he pointed to the Profiteer floating in the blue sky some distance from town.

"Yes" Serena replied, less than enthusiastic.

"Will you be returning in it?" He asked, hoping that they would not.

"Unlikely," Serena said.

"Yes,” Malkir agreed. “Definitely unlikely."

"We are looking for a gate back to Sigil." Serena looked at the knight, hoping that he might have some information. He seemed a friendly man and from what he'd told them, his quest sounded noble.

"Yes,” Andrew agreed. “We are definitely looking for a gate back to Sigil."

"I don't know of any too close by.” Sir Vamish realised in his heart that this encounter had been too good to be true and decided to aid them in any case. “However, there might be some further on."

"We are quite keen to get home," the seer stated. She was looking forward to going back to the temple of Tomeri in Sigil as well as staying at 34b Stonecutter's Row.

Sir Vamish stroked his moustache again and tried to remember where he'd heard of portals to the City of Doors. "Well, you could try travelling to Automata."

"I'm not travelling through there again,"the seer replied quietly. She was not too keen on returning to the gate-town to Mechanus after their last encounter. There was also the possibility that they might run in to Jezrene Quickeye, which was not an appealing option.

"And I'm pretty sure that Faunel has a portal which merchants use to move goods without drawing attention to themselves. There are some locals there and a few talking animals but not much else.” The knight took a swig of ale and wiped the foam off his moustache. “Yes, the knights of the post. Is that what they are called? Or is it knights of the cross trade, I can never remember? Sigil slang and all that." He laughed deeply, causing the buckles on his plate mail to jingle.

"Can we not go through the Garden of Trepidation?" Littleby asked, trying to remember how they got back last time.

"No,” Malkir replied. “That leads to Automata."

"Considering the manner in which we left there last time...” Serena reminded the others. “At high speed."

"Oh yes." Malkir recalled the jail break as well and decided against returning to the town in the near future.

"Perhaps if you went to Curst.” Sir Vamish had run out of ideas and only one other option came to mind. “You said that you went there last time. Perhaps there is a portal nearby to the city."

"There is one there.." Serena began.

"Although I would not recommend travelling to that part of the Land." The knight recalled seeing a halfling in town who had lots of maps and was in charge of a caravan. He decided to look for the halfling later in the day and send him to this inn to talk to these friendly travellers.

"How long would it take to get there?" Serena asked.

"Umm, perhaps a couple of weeks." Sir Vamish knew that travelling in the Outlands never took the same amount of time for any journey.

"Exactly." Serena stated pensively.

"Then again travelling to Faunel will probably take a week and the same amount of time to Automata. It really varies with each journey." The knight told them.

"Sweet Tomeri." Serena sighed as she rested her head in her hands.

"Yes,” Malkir said somewhat despondent. “I've become aware of that."

"Let me say Sweet Tomeri again." Serena sighed again and tried to come up with a plan for getting back to the Cage quickly.


----------



## simmo (Mar 6, 2004)

*chapter 4 Beware of Halflings Bearing Gifts*

Later on that day as the companions sat enjoying their drinks and food in the Benn Crouch tavern, a large hat drifted towards the table with a thin trail of pipe smoke coming from underneath. The hat was bright and colourful with a large peacock feather tucked in the side. Underneath it was a halfling who was grinning from ear to ear.

"Hello!" The halfling exclaimed as he tipped his large hat back so that the others could see him.

"Hello Deus!" Serena exclaimed in delighted surprise. The petite seer got up and gave the halfling a great big hug. Malkir looked somewhat bemused and not too surprised to see his former travelling companion in town.

"Malkir,” The halfling commented as he shook the mystic's hand. “You look different."

"Yes, I am." The mystic replied, as if that explained everything.

"You would not believe what it is like out here.” Deus began as he climbed on to the bench next to Andrew. “So many things to see, so much to do. I've learned quite a few things and have found out more about my father. There are business opportunities out here that you would not believe. In fact we have a caravan leaving fairly soon."

"Let me make some introductions.” Malkir decided to interrupt his former travelling companion before the halfling got in to the full swing of his story telling. “This is Littleby Cakebeard."

"We've met." The dwarven scholar shook his hand and smiled. When he finished shaking his hand he surreptitiously check to see if he still had all his rings on his fingers. Deus, knowing what necromancers were like,  surreptitiously  checked that he still had all his fingers.

"And this is..." Malkir began.

"Andrew Rimilia." He said as he shook the halfling's hand.

"It is a pleasure to meet you." Deus studied the non-descript human man and memorised his features for future reference.

"Deus I always knew you as a halfling of good ideas,” Littleby began. “A little abstract of course, but of good ideas." He paused to take a sip of his drink. "Nearest portal to Sigil?" The dwarven scholar asked suddenly.

"You've just missed one. It will not reappear for another week or so." Deus tried to think of any other portals in Ecstasy, but he could not think of any to the City of Doors.

"How do you mean?" Malkir asked. He was certain that portals remained in place.

"It will appear again in ten days time," Deus informed the others.

"Where exactly?" Littleby asked.

"Here in Ecstasy." The halfling had used the portal recently during a brief visit to the Cage where he'd wined and dined with an attractive human woman.

"I thought that portals were permanent." As Malkir said it, he realised that a part of him knew this to be untrue. Thrown off by the sudden revelation, he missed the beginning of Deus's lecture.

"Oh no.” Deus sat up to explain, glad to have a interested audience. “Some portals are only open for a specific duration of time. Some shift at one end and cycle between locations in a regular manner. Some appear for a short duration and then never reappear again. Quite a few portals are only one way."

"There was this very nice woman that I met in Sigil who knew a great deal about portals.” The halfling looked down as if lost in thought, but his large hat conveniently hid his blushing face. “Always carried a book with her and was very touchy about people complimenting her looks. She prefers people to appreciate her for what she knows. I got a chance to appreciate her keen mind, oh yes. I certainly did some appreciating." He laughed and remembered the magical evening they'd spent together. It had ended earlier than he'd hoped, but he was called away on urgent business.

"Tell us her name?" Malkir asked, recognising her description.

"Lissandra," the halfling spoke the name with wonder and longing.

"I've met her!" Serena said suddenly. That was the name of the nice woman that she'd met at Firoz LaRachelle's party in the Lady's ward.

“She's a lovely woman," Deus said simply.

"Isn't she just," Serena replied. Lissandra about the only ge

"Yes," Deus agreed, thinking her lovely for quite different reasons.

"Yes," Serena echoed Deus's last sentence. "We met once at a party. Deus can we..."

"Oh, when you next see her.” The halfling lent over the table and whispered conspiratorially. “Can you please tell her that I will write."

"Will you though?" Serena asked, trying not to smile.

"Oh yes," the halfling replied sincerely.

"Right." The seer said, not believing a word of it.

The halfling pulled out a scroll with a red ribbon and slid it across the table to the heart seer of Tomeri. "This will explain a great deal. It has portal information in it." Malkir notices that it was sealed with a glyph. Serena put the letter in her backpack.

"So what did you find out about your father?" Serena asked, wanting find out more about what her former travelling companion had been up to.

"He belonged to an organisation known as the Expansionists." Deus spoke with pride at having uncovered this elusive bit of information.

The others at the table let out groans and Littleby jumped out of his seat. He spat out what he'd been carefully chewing and almost lost a tooth after he bit down on a piece of grit cake.

"Deus, do you remember our old employer?” Serena asked sweetly. “Vincent Danster?"

"Yes. I'm still working for him of course" The halfling replied, thinking about the money that Danster's wife would pay for the information leading to the return of her husband.

"He was an Expansionist too as I'm sure that you are aware." Serena studied Deus as she spoke, but the halfling was not giving much away.

"Yes,” He replied with a small smile. “So I have discovered."

"Do you know where he is?" the seer asked innocently.

"Ah, no.” The halfling replied with a smile of his own as if he had just been asked to reveal his hand of cards. “But Vartus Timlin and I are certainly looking for him even as we speak."

"Really," Serena exclaimed.

Littleby fell off his seat laughing. The halfling's revelation was simply too much and he felt as if some cosmic joke was being played on him.

"My word,” Malkir said as he watched the dwarf spit out more grit cake. “He's doing it again."

"Well I don't know Vartus Timlin in person as I've only met him once. Very fine man." Deus rubbed his chin and studied the others to read their reactions. It was trivial to see what they were thinking, apart from the one who'd been introduced as Andrew Rimilia.

"Deus,” Littleby said after picking himself off the floor. “Let's go and have a drink."

"But you are paying for yours," Malkir said knowing full well how much the halfling enjoyed fine beers. "I know what you are like. I know about your kind. You are a halfling with expensive tastes."

"Of course,” Deus laughed. “Are there any other kinds?"

"I've had a handsome pay-out in the ferry business recently and I'd love to hear about Vartus Timlin.” Littleby climbed off the bench and invited the halfling for a drink in a different tavern. “What say you to going to that inn and having the largest mug of whatever you fancy?"

"Sounds like a good idea," the halfling replied. It being the best proposition he'd so far that day.


----------



## simmo (Mar 6, 2004)

*chapter 5 Word Games with Deus*

Deus eased himself in to a comfortable chair in the tavern called the Cricketers. He had no idea why the tavern was called by that name, but it did have a good view of a large green field outside. People were sitting on the grass outside chatting with friends and enjoying their drinks.

The inn next door was called the Kings Arms and was mostly empty of patrons. On the other side of the Cricketers was a tavern that had been built inside the frame of a ancient sailing vessel and was simply referred to as the Old Ship.

"You see,” Deus explained as he sipped his expensive elvish beer. “That is how our business model works."

"Yes there is a business potential in following the modron march," Littleby agreed.

"Yes, I've been thinking about that very same thing just now.” Deus paused to watch one of the barmaids walk past. The lithe elven woman bent over to place two tankards on a nearby table and Zeus's eyes almost popped out of their sockets. 

“You see the Outlands is about Balance,” He continued, focusing back on the topic at hand. “Maintaining that Balance. So if weapons are shipped from one place to another, then moving medicines from one place to another gets you across the Land faster than you might expect."

"Interesting." Littleby nodded his head, waiting patiently for the subject to come around to the topic of the Expansionists.

"So far it has worked a little, but following the modrons could be very profitable." Deus watched the barmaid walk in to the kitchen and raised his eyebrows at his dwarven friend.

"How about organising a group of Chaosmen to travel in the other direction?" asked the dwarven scholar, who thought that the elven woman had nothing on Ejelka and did not rate elven women that highly.

"That works right up until five minutes in to the journey when they change their minds," Deus laughed.

"Ah, there is that yes." Littleby joined his friend in laughing.

"Yes, our caravan will follow the modrons. I've decided." The halfling raised his mug and toasted Littleby.

"You've met Timlin recently?" Littleby tried to introduce his question in as subtle a manner as possible.

"Yes,” Deus replied. “Briefly."

"Where was that?" Littleby asked, wondering how far he could push this line of questioning.

"I don't exactly know.” Deus shrugged. “They blindfolded me and walked me a great distance."

"Who?" Littleby asked intrigued.

"Well,” Deus answered somewhat reluctantly. “My colleague the merchant."

"What plane were you on?" Littleby asked.

"This one although I'm not sure." Deus shrugged and his attention was drawn away by a human barmaid staring at him from across the room. He winked at her and she smiled back at him.

"Who is your business partner anyway?" The dwarven scholar asked, realising that it was a good time to ask now that the halfling was distracted.

"An old man that I cam across outside Automata.” Deus stated as if it was the least interesting bit of information in the world. “He was transporting cloth and fabrics." 

Malkir's fists clenched and his hands turned white. His body went absolutely still as a chill went down his spine. "I remember him," Malkir said.

"Agar." Deus told the others the name of the merchant that he'd met.

"Agar, yes." Malkir repeated the name and then realised that there was no blood flowing in to his hands. He slowly and painfully unclenched his hands.

"That's the name that he gives to most people," Deus said with a knowing smile.

"Next time that you see him tell him 'thank you'," Malkir did not bother to hide the contempt from his voice.

"It's funny because I did not think that I would run in to you again." Deus looked somewhat bemused and tried to remember what he'd been told. "He said to tell you 'I hope that the service is OK'."

"Anyway, moving on.” Littleby interrupted, trying to get back to talking about the Expansionists. “You are no longer working with Garr Goodfortune?"

"No, business turned sour.” Deus blocked the image of the spidery-eel shaped raiders from hisunately the human barmaid was wiping some tables nearby and he distracted himself by staring at her for awhile. “We still keep in contact but it turned out that he was working with Tso raiders."

"So far business has really improved, we always seem to be in the right place at the right time.” Deus looked at Malkir and grinned. “Much like yourself."

"Sorry to get back to this but did you find your father?" Littleby interrupt again, hoping to avoid a confrontation.

"I found out some more information about him, yes. I believe that he is being held somewhere in the Negative Energy Plane." Deus knew full well that Littleby was an expert in Negation.

"Is that likely to be the place where several of the Expansionists are?" Malkir asked.

"Possibly although I have no idea why they'd be there." The halfling decided against telling the others how his quest for the Word of Resurrection was going. "There is a small piece of information that I'm not supposed to know but he was captured by some 'thing'. If you are ever in a place where some things don't seem quite real they are probably not real.” As the elven barmaid walked past he caught her attention with a lovely smile. “Anyway, I'll have another drink."

"Of course you will," Littleby paid the woman and thought about what he'd just been told and what he'd not been told.

"Deus,” Serena said. “The last time that I looked for Vincent Danster he was with a halfling man who looked a lot like you."

"Aha," Deus acknowledged as he sipped his beer.

"Very much like you indeed," the seer repeated to enforce her point.

"Then Danster could be in the same place." The halfling smirked knowing that they were all playing an intricate game, but he realised that the seer was too innocent to follow everything that was going on. Whilst on the subject of innocence (or lack thereof), his thoughts drifted back to the two barmaids.

"That's what I'm thinking although I have not looked for him for a long time. I could look for him tonight." Serena spoke sincerely, willing to risk using her remote viewing skills again despite the possible dangers involved.

"I would appreciate that," Deus said feeling genuinely grateful.

"One more question before we order dessert. What did Timlin say to you?" Littleby asked.

"He says that 'we will regrow'.” The halfling answered, remembering the large cavern filled with thousands of people. “Once we'd dealt with the problems on our world we would regrow."

"Solve the problems on our world.” Malkir was caught off guard by Deus' comment. “He had plans to solve them?"

"Well, yes of course.” Deus nodded. “When he was there a long, long time ago the word of Lammed was quite different but he has grand plans."

"Have you been home at all?" Serena asked, knowing that her friend would not rest until his father was found.

"No.” Deus sighed and considered slowing down a little in his search. “I've been sending money home of course. Anyway, what do you know about the Expansionists?"

"Bits and pieces.” Serena replied, who simply did not know much about them. “We know that they don't like the Harmonium much."

"How do you fit in to all of this?" The halfling asked Andrew out of the blue.

"In to all of what?" Andrew replied, not really surprised by the question.

"Well, I've met Littleby,” Deus explained. “I know both Malkir and Serena from home. Where do you come in to all of this?"

"Well, I was sitting in a tavern one day and she came in and offered me a thousand gold." Andrew replied as if that explained everything.

"A thousand gold, wow.” The halfling sounded impressed. “Serena you've come in to some money have you. If you are ever looking to invest it I'd be more than happy to help." Deus smiled at Andrew briefly, impressed with his skills in diverting attention and questions.

"To be honest, I'm fine at the moment Deus." Serena smiled at her friend but did not trust him with her money. Life yes, money no.

"Well fortunes come and fortune go.” Deus smiled in return. “One day you're rich and the next you're poor."

"I'll consider it OK," she promised him.

"Well I'm sure that we'll meet up again.” The halfling got up from the table and could see the barmaid standing by the bottom of the stairs beckoning him over. “Travelling with Agar has led me to come across a lot of people that I know."

"Yes,” Malkir replied sardonically. “It seems to be a speciality of his."

"He's a bit scatter brained some of the time," Deus joked.

"The voices have gone then?" Littleby laughed after asking the question.

"Oh, there are no voices.” Deus spoke as if he was entirely sincere. “But he does talk to himself sometimes."

"We all talk to ourselves sometimes," Littleby replied, patting the halfling on the arm.

"But we tend not to say: 'yes my child' or 'I will guide you my child'." Deus laughed heartily and waved farewell to the others. He was about to head for the stairs and the waiting human barmaid, when he heard Littleby behind him.

"What about 'let's slit their throats whilst they are asleep'?" Littleby asked, trying to make a joke of it.

"No. He is fond of saying 'for everything there is a time and a place'.” The halfling grinned at Malkir, who sat rigidly and gave him a hard, angry stare in return. “I'll have some more of that dessert now please." The halfling skipped between the tables, his large hat floating between the table tops and then he raced up the stairs after the barmaid.


----------



## simmo (Mar 6, 2004)

*chapter 6 Too Many Choices*

"Gents I've changed my mind. I want to go home." Serena stated shortly after Deus had gone upstairs.

"Hmm,” Malkir groaned inwardly knowing that such a venture would end badly. “Planning some kind of confrontation with mother?" He asked.

"She's not my mother,” the seer replied acidly. The other discussed briefly their options for where to go next and could not come to a unanimous decision.

"Well if you have plans then I am happy to travel home myself," Serena told her friends. Her psicrystal sent her a brief metal image of Miranda Allman surrounded by hordes of soldiers, but Serena simply sent back that she would mentally blast them all to oblivion.

Littleby too feared that Serena's trip home would not be successful and had come up with an idea quickly. "I realise that you have a desire to get back to Lammed but turning up there with us is one thing,” he said in a concerned voice. “Turning up their with Danster is another."

"That is a very good point,” Serena replied not being dissuaded easily. “But the thing about Miranda is this, she has a plan. That plan involves a time-scale and if we arrive too late then a lot of people are going to die. That is my great fear. As far as I can tell she is planning an illithid invasion of my continent. If not also planning to bring to life an evil dead god."

"Here's an idea,” Littleby suggested. “Deus knows people who know where Timlin is. There is no point in me trying to talk to him due to my faction affiliations, but one of you could talk to him."

"I could.” Serena volunteered. “I work for his cousin... well long lost descendent anyway." She laughed briefly.

"So that is what I reckon, go with Deus.” Littleby was glad to see that Serena was beginning to change her mind about going to face her evil step-mother single-handedly. “Follow the modrons and hopefully get to meet Timlin or get to find someone who knows more about the Expansionists."

"Alright,” Serena agreed. “Danster left Tal'Nattan to get help. That is the first thing that we know. He was captured by the Harmonium almost immediately." 

"Almost immediately?" Malkir asked.

"That is unknown.” The petite seer shrugged. “But we do know that he was not held in their custody for long before being taken to the Negative Energy Plane. If he's there still or not, I'll have to look for him tonight."

"Here is the funny thing,” Littleby thought aloud. “Orroloth, the arcanoloth, wanted us to get the sword that belonged to Vartus Timlin."

"Yes, I think that we can probably infer from that the fact that he does not like Vartus Timlin much or the Expansionists." Serena felt a chill going down her spine even thinking about the Orroloth. She knew that there was something wrong about him, aside from the obvious fact that he was an arcanoloth, but she could not put her finger on it.

"Well, not necessarily.” Littleby had realised from past experience that Serena had great intuition, but was prone to making invalid leaps of logic as well. “If it was him that hired someone else to get the sword out, then he has let him go."

"That's true enough.” Serena sighed and played with her silver locket for awhile. “But how do you get someone out of a maze? It's a maze."

"There are people who sell maps of the mazes." Andrew replied. He'd heard of someone called Djhek'Nlarr from Ashenbach and it was claimed that this person sold maps.

"Maps of The Lady of Pain's mazes? Right.” Serena dismissed the idea as preposterous. “I don't believe that for a second."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 6, 2004)

And now we come to the least pleasant revelation of the whole campaign so far, in the next post or so...argh.

Oh well, at least some of our more fanciful speculation turned out to be wrong.


----------



## simmo (Mar 8, 2004)

Tallarn - there are many more unpleasant revelations to come, but also some pleasant ones. That bit of speculation at the end of last session cuaght me quite off guard    . Hopefully I'll be able to post Part 15 tomorrow. In the mean time, here is another WITA (we interrupt this adventure).

Faced with many choices about what to do next, Serena closed her eyes and tried to sort out the tangled strands events in her life. Visions of the past, present and future struggled try to force their way in to her seat of consciousness, each seeking to be played out in her mind's eye. Overcome by exhaustion the seer lowers her defences momentarily and a vision asserts itself so quickly that her consciousness is almost swept away by it.

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* to bring you a vision by Serena

[Note: this chapter was written by Randomling, who plays Serena Allman]

Fading Stars, Departing Friends

The stars melt, and Serena is falling again, the sinking feeling deepening as she drops through the darkness. There is no light to speak of, but slowly the darkness seems to fade, the intensity, the brightness of the stars, all bleeding out to a chilly, toneless grey. The sinking feeling goes, but she can barely feel the ground under her feet. There are whispers in the air, and she keeps thinking she catches the sound of her name. 

There is a whisper of movement to one side of her which she sees out of the corner of her eye. She turns. Littleby is there, crawling, barely moving, his face grey, huddled under a blanket, the gem from his forehead gone. He chokes, trying to speak, and meets her eyes. She reaches out to him, light extending toward him from her hands, but as the beams of her love find him darkness falls like a knife and she gasps with the impact. When she can see again, Malkir is standing in front of her, hands outstretched.
_


----------



## simmo (Mar 9, 2004)

*Part 15 Fate Takes a Hand*

*chapter 1 Broken Promises*

After Deus had retired upstairs, the others stayed in the tavern and ordered another round of drinks. It took awhile before the drinks were finally brought over by a sullen looking inn-keeper and many of the other patrons retired to the houses.

"As far as I can tell it, the important organisations include number one the Expansionists," Serena tried to make sense of what was going on by summarizing recent events. "Number two is whoever my mother is working with. Now as far as I can tell she is planning an illithid invasion of Tal'Nattan. Danster, who is a member of the Expansionists, was trying to prevent that." The seer played with her wine glass but did not drink any of it. "That puts those two organisations diametrically opposed. Orroloth is working with my mother. Or at least my mother has used him for something. Yes, he could be deep, deep involved in intrigue. But is he going to be helping both sides? Probably yes."

"We don't know if he was the one who hired the group that actually got Timlin out," Littleby pointed out.

"We do know is that he wrote that contract on my father." Serena signed and wondered how many other unfortunates were trapped inside the Orroloth's contracts.

"Right," Littleby commented. "Because your step-mother asked him to."

"Yes," the seer tried the wine that the innkeeper had brought and was pleasantly surprised by how good it was. "Because my step-mother paid him to I would imagine."

"Well, the Harmonium said that he was an ally of hers. But it might just mean that he wrote a contract that aided her." Littleby was aware that Serena sometimes made connections were none existed. "But that does not mean that they share the same goals."

"No," Serena said. "Absolutely she paid him to do a job and he did it. The matter could be that simple."

"What do you plan to do if you go back home?" Malkir asked.

"Kill her," the heart seer of Tomeri replied without pause.

"How?" the mystic asked. Curious to find out if Serena had any kind of plan.

"That is a good question." The seer sighed and thought about what it would be like to see her step-mother dead.

The innkeeper was in the process of cleaning up some of the tables and closing the bar when an old man walked in to the tavern. The elderly man wore what once had been a fine set of clothes. The clothes were now frayed at the edges and stained in several places. He smiled as her stepped across the threshold in to the inn and walked slowly across the floor to sit at an empty table near the companions.

"Malkir," the old man said after he'd sat down.

"Yes," the mystic replied somewhat surprised to be addressed by the old man.

"Malkir, how good is your memory these days?" The old man spoke in a familiar and friendly tone as if the tow had known each other for a very long time.

"Pretty good," the mystic replied, unsure of where these questions were heading.

"Do you remember that things I asked you?" The old man smiled, but this time the mystic could see that the smile did not quite reach the old man's eyes. Those were cold and hard as the roots of the mountains.

Malkir recognised the old man as being the traveller that they'd met in Elysium when they first arrived on the planes. He was the one whom they helped with his wagon and that was when they had run across Littleby. After Serena had spent some time in the realm of Tomeri and been made a Chosen of Tomeri, the old man had accompanied them to the Outlands city of Automata.

"Do you remember that thing about me asking you to build something for me?" The old man made the question sound as if he was asking about a small favour that they'd agreed upon previously. Suddenly the mystic realised who and what the old man was and why he was asking these questions.

"Now that's interesting," Malkir said to the avatar of Nyon, small god of Fate and Prophecy. The mystic had never considered that the innocent looking merchant whom they'd helped might also be another form which the avatar of Nyon might take. He did not have long to think about this as the old man seemed intent upon making his point.

"I don't know why I bother, I honestly don't know." The old man sighed and it sounded as if he was letting out his final breath. For the first time since Malkir had met him, the old man actually looked very tired. Actually, a better word would be weary, the mystic thought. "You were visited by Crowson, weren't you?" The old man asked knowing what the answer would be.

"Uhu." Malkir did not bother to answer the question properly as he knew that it was a rhetorical one
.
"Now Crowson is a meddler." The old man put a strong emphasis on the last word. "Meddler." He said again to repeat his point. "That is a bad thing. I am not a meddler, I try to make good things happen."

"At least he's not a knight of the post," Littleby muttered under his beard, not aware of who the old man was.

"I wouldn't be so sure," Serena said, knowing what kind of a deity Nyon was.

"So you did not do it and instead you Converged and Diverged," the old man made the comment more to himself that anyone else.

"And Diverged?" The mystic asked, feeling genuinely surprised.

"You did not think that you could hold on for long, did you?" The old man smiled, but this time it was not a pleasant or warm smile. He sighed and the sinister smile disappeared to be replaced by a weary and compassionate expression.

"It's why I sent him to you. Galen, an old man. Lives in Limbo. He gave you a riddle." The old man said each sentence slowly, waiting for the moment that Malkir would know who he was referring to. When he mentioned the riddle, Malkir's eyes lit up in recognition.

"The Githzerai," Malkir said, having just learned that his teacher-to-be was called Galen.

"Yes." The old man nodded his head, looking like an ancient teacher who is faced with a somewhat slow student.

"Yes," the mystic replied. "I met him." He recalled how the Githzerai and his followers had burst in to the house in Sigil, but understood that it was all part of a test.

"You see that is me trying to help you," the old merchant tried to get the inn-keepers attention about getting a drink, but the inn-keeper ignored him and retired upstairs.

"Right," Malkir said completely unconvinced.

"Do you remember what the riddle is about?" The old man asked, referring to the riddle that Galen gave to Malkir. "_If I will not be for me, then who will be for me?_" He quoted the first sentence of the riddle. "_If I will be for me, then what am I?_"

"_And if not now then when_," Malkir finished off the last sentence of the riddle.

"This is directly related to the Divergence. You have become you through the Convergence and now parts of you Diverge." The old man pulled out a small flask from his coat and took a swig from it. "If you'd built the Temple then you would have been fine. But no, you had to go with Crowson to the Tower and it all got messed up."

"Had you considered that lack of information made me go down this road?" The mystic asked, annoyed at being lectured to by Nyon, god of Fate and Destiny.

"Yes, but I didn't know how much your tiny brain could take." The old merchant answered the mystic's question as if he was talking down to a small child that he wished to make feel even smaller.

"Oh, personal insults." The mystic smiled, having managed to rile Nyon.

"Not insults." The old man put on his best wicked smile. "Just venting a little, you understand. Venting."

"I can understand venting," the mystic replied.

"Good," the old merchant stated, glad that they'd finally agreed upon something.

"You know that's very interesting." Serena joined in, having sat in silence watching the exchange between Malkir and the old man.

"Serena Allman," The old man stopped staring at the mystic and gave the seer a warm and welcoming smile. "What a pleasure it is to see you again."

"And you," the seer replied, it being furthest from the truth. "You say that you are not a meddler."

"Thank you for the help that you gave me with the wagon when it was stuck in the fields." The old merchant spoke in a less authoritative tone and more like a mind mannered elderly gentleman who was thanking a friend for a favour. "I would have been stuck there for some time if you had not helped me out."

The seer stared at him, displeasure clearly visible in her expression. "I don't buy your disguise."

"Oh this disguise, I'll have to get a new one." The old man laughed, as if his ruse had been seen through and his practical joke had been revealed. "I'll sell it to you. thirty gold? Perhaps not."

Littleby had been watching the entire time and was trying to figure out how Nyon had possessed the merchant called Agar. The old man's voice, expressions and mannerisms changed so quickly when he addressed wither Serena or Malkir, that he had trouble following who was who.

"It is Agar," Malkir said, seeing Littleby staring at the old man in confusion. "Just Nyon as well."

"That I am," the old man stood up and bowed with the grace of an experienced performer.

"Which is very interesting considering what you said just now," Serena commented.

"Anyway, thank you for you help with the wagon." The old man smiled warmly at Serena and his expression hardened to a angry glare as he turned back to Malkir. "So no temple then? I'll have to come up with something else. Something will work out. It's all for the best."

"Fate will have its way," the mystic stated as if that explained everything.

"Of course," the old merchant laughed heartily. "When your holding all the string, Fate will always have its way."

"Since meeting Crowson I've changed my mind about who is holding all the strings." The mystic's reply stopped the old man's laughter dead in its tracks.

The elderly merchant sat down again and did not look very pleased. As he did so he whispered to Malkir in a fierce voice. "Crowson has completely the wrong end of the stick."


----------



## simmo (Mar 9, 2004)

*chapter 2 Dealt a Bad Hand*

The old man sat back down on his chair and for the first time noticed that there was another person sitting next to Littleby and Serena. "I'm sorry that you feel a little left out of the conversation," he said somewhat apologetically.

"That's OK," Andrew replied who was not bothered in the slightest about the old man and had up until that point been quite relieved that the elderly merchant had not spoken to him.

"These kind people once helped me with my wagon." The elderly merchant chuckled, making little pretence of the fact that everything he said and did was an act. In a way it reminded Littleby somewhat of A'kin. The arcanoloth could be very convincing, but there was something about the way that he spoke and acted that made it seem as if the shopkeeper was playing a little game that both he and the client were aware off.

"They don't seem very happy with the whole situation," Andrew studied the old man, noting how he went from being a wrathful old man towards Malkir and then a kindly, scatterbrained merchant to everyone else.

"No, so I hear." The old man sounded genuinely upset by this. "Well, at least some of them are doing what they are supposed to do."

"What they are supposed to do..." Andrew echoed the elderly merchant's comments. "By who's reckoning?" he asked, knowing the answer already.

"The hands of Fate." The elderly merchant made a motion of a circle with his hands, followed by outlining a hour glass with his fingers.

"Funny," Andrew chuckled dryly. "It sounds from here that you feel as if you are controlling the show."

"I like to take a little credit for things from time to time." The old man's mannerisms changed in the blink of an eye and he became less friendly or scatter-brained.

"That's what I thought. Can I ask you a small favour?" Andrew lent forward in his seat.

"Of course." The old man replied. He'd foreseen the question as well as the answers. Never the less he played out the encounter as it was supposed to be done. All for the Great Game.

"Just stay the hell away from me," Andrew said, giving the old man an intense glare.

"Of course, I plan not to interfere with you." The old man shrugged his shoulders noncommittally.

"I appreciate that." Andrew sat back in his and went back to ignoring the old man.

"As long as you stay out of my way, I'll stay out of yours." A deck of cards appeared in the old man's hands and he began to shuffle them. He drew a card, looked at it without any hint of surprise and then shuffled them some more.

"Time will tell." Andrew was unimpressed by the old man or his card tricks and hoped that he would leave all of them alone as soon as possible.

"You will do me the same favour," Serena stated.

The old man sighed and did not bother changing his speech or mannerisms to match that of an elderly and scatter-brained merchant. "Well Serena, as much as I'd like to we will eventually meet again." He paused and threw all of the cards up in the air. The deck flew straight up and came down again without them scattering everywhere. A single cards floated down after the others and Agar held up a queen of hearts. "You will come looking for me and the answer will be 'yes'. Regardless of what may happen between now and then. You will hate me more than anything else in your life, but I will help you. That is all very cryptic, but life is full of cryptic things. Like the riddle of identity. Like the riddle of the four forms of love."

"Nyon, you are full of screed." Serena got up and stormed up the stairs. "I'm going to bed."

Littleby settled the bill and went up to his room. Malkir and Andrew followed shortly afterwards, leaving the old man sitting at the table playing cards with himself. He was winning of course, but he already knew that this would happen. Very few things surprised the avatar of Nyon, god of Fate and Prophecy.

Upstairs in her room Serena climbed on to her bed and made herself comfortable. She placed a pillow behind her, closed her eyes and tried to picture an image of Vincent Danster, her former employer. Lesser thoughts and concerns drifted to the back of her mind and she saw in her minds eye Lord Danster huddled on the floor of a cold, dark and empty cell. The impression that she got from the room was that it was built out of Nothingness and leeched the life out of all those who came inside.

The heart seer of Tomeri looked around the room and saw a huddled form of a halfling that looked at lot like Deus, her former travelling companion, that she had run in to recently. The elderly halfling was also lying on the floor and he looked up at the ceiling with vacant eyes.

Serena tried to send Lord Danster a message in to his thoughts, but it felt as though she was talking in a empty room where her words bounced back unanswered. She drew closer to Lord Danster and through the grace of her status as a heart seer tried to find out what resided in Lord Danster's heart. When her awareness entered him, she found herself standing in a replica of the room with a small spark of light in the corner. It bobbed and weaved in a weak manner, barely holding together.

The heart seer of Tomeri realised that the light represented Lord Danster's awareness and personality, or at least what was left of it. For a brief moment she saw herself as Lord Danster perceived her and she was surprised by what she saw. Lord Danster saw Serena's face as if it was made out of porcelain, without a body underneath. But at the same time he did not believe her to be real. Serena watched with horror as Lord Danster's mind withdrew from hers, not believing that she or anything else was real.

When Serena's consciousness returned to her body, she felt intensely cold and immediately drew the covers of her bed around her. Even though she tried to fall asleep, Lord Danster's last thought haunted her waking moments and blessed sleep would not come.


----------



## simmo (Mar 10, 2004)

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* to share with you Serena's dreams...

[Note: this chapter was written by Randomling, who plays Serena Allman]

The Centre Cannot Hold, The Mystic Diverges

"Malkir?" 

She says it with her mind first, then her voice. In the dark place her body is pulsating slightly with light. The grace of Tomeri is upon her, filling her with strength. Malkir's stocky body is slightly bent, his fingers hooked, claw-like, as they reach for her. His mouth moves soundlessly. Then he speaks. 

"Serena," he says, and his voice is many voices. "Serena, help me." She takes a step towards him, and Tomeri's light vanishes from her body as a dark mist gathers around the two of them. 

Malkir's form seems to pulsate a little, and she thinks for just a minute that he's going into a fit. Then she sees a face just like his appear superimposed on him, faint like a ghost image. The ghost image, armed and armoured, steps out of Malkir. Another appears, and another, and in moments the robed Malkir she has come to know is just one of hundreds of Malkirs, and she can't pick out which is real. All are ghost-images, barely there. She looks up. Then she hears the many voices cry out. 

A ripple goes across the ghost-Malkirs, as if a stone had been dropped in a river, and one by one, the images start to shatter and fade. Serena rushes forward, but there is nothing to be done. 

"Maaaaaalkiiiiiiiiir!" she cries, but it is as if she is watching herself from the outside. _

A moment later, she is awake. 

I am for me, she thinks again as she gets to her feet. Of all the things in her mind, it's Nyon's face that lingers most ominously. His words, the lack of expression in his hollow voice. Releasing her grasp on the Garden, Serena feels strangely afraid. 

She looks out of her window at the dark sky above the town of Ecstasy. In a few of the houses the lights from lamps can still be seen, silhouetting the revellers who party late in to the night. 

Her last thought, before she turns away from thoughts of her dream to the daily concerns of washing and dressing, prayer and meditation, is of her friends. Caleb's voice, Malkir's hands, Littleby's face.


----------



## simmo (Mar 10, 2004)

*chapter 3 Late Night Grit Cake Snacks*

After her disturbing visions and seeing the same thing again when she tried to contact Lord Danster, Serena finally gave up on getting any sleep what so ever and decided to discuss some of her thoughts with her friends. She tip-toed out of her room and knocked on the dwarven scholars door.

"Littleby," Serena called out softly.

"Speak friend and enter," a muffled voice came from beyond the door.

"Friend!" Serena said, annoyed at her friend's question.

"How did you get on?" The dwarven scholar did not look like he had slept much and was in the process of clearing his tomes and scrolls off the bed.

"Well, our list of things to do just got longer." Serena signed and sat down on the edge of the bed. She wore only a night dress and a robe, but found that Littleby's room was a little colder and damper. "He's trapped on the Negative Energy Plane with Deus's father and saying that he is a shadow of a man does not come close to describing him. His personality has been almost entirely destroyed. I don't know how long he can last." She looked at Littleby hoping that he would have an easy answer, but the dwarven scholar shook his head at the news.

"I think that it is going to take a little bit of research." Littleby knew a great deal about Negation, but little about the 'geography' of the plane. He'd heard that the Dustmen had a stronghold on the plane somewhere and was curious to find out how it managed to stay in one piece.

"OK. I just..." Serena shivered and drew the robe closer to her body. "Do you know the feeling when you have about forty different things and they are all moving at the same time. If you let one slip then the whole world falls apart."

The dwarven scholar nodded his head in understanding and patted the seer on the arm, hoping to comfort her. "Sounds like mining," he said and though back to the days that he worked as a Junior Mineshaft Safety Inspector.

"Do you know what I mean?" Serena appreciated Littleby's support, but did not understand his mining reference. "Have we told you about Nyon?" The seer recalled seeing that Littleby had been somewhat confused with the encounter with Agar (who was also Nyon) downstairs.

"Bits and bobs, yes." Littleby replied.

"I don't think that Malkir would mind me telling you." Serena had met Nyon on their homeworld first of all, but was not aware of who he really was. They'd parted ways on the Outlands only to run in to Agar the merchant in Elysium shortly afterwards. It was not until tonight that Serena and Malkir discovered that Nyon and Agar were the same. 

Serena left the room briefly to invite Malkir in to the conversation, but there was no reply from his room. On the way back she stopped at Andrew's door and knocked on it gently to see if he was awake or not.

"What?" came the annoyed response from beyond the door.

"Do you want to hear about this Nyon fellow?" Serena asked. She waited for a few moments for a response and was about to set off back to Littleby's when she heard movement inside the room.

"Yes, sure." Andrew popped his head briefly from behind the door. His hair and clothes looked out of place and he walked sleepily after Serena to the dwarven scholar's room.

"Grit Cake?" the dwarven scholar looked up as the two walked in to his room. He held up some food that had been wrapped in thick paper and had the consistency of mortar.

"How do you eat it?" Andrew asked, both fascinated by what it was and revolted by the idea of trying to ingest it.

"You chew it." The dwarven scholar moved his jaw in a slow chewing motion and pointed to his mouth with his fore finger.

"How?" Andrew asked, still not convinced that the strange mixture inside the packaging was edible.

"Carefully," Littleby replied. He'd almost lost a tooth downstairs whilst eating some grit cake when Agar had made certain revelations. In some families it was a tradition not to talk during meal times for this very reason as some long lasting injuries had resulted from dwarves being surprised by some news whilst eating grit cake.

"I don't think that I have the dental work for it." Andrew found an empty chair and slouched down in to it.

"As I was saying, it is safe to say that he helped us." Serena began. "Although he was cryptic the whole time and it took awhile before he told us who he really was.  I am very sure that did not tell us the whole story and I'm very sure that he has an agenda that involves myself and Malkir. Possibly Deus and maybe even Orcus."

"This is the annoying old man that you are talking about." Andrew was still waking up and wanted to verify that whom Serena was talking about was the old man from downstairs.

"Yes, although he looked different before." Serena had for a while fallen for Nyon, small god of Fate and Nyon. He was dashing and mysterious as well as quite handsome. Now that she'd travelled somewhat and become a Chosen of Tomeri she'd changed and Nyon was no longer attractive in any way.

"Well, it sounds like you are involved," Andrew remarked.

"Absolutely." Serena replied not looking very happy about the whole situation. "As well as Malkir, the old Malkir..."

"It sounds like there are a lot of them," Andrew interjected.

"There are," she said with a wistful smile. "The Malkir that we knew before hand promised to build Nyon a Temple and name Nyon as his god. But this is a new Malkir."

"Who does not give a hoot about building Nyon a Temple." Andrew laughed, remembering how annoyed the old man had looked.

"Absolutely." Serena joined him laughing.


----------



## simmo (Mar 10, 2004)

*chapter 4 The Great Malkir March*

Malkir walked in to the room and sat down on a small stool. He exchanged brief greetings with the others and they went back to their original discussion. Serena filled Malkir in on what they'd discussed before by summarizing it briefly.

"What about Nyon?" Andrew asked, curious to find out more about the small god of Fate and Destiny.

"Nyon is very weak," the seer said with a hint of sadness. "He is dying."

"Weak as in not strong or not powerful?" Andrew asked, confused by Serena's response.

"I don't know." She shrugged her shoulders and hugged a pillow to her chest. "He does not have many worshippers and is losing power."

"OK, so not powerful as opposed to weak." Andrew said clarifying Serena's comment.

"It sounds like another deity that we are dealing with right now," Littleby said having sat and listened in silence.

Serena gasped and sat up on the bed. "Now that is not something that has crossed my mind before."

"Well it is a god eat god world." Andrew quipped and they all laughed.

"That is a horrendously plausible idea." Malkir stated, banishing the laughter from the room.

"Isn't it just," Serena replied.

"If indeed I am Diverging again." Malkir unconsciously rubbed his lower back. "There are probably many versions of me roaming the Multiverse with the same set of runes on their backs. Raising the awareness of Orcus."

"You know the rest of all have no problem at all staying in the same person," Andrew laughed and the other joined in as well. The night was almost over and the darkness outside the tavern was beginning to lift..

"I don't seem to have a great deal of control about it at this present time," Malkir replied with a simple shrug of the shoulders.

"He appeared to be displeased that you were diverging." Littleby was not convinced that Nyon could also be the dead god Orcus as some of the pieces in the puzzle did not fit logically. "That was the impression that I got."

"I think that he is displeased at no temple being built, but also that he Converged in the first place." Serena could not make up her mind about whether who Nyon was and was not. It was all very confusing, especially after a long day's travel. "He wanted to have many Malkirs running around with the runes on their backs, dedicated to him."

"If that is correct," the dwarven scholar decided to keep an open mind on who and what Nyon might be, but the evidence so far indicated that he was not a dead god returned.

"I hate to say it but I think that Littleby is right," Serena had made up her mind that Nyon might very well be the dead god brought back to life somehow and now masquerading as another deity.

"So you think that somewhat inadvertently I am raising the number of..." Malkir tried to think of what the effects of multiples of him running around might mean. He'd never come across one of his Divergent selves, but had witnessed the results of their activities.

"No of course not." Littleby took the scholarly approach that would have made a Guvner proud and examined the evidence from all angles. "Because like it or not we all have potentially an infinite number of divergent selves. Sorry to burst your bubble Malkir."

"However, I am one of the select few that we know about who has Diverged." Malkir pointed out.

"Malkir, would it be feasible that when we go back to Sigil that you go back to the tavern?" Serena had heard only a little about the Convergence and her intuition told her that the answer might lie in the place where it took place.

"Hmm, I'll go back to Crowson and have a chat." Malkir laughed at the thought of turning up on Crowson's doorstep and telling him that he'd Diverged. As he laughed, his voice became amplified as if there were many voices all laughing at the same time. The others who were in the room saw Malkir had changed and in the place of a single person sitting down, there were hundreds of people all occupying the same space - each super-imposed upon the other.

Serena gasped in surprise and moved away from him on the bed. "Sweet Tomeri, Malkir look at yourself." 

"I feel myself." Malkir had stopped laughing and did not feel any different to before.

"Yes," Andrew confirmed. "There was something strange going on."

"Well," the mystic looked troubled by what the others had told him and a vague memory was lurking at the back of his mind. "If there are two of you saying it then perhaps there is something wrong." 

"I though that I saw Captain Malkir." Littleby stared intensely at the mystic as if he was seeing many people in the same place. "Do it again."

"I'd rather not," the mystic replied, genuinely concerned about what happened.

"Are you feeling OK?" Serena asked, worried that Malkir might have changed in some way by the brief moment of Divergence.

"Yes," the mystic replied, not feeling in any way different or ill. "Well do you want to describe what you saw?"

"There were lot of transparent.." Serena tried to describe it but words failed her.

"Have you ever stood between two mirrors and there are copies of you as far as the eye can see?" Andrew asked.

"Yes," Malkir replied, not sure what Andrew was getting at.

"Well, it was like that but they were all different." Andrew sat back in his seat, satisfied that he'd described it well.

"Ah. That would be a Convergence." Malkir nodded, having finally remembered where he'd heard many of his voice all at the same time. When he was on the Outlands travelling to Curst and he had recorded a description of the portal on the crystal mimir. As he listened to the recording of his voice, for a moment he'd heard his voice multiplied many times.

"Your voice sounded like there were many." Serena commented.

"It has happened before." Malkir stated. The image that Andrew's words had conjured in his mind helped to sort out the various parts of himself. In the tower he'd seen the most likely versions of himself, but the mystic realised that there might be more. By lining them up on either side of himself mentally he could imagine a long line stretching out in both directions forever.

"So much research," the dwarven scholar said with a sigh. "So what you are saying is that Agar is and always was Nyon?"

"Yes." Malkir replied, certain that the elderly merchant was the same as Nyon. "The way he walked in his smug way and revealed something to us."

"We could ask him tomorrow," Littleby suggested.

"I would not count on that," Serena commented as she climbed off the bed.

"Well, Deus is following the modrons. We'll see him tomorrow." Littleby thought about going to ask the halfling merchant right now, but realised that he might be indisposed.

"I would not count on that either." Serena shook her head and got ready to return to her room.

"Malkir, be well." The heart seer of Tomeri gave the mystic a big hug and a small kiss on the cheek.

"Yes, if I come down in the morning looking different...." The mystic was unsure of what advise to give his friends. "Then pause."

"What about if six or seven hundred of you come down," Andrew joked.

"I'm not paying for all of them to have breakfast," Littleby muttered and the others laughed.

"The great Malkir March, but not so organised." Malkir joined in with a laugh of his own. Serena gave him another quick hug and drew on her strength as a heart seer to give her friend some additional strength. Malkir returned to his room and so did the others, finally getting to sleep as the village of Ecstasy was just waking up.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 11, 2004)

Bloomin' dying gods and their everful schemes...bloomin' Divergence...argh...

We get to meet my alternate character soon.  By which I don't mean an alternative Malkir, but an entirely new character. You'll like him. He's very friendly.


----------



## simmo (Mar 11, 2004)

Argh! Dictaphone broke last night and had to get a replacement this morning, this means no updates for a few days.

Coming soon: a new character joins the party. The heroes ride forth and Serena's Garden changes yet again


----------



## cmnash (Mar 11, 2004)

This is a damn fine storyhour - keep up the good work!


----------



## simmo (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks! It's nice to hear that people are enjoying the Story Hour  It's the great role-playing from the players which really makes this campaign worth recording and sharing with others  

If you are reading this Story Hour and would like to have a mention in it - then here's how you can be included...

I've created a thread over at Randomlingshouse.com/forum (my players please stay out of this thread) here  where you can submit an NPC. The first posting in the thread contains a short list of questions as well as an example. I can't guarantee that the NPC will be used in the campaign, but I'll certainly try to fit you in at some point.

I'm planning on running some Planescape adventures at GenCon Indy 2004 and if you'd like to be involved in the planning, writing etc  then sign up to the planescape mailing list  to find out more. I've started a discussion in week02, February 2004 (if you're looking in the mailing list archive).


----------



## simmo (Mar 12, 2004)

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* to bring you a message from Tomeri, goddess of Love and Wisdom

Rays of Hope

_The modrons have passed through Ecstasy. Deus has set off in his caravan and the knights riding with Sir Vamish Crasad are charging forth to catch up with the march. 

Just as Serena had cast off the sheets from her bed and was about to rise, visions flashed through her mind like shafts of sunlight piercing the clouds. 

_A tall warrior stands on the deck of a ship, leading a fleet to liberate the last two Mountain Spire Cities. This ship has no pipes, engines or smoke. It simply relies on magic to carry it through the clouds. 

At the top of the highest tower stands a woman wearing in a long red dress. Black energy crackles along her fingers as she prepares to cast a fell enchantment at the oncoming ships. Demons stand ready in tight ranks to fend off the attacks, when suddenly one of the clouds shifts and the sky is filled with many flashing colours. 

Gold, brass and silver. The dragons have come to join with their ancient allies the Growers to destroy the usurper and her tainted allies. Trapped between the knights of Harmonry and the unified armies of the other cities, Tal'chuan cannot hold._ 

Serena recovered from her vision slowly as she was still waking up. Without warning another vision assails her.

_The last of the knights of harmony steps through the portal. The retreat is complete and the city of Tal'Nattan stands empty. The Enemy was on the verge of victory when they fell in to confusion. Their soldiers ran amok and the defenders were finally able to withdraw. 

The sky is once again filled with many metallic colours as well as sleek ships. They fly past clouds and suddenly the dark sky is full of stars. As they draw closer to the second moon, the flotilla seems a lot smaller. The rag tag fleet braves the waves of defenders that the Enemy throws at it, knowing that the moon has a crucial weakness._ 

Sensing that another vision was about to reveal itself, Serena had the presence of mind to lie down. The bed sheets were tangled from a night of restless sleep and her silver locket felt hot against her chest. She drew in a long breath as the final vision revealed itself. It felt as though she was watching the petals of a flower bloom and open within the space of a few heartbeats.

_The air is silent. There is not a sound to be heard. It is as if every living organism on the world of Lammed is holding its breath. Having survived war, tragedy and hope a great choice is about to be made. 

What has been building up for a long time will finally be revealed. And that choice rests on the shoulders of a angry and confused woman who has grown a great deal in strength. A small god of Fate and Destiny lies at her feet, his face scarred with grief. The small woman sighs and finally knows exactly what she needs to do._


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm so jealous that _your_ PCs went on this adventure. When my players ask who solved the problem, I think I'll give 'em your Pcs' names.  

This is great! I really like it.



> "I'M SURE THAT SOMEONE ELSE WILL WORK IT OUT," Caleb sat back in his chair and for some reason had a vision of an angry one eyed feline throttling the life out of him. He tried to fight back, but then realised that it was just a day dream.




Ha. Frikkin. Ha.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 13, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Ha. Frickin. Ha.



C'mon, how could we not go on the adventure after your long standing grudge against your players for this very thing? And, by the way, before this Story Hour started Simmo gave us the description of the Modrons starting the March, and also described another group of adventurers standing around watching it...including a man with flames coming out of his head, two Paladins, an elderly Cleric, and so forth...


----------



## simmo (Mar 15, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm so jealous that _your_ PCs went on this adventure. When my players ask who solved the problem, I think I'll give 'em your Pcs' names.   This is great! I really like it.




Thanks! I'm gald that you've enjoyed the stoy so far. As Tallarn pointed out I described the DoD also standing nearby to watch the modrons leaving Automata.




			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Ha. Frikkin. Ha.




Sorry, but I could not resist    The gaming sessions that I run are full of references to other gaming material and the puns have got so bad that my players regurlaly say: "you take 6 points of pun damage"


----------



## simmo (Mar 15, 2004)

*Part 16 Revelling in Ecstasy*

*chapter 1 Knowing the Path*

Caleb heard his mephits chattering about the flying ship above Haven that his friends were using to reach the Outlands, but he did not look up to spot the ship. Looking up in to the sky was not something that Caleb did, it was against his religion.

Instead he went down to the dock-front and tried to find a ship across the river. Although water was not his favourite element, the earth genasi rationalized that water rested upon the earth and so was alright to cross. Fortunately for him there was an old man in a small boat who offered him a lift. Caleb made the decision to ask his mephits row them across the river and they barely made it to the other side. After losing the oars several times and the earth mephit almost falling (under suspicious circumstances), by some miracle they made it across to the other side.

The old man tied up his small boat and offered the earth genasi a ride in his wagon to the gate leading to the Outlands. Caleb thought nothing of the coincidence that this old man happened to turn up in the right time and place to take him to the destination that he sought. They reached the gate just in time to see the last of modrons pass through.

Meanwhile back in Ecstasy, the gate-town to Elysium, the companions rose late and went downstairs in time for the midday meal. The sullen staff served them cold meats, cheeses and ale.

After they'd finished their meal Malkir noticed an old man enter the tavern and recognised him as the ancient Githzerai master who'd come to test him and his student in 34b Stonecutter's Row. The old Githzerai walked slowly to the table and sat down on an empty chair. His posture was perfect and he stared intently at the mystic, as if he was looking right through him at all the different versions of Malkir.

“You are a man who does not *know* himself,” the Githzerai nodded his head, having found what he was looking for after staring at Malkir for some time.

“That is true,” the mystic shrugged his shoulders to acknowledge the truth. He'd heard the description from Andrew of what happened when he Diverged and was aware of the fact that he no longer knew himself.

“I will take you to a place where *knowing* yourself is the difference between life and death. It is the chaos in which the people impose their will and live." Galen ignored the others at the table and the Githzerai's attention was entirely focused on Malkir. Nothing else existed for him but the two of them at the table. "Will you come to this place?”

“Very well,” Malkir had not slept well, his dreams filled with thoughts that were not his own - yet strangely familiar. In his dream he saw himself giving his halfling housekeeper orders in a harsh tone and reprimanding her for failing in her duties. The dreams shifted abruptly and he saw himself standing on the deck of a flying ship engaged in battle with an illithid war cruiser. He was tired and wanted to get his life back under control.

Galen extends his hand and stood up.

“I'm afraid that there is something that I must do,” Malkir told his friends.

“Where is it that you are off to?” Littleby asked. Serena sat quietly having spent some time studying the Githzerai and she sensed that Malkir and Galen had a similar aura. They both exuded serenity and health, although Galen's aura felt far more powerful.

“If I know then surely an expert scholar such as yourself should be able to figure it out." The mystic laughed as he knew that the dwarven scholar was well aware of his destination. "A place of raw chaos where his people come from.”

"This is probably a bit of a pointless question, but do you think that you will be long?” Littleby looked at his friend and wondered if he would ever see him again. Serena sensed that their paths would cross again and she felt sad at his departure.  She got up to give him a farewell hug, but Galen and Malkir began to fade.

In answer to Littleby's question Malkir began to whistle a tune called Soul Limbo. The dwarven scholar recognised the tune and the reference to the Cricketers tavern. He laughed as he watched his friend shift away and waved farewell.


----------



## simmo (Mar 15, 2004)

*chapter 2 Who Booked Your Travel?*

Caleb was lost. He'd parted ways with the old man on the wagon and had spent the morning wandering around the town that the locals called Ecstasy. What they were ecstatic about he was not sure, but the standing stones and plinths scattered around the place were certainly impressive enough. He was pleased to see that the locals were getting in touch with the elements of earth and rock by meditating on top of the stones.

As he wandered around town the thought slowly occurred to him that his friends might be about somewhere. Having spotted a seedy looking tavern he turned on his heels and began walking towards it. The earth genasi was aware of the standing stone circle that he was passing through, but not of the worshippers who'd gathered there for prayer.

A short, slender woman with bluish skin and luxurious hair that looked like molten gold was conducting a ceremony. She wore white robes, trimmed with gold, that accentuated her curvaceous without being too revealing. As the earth genasi stomped through the stone circle she paused in leading the prayers. Caleb stopped to ponder why there was a sudden silence and was surprised to find that there were numerous people inside the stone circle all wearing platinum amulets with the symbol of a dragon. One of the men had feathery wings and wore shining silver armour.

"Do you mind?” The priestess leading the service asked. She did not sound annoyed, but rather intrigued by why the tall stranger had wandered in to their midst. She smiled at him, but some of others did not look pleased by the intrusion.

“SORRY, JUST TAKING A SHORT CUT.” Caleb's train of thought had been 'nice stones, nice stones' and was trying to adjust to being addressed by the priestess and her followers.

“Please, this is a sacred grove." The priestess beckoned him over and Caleb noted that her fingers were webbed. A vague memory of elves that lived under water stirred at the back of the earth genasi's mind, but she did not entirely fit the description. Her golden reptilian eyes reminded him of stories about great wyrms and he shook his head to rid himself of the conflicting and confusing thoughts. 

"If you pass through here then you must take part in the ceremony. Take this offering.” She handed him a earthen mug with a clear gold liquid inside.

Before the priestess could instruct him on what to do next the earth genasi lifted the earthen mug to his lips and drank the fluid inside in one gulp. Lady Toujin stared at Caleb in surprise as he swallowed the 'waters of flame' without the proper prayers and was relieved to see that when he belched, smoke drifted out of his nostrils.

“Have you taken part in this kind of ceremony before?” She asked and winked at him.

“UH, NO." Caleb felt the liquid churning in his stomach like molten lava, but his expression remained blank. "NORMALLY WHEN A WOMAN GIVES ME A FOAMING TANKARD I JUST DOWN IT IN ONE.”

“Well. I think that perhaps you have taken part for long enough in the ceremony.” Lady Toujin led him by the arm to the edge of the standing stones. She gave him a dazzling smile and winked again before turning back to complete the prayers to the Platinum Dragon.

Caleb was about to walk further in to town when he saw a diminutive figure block his path. The halfling was small even by the standards of his race and for a brief moment the earth genasi thought that one of his mephits was blocking the way. The halfling who'd been watching the people going by was well dressed and looked like a gentleman about town enjoying a brief trip to the countryside.

“HELLO LITTLE MAN,” Caleb stared down at the small halfling and belched again, smoke drifting up from his nose.

“Hello." The friendly halfling smiled and beckoned Caleb over. "Would you mind if we stepped out of the way of the priests?”

“UH. SORRY. I DID NOT REALISE THAT I WAS IN THE WAY.” The earth genasi followed the halfling to the main road.

“You seemed to manage it quite well.” The halfling commented cheerfully, grateful for the earth genasi's interruption during the ceremony. He'd been waiting for the winged man to come out of the boring ceremony and Caleb's unexpected entrance had certainly livened things up.

“HERE," said Caleb handing the earthen mug that he was still holding to the mineral mephit. "GIVE THIS TO THE NICE LADY.”

“Of course Master. We will look after the mug for you." The mineral mephit rubbed its hands over the earthen mug as if it was a holy relic and snatched it out of the reach of the other mephits. It hugged the vessel close to its small body, coveting the item that its master had entrusted in its care. "It's such a wondrous mug that our great Master has drunk from. None other shall touch it.”

“NOW!” Caleb commanded in a stern voice.

“Yes Master, right away Master.” The mineral mephit flew off with the mug, the earth and ooze mephits following in hot pursuit.

“HELLO MY NAME IS CALEB," the earth genasi held out his hand in greeting. "I'M NEW AROUND HERE."

"Cade Highhdale." The halfling shook the genasi's hand, his small hand only large enough to grasp a few of Caleb's fingers. "You could probably say the same thing about me as I'm a Cage resident myself.” Cade saw that Caleb was confused. “Sigil,” he explained, referring to the Cage.

“OH YES, SIGIL." Caleb had heard Sigilian slang before, but not very bothered about learning it. "ANYWAY, I WONDER IF YOU HAVE SEEN MY FRIENDS AROUND.”

“I don't know.” Cade looked around eagerly hoping to spot any other genasi in the vicinity.

“THERE'S A DWARF AND A WOMAN.” The earth genasi was counting off his friends on his fingers and was trying to remember the names of his friends.

“Right,” said Cade after the earth genasi had been silent for some time. He could not see any dwarves on the road in town and waited patiently for Caleb to continue.

“SOMETIMES THE DWARF IS A WOMAN. A TALL SERENE LOOKING BLOKE AND SOME OTHER MAN THAT I CANNOT REMEMBER RIGHT NOW, QUITE FRANKLY HE'S PRETTY NON-DESCRIPT.” Caleb was pleased with the description of his companions and made a mental note to remember it for next time that his friends went flying off.

“No, I'm sorry but I haven't." Cade shook his head. "I'm actually waiting for Sir Osbourne. One of the big chaps with the wings, shining armour and large sword and things.”

“WAS HE THE ONE THAT I KNOCKED OVER PASSING THROUGH? SORRY.” Caleb vaguely remembered that one of the standing stones had felt 'feathery' when he'd walked in to the circle and that he might have knocked it over.

Cade shook his head, there were a couple of people with wings present during the ceremony but none of them had been knocked over. “He's one of the slightly older ones.”

“ARE THERE ANY PUBS AROUND HERE?” Caleb asked, deciding that he wanted something less volatile to drink.

“Ah, now that I can help you on. Pubs sound good." Cade smiled and began to walk down the road to the tavern. "Let's go to a pub anyway and if he happen to bump in to them then that would be good.” The halfling continued talking but the earth genasi had lost the flow of the conversation after the first sentence.

“WOW, YOU CERTAINLY ARE FRIENDLY.” He commented more to himself than his new companion.

“Oh yes, known for it.” Cade smiled, pleased that the earth genasi had noticed. For a brief moment Caleb had the feeling that the small halfling was going to jump up and tear out his throat with his teeth, but the strange sensation passed quickly and the two continued in to town.


----------



## simmo (Mar 15, 2004)

*chapter 3 What a Mug*

“Master, Master we've returned the mug.” The earth genasi flew clumsily in the air, bobbing and weaving to avoid the other two mephits. It's dull and hollow voice made it sound less intelligent that the others and it was somewhat slower at figuring things out.

“Yes, we gave back the mug.” The mineral mephit stated, thinking that its statement was not actually lying. 

“Yes we've returned it,” the ooze mephit agreed and winked at the mineral mephit in an attempt to mimic the priestess in the stone circle.

“WELL DONE,” Caleb replied to the earth mephit, oblivious to the other two mephits.

“Oh Master, we are undeserving of your great praise." The ooze mephit pushed the earth mephit out of the way. "We your humble and loyal servants are not deserving of such praise, but since you have bestowed it upon us we have become the most blessed of all mephits.”

“I COULD SEND THEM AROUND TOWN.” Caleb was thinking about how to rid himself of the mephits for awhile and did not realise that he'd spoken his thoughts aloud.

“Master would you like us to go scouting?” The mineral mephit asked, eager to get its hands on more items.

“This I have to see.” Cade was amused by the mephits flying around Caleb and could follow their quick chattering voices easily.

“YES," Caleb replied eventually. "I WANT YOU TO GO AROUND EVERY SEEDY BAR AND TAVERN IN THIS PLACE AND REPORT BACK TO ME WHEN YOU FIND THE OTHERS.”

The earth mephit dive bombed the ooze mephit, causing it to tumble out of the air. “Of course Master, your wisdom illuminates the Multiverse.” The earth mephit grinned, pleased to be the centre of its master's attention again.

“There is just the small matter of having some funds to purchase beverages, otherwise we get thrown out.” The mineral mephit shoved the earth mephit out of the way in to a nearby lamppost.

“JUST TELL THEM THAT YOU ARE THERE TO COLLECT THE RUBBISH.” Caleb dismissed the mineral's request for jinks, knowing that it would just run off to pay a wizard in order to be polymorphed in to a kobold.

“Truly you inspire us Master. If your friends are hiding in the rubbish, which I'm sure that they are, we will find them there Master.” The ooze mephit had picked itself up from the ground and was busy trying to brush off the dust that covered it head to toe.

“Perhaps just a few coins to garnish the odd barkeep and find out what they know about your friends?" The mineral mephit continued to fly in front of Caleb's face, it's whining and insistent voice sounding like a dying bumble bee. "Perhaps you can spare some please?”

“NO I CAN'T," the earth genasi stated firmly. He swiped at the mineral mephit but it managed to dodge out of the way in time. "HE'S ALREADY GOT SOME COINS BEHIND HIS BACK.”

“No Master, those are not coins. They are the shards of the broken mug.” The earth mephit spoke slowly, still recovering from its collision.

“You told me that you would not tell!” The mineral mephit whispered fiercely and glared at the other mephits with it's hard gem-stone eyes.

“I know a good plan for the shards, we can put them in pots to make the plants grow better. It's sure to make us a tidy profit.” The earth mephit chose to ignore the hard stare that the mineral mephit was giving The earth mephit hoped that their master would be impressed with its brilliant plan, but until now the other mephits had always spoiled his quick jinks-making schemes.

“Argh, you sodding berk." The mineral mephit tried to catch the earth mephit and almost dropped the glittering fragments that it carried. "You've told him our great plan!”

“Not to worry Master, we'll go and.... uh, spy for you.” The ooze mephit surreptitiously wiped some of the dust on to Caleb's boots and gave its master a sickening grin.

“IT'S SCOUT, ACTUALLY.” Caleb stated after kicking the ooze mephit away.

“Scout. Yes of course Master," the ooze mephit picked itself up and flew in to town with the other mephits. As it was moving away it caught up with the other mephits. "It's much more honourable isn't it to scout.”

After the mephits had departed, Caleb and Cade continued walking in to town and came across several inns and taverns. 

“Your friends, are they likely to be in cheap pubs or more expensive establishments?” Cade asked cheerfully.

“CHEAP PUBS,” Caleb responded thinking back to Tavern of Elemental Evil and Night Below Inn that he and the others had spent quite a bit of time drinking in.

“WHY DON'T WE GO...” Caleb's suggestion was interrupted mid-sentence by his new companion.

“What a brilliant idea, going for a drink.” Cade said with a smile and headed over to the nearest tavern.

“I WAS GOING TO SAY THAT," commented Caleb. "IT'S UNCANNY.”

The tall earth genasi and small halfling entered the tavern called the Nutcracker's Thighs and sat down to share a pint and a half of the inn-keeper's finest ale.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 15, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen of the watching crowd, please meet Cade Highdale, Halfling Bard (and other stuff yet to be revealed). I like to think of him as having that persistant grin that always unnerves people, a slight tendency to make you believe he's got designs on your neck, and enough personal charisma to fuel a small battlecruiser.

He's ever so lovable, really he is.


----------



## cmnash (Mar 16, 2004)

*the mephits ...*

What's the deal with the mephits? are they there for the story or do they ever actually do anything useful?  has Caleb spent a feat on them?  

(I hope not!)


----------



## simmo (Mar 16, 2004)

The mephits are there because Caleb has the 'Elemental Archon'* prestige class from the Forgotten Realms campaign setting. Originally he took the PrC because he liked the idea of having some mephits fawning over him (which they can do in combat sitautions to give him bonuses). At higher levels they will even sacrifice themselves to save Caleb.

However, what he did not count on was that I tend to role-play mephits as being somewhere between Dobby (from Harry Potter) and Gollum (from Lord of the Rings). So in fact they are often less than useful and provide some comic-relief from time to time.

In last night's session the mephits actually did something useful  :\  and that write-up should be coming out next week.

Cade actually has the leadership feat and hence he has a half-celestial cohort (Sir Osbourne de Maddox). Serena has Zakar, the hound archon, as a companion who is a skilled tracker and reasonable combatant. The reason why Serena has a hound archon companion will become clear much later in the campaign (even Randomling who is playing Serena does not know why is with her and not serving with the other archons on Mount Celestia).

*PrC: Elemental Archon Source: F&P p190  Reqs: any neutral; Knowledge (nature) 8 ranks, Speak Language (of chosen element); Ability to cast protection from elements as a divine spell; Patron: Akadi, Grumbar, Istishi or Kossuth. I.e. servant of one of the elemental deities


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 16, 2004)

I think the mephits are hilarious, personally.  Although actually getting them to DO anything is nigh on impossible.

Hopefully Sir Osbourne will carry his weight a little more in the party.


----------



## simmo (Mar 16, 2004)

Here are the details that Tallarn posted about Sir Osbourne on Randomlingshouse/forum:

*Sir Osbourne de Maddox* (Paladin 5) 
Str 22 (+6) Dex 11 (+0) Con 21 (+5) Int 13 (+1) Wis 19 (+4) Cha 19 (+4) 
BAB +5 Init +0 HD 5d10+25 (hp 57) Fort +13 Ref +5 Will +9 Grapple +11 AC 23 flat 23 touch 10 Move 20ft Fly 60ft 
Languages: Planar Common, Celestial 
Race: Human half-celestial, Gender: Male, Height 6'1", Weight 189lbs, Hair: Blond, Eyes: Blue, Skin: Perfect, AL LG, Age 39 
Skills: Ride +8, Handle Animal +12, Knowledge (religion) +9, Heal +12 
Feats: Weapon Focus (longsword), Power Attack, Cleave 
Paladin: Aura of Good, detect evil, smite evil 2/day (+4melee +5 dmg), divine grace, lay on hands (20hp), aura of courage, divine health, turn undead, mount, spells 1) 1 
Half celestial: Wings, natural armour +1, Daylight at will, smite evil 1/day (+5dmg), Spell-like abilities: Protection from evil 3/day, bless, aid, detect evil, cure serious wounds, neutralise poison 1/day; darkvision 60', acid, cold and electricity resistance 10, DR 5/magic, SR 15, +4 save vs poison 
Equipment: 
+1 large metal shield 
+1 full plate 
+1 evil outsider bane longsword


----------



## simmo (Mar 16, 2004)

*Part 17 Anakharim, Ride!*

*chapter 1 The Return of the Caleb*

Andrew watched the people in the tavern going about their business and Littleby spent some time studying one of his tomes. When the barmaid finally came around to their table the dwarven scholar ordered a cauldron of shlock with a good helping of curtain dumplings. The barmaid grimaced at the request and went to the kitchen. Littleby put his ion stone back in to his pocket, glad that he did not have to rely on it for sustenance.

In the kitchen the barmaid told the barkeep about the unusual order and the two got in to their usual argument about who was going to prepare the food.

“I think that we can whip something up,” the barkeep stated confidently.

"We, don't have a chef.” The barmaid crossed her arms to indicate that she had no desire to get involved with the cooking.

“Shut up woman.” The barkeep snapped angrily. He motioned for her to bring him some ingredients from the bottom shelf and the surly woman complied.

“We never have a chef,” she complained as she handed him a jar full of congealed matter that defied classification.

“Exactly,” the barkeep replied smugly. He flipped open the pages of the cookery book that he used for all his recipes and chose one that sounded similar to the order given by the dwarven scholar. By pure coincidence the Ogg cookery book actually contained the food that the dwarf was referring to and the barmaid left her husband to his food experimentation.

“Littleby," Serena said as she got up from the table. "I'm going for a walk.”

“Okay,” the dwarf replied. He was busy concentrating on his tome, his stomach rumbling in anticipation of the culinary delights due to be served in the near future.

“I'm going to have a look around town.” Serena left the tavern, crossed the green field and entered town.

Whilst Serena was exploring the town of Ecstasy and Littleby was enjoying his bowls of shlock with extra helpings of curtain dumplings, the mephits were busy on the look out for Caleb's friends. 

“Diving in to rubbish is a great adventure," the mineral mephit was amazed at all the things that were thrown away by the residents of the town. 

"There are many interesting things here and we could even make some money.” The earth mephit had not got very far in his search of the rubbish heap outside one of the tavern. Their master's instructions had been quite explicit. Pretend to take out the rubbish, whilst looking for Caleb's friends (who were possibly inside the rubbish).

“Oh yes, where I come from looking in to rubbish is a favourite past-time," the ooze mephit agreed excitedly. "It's almost a science of looking in to useless things that may still have some value. You would not believe how often people throw away the secret pass phrases that they've written down on scraps of parchment. The only trick is to find out what the pass phrases relate to.”

Unfortunately for the mephits the tavern whose rubbish they had chosen to go search through happened to be the one that Caleb and Cade were going to for a drink. Caleb happened to spot one of the mephits flying off with something shiny through the window of the tavern and he did not look pleased.

“COME HERE,” the earth genasi commanded after exiting the tavern. The ooze mephit tried to hide the cutlery which it had salvaged behind its back. Caleb waited until the ooze mephit was eagerly floating in front of him and then with a quick jabbing motion punched it straight in the face.

The ooze mephit's nose flattened and it tumbled back through the air. The small creatures slimy wings beat furiously trying to keep it airborne and dirty cutlery scattered in all directions. The other two mephits quickly backed away from the rubbish heap and dropped everything that they were carrying.

“Ooh, he touched me.” The ooze mephit spoke in an even more annoying whining and nasal voice that normal. With its nose flattened the creature's voice sounded like the air escaping from an inflated pig's bladder. “The Master blessed me with his touch.”

“STOP LOOKING IN THE RUBBISH AND START LOOKING FOR MY FRIENDS.” The earth genasi glared at his helpers and they covered from his wrath. Turning his back on them Caleb walked back to the tavern and joined Cade for another drink.

“Aha!” Cade called out from across the bar when Caleb walked in. He'd gone across the tavern to order some more drinks and as he got chatting with the barkeep and some of the locals, he heard the tale of the folks that had arrived in a flying ship. He confirmed that their description matched that of Caleb's friends and he eagerly marched back to where the earth genasi was sitting.

“I've found them, your friends. At least I've found where they are.” The halfling spoke rapidly and excitedly. 

“HOW DO YOU KNOW MY FRIENDS?” Caleb had been resting his eyes after downing a pint of the local brew and was a little taken aback by Cade's sudden reappearance.

“The ones that you described to me, I found out where they are.” Cade quickly told his new friend about the gossip going around relating to some people arriving by flying ship. The halfling spoke quickly and Caleb just about managed to keep up.

“OH.” Caleb's chair gave way beneath his weight as he lent back on the chair and the earth genasi suddenly found himself staring across at the ceiling from the ruins of his chair. None of the splinters had got past his thick armour and several of the other patrons were amused to see the tall man lying on his back.

“Their in the Cricketers, a pub called the Cricketers. What Cricket might be I have no idea, but it sounds very stupid name to me.” Cade stood over Caleb, watching the earth genasi slowly get to his feet. 

“ISN'T IT A SMALL CHIRPING INSECT?” Caleb asked, having stood up and kicked aside the ruins of the wooden chair.

“Possibly.” Cade was eager to be off and he smiled excitedly at the prospect at further adventure. This Caleb figure was certainly interesting and he was sure to have interesting companions. “Well then shall we go. Come on then lets go.” The halfling was already across the tavern floor and out of the door by the time that Caleb had retrieved his hammer and located the exit.


----------



## simmo (Mar 16, 2004)

*chapter 2 Lost & Found: The Centre of the Multiverse*

Littleby continued studying his books whilst chewing on the shlock with extra curtain dumplings. Eating this kind of food and trying to have a conversation was next to impossible, since if you stopped chewing the dumplings glued ones teeth together. 

The dwarven scholar was busy reviewing some earlier entries in the living tome when he came across an entry that he'd not seen before. It contained detailed instructions on how to destroy a creature fuelled by negation and return an undead creature back to a state of death. Littleby paid careful attention to the details of the entry and some of the other topics that he'd been studying began to make sense. By the time that he'd finished reading, he was confident that he had mastered the enchantment.

Serena was walking around town at a leisurely pace. Everywhere that she went people were friendly and she soaked up the relaxed atmosphere in the town. Just as she was about to head back to the Cricketers, she came across the three mephits.

”Lady Serena, where are the children?" the mineral mephit asked. "That were running amongst your feet?” The ooze and earth mephits both laughed and the seer made a point of ignoring them.

“They're back in Haven,” Serena explained. She realised that the mephits were never far from their master.

“Ah, Haven yes. Where are we now Lady Serena?” the earth mephit asked.

“Ecstasy,” the heart seer replied. She sighed and was about to ask the pesky creatures were Caleb was when the ooze mephit interrupted her.

“Are we still at the centre of the Multiverse, Lady Serena?” The ooze mephit's whining and nasal voice sounded even more high pitched and annoying due to its nose being flattened.

“Yes," Serena stated. She disliked dealing with the mephits and wanted to be away from them quickly. "Have you seen Caleb?”

“Yes Lady,” the mineral mephit answered. The earth mephit chuckled, but the ooze mephit jabbed it in the ribs.

“Where is he?” Serena asked. The seer was getting tired of trying to get information out of the irritating creatures and thought about using her gifts as a seer to locate her friend.

“At the centre of the Multiverse Lady Serena.” All three mephits burst out laughing and soared upwards to avoid the seer who lunged toward them.

“Thank you,” Serena replied acidly.

“Which happens to be two streets away.” The mineral mephit had ceased laughing first and realised the trouble that they could get in to with their master for annoying one of his friends.

“Okay, thanks.” Serena began to walk away.

“Which also happens to be here.” The earth mephit was still laughing at the old joke, whilst the other tow mephits had moved on already.

“Yes, two streets in which direction?” Serena asked as she was about to walk off.

“That way.” The mineral mephit pointed in a random direction.

“No, he went that a way.” The earth mephit shouted in it's hollow voice, sounding like someone trapped beneath the ground.

“Who's in charge, you or me?” The mineral mephit punched the earth mephit, causing it to spin backwards through the air.

“You berk, you always get us lost.” The earth mephit prepared a counter-charge when the ooze mephit intervened.

“No. He went that a way.” The ooze stated confidently and pointed in another direction.

“Yes," the other two mephits agreed. "He went that a way!”

Despite being pointed in the wrong direction by the mephits, Serena did eventually spot Caleb walking through town accompanied by a well dressed halfling. The mephits abandoned their quest to look for Caleb's other friends. Instead they argued amongst themselves whether or not the Dabus in Sigil were real creatures or if they were avatars that the living rebuses used to interact with visitors to the city. In the end their argument was interrupted by an angry shop-keeper who chased them away from his apple cart.

“Caleb!” Serena called out, pleased to be reunited with her friend.

Caleb was oblivious to the arrival of his companion and continued in his long and slow discussion with Cade. “SO IT WILL BE NICE TO SEE MY FRIENDS AGAIN.”

“Caleb!” Serena was standing right next to the tall man, but his attention was focused on his mug and the halfling.

“I HAVE NOT SEEN THEM SINCE THEM FOR AGES NOW,” the earth genasi mused.

“Caleb!” Serena waved her hand in front of the genasi's face in exasperation, but beyond all reason he failed to notice her.

“There's someone shouting at you,” Cade pointed out.

“OH, HELLO.” Caleb was surprised to see his friend standing close by and was somewhat confused as to why she was waving her hands in front of his face.

“What are you doing here?” Serena asked.

“UH, I'VE COME TO FIND... YOU.” Caleb smiled, pleased that he'd succeeded in finding one of his friends.

“Good.” Serena replied. She was curious to find out who the well dressed halfling was and realised that it would take a day or two before it occurred to Caleb to introduce him.

“You're in the Cricketers aren't you?” The halfling smiled at the attractive seer and smiled.

“Yes,” Serena replied.

“Hello I'm Cade,” the halfling held out his hand in greeting and the seer shook it.

“NO SHE IS NOT," the earth genasi corrected the halfling's comment about the Cricketers. "SHE IS STANDING HERE.”

“No but she is staying in the Cricketers.” The halfling smiled at the seer and continued to shake her slender hand. “Hello I'm Cade Highdale.”

“How on Lammed do you know that?” Serena asked.

“Ah, I asked some people.” The halfling stopped shaking Serena's hand and gave her an even more dazzling and friendly smile.

“HE'S A FRIEND OF MINE,” Caleb stated by way of explanation. He was about to introduce the halfling to Serena but he saw that they'd already finished shaking hands.

_Ooh, a mind walker how exciting._ Cade had been looking the petite seer up and down. Having seen how many crystals she wore and had sown in to her clothing, he came to the conclusion that she was a mentalist of some form.

_A magician,_ Serena replied mentally. _Very nice._

“I dabble.” The halfling said out loud. He shrugged his shoulders and tried to smile shyly.

“SO THIS IS CADE, HE HELPED ME TO FIND MY FRIEND." Caleb finished introducing Serena to Cade, unaware that the two had already had an entire conversation. "OH, YOU SORRY. I MEANT YOU.”

"He seems to know his way about,” Serena replied to Caleb. She arched one of her eyebrows, making a mental note to keep an eye on the halfling.

“YES,” the earth genasi had been impressed by the halfling's knowledge of inns and taverns in the town.

“Most interesting." Serena commented. "We've lost Malkir.” The seer added the last statement almost as an after thought, remembering to tell Caleb about Malkir's departure with the old Githzerai mystic.

“Oh dear.” Cade said looking a little forlorn, his smile almost slipping away.

“REALLY?" Caleb asked. He scratched his head, trying to figure out the significance of Serena's last statement. "WELL I AM SURE THAT HE WILL TURN UP AGAIN.”

“Yes, I'm sure that he will.” The seer sighed and there was a brief moment of silence.

“WHICH ONE WAS MALKIR AGAIN?” Caleb asked.

“He's the one who is missing when we get to the pub Caleb," Serena replied. She was annoyed by how slow Caleb could be at understanding things as she was aware that he had a sharp mind and keen intellect when he put some effort in to it. "I found your mephits digging through some rubbish earlier. You may want to rescue them.”

“I THINK THAT THEY HAVE STOPPED DOING THAT NOW.” The earth genasi laughed, remembering the flattened nose of the ooze mephit. His punch had hit it like a battering ram and his fist made a satisfying thump when he struck it.

“My name is Serena Allman.” The seer realised that she had not given the halfling her full name.

“Very pleased to meet you,” the halfling gave her a warm smile and shook her hand again.


----------



## simmo (Mar 16, 2004)

*chapter 3 A Knight Indeed*

Serena, Caleb and Cade walked in to the Cricketers just in time to watch Littleby scoff down the last of the curtain dumplings. The barmaid gingerly picked up the bowl, walked through the kitchen and threw it on the rubbish heap at the back. Once the barmaid had left, the three mephits emerged from beneath the rubbish and continued their discussion on the link between the Mercane and Arcane.

“Found rock boy,” Serena joked as she sat down next to Littleby.

“And me,” Cade piped up as he climbed on to the bench next to Serena.

“Oh yes, this is Cade,” the seer waved her hand over in the halfling direction by way of introduction.

“Hello,” Cade greeted the others cheerfully with a bright smile.

“Good day," the dwarven scholar reached across and shook Cade's hand. "Littleby Cakebeard.”

“Pleased to me you, I'm Cade Highdale.” Cade looked over at the other man at the table who had yet to be introduced.

“I THOUGHT THAT YOU WERE TORANNA THE GRAY?” Caleb asked, completely serious.

“Ooh, I've heard of Toranna the Gray,” Cade said quickly having heard of her arrest in the Cage. “I heard about that. Was that you? Wow.” He looked at the others in admiration, the chant on the streets was that Toranna was going to dance on the leafless tree in a couple of weeks. 

“And your name is?” Cade asked the other man at the table who'd sat quietly watching the proceedings.

“Andrew," the man replied after clearing his throat. "And yourself?”

“Cade Highdale,” the halfling replied brightly.

A middle-aged man with feathery wings and a shining countenance walked in to the tavern. He wore a long sword in an ornate scabbard at his hip and carried a large metal round shield with the symbol of a platinum dragon. The helm that he wore was shaped to resemble the head of a dragon.

The man marched gracefully across the tavern and as soon as he reached the table got down on one knee. He bowed before the somewhat embarrassed halfling.

“Your Highness, thou didst not warn me of thine departure." The paladin spoke softly and respectfully to Cade.

“You looked so busy,” Cade shifted slightly in his seat.

"Verily you Highness, dangers lurk ever present." The warrior rose to his feet and briefly looked at each of the other people at the table. Satisfied that none of them posed an immediate threat to his charge he lowered his guard a little.

“Yes, but I found this basher who was big and burly to hang out with and I'm sure that everyone is too high on druid fluid around here to bother me.” The halfling smiled at his guard and patted him on the arm to reassure him.

“I'm sorry,” Serena said quietly.

“REMEMBER KIDS, DON'T DRINK DRUID FLUID.” The earth genasi laughed loudly and the bench beneath him groaned in protest. The mephits peeked in through the back of the tavern and snuck in over to where their master was sitting. They never tired of watching their master fall through different pieces of tavern furniture.

“They have potions and things and sit on plinths for hours.” Cade couldn't figure out what the barmy sods were thinking about when they sat on those rocks, but to each their own he thought.

"Surely thou has heard the ill-fated tidings Your Highness," the warrior of light continued to stand, declining the seat that was offered to him.

“No,” Cade replied somewhat confused about what Sir Osbourne was talking about.

"The knights have fallen in the defence of those who do march," Sir Osbourne took off his helmet and held it tucked under his arm.

“The knights who are guarding the modron march?” Serena asked, wanting to verify that this was indeed what Sir Osbourne was referring to.

"Most assuredly," Sir Osbourne stated.

“Attacked by whom?” Serena asked, already guessing at what the answer would probably be.

"I know not the names of these foul assailants, that do make a mockery of all who call themselves knights." Sir Osbourne spoke with righteous anger. His blood boiled at the thought of holy knights being struck down and he was eager to smite the evil-doers. "Her Holiness, Lady Toujin, knowest of this things of which you ask."

“Did she mention a symbol, a purple flower?” Serena was fairly certain that the attackers were the Anakharim, but she wanted confirmation.

"Mayhaps my Lady," Sir Osbourne shook his head to indicate that he did not know for certain.

“The Anakharim,” Littleby said after looking up from one of his note books. The dwarven scholar kept extensive notes and had recorded all the information that they'd gathered about the malevolent order of knights.

“That's right, thank you Littleby.” Serena smiled at her friend who was busy looking up what he'd written down about the Anakharim.

"Yea that is assuredly the name that Her Holiness, Lady Toujin, did utter during her sermon." Sir Osbourne looked towards the door as if expecting the priestess of Bahamut to walk through the door at any time. "Her Holiness will be present shortly."

“We have run across them before,” Serena sighed and was somewhat despondent about the reappearance of the evil knights. “I am Serena Allman.” She'd almost forgotten to introduce herself to Sir Osbourne and informed him of the names of the other people at the table.

"I am honoured to make thine acquaintance fair Lady. I am Sir Osbourne de Maddox, Defender of Dawnthrone and Sworn Protector of His Royal Highness Cade Highdale." Sir Osbourne bowed deeply in front of Serena. He looked Caleb and Andrew up and down and bent over to whisper something in Cade's ear. "Your Highness, thine safety cannot be guaranteed with such as these."

“With these people here I'm sure that it will be,” Cade said loudly and he pushed the knight gently aside. He gave Sir Osbourne a reassuring smile and rolled his eyes at the others to indicate that it could be a burden at times to have an over-protective guardian.

"Such is thine will." The knight sighed and stood guard close to the halfling.

“Everyone, this is Sir Osbourne a friend of mine.” Cade went over the name of those gathered around the table quickly and the knight had difficulty keeping up with the halflings quick speech.

“These are the knights who were guarding the march?” Serena asked again.

"Fair Lady the answers to thine questions can be answered by Her Holiness, Lady Toujin," the knight said somewhat apologetically.

“Yes, they are the ones who said that they were going to try to guard them from the Anakharim,” Serena could still picture Sir Vamish clearly and had seen the riders leave early in the day. It was sad to hear that they had been attacked so soon after leaving the town and she hoped that he was OK.

“WHY DO THE MODRONS NEED GUARDING?” Caleb asked. The question had been bothering him since he'd heard about the knights in town shortly after his arrival.

“Good question.” Littleby put aside his notes and drank from his tankard. The question had been had been on his mind as well for awhile and he was glad that the earth genasi had voiced his concerns.

“Perhaps it is to do with hit and run tactics,” Cade suggested.

“The modrons are slow to react to danger." Serena thought about what the Anakharim might be able to do against tens of thousands of marching modrons. "Perhaps if someone were to rush them and retreat quickly they would not be able to deal with it.”


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 17, 2004)

Quite why no one had picked up that Sir Osbourne calls Cade "Your Highness" is unclear to me.  It's not like he has any particularly Kingly attributes or anything.


----------



## simmo (Mar 18, 2004)

*Part 18 The Modrons Dilemma* 

*chapter 1 Where Do We Go From Here?*

The priestess of Bahamut walked in to the tavern, her white and gold robes flowing around her as she breezed across the room. Her fair features were like those of an high elven maiden, but her webbed hands and bluish skin indicated that she descended from their aquatic cousins. Her golden hair and eyes shone with an inner light, casting a spell over all those who gazed upon her. 

"You would be Cade Highdale." Lady Toujin extended her hand to the halfling who kissed it. "Your knight has been telling me about you." She winked at Sir Osbourne and the celestial warrior actually blushed in embarrassment. 

"Suren," the halfling replied. He shared a secret smile with her at making Sir Osbourne go red. 

"It must be difficult to be separated from your people," the priestess said in a hushed tone so that the others could not hear. 

"Yes," Cade replied nervously. 

"It is fortuitous that you have come to replace Sir Vamish's who has fallen in his quest to protect the marchers. The healers say that he will recover." Lady Toujin spoke louder so that the others at the table could hear as well. Her voice had a musical quality, almost as if she was singing as she talked. "He is calling for his sister, but apparently she has not returned." 

"Sister?" Serena asked in surprise. 

Cade Highdale was unsure of what to respond and realised that everyone was looking at him to say something in reply. 

"Is his sister also a knight?" Serena asked, having seen that Cade was just as confused as she was. 

"Of sorts." The priestess tried to think of how best to describe Greir's role. She was a knight in her own way, but did not ride a horse or wield a lance. "She went to one of the Anakharim basis to find out when they would next attack the march. She has not returned." 

"Why do your knight protect the march?" Littleby was keen to hear the priestess' explanation about why the Order of Planar Militants were safe-guarding the marchers across the Outlands. 

"They are not my knights," Lady Toujin said with her eyes down-cast. "But I am in agreement with them that the knights should not be preyed upon in this manner." The priestess had been charged to join the knights to provide spiritual guidance, but she was eager to play a more active role. 

"Is it normal?" Littleby asked.

"Being preyed upon?" Lady Toujin replied, unsure of whether the scholar was referring to the attackers or not. 

"Being guarded," Littleby clarified. 

"Yes, the marchers have always been protected when they march through this side of the Outlands." This was the first march that Lady Toujin had witnessed and her superiors had made her study the histories of the previously recorded marches. 

"Several hundred years ago when they last passed through here?" Littleby pondered again on why the march had left early. No new evidence had come to light and he was left with his original theory. 

"That is correct." The priestess sighed, expressing her frustration at not being able to reveal more. "Now that the leader of the knights has fallen, the Anakharim will continue to prey on the marchers each time that they travel on to the Outlands." Lady Toujin had requested additional assistance from the celestials, but they were strangely reluctant to have anything to do with the modron march. The archons in particular had commented about the possible chaotic taint to the modrons, seeing as how they had broken with the previously established order of marching every 17 cycles. 

"That does not sound nice at all." Cade smiled at the beautiful priestess trying to cheer her up. 

"No it is not," the priestess replied in a subdued voice. 

"IT IS NOT REALLY OUR PROBLEM EITHER IS IT?" Caleb stated. The earth genasi could not see the point why they should help the modrons as they seemed capable enough, especially the higher ranking ones. 

"Very, very..." Littleby muttered. "Good point well made Caleb." 

"AFTER ALL THE MODRONS DID NOT LOOK PARTICULARLY HELPLESS WHEN THEY FLATTENED YOUR HOME TOWN." The genasi looked at Serena to read her reaction, but the seer appeared lost in thought. 

"Stunningly elaborated Caleb," Littleby said in a neutral tone. It was difficult to tell whether he was agreeing with his friend or jesting in a subtle manner. 

"It is not technically my home town but that does not mean that I do not care for it." Serena spoke up, she stared back at Caleb accusingly angry at being reminded of the destruction that the modrons had caused. "Whilst it's not our problem I am not sure if we want to add to our extensive list of problems." 

"Extensive list of problems," the halfling said excitedly. "You'll have to tell me about them some time." 

"In good time," Serena commented, brushing Cade's request aside for the moment. She looked at the dwarven scholar for support in not helping the modrons. "Littleby what do you think?" 

"I have to admit that as much as it pains me, I feel that it would be best in our long term interests to protect the modrons." If the modrons are indeed on the look out for signs of those who want to bring back Orcus, the dwarven scholar mused, then we will be helping ourselves by aiding the modrons. 

"What about you?" Cade asked Andrew, who'd sat in silence at the end of the table smoking his pipe. 

"Well," Andrew replied with a sly grin. "I'm interested in getting back to Sigil." 

"We all are," Littleby agreed. 

"The route that we take to get there does not bother me so much." As a member of the Free League Andrew did not have any loyalties to the cause of others. "There's no place like Sigil." 

"We're not in Sigil any more," one of the mephits shouted up from beneath the table. 

"There's no place like Sigil, thank Tomeri." Serena said in agreement to Andrew. The mephits began to sing about a road made of golden bricks, but did not get very far as their master kicked them from beneath the table. 

Lady Toujin had sat down next to Littleby and he could smell enticing perfume. "Do you know much about modrons Cade?" The Dwarven scholar asked the halfling traveller in order to get his mind back to the subject of modrons. 

"A bit." Cade grinned, pleased to be the centre of attention again. "The usual things. They march around and most of them don't come back. There's a big chap...."

"Primus," Serena supplied the name of the top modron. 

"That's the chap," Cade smiled at her appreciatively and lost track of what he was going to say next. 

"Have you ever heard of an instance where someone has made a deal with the modrons?" The dwarven scholar had been thinking of how to get the information from the modrons about the possible return of the dead god and wanted to know if the modrons could be bargained with. "Such as we'll protect you and then you can help us." 

"Not really they seem quite capable of looking after themselves," the halfling replied cheerfully. He caught the attention of a passing barmaid and ordered another round of drinks.


----------



## simmo (Mar 18, 2004)

*chapter 2 I Have A Theory, It Could Be Modrons* 

"As much as I appreciate that following the march is going to be useful, it's going to take years!” Serena sounded exasperated at the thought of following the modrons at all. “We do not have the time."

"They've been pretty brisk this time," Cade pointed out. The chant-mongers in the Cage had been spreading the word about how far the modrons were progressing and several fortunes had already been won and lost in betting how soon the marchers would reach the next plane.

“I bet that they know of a portal to Sigil." Littleby still clung to the idea of bargaining with the modrons as they had seemed rational and orderly creatures to him.

"I bet that they do too.” Serena conceded the point. “I would not imagine that the march goes through there."

“It may be possible that we can bargain with them for his information." Littleby was busy formulating a plan in his mind as to how to bargain with the modrons for this information.

"Did you have a problem with them the last time that you tried it?" Andrew pointed out, referring to the less than stellar success in the port city of Haven.

"We did not really have much to offer them that time," the dwarven scholar countered.

"What can you offer them now?" Andrew asked, willing to give Littleby's idea a go if it sounded reasonable.

“We could offer to get rid of the berks that are attacking them," Cade suggested. Until he'd arrived in Ecstasy the only modrons he'd seen were rogues in Sigil and they were extremely rare. The halfling was curious to find out more about why the creatures were marching early and also to see if any profit could be gained.

"I don't think that they care. That's just a guess though." The human shrugged his shoulders in resignation. "If you want to try then I am all for it."

"WHAT IS THE POINT?” Caleb asked, who was still bothered by why they should help the modrons in the first place. “IF YOU SAVE A FEW MODRONS HERE - THEN THERE ARE SIMPLY SOME MORE TO GET HACKED TO PIECES IN THE ABYSS. I DON'T UNDERSTAND IT IS THEIR CHOICE THEY ARE THE ONES WHO ARE MARCHING AROUND THE OUTER PLANES."

"I'll answer that question later." The dwarven scholar answered somewhat cryptically. He had a theory, but lacked sufficient evidence to prove it just yet.

"I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY WE ARE HELPING A GROUP OF POWERFUL MODRONS GET BACK TO MECHANUS." The mephits clapped and cheered in support of their master, commenting on his brilliant reasoning skills. However the others at the table ignored them and concentrated on figuring out if they should help the modrons or not.

"Well the knights of the Order of Planar Militants feel that it necessary." The dwarven scholar knew that this argument was not the best in his arsenal, but he was hoping for Sir Osbourne's and Lady Toujin's support.

"Your Highness, prithee it would honour me greatly to be of service to the holy knights who do seek to keep the modrons safe in their travels.” Sir Osbourne spoke from the heart and was rewarded with a grateful smile from Lady Toujin and a slight frown by Cade.

"Well yes certainly," the halfling said somewhat uncertainly.

"WE'RE NOT KNIGHTS," Caleb pointed out. The only knights that he respected were the Tectonic Knights Of Grumbar and they only rode out to preserve the status quo.

"He meant the knights who were in town," Serena whispered to the earth genasi.

"OH SORRY," Caleb mumbled.

“Thou art not?” Sir Osbourne said with a trace of a smile. “Alas, the misfortune is entirely thine.”

"The question still remains, if we try to strike a bargain with the modrons then what are the terms of the bargain going to be?" Serena brought the discussion back to the original topic, wanting to avoid an argument by Caleb and Sir Osbourne.

"Bargain with the modrons,” Cade mused. “Why not simply help them?"

"They will not care," Andrew replied flatly. He was firmly of the opinion that helping with modrons would not give them any benefits in return.

"You will be doing the right thing," Cade said and Sir Osbourne was nodded in agreement. Unfrotunately none of the others indicated that they agreed as well.

"How do we know where they are going to be attacked?" Andrew asked, realising that the tide of opinion was turning towards helping the modrons.

"We follow them," Cade replied with a hearty laugh.

"So we are going to follow them until they need help." Andrew sounded even more resigned, like an explorer who knows exactly the fate that awaits him in Undermountain.

"They needed help the other day.” Cade reminded the others that Sir Vamish and his knights had not gone very far before they encountered the Anakharim. Therefore it seemed logical that the companions would not have to travel far either. “The good knights helped them out so far. They had a set back and have regrouped and are planning to ride out again today."

"Okay, let me follow Caleb's line of reasoning.” Andrew was not willing to give in just yet. He knew that he had Serena's support and Caleb's but he had not won over the others. “Suppose we go follow them and help them out but they don't help us."

"Doesn't that get us closer to a portal to Sigil?” Cade asked rhetorically. “There's a portal in Faunel."

"Isn't that many days travel away?" Serena countered.

"Yes, but all portals are many days travel away." Cade was aware of the same portals as the others and knew that their choices were travelling to Automata or Faunel for a portal to the Cage. Or waiting in Ecstasy for another nine days for the portal to re-appear.

"Although isn't there a portal here that will open soon?" Serena asked, having forgotten that it would not open for awhile.

"MAY BE WE ARE ASKING THE WRONG QUESTION.” Caleb wanted to try approaching the problem from another angle, chipping the boulder on both sides. “WE SHOULD NOT BE ASKING WHY THE KNIGHTS ARE PROTECTING THE MODRONS. WE SHOULD BE ASKING WHY THE OTHER KNIGHTS ARE ATTACKING THE MODRONS? WHAT POSSIBLE REASON WOULD THEY HAVE?"

No one answered the question and there was a uncomfortable pause in the conversation. "Lady Toujin,” Littleby addressed the beautiful priestess of Bahamut. “What do you know of the Anakharim?"

"I do not know a great deal about them but they have recently taken an interest in the modrons." Lady Toujin did indeed know little about the evil order of knights. Her superiors had told her a fair amount of information, but unfortunately she'd been distracted during her studies and could not recall much.

"I wonder why?” Serena asked after having been struck by a sudden and disturbing thought. “And the question is do we connect this to our running theory?"

"They have been taking modrons recently," Lady Toujin stated, remembering that this was something of great concern to her superiors.

"WHAT, CAPTURING THEM?" Caleb was surprised to hear this piece of news as he'd assumed that the Anakharim were simply killing modrons.

"Those poor lawful mites," Cade said with a heartfelt sigh. His smile disappeared momentarily, but not for long.

"WHAT POSSIBLE REASONS WOULD YOU HAVE FOR CAPTURING A MODRON?" Caleb asked the question aloud, although he was simply thinking it through in his mind.

"Paperweights?" Littleby joked. The others laughed, but the mephits did not join in.

"I've been told that when they die they disappear." Now that the subject had turned to the modrons in detail, Lady Toujin found that she was remembering more and more about what she'd been told.

"That's right,” the seer agreed. “They return to the source."

"So if you took them apart to analyse, you would try to avoid destroying them." This all sounded a little too familiar to Littleby, but he could not recall exactly where he'd come across this before.

"That's a horrible thought." Lady Toujin shivered in her white and gold robes. She hugged her arms around her waist and Littleby caught sight of some magical rods and wands that she had tucked in her belt. He recognised one as a rod that could bring back someone from the dead.

"They might be trying to turn them rogue." Serena tried not to think about what the Anakharim might do to the clockwork creatures of law. She did not like them much after what they'd done to Haven, but felt genuine pity at hearing the news that the evil knights might be capturing them for experimentation.

"It could be, but I've never heard of anyone managing it." Lady Toujin had not met many rogue modrons, although she'd recently rescued one that had later become a cleric of Bahamut. The creature called itself Strontium-90.

"WHY WOULD YOU NEED TO ANALYSE THEM?" Caleb asked. He did not much care for the creatures of law and could not see why anyone else might. They had little to do with the element of earth.

"They have great strength and mobility,” Lady Toujin pointed out. “But I've not heard of any who study them."

“Heiron Lifegiver studied modrons once," Littleby stated quietly. The strange sage that he'd met in a closet under the Council of Law building in Automata had written a book on the anatomy and workings of modrons. The dwarven scholar had spent some time with Heiron, before they both had to flee from the Council of Anarchy, led by Jezrene Quickeye.

"There is a line of reasoning that runs to say that everything is connected. What if we connect the Anakharim to anarchists ideology."The seer took in all pieces of the puzzle and tried to see where the malevolent knights fit in to the grand scheme of things.

"There is certainly a linguistic coincidence," Littleby commented. One of the mephits laughed at what it thought was dwarven humour.

"That is what I was thinking.” Serena spoke very slowly as she was formulating how best to explain her ideas as she was speaking. “I have a theory..."

"I hate to interrupt but the suspense is killing me. What is the theory?” Andrew asked in annoyed tone. “You are drawing out your words. I... have... a... theory...."

"Pike it and I'll get to it.” Serena chuckled  at Andrew's impatience and smiled to indicate that there were no hard feelings. “Our running theory about why the modrons are marching early. Is it possible that the Anakharim are connected to it?"

"I DID NOT KNOW THAT WE HAD A THEORY,” Caleb had been keeping up with the flow of the conversation so far, but felt that he might be starting to fall behind. The sudden mention of a theory left him somewhat confused.

"Oh yes," the seer stated confidently.

"Here she goes," Andrew muttered under his breath.

"We think that the modrons are after the thing that Miranda is after." Serena said, referring to her wicked step-mother.

"WHAT?” Caleb asked, feigning shock. “THEY WANT TO KILL YOU?"

"No," Serena answered, annoyed at Caleb's attempt to make light of her theory.

"SEEMS LIKE AN AWFUL LOT OF TROUBLE TO MARCH TENS OF THOUSANDS OF MODRONS AROUND THE PLANES SIMPLY TO KILL YOU." Caleb laughed and his mephits joined in as well. Serena gave him a hard stare, but it had no effect on the earth genasi and some of the others grinned too.

"Perhaps the Anakharim are simply trying to profit from the march, rather than anything greater.." Lady Toujin left the end of her sentence hanging, hoping that these people would fill in the blanks. She heard from Sir Vamish's fevered talk that his sister had sent back reports of Anakharim joining mortal and modron parts and was afraid that the evil knights were planning on building an army of super knights.

"We have to find out more about the Anakharim," Littleby concluded.

"I could get information out of them," the halfling volunteered.

"YES,” Caleb agreed and slapped his fist against his open palm. “HIT THEM AND MAKE THEM TELL YOU WHAT YOU WANT."

"I'm a very good talker," Cade stated cheerfully.

"How are you going to get in?" the seer asked. She liked the sound of Caleb's plan, but did not think that it was going to be that straight forward.

"Oh, he goes in and hits them.” Cade said with a smile as he pointed at Caleb. “Once they are unconscious then I can get the information out of them."

"Alright."Serena stated although she was far from convinced.

"NOT AFTER I HIT THEM," Caleb said, retuning Cade's grin.

"This speculation is all well and good but until we actually get there, it's all theory." Lady Toujin hoped that they would come to some kind of decision soon as the knights were riding soon.

"Shall we ride with the knights or..." Littleby looked around to see what everyone's reactions were, but could not tell what the consensus was.

"Come on, these knights are very friendly cutters, honest." Cade saw hat Andrew was not happy with his cheerful determination and winked at him mischievously.

"Well, I'm certainly reassured by his presence." Serena commented as she pointed to Sir Osbourne. "Let me go and get a friend of mine who might be helpful." The seer clutched her locket and disappeared in to her Garden.

"Ooh, does she do that often?" Cade asked excitedly. No one answered his question, but the halfling did not seem to mind.

Since Serena appeared to have agreed that they should help the modrons, this left only Andrew and Caleb opposed to the idea. The earth genasi was not planning to shift his opinion, but Andrew nodded his head in agreement with Littleby.

"Excuse me I just have to go and get some important spell components." Littleby rushed in to the kitchen just in time before the barkeep was about to scrape out the cauldron in which he cooked the shlock with curtain dumplings. "Excuse me,” Littleby asked holding out a new bowl. “Can I have some more of those marvellous curtain dumplings?"


----------



## simmo (Mar 18, 2004)

DM Note: As you can see, there was some disagreement whether the party was going to help the modrons or not. This is one of the things to watch out for when running the _Great Modron March (TGMM)_ adventures - namely making sure that the players are motivated enough to take part.

The adventure involving saving the town of Haven (modified from TGMM) was fairly straight forward as it involved the realm of the goddess of one of the characters. Guarding the modrons across the outlands was somewhat harder to set up. If they had chosen not to do this, then the campaign would simply have moved on to the next adventure (probably one of the character related quests).


----------



## crater (Mar 18, 2004)

> Guarding the modrons across the outlands was somewhat harder to set up.




The Modrons don't endear themselves so greatly for anyone to offer them protection; they flatten towns and kill innocents! Maybe the companions could try to protect those who are in the path of the march, instead of the modrons themselves, and follow it that way.

- Littleby


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 18, 2004)

I agree that it's very difficult to care much about the Modrons, unless you're a LN berk yourself. But we're allowing a certain amount of player-plot-hook-following now, because the Modrons are important for some bloody reason, even if we don't know what it is yet.


----------



## simmo (Mar 18, 2004)

*Part 19 Leaving Ecstasy*

*chapter 1 Heavenly Bodies*

"Zakar," Serena called out, summoning her hound archon companion.

"Yes my Lady," the celestial replied in his growling voice as he appeared in next to her. His golden fur was somewhat damp and his canine mouth was open with his large red tongue hanging out. The hound archon was not that tall, but was very well built.

"I have need of you," the seer stated and she took his arm in hers.

"My Lady, the sky was full of crystal.” Zakar had managed to catch his breath and spoke quietly to his mistress. “Do you understand this?"

"What?" Serena frowned, trying to make sense of what the hound archon was saying.

"There was a rain of crystals." Zakar paused as if he was about to say something more but then changed his mind.

"Show me where," the heart seer of Tomeri commanded. She looked around the orchard were she always entered the garden and the only crystal that she could see where the flowers in the garden on the other side of the lake.

"They have gone, but for awhile the sky was lit up with a multitude of colours." Zakar looked up in to the sky as if he expected to see it happen again, but the strange phenomenon did not repeat itself.

"Was this whilst I was asleep?" Serena asked.

"No, it happened a day ago." The hound archon knew that days and nights did not pass in the same way that they did outside the Garden. He had been inside it for long enough to get a good idea of how much time had passed outside since the crystals in the sky.

"Yesterday morning," Serena pondered on what happened the day before. It had been a busy day leaving Elysium and arriving on the Outlands. The talking to her companions and meeting Nyon again – there were too many possibilities. "I had a vision, perhaps it had something to do with that."

"Perhaps my Lady, it is your Garden." Zakar looked at his mistress, but she could not read his expression.

"So they keep telling me.” Serena sighed and prepared to return to her friends. “OK, I'll have to think about that for awhile."

The heart seer of Tomeri and the hound archon returned to the others, appearing without any ceremony, noises or lights to herald their arrival.

"Oooh," Cade said, impressed by Serena's disappearing act and her new companion.

"Hello, this is Zakar." Serena introduced the hound archon to Cade.

"Hello Zakar,” the halfling said brightly. “I am Cade."

"In case you are curious that happens all the time." Andrew whispered in to the halfling's ear.

"Really?" Cade asked out loud. He wondered what other celestials might turn up with Serena in future and noted that the hound archon wore a lead collar.

Zakar and Sir Osbourne were introduced to each other. They shook hands, each testing the others strength and smiling in mutual admiration. Littleby muttered something about cohort envy to Caleb.

“WELL I KNOW THAT I AM GOING TO COME LAST THERE,” the earth genasi laughed heartily.

“What master?” the mineral mephit said indignantly. “Envious of a dog and a man with wings? Ha! He's not even a proper bird, bet he can't fly for toffee.”

“Yeah,” the ooze mephit joined in. “Bird-man of Bahamut, sod that for a game of soldiers.” The three mephits burst out laughing and made sure to keep well away from the celestial and half-celestial.

“You aint nothing but a hound archon,” the earth mephit tried to come up with something insulting and then realised that he'd cracked a good joke when he heard the other two mephits in fits of hysterical laughter.

Serena briefly explained to Zakar the situation about the knights guarding the march and the need to find the Anakharim base before they could launch another raid.

"Perhaps if I may visit Sir Vamish then I will be able to track the Anakharim?" Zakar was a very proficient tracker who knew that once he got the scent, he could track the trail all the way back in the depths of the Abyss if need be.

"Of course.” Serena turned towards Lady Toujin and noted that she was pleased with their decision to help her. “My Lady, would it be alright to visit Sir Vamish?"

“Yes,” Lady Toujin answered smiling warmly. She got up and breezed out of the tavern with the others following behind her. Once outside the priestess took out a handkerchief from inside her robe, she shook it in her hand and it expanded in to a beautiful carpet that floated a few feet above the ground.

She offered a place for the companions to ride on the carpet, but they all declined with the exclusion of Cade. Caleb looked at the floating piece of cloth in revulsion and thanked Grumbar that his long legs could carry him anywhere that he needed to go.

“HANG ON," Caleb said as they passed a pottery workshop along the way. He went inside together with his mephits for awhile and emerged carefully carrying two earthenware jugs sealed with wax.

Whilst the earth genasi was shopping Serena took her psi-crystal out of her pocket and coaxed it in to resting on Zakar's shoulder. She mentally commanded Ps'mon to ride on the hound archon's shoulder and to report anything unusual that it might become aware off.


----------



## simmo (Mar 18, 2004)

*Chapter 2 Fallen Knights*

The companions arrived at the infirmary and were witness to the aftermath of the battle between the knights of the Anakharim and the Order of Planar Militants. 

Several large rooms were filled with beds in which knights were being treated for their injuries. Some of the them had received only minor wounds, whilst others stained their sheets crimson from the wounds that they'd received. A few of the men and women were secured to their beds with sturdy rope and they cried out in fear every time that a shadow fell over them as someone passed nearby.

“WHAT KIND OF HEALING HAVE YOU GIVEN THESE MEN?" Caleb asked a group of healers.

"As much as Mishakal can give them," a barbarian woman in white furs replied.

"Pelor grants them a healing rest," a small man in bright yellow robes stated.

"Apollo will restore the strength to these brave warriors," a third healer responded.

"Tomeri's blessing gives them restful sleep," a halfling man added.

The halfling priest was tending to one of the knights who was attempting to wrest himself free of his bonds. He was joined by a halfling priestess and the two worked together to calm the man and helped him to get some much needed rest.

"My name is Silvermoon,” the halfling priest walked up to Serena. “This is Kriskrafts my wife," he said as he introduced the female halfling.

"I am Serena," the seer responded.

"It is a pleasure to meet you, Chosen of Tomeri.” The halfling priest embraced the heart seer and his wife did the same. Serena felt an immediate rapport with the two halflings, as if she had finally found some more of her family. “Let it be known that your deeds are strengthening our community every day."

"What deeds?" Serena was used to the clergy of Tomeri treating her with respect due to her status as a Chosen, but she had not thought about the fact that her travels were closely followed by the clergy as well.

"Your great deeds, word is spreading that you have completed your quest." Silvermoon took Serena by the arm and steered her over to a table were some sweet meats and drinks were prepared. He and Kriskrafts made sure that everyone had something to eat, making them feel welcome and at home.

"I haven't..." Serena began trying to explain that she'd not finished her quest.

"Your valour in saving Haven was a great blessing for all of us," Kriskrafts smiled and held Serena's hand. The seer felt very content in the presence of the halfling couple and for a moment forgot about all her cares and worries.

Caleb coughed loudly. "JUST CLEARING MY THROAT," he said noting that Serena was getting distracted.

"That was really Caleb and Littleby's doing," the seer explained. She'd certainly helped, but the earth genasi and the dwarf had worked actively to slow down the march.

"We have heard of the warrior of stone who slowed the march and the lore master who saved the sacred library." Silvermoon nodded his head in thanks to both men. As a scholar himself he knew the value of the written word and was especially pleased as he'd recently sent one of his completed works to the library in Haven that Littleby had saved.

The halfling couple led the companions to the bed in which Sir Vamish lay sleeping and the two said a quick prayer to the goddess of Love and Wisdom to aid the injured warrior. Sir Vamish had been dealt several nasty blows by his enemies  before the Anakharim overcame his defences. The knight's valour had saved the lives of many of his men and they had dragged him from beneath his slain foes in time to save him from being crushed.  

Sir Vamish's face was ashen and bandages covered his arms and chest. His closed eyes flickered as if he was in the grips of a terrible dream. Silvermoon placed a white blanket over the knight and Sir Vamish slept more soundly. Serena recognised the blanket as a holy item used in the service of Tomeri. Malkir had a similar blanket, but he was off in Limbo getting to grips with his Divergence.  

"My Lady I have the scent," Zakar stated.

"Fantastic," Serena replied, cheered by the presence of Silvermoon and Kriskrafts.

"The knight are preparing to ride within the hour," Lady Toujin informed the others.

"Would you mind awfully if I peek in to his mind?" Cade asked the priestess of Bahamut.

"Well it is very unusual,” Lady Toujin was somewhat apprehensive about allowing the halfling to poke around in the knight's head, but she also realised that they still did not know much about what happened in the battle. “But only if you can guarantee that no harm will come to him."

"Oh, absolutely." Cade grinned reassuringly at the priestess and pulled up a stool so that he could reach the sleeping knight.

"Can you be sure that no harm will come to you?" Littleby asked, curious to see what Cade had in mind.

"This is only a danger if this man is of genius intellect and I'm pretty sure that we don't have to worry about that in this case. It would be better if he could give his consent though." Cade had done this before, but he preferred doing it with a willing subject.


----------



## simmo (Mar 18, 2004)

*Chapter 3 And Away We Go*

Lady Toujin bent over the bed and whispered some words in to Sir Vamish's ear. The knight's eyes flickered open briefly in alarm and then softened as he recognised the countenance of the priestess of Bahamut. He sighed in relief and tried to cough. Kriskrafts helped him to drink some water and the knight quickly glanced at everyone gathered around his bed. He'd certainly not expected to wake up to such a reception. In fact, at one point in the battle he'd not expected to wake up again at all.

Cade pressed his finger gently against the side of Sir Vamish's head and allowed the knights thoughts to open up to him like a blooming flower. The halfling could see the knights of the Order of Planar Militants giving chase to the Anakharim and following them in to a series of canyons. The vile knights had struck lighting fast against the modrons and had succeeded in carrying off a number of modron captives.

Sir Vamish and his men rode in to a trap, following a group of Anakharim in to a dead-end canyon. A larger force of evil knights blocked them in and for awhile all seemed lost. Sir Vamish led several charges to try and force their way out of the canyon and during the final and successful break for freedom he had fallen. Fortunately some of his men had been able to rescue him and the defeated knight rode back quickly to the safety of Ecstasy.

Cade tried to find out anything else about the Anakharim and saw two things that bothered Sir Vamish greatly. The first was that he'd heard the yeth hounds actually caused fear in the lawful and orderly modrons. This was something that  the knight had not expected and the other guards had informed him that the yeth hounds were used during night-time raids.

The other thing that Sir Vamish remembered clearly was that the evil knight who struck him down after he'd been pulled from his horse had a modron arm instead of a normal arm. The Anakharim knight had super-human strength in his mechanical arm and he'd been dreaming about that repeatedly until Silvermoon had placed the blanket of Tomeri over him.

"Did any of them attack the modrons?" Littleby asked after Cade had shared with the others the information that he'd gleaned from Sir Vamish's mind.

"You know what we discussed before about taking bits out of modrons and keeping it alive." Serena commented referring to a discussion previously.

"I have never heard of such a thing," Lady Toujin said, appalled at the idea.

"I have," the seer stated grimly. "I have discussed it with Littleby before," she explained.

"That's horrible,” the priestess of Bahamut exclaimed. “That must mean that they are keeping the modrons alive somehow."

"Sounds about right. I think that either some of the pieces of the puzzle are coming together or some very nasty coincidences are occurring." Serena glanced over at Littleby and saw from the expression on his face that he was thinking along the same lines.

"It would be an outstanding red herring," Littleby said agreeing with Serena's assessment of the situation.

"Well I like to say, keep moving!" Cade was eager to be off and see the modrons up close and personal. He'd heard numerous tales in the Cage about the modrons since they'd started early. Especially from members of the Doomguard faction who hinted at having a grand scheme to end the march once and for all.

“You're a quite mad Cade," Serena said, rolling her eyes in exasperation.

"No, I'm a halfling." Cade replied with a big smile.

"Whatever," Serena could not help but smile. She became more serious at the though of riding out to do battle with the Anakharim and addressed her companion. "Zakar."

"Yes my Lady," the hound archon appeared moved by the sacrifice Sir Vamish had made for his men.
"You have the scent?" the seer asked sweetly.

"Yes my Lady," the hound archon confirmed.

"Then we should probably follow it," she stated and got ready to leave the infirmary. She embraced both Silvermoon and Kriskrafts warmly, saddened at the thought of leaving them so soon after meeting them. However, she felt that she would be seeing them again soon.

Once outside the companions joined the ranks of the knights belonging to the Order of Planar Militants. They were each provided with a war horse and Caleb chose to ride in a chariot together with Andrew.

As the two hundred men and women rode out again to safeguard the modrons and the people following the march, the townsfolk came out to wave them farewell. Ebenezer the Good, mayor of the town, stood on an elevated wooden platform and threw down flowers to the departing knights.

As the mephits flew past the wooden platform the burst out in to song. “He's a good. He's a good.” They sang off key, the three voices clashing horribly. ”He's Ebenezer good.” A slaad choir would have been more pleasing to listen to.

The knight rode for the remainder of the day and caught up with the great modron march. Some of the other groups of knights who had remained with the march were relieved of their guarding duties as the replacements had arrived. Serena and her friends set up camp for the night and prepared to ride out in the morning to catch up with the ceaseless marching modrons.


----------



## simmo (Mar 19, 2004)

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* to Bring you the Following News....

Baron Bwimb Claims Great Find in House of Chambered Madness

Chant mongers and touts are rattling their bone-boxes around the Cage bringing you this breaking piece of news. Those in the know claim that Baron Bwimb, the self-styled ruler of the Para-Elemental Plane of Ooze, has recently come in to the possession of a powerful artifact. Several of the fiendish races have sent representatives to bid for the item which is being described as an ancient artifact of immense power. The bidding was interrupted at one point by some boisterous drow who claimed that the item belonged to their goddess. The auction has been postponed until this matter can be cleared up.

Our reporter on the scene, the renowned Ashenbach, was able to get a quick interview with Baron Bwimb.

Ashenbach: "So Baron Bwimb, tell us a little about this pretty bauble that your slimy collectors scavenged from the dumping grounds of the planes?"

Bwimb: "We are to be referred to as His Imperial Majesty Bwimb, Grand Ruler of the Plane of Splendour, Ravager of Prime Worlds, Overseer of the Elemental Planes..."

Ashenbach: "Suren, suren. Whatever you say big man." "Now back to the question please?"

Bwimb: "Well... if you insist on being rude then I will terminate this interview and you along with right it here and now." "Guards!"

Ashenbach: "Uh... Any truth to the chant that this item aint for real?"

Bwimb: "Absolutely not. I stake my life on the claim that this item is genuine."

Ashenbach: "Perhaps you can describe it in a little more detail for our readers?"

Bwimb: "How many berks read the rag that you publish?"

Ashenbach: "Many cutters read our fine newspaper. Many readers, some of whom cast a long shadow, suren. Including the Orroloth."

Bwimb: "Orro... who? Never heard of him."

Ashenbach: "And Shemeshka the Marauder."

Bwimb: "Ah, stand down guards." Coughs. "The item in question is a powerful wand that has been imbued with the power of a divine entity."

Ashenbach: "The divine high-up being..."

Bwimb: "Ha! You can't catch me out that easy. I see what your game is." "Guards, take this sneaky tiefer away and give him the same farewell that we gave to those dark-skinned elven witches."

Ashenbach: "Wait a minute! Hold the deader cart just a moment. What's the significance of the word Vengeance?"

Bwimb: "Guards, take him away already." "Let it be known from this day forward that I, Imperial Majesty Bwimb, Grand Ruler of the Plane of Splendour, Ravager of Prime Worlds, Unrepentant Tyrant of the Elemental Planes, Keeper of All Secrets and Vanquisher of the Dawnthrone, do hereby decree that the word vengeance will not be uttered in this plane or any other where my power holds sway."
_

DM Note: From now onwards WITA (We Interrupt This Adventure) updates will not mentioned during the gaming sessions. The players will get them as clues from when reading this story hour. This means that you get to find out about them at the same time as the players do.


----------



## crater (Mar 19, 2004)

> I agree that it's very difficult to care much about the Modrons, unless you're a LN berk yourself.




It seems like the Modrons are more a force of nature than any reasonable kind of civilisation. You can supposedly work _within_ a civilisation or society but you have to work _around _ the Modrons. Littleby cares for them only so much as he understands they play an important role in maintaining planar stability. At least, thats the way its always been...




> "The item in question is a powerful wand that has been imbued with the power of a divine entity."




Yikes!    I wonder where that was found? If we can find out where it is being kept we can find out where Miranda Alman will show up next!


----------



## crater (Mar 19, 2004)

> The auction has been postponed until this matter can be cleared up.




...infact if the auction is still open we could put in a counter bid!


----------



## simmo (Mar 19, 2004)

crater said:
			
		

> ...infact if the auction is still open we could put in a counter bid!




Absolutely!    Cade's character knows people who know people that can get you an audience with Baron Bwimb. I'd be interested to hear what you have in mind to offer as a bid for the item.... 

Also, if you need to contact Ashenbach, then Andrew is the man to speak to. Caleb's ooze mephit can act as a guide if you want to travel to the para-elemental plane of ooze (aka House of Chambered Madness).


----------



## simmo (Mar 19, 2004)

crater said:
			
		

> Yikes!    I wonder where that was found? If we can find out where it is being kept we can find out where Miranda Alman will show up next!




It's about time that Miranda Allman made an appearance, thanks for the idea    Hmm, I wonder where the adventurers could be going next?


----------



## simmo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Part 20 What Lies Beneath*

*chapter 1 May Tomeri Keep You Safe in Her Arms*

That night Serena lay awake thinking about what Zakar had mentioned about the Garden. It was bothering her that she could not figure out what the crystals signified and she turned looked over to see if the hound archon was awake. Zakar sat quietly nearby watching over his mistress. She asked him to describe again the happenings in her Garden.

"There was a rain of crystals, some time after Roxanne entered the Garden. It seemed as if something was being asked of the Garden and it was responding." The hound archon had described once again what happened in the garden and the feeling that he experienced during the strange event.

"Wait a minute, Roxanne is in the Garden?" Serena was shocked to hear the news and she felt her chest tighten with emotion.

"Yes,” Zakar replied gently. “I had presumed that you had invited her."

"Not specifically but she is more than welcome of course." Serena thought back to the half-elven woman who had helped to evacuate the orphanage in the port city of Haven before the modrons had marched through. After the mechanical creatures had passed through nothing remained of the orphanage or Roxanne.

"It felt as though the Garden was being probed or studied by something." This was not something that the hound archon understood or had the language to describe and he tried to convey his feelings as best as he could.

"Probed, by what?" Serena asked sounding concerned.

"By another crystal,” Zakar responded. “It was communicating with the Garden."

"I'm seriously contemplating that this might be Nyon." Serena did not sound happy and hoped that the interfering god of Fate and Prophecy was not messing with her Garden.

"I do not believe that it was him my Lady." Zakar had met Nyon briefly and could sense his presence if he was nearby.

"Ah, interesting.” The seer let her intuition guide her and thought of another possibility. “Eliel?"

"My lady, I am confused," the hound archon could not follow Serena's train of thought.

"I wonder if it was Eliel," the seer explained.

"For a brief moment I had a mental image of a small creature with green skin, pointed ears and it carried many strange devices." Zakar's eyes were almost closed as he concentrated hard at trying to figure out what he experienced in the Garden.

"That would be Pic," Littleby pointed out.

"Pic?" Serena asked, not recognising the name or meaning of the word.

"The gobber from the Iron Kingdoms,” the dwarven scholar reminded his friend.

"Oh, when we were on the Princess Profiteer and he scanned the garden. That explains it." It finally made sense to Serena what had happened in the Garden. The gobber had probed the Garden with his three crystal apparatus before the jump to the Outlands, that had manifest as a rain of crystals in the Garden.

"It must have been a mental scan of some kind," Littleby mused.

"Yes," Serena agreed. "Zakar, I'd like to see Roxanne." She took hold of the hound archons golden furred hand and clutched her silver locket in the other hand.

"Of course my Lady, I will take you to her," Zakar replied. The locket grew warm in Serena's hand and they disappeared from sight.

Serena and Zakar entered the Garden in the usual place, inside the orchard next to her cottage. In the distance she could see the crystal garden across the lake and the fields of barley nearby. In the other direction was a large hill with a dark forest on the other side. The seer felt something stir in the lake, but could not tell what it was.

The hound archon led the heart seer over the hill, away from the lake and in the direction of the forest. Between the hill and the tree line were several buildings, some of which lay in ruins. They looked exactly the same as the remains of the orphanage in the port city of Haven. Serena could make out the form of a plump half-elven woman sweeping between the ruined buildings and she felt a lump in her throat at seeing Roxanne again.

"It's growing. The Garden is changing." Serena said to her companion.

"Yes, my Lady," the hound archon replied, unsure of how much his mistress truly understood what the Garden actually was.

"Roxanne," the seer placed her arms around the half-elven woman and embraced her in greeting.

"Lady Serena,” Roxanne spoke softly, afraid that she might be an unwelcome visitor. “I hope that I am not imposing."

"I want to thank you," Serena spoke from the heart, genuinely grateful for what the carer had done.

"For?" Roxanne looked around at the ruins and sighed at the thought of all the work that she still had to do. She could not see anything obvious that the Chosen of Tomeri might be grateful for.

"For all your help,” Serena said softly. “For your bravery."

"Oh, it's the least that I could do." Roxanne understood what the seer was referring to and felt quite self-conscious.

"No Roxanne, it's the most that you could do." The heart seer was almost overcome with emotion at seeing the half-elven woman and recalling her sacrifice.

"I did what Tomeri asked of me," Roxanne said.

"Yes you did," Serena agreed.

"Thank you for allowing me to stay here," the half-elven woman choked back her tears. The emotions of their reunion almost too much to bear.

"Of course," Serena said and she gave her a big hug.

"How go things outside?" Roxanne asked after a brief pause.

"'Interesting' is the best word for it," the seer smiled wryly.

"And the little ones, are they OK?" Roxanne tried to make the question sound casual, but she could not hide her concern.

"They are fine,” Serena reassured her. “Haven is being rebuilt. The children are being rehoused."

"You haven't by any chance come across two halflings recently? Silvermoon and Kriskrafts?" The half-elven woman had sensed their presence from within the Garden and hoped that Serena had come across them. She knew that the halfling couple were a great source of strength and comfort to many in the faithful of Tomeri.

"Yes I met them in the infirmary in Ecstasy," the seer confirmed.

"They are good people, I hope that you meet them again." Roxanne smiled at hearing the good news.

"They are very good people," Serena agreed.

"When I met them they seemed to me to exemplify the wisdom of Tomeri. There is much that can be learned from them." The halfling couple had come to Haven some months before the march passed through. Silvermoon had recently finished an important piece of work and the trip had been in celebration. The halfling couple and their family were very popular when they visited the orphanage and Roxanne had been very grateful for their help.

"I only spoke with them for a short time," Serena said.

"I'm not sure if the others in the Garden have said anything, but now that there are four of us.” The half-elven woman looked over at Zakar who nodded his head in agreement, indicating that she should continue. “You have the choice whether to allow more people to enter it or not."

"I think that I need to wait before I make that choice," the seer replied. She had not been prepared for Roxanne to be in the Garden and although she was very welcome, Serena wanted some time to think about what other souls entering might result in.

"We are also aware of a man who drowned.” Zakar shook his head, but Roxanne pretended not to notice. “You have his memory as well."

"I do," Serena stated as she took out the black amulet shaped like a frog caught inside a piece of rock. It was the memory stone that she'd brought from A'kin, proprietor of the Friendly Fiend shop in the Lower Ward of the City of Doors. When Serena had explored the memory already stored inside, she'd found that it contained the last moments of a guard from Curst, gate-town to Carceri, who had been killed by his colleagues.


----------



## simmo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Chapter 2 Redemption of a Lost Soul*

The shadowy outline of the guard from Curst appeared in front of Serena, Zakar and Roxanne. The hound archon growled softly in warning even though the pale shadow did not look threatening in any way. The man had a sorrowful expression on his face. His clothing appeared wet and he still wore the ugly armour that had dragged him to his death in the swamp outside of Curst.

"You are the man from Curst," Serena said unsure of what the shadow's name was.

"I am yes," the man replied, his voice sounding as if it came from somewhere beneath the ground.

"You were murdered," the seer made the statement in the hopes that the shadow would confirm her theory.

"I suppose that I got what was coming to me," the man did not bother to deny the truth of what happened to him.

"What is your name?" Serena asked.

"My name is Enrimas," the shadow of a man replied.

"I am Serena, you are welcome in my home." The seer smiled at the shadow and he felt as though he was moving closer whilst appearing to stay in the same place.

"But you do not know me," the man said incredulously.

"I do not need to," the seer shrugged her shoulders and smiled. She could tell that Zakar was not pleased with her decision and she chose to ignore him for the moment.

"I thank you," Enrimas said, truly grateful for the great reward that Serena had given him. Colour slowly seeped in to his form and his body became more substantial. Within moments he had become as real as Roxanne and Zakar in the Garden.

"Are you the presence that I felt in the lake?" Serena asked, thinking back to the feeling of something lurking at the edges that she'd experienced when she entered the Garden.

"No.” The man shook his head emphatically. “Would you like me to investigate it?"

"Well I'm certainly planning to investigate it before I leave. If you can help me with that would be fantastic." Serena had made up her mind to find out what else might be lurking in her Garden and wanted to sort out the situation in the lake as soon as possible.

“Of course," the man replied. He experienced such a profound feeling of relief and happiness at being allowed fully in to the Garden that he was willing to do anything for this woman. He'd never felt love and acceptance as this before in his life.

"Zakar, can you find Inlia and bring her and Roxanne to the lake." Serena commanded her companion and got ready to set off back up the hill.

"Yes my Lady," the hound archon growled and cast an angry stare at the former shadow.

"Enrimas, will you please come with me." The seer held out her arm and the man gratefully escorted her up the hill and down the other side.

As they walked the guards' armour and countenance changed. The leering faces on his armour became more noble. They transformed in to stern faces who were staunch guardians of love, honour and justice. His clothes dried out and gained a more colourful look, unlike the drab appearance that they had in life. By the time that they had reached the lake the man's appearance had altered to such an extent that he would not have looked out of place riding in to battle with the knights from the Order of Planar Militant. Even his stride became more confident.

"I have lived as a shadow of this place for some time.” Enrimas looked down at his changed appearance, although he was not surprised by the new image. “As a shadow I am aware that there are parts of us that we do not always want to reveal. It is  my belief that what lies in there is a part of you that you may not wish to confront at this time."

"This is my Garden," Serena stated firmly.

"Yes it is," Enrimas agreed.

"In my Garden I am at peace. All of myself must be here." The seer felt as if she could express all the different and sometimes conflicting sides of herself here without fear of being judged by others.

"It is all here," Enrimas said confirmed.

"I must understand it and therefore confront it.” The seer sounded very determined and confident. “Thanks for your concern."

When Serena arrived at the lake she was met by her father. He did not sweep her off her feet as he did last time and approached her more cautiously. At first he hugged her somewhat awkwardly, but when she hugged him back he felt more comfortable.

"Father, you do not have to be afraid of me." Serena tried to read his expression, but his eyes did not reveal the secrets that they hid.

"Well, we have been apart for so long that it does feel as if we are strangers sometimes." Serena's father was very grateful to be close to his daughter, but he knew that they had a long road ahead of them.

"I understand," the seer replied wisely.

"Are you sure that you are ready for this?" her father asked, still seeking to protect his daughter even from herself.

"I am as ready as I'll ever be." Serena straightened her shoulders and faced the lake.

"You should know that I will always be here for you," her father said quietly as he held his daughter's hand.

The youthful Inlia, caring Roxanne and eternal Zakar joined them at the lake's edge. Serena waded in to the dark waters of the lake until it reached her hips and sensed that the bottom fell away sharply a short distance ahead.

"Reveal yourself,” she called out as she stood in the cold waters of the dark and deep lake.


----------



## simmo (Mar 19, 2004)

*chapter 3 Avatar of Anger*

As Serena stood in the waters she felt uneasy. Deep inside her a dam that had been holding back all her anger, frustration and rage burst. The seer felt waves of anger washing over her and bubbling up from inside her like a geyser. For the first time in a long while she allowed herself to experience the hatred that she carried around, but always put to the side keeping it bottled up.

Warmed from inside by the heat of her anger, the seer watched indifferently as the waters of the lake began to bubble and boil. Damn Nyon for his interfering ways. Damn him for cryptic words and riddles. Damn Miranda Allman for ruining her life and being responsible for the death of her father. Damn the modrons for killing innocents in the city of Haven. Damn them all.

Suddenly the surface of the lake dipped downwards for a brief moment and then a large black reptilian head burst from beneath the water. The elder wyrm's head arched upwards and out of the lake, until she towered over Serena and the souls gathered at the edge of the lake. The dragon glared down majestically with a malevolent gleam in it's dark and sinister eyes. The ancient dragon let out a primal scream of rage and hatred, it's caustic breath spreading the stench of death to those nearby.

"Come to me," Serena commanded calmly.

The angry black dragon lowered her head until she was level with the heart seer of Tomeri. Zakar growled angrily, frustrated at not being permitted to act and feeling helpless in the face of the a creature of such malevolence and power. Serena had not moved from her spot in the lake and although her blue dress was soaked from the chest downwards, she appeared not to notice.

_Scores have not been settled yet, I will not rest._ The dragon spoke directly in to Serena's mind and she could feel the anger carried over by those words.

_Neither will I,_ Serena vowed.

_Then we are as one._ The black dragon dipped its head downwards in a sign of respect, her chin going beneath the water briefly.

_We are. I am not afraid of you._ Serena studied the creature that had emerged from the dark lake, but could read nothing in the dragon's cold and hard eyes.

_It is well that you should not be._ The dragon's thoughts were tinged with scornful laughter. _If ever you lose control of me, then fear me._

_Yes,_ the seer replied, acknowledging the truth of that statement. Serena reached up and planted a kiss on the creature's scales which were as black as night. _I need you,_ she thought.

_Now?_ The dragon glanced briefly at the others, but dismissed them as unworthy of her attention.

_Always,_ Serena answered.

_I will hold you to this._ The dragon stared hard at the seer.

_You need me as well,_ Serena was coming to terms with what the creature was and what it represented. She realised that since it was part of her, it could not survive without her.

_Of course. I will come when you call for me._ The creature replied mirthfully. _But there will also be times when I come and you have not call for me._ All traces of humour disappeared from its thoughts and it attempted to judge Serena's reaction.

_I am prepared for that._ The seer thought confidently that she knew who and what she was.

_You had better be._ The dragon warned her. _Some day you may lose control. I hope that you are ready to face the consequences of that._

_I know myself._ the seer re-iterated.

_You had better._ The great wyrm began to lower itself back beneath the waters of the lake.

_I have all the control I need._ Now that Serena knew what the creature was, she knew that she was in control of her anger.

_Good luck to you then._ The dragon disappeared beneath the surface of the lake and the waters became still once again.

"Well," Serena turned towards the others. "I need you too." She embraced each of the others who resided in the Garden. When she hugged Zakar, she noticed that he was trembling a little.

"Can we leave this place my Lady?" the hound archon asked respectfully. "Your father has chosen to reside here, but the rest of us are not comfortable here."

"By the lake?" The seer was surprised to hear Zakar express his fear of her. "She is only a part of me."

"We understand my Lady," Zakar replied gently. "But it is not a part of you that we are comfortable around."

"She is part of my strength," Serena stated confidently.

"Yes my Lady, but is not the strength that Tomeri would wish for you to draw upon," the hound archon said.

"Surely Tomeri wishes me to draw upon my entire self?" Serena felt a little annoyed at being told how to feel by Zakar.

"You know the will of Tomeri my Lady," the hound archon said, brining the discussion to an end.

"There is something that we need to do here before I leave." The seer took out the black, frog-shaped memory stone that she had bought from A'kin, owner of the Friendly Fiend shop in Sigil. She recorded in to it that moment when Zakar, her father, Inlia, Roxanne, Enrimas, and her were all standing at the water's edge.

Once that was done she left the Garden and rejoined her friends.


----------



## crater (Mar 19, 2004)

> I'd be interested to hear what you have in mind to offer as a bid for the item....




...perhaps a hand of Vecna, or something of equivalent value?   



> Caleb's ooze mephit can act as a guide if you want to travel to the para-elemental plane of ooze.




 R.I.P. one great plan.


----------



## simmo (Mar 19, 2004)

crater said:
			
		

> ...perhaps a hand of Vecna, or something of equivalent value?




Maybe you could look for something in A'kin's shop. I'm sure that he would be willing to help you out    Also, if you want to trade it for something else that is imbued with divine power, then perhaps you could petition Tomeri, Nyon or Grumbar?

I have to confess to not making Caleb's mephits as helpful as they could be. He's invested in a prestige class to get them and they should do something useful from time to time. A quick way to get to the para-elemtal plane of ooze is to jump in to random puddles in the Hive ward, especially the ones with the small grasping hands.


----------



## simmo (Mar 22, 2004)

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* to bring you the following scholarly excerpt by the noted sage Littleby Cakebeard

[Note: this chapter was written by Crater, who plays Littleby Cakebeard]

Side note - Making Sense of it All
_
Making Sense of it All

The Dansters were once members of the outlawed faction called the Expansionists, they came to Tal'Chuan as fugitives and have been there for several generations. 

Lord Danster went to rally his planar allies to combat the Illithid invaders, but he went missing. 

The Harmonium were searching for the Dansters, in order to bring the fugitives to 'justice'. They then became involved in the war with the Illlithids. 

Miranda Allman, Serena's step-mother made a contract with an Arcanoloth called Orroloth to gain power and status. 

_What was the relationship between Miranda Allman and the Danster family? _

While following the trail the group is soon attacked by a band of Githyankis, led by one who we now know to be called Jezreen Quickeye, a high-up in the Council of Anarchy, who I think are based in Automata, gate-town to Mechanus. 

Quickeye actually assists the party in fighting the Illithids, both there at the mountain spire city Tal'Chuan, and then much later in Automata in the arena, so we know she doesn't like Illithid, _so why did she come to Tal'Chuan? Simply to fight Illithid?_ Probably not. _Was Quickeye working against the Harmonium in Tal'Chuan, Anarchy vs Law?_ Would it be possible to find a timeline of the events around the invasion and Miranda Allman's rise to power?

The companions are frequently attacked by assassins, who each bear a black band around one finger. One of the assassins carries a magical dagger, an artifact related to Orcus, a dead fiendish god. One of the companions eventually gets overwhelmed by the personality of the dagger and now serves the assassins. When the companions fight the Assassins again in Sigil it turns out that they are Anarchists, and that they were sent by Miranda Allman, Serena's step-mother. _So are all the assassins Anarchists, or is Miranda Allman just working with them to get Serena?_ The assassins imprisoned the companions on Acheron at one stage. _If Miranda Allman wants Serena dead so badly why didn't they kill them there and then?_ Instead they left a mark of the Orcus. _Am I wrong in presuming a connection between Miranda and the cult of the dead Orcus? Was that the nature of her contract with Orroloth? _

In Commissioner Redstirke's office in the City Barracks, the illithid investigator told me that he had delved in to the mind of the last group of assassins. 

He discovered their employer's name: Mirdanda Allman. He also discovered two other names. One relating to someone aiding the assassins and another relating to someone opposing them. The name of the ally is: Orroloth. The name of the enemy is: Jezrene.

_A timeline of the events around the invasion and Miranda Allman's rise to power (GM Notes)

- in centuries past there was a great empire which grew out of the conquest of many countries 
- eventually the empire began to wane and religious wars wracked the land 
- the influences of the churches fell shortly afterwards and cabals of wizards rose to power 
- the empire survived under the new leaders until one fateful day 
- about a generation ago a new moon appeared in the sky over the world of Lammed 
- with the new moon came invaders who enslaved and broke the empire is a short campaign that lasted less than six months 
- those who were able to fled to the southern continent where the majority of people survive in the Mountain Spire cities 
- others chose to live in small kingdoms between the cities, but the land is not very hospitable 
- humans and other still live in the Northern continent where there is no war, famine or plague 
- the Enemy allows them to continue with their lives and 'farms' them as and when necessary 
- mostly they take for food, but sometimes for experimentation 
- in the Southern continent the wizard cabals still rule, but the increase in psionics and planar influences threatens their power 

So how does Miranda Allman fit in to all of this.... 

- Serena Allman was born to a high ranking officer in the army of Tal'Nattan and his beautiful wife 
- At an early age it was discovered that Serena had mindwalking abilities 
- She was raised in part by those who accepted people with these 'gifts' 
- Her mother passed away and awhile later her father married a woman called Miranda 
- This new wife was an ambitious women who came from an impoverished family, but she was very attractive and soon won over the retired officer 
- Serena's education was in part sponsored by the Danster family who employed and trained her (although never in a formal capacity) 
- the Dansters were one of the few noble families to admit to having 'mind gifts' 
- It was during one of her longer journeys away from home that General Allman disappeared 
- No one was sure what happened to him, but it was presumed that he had been carried off by the Enemy 
- Sometimes afterwards Serena was asked by Lady Danster to look for her missing husband and Serena eventually journeyed to the planes in search of him 

- Having acquired the Allman fortunes, Miranda proceeded to spread her influence by uniting many of the lesser Noble families in to a larger whole 
- With the fall of the ruling cabal in Tal'Chuan and arrival of the Harmonium, many flocked to Miranda's banner for support 
- It is rumoured that Miranda Allman possess unique gifts which are different to mindwalkers or the ruling wizards 
- The Temple of Tomeri is opposed to Miranda's schemes, but does not have much military power to intervene 
- There are rumours that the ruling Cabal is preparing to retire from the city of Tal'Nattan 
- Miranda Allman has made it clear that the Enemy army which threatens Tal'Chuan will not reach Tal'Nattan 
- People have begun disappearing in the lower levels of the city of Tal'Nattan and there are rumours of dark creatures prowling the lower levels 
_
Recordings in a Mimir

[Note: this chapter was written by Crater, who plays Littleby Cakebeard]

One dark, sewer-scented anti-peak in the Lower Ward, Honorary Harmonium Officer Littleby Cakebeard, Dwarven wizard and negation specialist, joined Caleb Dour, the Earth Genasi priest of Grumbar and Elemental Paragon, for a mug of Moradin’s Swagger in the Earth quadrant of The Tavern of Elemental Evil. 

Littleby related the tale of the companions since Serena, Malkir and Deus were charged with finding the missing Expansionist Lord Danster. Dour proved to be a patient listener. When 5 minutes after completing the summary Dour still hadn't responded, moved or even blinked, Littleby was startled by the Earth Genasi shifting suddenly in his stone chair and fixing eye contact. 

“THAT'S INTERESTING.” The understatement was slow and deliberate. The Earth Genasi rarely seemed surprised, which considering the amount of information he tended to miss due to time-lag, was commendable. 

“I have a theory.” began Littleby. Littleby had many theories. He theorised that the dark powers and arch-fiends of the Lower Planes were in fact nothing more than Imps, Mephits and rogue familiars playing the grandest and most elaborate hijinks, which mortals know as the Blood War, from their positions of almost absolute secrecy. He theorised that the Multiverse operated according to The Rule of Fours, which was like The Rule of Threes but superbly balanced and therefore more probable. 

He continued: “It is known that the Anarchists are fractious, often working in isolated cells, sometimes with contrary objectives. We know that Jezreen Quickeye, a high ranking Anarchist, counts among her enemies Miranda Allman, who works with a separate cell. One thing that unites all Anarchists however is the long-term goal of bringing down the faction structure of Sigil. 

“Now, I suspect that Toranna the Grey is herself not a Dustman. She works for the Luminous Ones whose objective is to infiltrate all the factions. To what end, revolution perhaps? When they were exposed where did they run to? To Carceri, land of vengelings and traitorlings, spiritual home and very physical headquarters of the Anarchists, so i’m told. I believe that the Luminous Ones are some kind of uber-cell within the Anarchists, and Toranna the Grey serves this purpose knowingly or unknowingly.” 

Dour was once again silent for some time, then stirred as he began to speak: 

“THERE SEEMS TO BE FAR TOO MUCH ANARCHY AT WORK FOR MY TASTES. ARE YOU CERTAIN THAT THIS MIRANDA ALLMAN IS IN LEAGUE WITH THE CULT OF ORCUS, THE GOD OF THE DEAD? NOT THAT I STUDY OTHER RELIGIONS IN MUCH DETAIL.” 

“We can be sure that the Assassins she sends after us bear the black band of Orcus, a ring of unlife that perhaps signifies disconnection from the worlds of the living. My guess is that since signing the fiendish contract with the Yugoloth she has gained much influence within the cult.” 

“PERHAPS THE YUGOLOTH SERVES A HIGHER MASTER. PERHAPS HE MERELY BROKERED THE CONTRACT.” 

“Possibly, but he claims to be able to nullify the contract, or at least add clauses. This much I have seen him do. But listen, heres a fishy tale: Miranda Allman desperately wants Serena and her companions dead. Why? Could it be because of her mission to find Lord Danster, who went to rally opposition to the Illithid invaders? This would put her in league with the Illithid.” 

“A FOUL UNION INDEED. MAANZACORIAN AND ORCUS. MAANZACORIAN IS THE CULT OF THE GOD OF DARK MAGIC, WHAT INTEREST WOULD THEY HAVE IN THE CHURCH OF A LONG DEAD FIEND?” 

“...and why together would they invade an entire world, Orcus from within, Maanzacorian from without?” 

There was a heavy silence. Silence was always heavy in company of the Earth Genasi. It was just that time itself seemed to slow down somewhat, the air around him took on the consistency of butter. 

“COULD IT BE THAT THE TWO UNHOLY CHURCHES COMBINED INTEND TO RAISE THE DEAD FIEND ORCUS?” 

The butter visibly churned. Littleby stood up, his face pale, and walked slowly towards the bar. 

“SUCH A FEAT MAY REQUIRE PERHAPS THE SACRIFICE OF COUNTLESS THOUSANDS OF SOULS.” said Dour, lost in thought, not realising his companion had left the table. 

At length, Littleby, two more mugs of Swagger, and a large urn of dumpling Schlock arrived at the table. 

“Where do undead Illithid go to drink in Sigil?” asked Littleby, having regained his composure somewhat. The furrows in Caleb's heavy brow were furrowing thrice-fold. “The Tavern of Smelly Mental Evil.” said the Dwarf coldly. “Do you want the dumplings?” he enquired, ladelling Schlock into a pair of tin bowls. 

“PERHAPS WE WOULD GET SOME ANSWERS THERE THEN.” 

“Very possibly my friend,” slurped the Dwarf, “...very possibly.”


----------



## simmo (Mar 22, 2004)

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* to bring you the following scholarly excerpt by the noted sage Littleby Cakebeard

[Note: this chapter was written by Crater, who plays Littleby Cakebeard]

Chapter 3 - Stonecunning 

One day, the legendary engineer Ripshack Stonecunning was measuring the cogs of Mechanus when he espied his friend of old, Obvio, a daring young Halfling planewalker of no small experience. The old Dwarf hi-ho’d his alemate and after they had greeted each other they began to exchange tales of all the wonderful things they had seen and learned on their travels: 

“I have walked The Great Wheel,” declared the Halfling, “and I have seen the gloomy streets of the City of Signs, whose shape reminded me of my grandmothers homemade cruzzlesvits. This is proof indeed that the ring is the most natural form of all towards which all things are inclined.” 

“I trust you have also witnessed the cyclic nature of time, how things sooner or later arrive back at the point at which they started?” inquired the old Dwarf. 

“Why that I have!” enthused the Halfling, “I set off on my journey seven years ago, I have fought many battles, eluded certain death, I have ridden Nic’Epona over the river Oceanus, tumbled in Arborean hay with maidens of savage virtue, leapt between cubes as the armies of Archeron waged bloody, mindless war all around me, picked goodberries from the branches of the World Ash, tumbled in Arborean hay with maidens of savage virtue...” 

“...you said that bit already,” interrupted the Dwarf, chuckling. “It sounds as if your journey has been fraught with many dangers and triumphs, why I’ll wager my beard that your life, and those of many others, hung in the balance so frequently you almost grew bored of Death’s company.” 

“Well yes, I have cheated fate on more than one occasion...” explained Obvio, “but the point is; here we are once again nattering away as we did years back, gazing at the marvel of the grinding wheels of Mechanus, as once we did. Even my ring of invisibility is... well... ring-shaped. That, for me, concludes the matter. THINGS FORM RINGS!” 

Stonecunning pondered for a moment, then turned to his Monodrone assistants who had been pacing out some invisible geometry. 

“Modrons! Form a circle!” he ordered. Promptly the little creatures came bobbing along and huddled into a more or less circular formation. “There you see,” gesticulated the old Dwarf, “I think you’ll find that things actually form squares!” 

Obvio scratched his neck, looking suspiciously out of the corner of his eye at the engineer. 

“You appear to have swallowed a sextant you old bearded boffin." he remarked after a pause, "May I suggest you have perhaps left your lenses in Limbo? It’s a ring. It is a ring that they have formed.” 

The Dwarf squinted at the Modrons who were patiently waiting further instructions. “Erm...” his voice petered out as he began to walk around the perimeter of the ring inspecting them, pausing occasionally to tap his chin and look a particular Monodrone up and down. 

At length Stonecunning completed his circumnavigation and came to stand once again next to his friend, still with his quizzical gaze fixed on the circle. 

“They have formed a ring.” repeated the Halfling carefully. 

“Indeed.” said the Dwarf, “But at what point did they do so?” 

“Well, when you told them to.” replied Obvio. The Monodrones were trying not to appear awkward. 

“Quite so.” affirmed the Dwarf, “There was a pivotal moment in which their actions were determined.” He continued: “I could have said.... nothing, for example, and they would have carried on doing what they had been doing. But as it came to pass, I decided to issue them with an instruction, and now they are somewhere other than where they would have been. There are many such pivotal moments, or ‘decisions’, from the Dwarven word ‘decik’grakk’, meaning keystone. They are points at which things change direction, or ‘corners’, from the Dwarven word ‘corn’ngrakk’, which also means keystone. Things, therefore, form squares.” 

The Halfling thought for a while. “Maybe there actually are no corners because our destinies decide our actions for us!” challenged Obvio. 

“And you a Halfling, shame on you!” mocked the Dwarf, “Destiny, like Luck, is just another loaded dice. A and B should result in C but Hey Ho, Grumbar has a bad beard day one day and we end up with D. Destiny decrees by it’s very presence that there shall be corners.” 

“Ah! But then there are so many corners that the whole appears circular!” emitted Obvio triumphantly. 

“Perhaps...” began the Dwarf “...to one who does not possess the knack of stonecunning.” 

“Why not Dodecahedrons? They have corners, and they’re almost round too.” chanced Obvio. 

“Boccob’s Razor.” replied the Dwarf. 

“Triangles then?” 

“Issues of balance.” 

“Ah, well, fine!” the Halfling shrugged, “Keep your squares, and I’ll keep my circles.” And with that he departed. As the rotating cogs bore him away, he could be faintly heard over the noise, shouting something to do with Arborea. 

Finally Stonecunning turned his attention back to his work, and soon discovered the Rule of Fours.
_


----------



## simmo (Mar 22, 2004)

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* to bring you the following scholarly excerpt by the noted sage Littleby Cakebeard

[Note: this chapter was written by Crater, who plays Littleby Cakebeard]

Chapter 4 - Darkvision

A great compliment to pay a Dwarf of Brule Narn is to say that his heart has become hardened. 

The miners of Red Beard Mountain, as it is known in the common tongue, live and die within its labyrinth of great halls and seemingly bottomless shafts, and two centuries of labour as is allotted to us by Moridan Moradin will surely harden the heart against weal and woe, and strengthen the soul against draught and drought. I am at midpoint in my allotment, but I was young by half a century when I gave up my wife and children to the forge elements, as it was forbidden for the dead of the kingdom to be returned to the womb of the mountain. 

The arrival of Lutshift Broadvein in Brule Narn was like the touch of boiling water to frozen hands; a danger wrapped in a blessing, perceived but unfelt. He brought with him the three surviving members of his outcast clan, none of whom had ever set foot in the halls. Of their work remain two things: The Rite of The Forge; that the dead were henceforth to be destroyed by fire so as not to be corrupted as they lay in the earth, and the Darkseers; a small group of arcanists trained to a high craft by the renegades themselves. 

I had been offered the post of Junior Mineshaft Safety Inspector for the Jonstown Company, a fine offer indeed, but instead volunteered to the tutelage of Broadvein's Darkseers when I lost that which I desired to protect most of all. I was the fourth student, there were I believe four more after me. 

It was by the gloom of lamplight, for the outcast had long since forgotten his darkvision, that my new master revealed his secrets to us: 

"It is not darkness that we fear, it is shadow. The world of shadow of which we hear in legend, that which is wicked and untrue, is this one. We are the vague reflection of the two truths, a byproduct of the ancient struggle between light and dark. As such we are an imperfect mixture, as impure and unrefined as the ore we drag from the mountain. 

"The darkness that has come upon this great Kingdom is the first truth. We have been offered a glimpse into the world from which all shadows are cast. It is pure, and perfect, and terrible, but we are sons of Moridan Moradin and we should not fear the darkness. As the earth yields its hidden treasures so does the darkness reveal itself before our deep eyes, because Earth was once long ago the twin of Darkness. Understand that the death, the horror, the suffering that you have all witnessed are but shadows cast through our imperfection, it is we that are corrupt, the truth is pure. 

"We are Arcanists. To those above it is The Art, but to us it is The Craft, and we use it to refine ourselves, to purify ourselves in Vulcan fire, to temper ourselves in Glacial water. My soul is hardened beyond that which two centuries of labour could achieve and as such I cast no shadow, but you are not ready to see in the darkness as I do. Your people experience the truth thusly: 

"The first stage is the emotions. The most primal negative drive is fear. This is why your people have been fighting themselves for some years. Your deepest shafts tapped its subtle power at first and it made you jealous and greedy, so you dug deeper, and faster, only to accelerate its pervasion. The darkness has come upon you slowly and turned you upon each other, so it has been very difficult for you to organise effective countermeasures. 

"The second stage is corporeal death. When in strength, It sucks the lifeforce from you by its very touch. This is the 'plague' that has befallen you of late, no disease, no sickness, just darkness. Your people, already consumed with fear and hatred, are bled slowly of their very being, and thus the graveyards are filled. 

"The third stage is the corruption of your lifeless corpse. As you bury your dead in the mountain they are consumed with unlife. Thus your graveyards become palaces for the undead, and generation after generation of Dwarves buried layer upon layer throughout the mountain are returned upon the living in undeath. The survival of your civilisation so far is due to the strength of the seals on your tombs. 

"The aperture through which came the darkness has now been closed and will be held so by the continued vigilance of you few who will come to understand this energy, for energy it truly is. Some call it the Blackweave, implying structure, form and organisation. Some call it Negation, implying complimentary and fatal opposition. Your word for it is Nil, meaning unseen. It is all these things and you must become its master, you must develop a sense for it, perhaps even a taste for it, because to know it is to love it. 

"Many years hence, when your craft is mature, you will set forth from the mountain and seek out sources of knowledge in places you have only seen in dreams and nightmares. You will learn well because the aperture has a strong will, and it wants to reopen. When it has gathered sufficient strength to attempt such an act, a power greater than I possess now, or that any single one of you alone may possibly possess will be required to meet that terrible hour with any hope of survival. Learn well brave sons of Moridan Moradin because I shall not remain amongst you for long." 

For his services Lutshift was granted full reinstatement for his people and an unconditional pardon for his late father, but when they had completed their task, Clan Broadvein left and was never seen again. 

It was as if they had walked into the heart of Nil itself.
_


----------



## simmo (Mar 23, 2004)

*Part 21 Now Would be a Good Time*

*chapter 1 Unreliable News*

When Serena joined her friends again she thought to herself 'I have the love of my friends, the wisdom to know myself and this is the will of Tomeri'. She watched as Cade chatted with Andrew and noticed that the conversation was almost entirely one-sided with the halfling doing the majority of the talking. He never seemed to stop smiling either. Littleby sat a little distance away scribbling in one of his tomes and next to him sat Caleb polishing his large hammer.

Serena felt a slight warmth in her locket and reached for it. She had a sensation as a presence was nearby and recognised it as belonging to her father.

_“We are very proud of you,”_ her father said. _“You have come further than any of us could have hoped for.”_

_“I don't know what to do now, should I go back to Gateway?"_ Serena thought. _"To present myself before the high priest?”_

_“Tomeri is aware of the level that you have reached. If you travel to her realm then you may get a more direct contact.”_ Serena's father assured her. _“You are much further along the Path than the other Chosen of Tomeri.”_

_“I think that I need to go to Gateway some time soon,”_ the see though to herself.

_“Perhaps in a little more time, there are still things left undone.”_ Her father's thoughts felt more distant as if he was further away or not revealing everything.

_“You're telling me,”_ Serena sighed and did not bother to go over the long list of things to do in her mind.

_“I'm sorry to say this but since my time in the Garden I have to come to a realisation. The woman whom I spent a portion of my life with in the last few years was not your step-mother.”_ Her father sounded more apprehensive and confused.

_“Sorry?”_ Serena was caught off guard by her father's revelation and her immediate response was not to believe it.

_“It wasn't her. There were some things that Miranda did which she stopped doing. I should have seen it sooner.”_ This time her father felt more certain in his thoughts, as if he had just made up his mind about it. _“I do not believe that the woman who now calls herself Miranda Allman is not whom she says that she is.”_

_“Father you are labouring under the illusion that she was ever a good woman,”_ Serena thought angrily.

_“I admit that she was not kind to you, but she was human at least.”_ Her father felt genuinely remorseful, ashamed and not having stood up for his daughter all those years.

_“That is an interesting insight,”_ Serena replied, not wishing to argue with her father further.

_“I could be wrong and I pray that I am.”_ The seer's father did not believe that he was wrong on the matter, but he hoped that he was. If his theory was true, then the consequences would be even more dire.

_“I don't know what to pray."_ Serena felt physically tired from the journey and emotionally worn out from seeing Roxanne and confronting the dragon. To have her father reveal his theory at this time was simply too much. She let go of the locket and turned her attention back to the others. _"Bye father.”_


----------



## simmo (Mar 23, 2004)

*chapter 2 Sing a Song of Mephits*

The mephits flew above Zakar's head singing an annoying tune. The chorus 'You aint nothing but a hound archon' really set Zakar's teeth on edge. The earth mephit claimed to have heard the song during a performance in the Civic Festhall, but the other two scoffed at the idea of an earth mephit being allowed inside the headquarters of the Society of Sensation.

Serena told Zakar to deal with the mephits after she'd finished her discussion with her father, but the hound archon was not able to reach them. This only spurred the pesky creatures to greater heights of taunting and eventually Cade stepped in. He sang to them a song about a group of mephits finding a large pot of gold and being allowed to keep it all for themselves. The halfling's performance was so good that some of the knights in the tents nearby came over to listen.

The mephits were entranced by Cade's song and they quieted down during his performance. When the halfling had stopped singing and playing his instrument he left them with the feeling that they should desist their taunting. Some of the other travellers who were following the march invited Cade over to play some more and the halfling spent the remainder of the evening entertaining the other travellers.

In the morning the companions rode away from the marching modrons and the knights guarding them. They bid farewell to Lady Toujin and Sir Osbourne accepted her blessing for a successful hunt. 

Zakar led the way, using his skills as a tracker to follow a path towards a base belonging to the Ankharim. The hound archon was able to track the faint aura of the yeth hounds and wounded modrons, leading the travellers in the direction of the Spire. Along the way Caleb talked to Andrew at great length about the religious ceremonies of Grumbar. After several hours of listening about how best to meditate on a rock, Andrew almost fell off the chariot as he dozed off. “Wow, that... is... so.... interesting....,” he said as longed for a cold mug of ale in his favourite drinking haunt in Sigil.

He thought about Malkir's condition and tried to figure out what the Convergence and subsequent Divergence were all about. As he stood in the chariot, trying not to listen to the earth genasi's droning voice or the fawning high pitched voices of his smelly mephits praising their master's wisdom, Andrew has a Revelation.

He felt a moment of connection to himself that few other mortals ever felt. He sensed all the possible Andrews that existed throughout the Mutliverse, in all parallel realities, in all existence. Andrew knew at that moment that they were all the same. Each Andrew was identical to the other. He was the fixed point in the Multiverse which meant that he was possibly the Centre of All. 

The Indep thought it over for awhile and realised that he was drifting dangerously close to thinking like a member of the Sign of One. He'd heard the screed that the Signers spouted by the Hall of Speakers and had not been that impressed by their speeches. Andrew laughed off the idea and Caleb paused his long slow speech to look at the human in puzzlement for a moment, before continuing on to relate tales of how Grumbar had defeated the Four Winds.

The rode the entire day away from the marching modrons in the direction of the spire. Clouds obscured part of the infinite spike that protruded out of the Outlands, but the torus shape at the top was still clearly visible. The mephits had been reprimanded by their master about their singing and instead spent the whole day arguing amongst themselves whether or not the torus shape was Sigil, City of Doors or not. 

At the end of the day the mineral and ooze mephit had agreed to test their theory by pushing the earth mephit off Suicide Alley the next time that they were in the Cage. The mineral mephit pointed out that no one had ever seen anyone fall down the Spire, but the ooze mephit just laughed and said: "So?" They both burst out laughing and the earth mephit came to the realisation of what had been discussed. The mephits were too busy fighting to notice that they had not complimented Caleb or praised him for awhile, but then they saw that the travellers were setting up camp for the night.

Littleby was concerned about what they'd encountered that day. Thanks to Serena's psi crystal Ps'mon and his ability to see through magical deception they'd managed to avoid riding in to several dead-end canyons that appeared to lead in to other canyons. They saw vultures circling over the canyons and could smell the stench of a battlefield that Littleby guessed was the location where the knights belonging to Order of Planar Militant had made their desperate escape from the Ankharim ambush.

At the end of the day as the light was fading, they set up camp and prepared to rest for the night. When the discussion turned to who would keep a look out, Caleb stated: “MY MEPHITS WILL LOYALLY GUARD US WHILST WE SLEEP.”

The others remained silent for awhile and they chose who would keep watch at the different hours. During the night nothing untoward happened. The travellers took turn keeping a look out and the mephits spent the night patrolling above the canyons.

In the morning Cade sang a short ditty in to which he wove an enchantment that would enable him to sculpt sounds as if they were like clay. Serena was curious what the halfling had planned and Cade explained that it would enable him to change any one sound to another for the better part of the day. He did not elaborate on what sound he planned to change and the companions rode out in silence.

After several hours of riding in silence through a maze of canyons Zakar reported that they were getting very close. They left the horses behind once they'd reached a wide canyon and slowly climbed on to some higher ground to have a look at the Ankharim base. At first the building were difficult to see, but Littleby pointed each of them out to his friends.

Nestled inside the wide canyon were several buildings. The largest was two stories tall and had a smoke stack at the back. A thin streamer of black smoke drifted upwards and was dispersed by the strong winds that whistled over the tops of the canyons. The large building had a large set of wooden doors and no windows on the ground floor. Next to it was a tall, thin watchtower that looked like a mushroom which had sprouted out of the ground. On the other side were two small buildings. One was a stable and the other slightly further away was a kennel.

“Zakar, is his where the trail ends?” Serena asked her protector.

“Yes my Lady,” the hound archon replied.

“So what are we going to do?" The seer asked her other companions.


----------



## cmnash (Mar 23, 2004)

Earth, Mineral and Ooze ....

Doesn't quite have the same ring as Earth, Wind and Fire does it? 

Keep up with the posting Simmo, I think it's great and really appreciate the regular updates


----------



## simmo (Mar 24, 2004)

Shhh better not mention Wind and Fire to Caleb, they are hated elements in his opinion   

I gave the player a choice of mephit types associated with earth. His choices included: earth, mineral, dust, ooze and magma. 

Perhaps later in the campaign he may end up with additional or different mephit followers. Each of the mephits have fairly distinct personalities. The earth mephit is always looking to get some money and invest it to try and get rich quick. The mineral mephit is after money as well, but prefers to hoard it (and in fact it has accumulated a fair amount of wealth for a mephit). The ooze mephit simply wants to become a kobold, or so it claims.

Thanks for the feedback, it's great to hear that you are enjoying the story so far. Coming up: attack on the Ankharim base, followed by a journey to Faunel that results in many curious revelations and changing of attire


----------



## simmo (Mar 24, 2004)

*chapter 3 Gentleman Adventurer*

“Well I know something that I can do," Cade commented enthusiastically. "If those yeth hounds start up, then I should be able to counter that.”

“OK." Serena smiled at the halfling, glad that they'd brought him along. "Lets take a closer look.” Serena called forth on the powers of her mind to strip away all deception and reveal all hidden things in her field of vision. However, nothing appeared different. The buildings were concealed well within the canyon so that spotting it from the air was difficult, but there was no illusionary powers at work.

The seer could see that there were three black armoured knights who stood watch. They appeared to be taking their duties lightly as they were playing a game of cards, but sat within easy reach of the large alarm bell that hung inside the top of tower.

“WHY DON'T WE SEND IN THE WIZARD AND THE THIEF," Caleb suggested. He saw the stone cold look that Andrew was giving him and corrected his previous suggestion. "UH, GENTLEMAN ADVENTURER.”

"Master," one of the mephits cackled gleefully. "I did not realise that we were supposed to bring black masks.”

Andrew volunteered to stealthily make his way over to the watch tower and take out the three guards. Caleb enquired whether he was planning on using enchantment to aid him in reaching the tower and Andrew did not look impressed.

“I can hide quite adeptly,” he stated caustically.

“Once I discovered how to see invisibility, it kind of seemed dishonourable." Littleby admitted to no one in particular. "I've levelled the playing field somewhat.” 

“Strange," Andrew replied. "But I don't see your logic in that at all.”

“I know. I'll be leaving now.” The dwarf laughed and then realised that no one got the joke, perhaps if he'd said something about getting his coat. Nevermind, he thought, how about coming at the tower from a different angle. “I could go very high and then come down on the watch-tower.”

“You do that and why don't we synchronise it so that I jump out of the shadows and we cause bodily harm to the guards?” The Indep drew his longsword in a single motion, checked its balance and then slid it back in to its scabbard.

“I have a talent that would help us to synchronise that perfectly,” Serena suggested.

“Sir Osbourne could do a flying charge at the same time,” Cade added.

“I COULD STAY HERE AND GET THE DIRT OF MY SHOES,” the earth genasi said straight faced.

“I'll be here with you,” the halfling was grinning from ear to ear in anticipation of the upcoming excitement about to be played out in the canyon. “We will join in as the second wave, won't we?”

“I'll go in as the third wave,” the seer stated in a less than enthusiastic tone.

Whilst the warriors were checking their equipment, Serena sent out a mental invitation for each of them to join in her collective link. This would enable them to each broadcast messages to the others and communicate even when out of sight of each other. The seer made a point of not inviting the mephits who were constantly linked to their master in any case.

Caleb knelt down, touching the soil with both hands and called upon the power of Grumbar to grant him protection from those of a malevolent disposition within a certain radius of himself. When he finished praying he noticed that Littleby had begun to cast the same enchantment on each of the companions that asked for it. They both stopped what they were doing and looked at each other with a mixture of embarrassment and annoyance.

“We should have discussed this in the morning, shouldn't we?” Littleby asked.

“YES. ANYWAY....” Caleb scratched the back of his head and then they both began to laugh heartily.

With the protective enchantments in place, Andrew got ready to approach the tower. Littleby flew upwards almost out of sight and the others waited behind some large boulders for the signal to be sent.


----------



## simmo (Mar 24, 2004)

*chapter 4 For Whom does it toll?*

The earth genasi stared at the human intently, waiting to see if he could spot when Andrew would disappear from sight. After several long minutes of staring at the position that the Indep was standing in, Caleb came to the realisation that he might actually be looking at an Andrew shaped piece of rock. This thought was confirmed when he heard the others whisper about Andrew's progress towards the tower.

The Indep snuck along the side of the canyon walls quieter than an owl in flight, making best use of the terrain to blend in as much as possible. Andrew was more used to travelling unobserved in urban settings, but even the eagle-eyed seer was having difficulty spotting him.

When Andrew got to the door to the tower and saw the lock he almost laughed. Grimthar's Ultimate in Protection and Theft Deterrence mark II was so out of date that the Indep felt a moment of anger at the lack of money spent on keeping the buildings secure. He'd been able to open such a lock many years ago and felt it a little beneath him to do so now. Instead of simply opening the lock, he also fixed it a little so that it would be more difficult for the next gentleman adventurer to come along.

The Indep moved up the stairs as silently as he'd glided across the terrain towards the tower. The mice did not hear his passing. Once he had reached the top he could hear the gruff voices of the Anakharim knights arguing about the stakes for a game of chance. The amount of noise that they made as they moved around in their black plate armour made Andrew regret a little how much effort he'd made to move silently up the stairs. He could smell metal polish and recently oiled leathers. Through a crack in the door he could see that their swords were in good repair, standing ready in case of attack.

_Ready when you are gentlemen,_ Andrew sent to the others along the link that Serena was sustaining.

Cade hummed a quick ditty that would allow him to move at faster than normal speed should a hasty retreat be called for. When Serena raised an eyebrow at him, the halfling motioned with his hands that it could be used to advance as well as retreat.

_Now Andrew!_ Cade confirmed with his friends.

_ Now would be a good time,_ Andrew agreed as he saw one of the guards moving towards the trap door. The Indep stepped away from the ladder and in to the shadow so as to remain hidden, but he knew that it would not last long.

Suddenly all was silent in the tower and Andrew realised that someone had magically dampened all sound within the top of the tower. He could see the guards looking around in confusion and surprise. It was at that point that Andrew chose to strike.

In a single motion his sword was in his hand as he rushed through the trap door and slashed at one of the dark knights with his weapon. The knight cried out silently in fear and fumbled for his own weapon. As he clutched his wound with his other hand, his clothes became soaked with dark fluid and he collapsed to the ground.

The wooden roof of the tower burst apart as a shining warrior of light flew through the slats with his great sword ready to do battle. Sir Osbourne folded his shining white wings in time to land athletically and proceeded to launch an attack against one of the dark knights. The bright light pouring in through the broken roof, silent dance of death and sudden appearance of armed foes left the remaining guards reeling with shock. Sir Osbourne struck down his opponent in a single blow.

_Now would be a good time!_ Andrew sent out the mental call again for the others to attack the base, this time his thoughts were more emphatic and urgent.

The dwarven scholar hovered above the opening in the watch-tower roof and wove an enchantment that he cast at the remaining knight. The Anakharim knight shrugged off the fell curse that would have robbed him off his sight and struck his weapon against the side of the large bell. On his second blow he realised that the whole area was blanketed in silence and he turned to face the advancing foes who had broken in to the tower.

Caleb sent out a mental command for his mephits to join the attack as he'd received a message from Littleby that the fight had begun. However, the mephits were caught in the middle of an intense philosophical debate and were slow to respond to the commands of their master.

“There is no bell,” the earth mephit stated.

“It's not tolling therefore there is no bell,” the mineral mephit agreed.

“If the bell is really ringing," the ooze mephit asked, enjoying playing the role of devil's advocate. "Then for whom does it toll?”

“Argh, don't say that.” The mineral mephit was about to whap the ooze mephit, when Caleb grabbed it and flung it in the direction of the watch tower.

“IT TOLLS FOR THEE, IF YOU SAY THAT AGAIN." Before the earth genasi had a chance to throw any of his remaining servants towards the fight, they flew off in the direction of the tower reluctantly.

“Red leader this is Blue Leader,” the ooze mephit shouted as his oily bubble-like wings flapped hard, trying to catch up with the mineral mephit.

“Huh, oh." The earth mephit joined them, flying clumsily. Amazingly it had figured out what the other two mephits were on about and decided to join in. “Blue Leader, this is Orange leader, Red is coming in at different attack vector.”

“Orange leader, this is Purple leader we are joining Red in attack run.” The mineral mephit's laughter sounded like breaking pottery and the three creatures flew erratically to the tower.

The halfling cleared his throat, getting ready to start singing loudly in case the yeth hounds should make an appearance and start their terrifying howling. Caleb hefted his hammer and began to advance, joined by the hound archon who was wielding a great sword forged in the celestial smithies of Mount Celestia.

Littleby swooped down towards the kennels next to the stables and tossed a small ball of flame through the window. As he made his pass the low building exploded in a rain of flaming wood and death. The yeth hounds slumbering within were caught completely off guard and most were incinerated in the first volley. The wooden structure caught fire and only two of the black hounds made it out alive. The others howled in agony as they were burnt alive.

Seeing a flash of orange light outside through the broken roof, the last guard lowered his sword in surrender. After he'd dropped his sword Andrew tried to knock the man unconscious, but the knight managed to side-step the attack. The Indep jumped his opponent in a second attempt to incapacitate the man, but the knight proved to be the stronger of the two. 

As the two combatants rolled across the floor over the splinter and broken slats, Andrew looked up to Sir Osbourne for some help. “Hey, large angel. Some help here?” he shouted.

Zakar and Caleb were all that stood between Cade and two enraged yeth hounds, with possible reinforcements coming out of the main building or from elsewhere. They'd had the element of surprise on their side right up until the point that Littleby had set the kennels ablaze. He sent out a mental summons for his champion and Sir Osbourne took flight out of the tower to land in front of his halfling charge in a but a few wing-beats.

Sinner, thought Caleb, these dark hounds do not even touch the earth when the run. By the power of Grumbar grant me the strength to drive them in to the ground. The earth genasi felt strength flow in to his body and he began shouting insults at them. The two surviving hounds responded by howling and charging the intruders in a berserk rage. Caleb, Zakar and Sir Osbourne stood in a line, ready to hold back the darkness descending upon them.

Meanwhile up in the watch tower the knight had broken free of Andrew and sprinted over to the ladder. The young knight began to descend the ladder in the hopes of raising the alarm before all was lost. The Indep sighed silently and chased after him.

Realising that they'd lost the element of surprise and not wanting any of their foes to escape, Littleby quickly crafted a spell that would prevent all dimensional travel within the bounds of the canyon.


----------



## simmo (Mar 26, 2004)

*chapter 5 Knights in White Satin*

Andrew leapt after the knight who was climbing down the ladder to raise the alarm. If not for the magical silence, the Indep would have heard the young knight taking in great gulps of air as he rushed to get down in a blind panic. Andrew grabbed hold of the sides of the ladder with his hands and heels and slid down the sides, instead of using the rungs of the ladder. His booted feet came in to contact with the hands of the knight with such a force that the young man let go with a silent yelp of pain and fell.

Andrew continued to slide down the ladder after his brief interruption. When he got to the bottom he could hear the young knight crying out in pain from his broken fingers and legs. The Indep glanced around to see if the knight was still a threat, but saw no weapons lying nearby. Instead he stepped over the prone body and sprinted outside to join the others. The young man stopped shouting after awhile and eventually passed out.

As he exited the tower he saw a huge wall of flame burst in to existence all along the front of the large stone building. The double doors were made of wood and began to smoulder, but the building did not immediately catch fire. Andrew noted that as he ran that he could not feel heat coming from the wall of flame, but he could certainly see the effects that the fire was having on the other side.

When the Indep reached the others he could hear that Cade was belting out a song at the top of his lungs. He could make out the words "Letters I’ve written, Never meaning to send". The song drowned out the howls from the yeth hounds and the black hounds seemed demoralised by the halflings impressive performance. 

The black shadow hounds, with their human like faces and red glowing eyes never stood a chance against the might of stone and celestial power. Caleb struck at them with his great maul called Aggemam the Destroyer. The hound archon and half-celestial paladin fought side by side, two beacons of light that drove back the darkness and banished it from the canyon forever. Had more of the hounds made it out alive then the tide of battle may have turned, but the dwarven scholar had taken care of that problem with a single ball of flame. After Caleb had smashed the skull of one of the hounds, he dropped his full weight through his elbow unto the dying shadow creature.

During the brief fight the mephits were shouting words of encouragement to their master. One of the mephits began to comment on the fight as if it was a prize championship match and this annoyed Serena greatly. The mephits had been sent to her position to keep an eye out for reinforcements as well as to guard the seer. However, Serena saw them more as a annoyance than capable of providing any help. When one of them got too close she slashed at it with her dagger to keep the thieving vermin away and they immediately began to taunt her.

“A surprise contender has come in to the ring, none other than Serena Allman, Chosen of Tomeri, goddess of Love and Wisdom.” The mineral mephit clutched its side where the seer's dagger had chipped its ribs.

“I say, this certainly does not look like love and wisdom to me.” The earth mephit commented, laughing at the mineral mephits misfortune.

“It certainly isn't,” the mineral mephit agreed.

“But wait, the ooze mephit has found a chair and he's going for her.” The earth mephit cried out and waved his arms wildly as if warding off an attack, but the alert seer saw through the creature's trickery.

“What are you talking about, the ooze mephit has fled already!” The mineral mephit shouted as it fled from the seer's angry seer's and sharp dagger.

Whilst the others were busy dispatching the yeth hounds, Littleby crafted an enchantment of protection over himself against fire and flew over the building to the back. He took one look down the chimney and saw that there was indeed a fire at the bottom. He took a deep breath, closed his eyes and leapt down the chimney relying on his enchantments of flight and protection to see him through to safety.

Once his feet touched the burning coals at the bottom, he jumped out of the fire at the base of the chimney stack. He opened his eyes and found himself in a large room with metal pipes that connected several furnaces together and fed each with liquid fuel. The dwarven scholar saw that despite the fact that each of the furnaces contained coals, they were fed by pipes that reached from the front of the building. Tables lay nearby that were stained with dark fluids and smelled of oils and alcohols. Racks stood nearby with vials of different colours and it looked as though the work was recently abandoned.

Littleby felt somewhat exposed inside the enemy compound by himself and spoke the arcane words that created a bubble of force around himself. As he was about to exit the room through the only door down the corridor he felt his flight spell almost fail. He heard a chugging sound and felt as though he was about to fall, but then continued on as normal. Muttering about the poor craftsmanship of the flight enchantment he moved forward.

The Dwarven scholar slowly made his way along the corridor, passing barracks on one side and storage rooms on the other. In front of him he could see a number of black armoured knight constructing a barricade of metal tables and laboratory equipment. Up to that point Littleby had never heard the sound of modrons screaming in mortal terror and it chilled him to the bone. The air stank of modron vitals, a fetid metallic smell that was almost overpowering. The air was also laced with the strong scent of oils and alcohols that appeared to emanate from metal barrels and vats scattered around the workshop.

The knights made a point of not moving the barrels or vats towards their improvised barricade and Littleby could hear the sound of tiny metal filings, gears and springs crunching beneath their feet as they walked under the dissected modrons that hung from the ceiling. A number of the modrons were still moving and their wails of pain echoed feebly off the ceiling. The presses, grinding wheels and metal tables were stained with dark fluids that the dwarven scholar presumed was modron blood.

One of the knights spotted the dwarf inside his sphere of protection slowly drifting towards them. The leader who was not wearing armour was alerted and Littleby tried to stall for time so that he could come up with a plan.

“I can assure you that you are completely outnumbered, any resistance is futile." The dwarven scholar watched with interest as one of the knights was ordered to roll a metal barrel in his direction but thought nothing of it. "Surrender and you may... uh... survive the conflict. Although I can't guarantee that the earth genasi will spare you.”

It was then that Littleby saw that the leader had been moving her hands, tracing out the patterns of an arcane gesture. He recognised it as the same spell that he'd used against the yeth hound kennels, but she was not intending on using it on him. Instead she launched the rapidly growing ball of flame at the rolling metal barrel. It impacted the barrel just as it reached the edge of the bubble of protection and resulted in an immense explosion that partially demolished the walls on either side and sent Littleby flying backwards through the furnace room, through the smokestack and all the way out off the building. The dwarven scholar felt as though he'd been shot from a ballista with an explosive force and during that moment of violence he had a revelation about the metal tubes with stubby ends onboard the flying ship the Princess Profiteer.

By the time that Littleby had regained his senses the chimney had collapsed and there was a gaping hole at the back of the building. 

Andrew had been keeping watch at the front of the building, taking cover behind some rubble and trying to spy on the defenders inside past the flames licking at the front of the building. He caught glimpses of the improvised barrier that the defenders were erecting and could faintly hear the screams of the terrified modrons. Andrew saw a flicker of movement near the doors and thought that they might be planning to shoot through the wall of flames. However, when he saw that they were stacking up the barrels it took him only a heartbeat before he shouted 'Sweet Tomeri!' over the mind-link and sprinted away as fast as his legs could carry him.


----------



## simmo (Mar 26, 2004)

*chapter 6 Boom*

_There is going to be an almighty explosion,_ Andrew shouted over the mind-link.

Caleb who'd been advancing towards the building praying for Grumbar's protections against the hated element of fire reacted to Andrew's warning too late. He glimpsed Andrew dashing past, saw Sir Osbourne take flight and carry Cade to safety. Zakar sprinted up to the heart seer of Tomeri and helped her to run even faster with her feet barely touching the ground as the hound archon almost carried her along.

The mephits screamed in panic but by the time that the earth genasi had finished his prayer it was too late. The barrels filled with alcohols and oils that were stacked close to the double doors with the wall of flames on the other side caught fire. There was a bright flash of orange fire, followed by a huge thunderclap as the barrels exploded. The doors were incinerated before the splinters had a chance to fly outwards. The metal bindings arced over the field of battle like super-heated shots from a trebuchet and the shards of the barrels sprayed in all directions.

Fortunately Caleb was protected somewhat by the grace of Grumbar from the flames, but never the less the fire, molten metal and shrapnel scorched him and left numerous small cuts. It took a few moments for the earth genasi to register what had happened and he only slowed his forward movement for a little while. Rubbing his eyes and bellowing in rage he hefted Aggemam the Destroyer and began a lumbering sprint towards what was left of the front of the building.

The screams from inside the building had peaked during the blast and became mercifully silent. Some voices could still be heard from within, but these were not modron voices. There were humans inside shouting, but amidst the chaos it was too difficult to tell whether they were calls for help or angry battle cries.

Meanwhile the knights and their leader had rushed behind their barrier and headed down the corridor towards the exit that Littleby had inadvertently created when he was blasted out the back of the building. They waited long enough to hear the boom from the explosion and after picking themselves of the ground, got ready to leave through the hole in the back.

Unfortunately for them the shock wave from the explosion had brought Littleby back to his senses. The dwarven scholar sat up and was confronted with a large group of Anakharim knights about to climb through the wall towards him. He grasped for the first enchantment that came to mind and crafted a eldrich wall of force to prevent their escape. Two of the knight managed to jump through in time, but the majority were caught on the other side. Hammering their mailed fists against the shimmering wall of energy that their swords could not penetrate.

The two knights who had go out chose to flee rather than confront the powerful spell-slinger and began to running towards the other end of the canyon and to freedom. Not wanting any Anakharim to escape the dwarven scholar quickly flipped through one of his tomes and settled on a spell that he'd used to seal the front of the building. The knights were surprised to find a ring of flames spring up around them, trapping them inside.

Littleby turned to look back at those trapped inside the building and saw that one of them had fallen awkwardly trying to breach the shimmering barrier. The others had returned down the corridor towards the barricade to make a last stand. When Littleby saw the destruction on the other side of the building, he was shocked. 

_Kill it now!_ Andrew shouted in to Littleby's mind, referring to the magical wall of flames. The Indep had quickly got to his feet after the tremendous blast and was busy running back to the building. The earth genasi was ahead of him, although he was gaining ground. The Indep feared that Caleb was planning to rush through the flames in his fit of anger and shouted again for Littleby to dispel the barrier.

Littleby waved his hands in dismissal and the flames died immediately. He turned to look back at the two knight caught in the ring of fire and was horrified to see that they were trying to fight their way through. One of the knight was pushing the other towards the wall and the two ran together. The first knight stopped suddenly, almost knocking over the second as the searing heat scorched their flesh and heated their armour. The first knight was incinerated by the fire, but the second managed to get through. He held his charred hands in front of him as he ran and Littleby sighed in exasperation.

“What does it take to keep you contained, damn you?” he asked the man, but the knight was too far away to hear the question. Flicking through the pages of the tome the dwarven scholar chose the bubble of protection as a suitable prison and the knights escape was finally halted.


----------



## Fimmtiu (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow. Messy battle. Sounds like they could have used a bit better reconaissance beforehand. Kudos for the wonderfully creepy description of the experimentation chamber.

Man, you guys are way too kind to your bard. Any bard starts using _that_ as a countersong around our group, and we'd have fed him to the yeth hounds and said it was too good for him!


----------



## simmo (Mar 26, 2004)

Fimmtiu said:
			
		

> Wow. Messy battle. Sounds like they could have used a bit better reconaissance beforehand.




Thanks. There was pretty much no reconaissance, which is a shame considering they have a seer, a couple of spellcasters and a cleric. I guess that they'll learn for next time.




			
				Fimmtiu said:
			
		

> Kudos for the wonderfully creepy description of the experimentation chamber.




I can't take much of the credit for this. A portion of the text was 'borrowed' from the module with a few embellishments.




			
				Fimmtiu said:
			
		

> Man, you guys are way too kind to your bard. Any bard starts using _that_ as a countersong around our group, and we'd have fed him to the yeth hounds and said it was too good for him!




Have you ever had one of those moments when someone mentions the name of a song. One person starts to sing it and suddenly almost all of the gaming group are singing it (badly) at the top of their lungs? Well, that was the song and considering the bard got a '20' on his performance check - the rest of the gourp was generous and let him off. I'm sure that he could have charmed his way out of any trouble with a few mental nudges, lots of smiling and the help of Sir Osbourne.

Coming up: an arial pursuit and the final battle in the Anakharim base.


----------



## simmo (Mar 30, 2004)

*chapter 7 The Rendering Works*

_Kill it now!_ Andrew shouted via the mental link that Serena had formed between them. The flames were already dying away as the earth genasi stormed across the blasted threshold of the building and on to the stone workshop floor.

Broken tables, small pools of molten metal and charred apparatus lay scattered around the ground of the Rendering works. The chain hanging from the ceiling had melted in the blast and only small streamers of bright steel and iron remained. As they swung aimlessly they collided and sounded almost musical, accompanied with the hoarse shouts of fear and pain coming from the covered pits in the far corner.

At the back of the large ruined chamber stood the battered remains of the barricade that the Anakharim knights had swiftly erected when the alarm was raised. The front of the structure had taken most of the blast, but further back the defendable wall was mostly intact. The knights, led by black robed woman, were hastily rebuilding the barricade preparing for the next attack. A bariaur woman had cautiously come down the stairs and was holding a short blade in her quivering hand. She stared around in disbelief, feeling angry at the intrusion on her work and the destruction that it had brought with it.

Caleb and Andrew sprinted across the chamber, their boots crunching through the dust of the modrons that were incinerated in the blast. A hot wind blew through with them promising further bloodshed and pain. As the earth genasi got close to the barrier he hefted Aggemam the Destroyer high above his head in an arc, bringing it around in a backwards stroke.

The swing was timed perfectly at a weak spot in the barrier where it tore through the cooling metal as if it was paper. The hammer continued its forward momentum with Caleb pushing it and Aggemam ploughed the sheared off metal strip through the chest of the one of the knights. The young warrior did not even get a chance to cry out in pain before his body slumped to the ground.

“Go on master, that's a superb hit!” the earth mephit shouted as it hurried to catch up with Caleb.

“Oooh, that's gonna sting in the morning.” The ooze mephit cackled gleefully and shouted words of encouragement to its master.

The bariaur woman backed away from the combatants, lowering the blade that she was carrying and seeking cover behind the others.

Andrew had slipped in behind Caleb, using one of the rivets on the earth genasi's armour to give himself extra leverage as he swung himself bodily at one of the other knights with his longsword leading the way. The woman brought up her sword to block the strike, but the Indep battered it aside and buried his sword in her stomach.

Zakar and Sir Osbourne charged in through the breach created by Caleb. The hound archon swung his great sword around in deadly arc keeping the enemies at bay. He saw the Andrew's sword wet with blood and slashed down at the fallen knight, bringing her suffering to a merciful end. Sir Osbourne leapt over the metal carnage and landed next to the black robed woman. With a prayer to Bahamut on his lips he launched several deadly strikes at her. Amazingly only one of them managed to injure her and the Sir Osbourne almost swore when he saw that her skin was as hard as granite.

The Anakharim knights rallied and hit back at their attackers. The large chamber was filled with the sounds of weapons clashing that drowned out the pitiful cries for help from those dying in the pits. Caleb sent a mental command to his mephits to aid him and they began to sing praises to him and his mighty hammer. Andrew winced when he heard the words “it's hammer time” and “can't touch this”, which put him off enough that he was unable to decapitate one of the knights. His sword did got through the knights defences and left him clutching his neck with dark fluid pooling rapidly at his feet.

Zakar and Caleb worked together to bring down one of the other dark knights and Sir Osbourne called upon the power of his pure faith to strike the wizardess. He almost succeeded in finishing her off, but through sheer will power alone she remained standing. The spell that was at the tip of her lips fizzled away as she struggled to stay on her feet. The woman wailed in despair at the loss of the arcing lighting enchantment that had fizzled away and she prepared another spell that would enable a hasty departure.

Just as Caleb was musing aloud _Maybe we should take her alive?_ to the others, Andrew snuck up on her and stabbed her in the side. The tip of his sword protruded from the other end and the wizardess fell to the ground in a pool of blood and metal. _I'm sorry, you were saying?_ Andrew asked Caleb innocently.

The last knight standing threw down his sword and held out the palms of his hands in a sign of surrender. The injured man collapsed and Zakar made sure that he would not bleed to death. The bariaur woman held out her hands in surrender as well and Cade approached her with a big smile on his face.

Caleb and Sir Osbourne rushed over to the covered pits and saw several unmoving bodies inside. One of them was still moving slightly. Heaving with all his might the earth genasi attempted to push the bars aside. Sir Osbourne had a go as well, but was unable to get much further. On Caleb's second attempt Sir Osbourne knelt down and reached for the dying woman. The tips of his fingers brushed her head and he was able to channel the healing power of Bahamut in to the captive. A quick inspection of the other pits revealed that the humans and dwarves in them had either perished during the blast or shortly afterwards. Several of the pits were lined with a fine dust.

Whilst the others were trying to save the dying woman in the pits, Cade decided to find out how much the woman knew in case there were any other nasty surprises awaiting them.

“So then, what's up?” the halfling asked, smiling kindly at the bariaur woman. He could sense the ripples of fear in her mind and sifted through her emotions at the thoughts underneath.

“You won't get away with this,” she spat at the halfling who easily stepped around it.

“I rather think that we already have,” Cade replied with a triumphant smile.

“Do you really think that this is an important base? You've not seen anything yet.” The bariaur woman felt something feathery brush against her mind and realised that the halfling or another was attempting to read her thoughts.

“Of course not, we've only just got here.” The halfling looked around as if he was admiring the view of the devastated work-shop and continued to pick at the surface thoughts of the bariaur woman. He sensed her anger at disturbing her work as well as a fear for what they might find upstairs.

“So why shouldn't we go upstairs?” Cade asked the woman with a warm smile that did not quite reach his cold, hard eyes. He was pleased to see the pupils of her eyes enlarge in fear and twirled his knife between his fingers. The woman tried not to think about her experiments upstairs and instead focused her anger on their leader Sethesis. She was sure that he would have fled at the first sign of trouble. 'To avoid being captured by the enemy' as he often put it.

_If you are at all interested, the chap that you are busily exchanging spells with or what ever it is you're doing out there is called Sethetis, the leader of the base._ Cade was vaguely aware that Littleby was in a spell duel of some kind and wanted to pass on the information that he'd gathered so far.

_He has a name?_ Littleby asked from far away, trying to out-fly a swarm of locusts.

_Sethetisithetis or Sethetis or something._ Cade said the name aloud just to confirm it with the bariaur woman. She did not reply but the change in her expression told him enough. _He's some kind of leader so it's best not to kill him._


----------



## crater (Mar 30, 2004)

> Sounds like they could have used a bit better reconaissance beforehand.




Yup, I have to agree with that. We'll have to find some way of scouting without the use of invisibility, the wizard just got fed up of using invisibility all the time!! Maybe clairvoyance, or some of those floating eye spells. I thought we did ok by eliminating most of the Yeth hounds early on, but we werent counting on the Anarkarim knights being so recklessly destructive.


----------



## simmo (Mar 31, 2004)

*chapter 8 “I've got your back!” said the mineral mephit*

As the battle was raging inside the remains of the Anakharim base, Serena remained outside alert for signs of reinforcements. She could clearly hear the thoughts that her companions were shouting at each other during the battle and the seer felt somehow removed from the whole conflict. As if she was catching glimpses of a vision and not of actual events unfolding in front of her.

To clear her head and prevent a vision from assailing her and clouding her mind Serena tried to concentrate on something else. Her gaze was drawn to the carrion birds circling lazily overhead and she saw that one of the birds was rising from the canyon to join the others. Her intuition told her that there was something not quite right about the bird.

The heart seer of Tomeri drew on the powers of her mind to expand her vision and she once again looked at the rising bird. This time she could clearly see that the vulture was bigger than the others circling above them and that it had somewhat different features. The tuft of hair at the base of its neck was not stained red like the others and its claws appeared longer. Also, the bird appeared to be gaining height at an alarming rate.

Serena sent out a mental summons to her dwarven companion who flew slowly and steadily over the roof of the building. _There is another knight at the back of the building inside a bubble of force,_ Littleby informed Serena as he sped upwards to follow the fleeing bird.

The dwarven scholar's fingers traced intricate patterns in the air as he flew after the rising vulture. He crafted a potent spell to unravel the magic around the creature. Suddenly the vulture's forward momentum slowed and the air around it rippled briefly. The bird let out a hoarse cry and pointed its head downwards as it dived in to the next canyon.

Littleby gave chase along with the mineral mephit and followed the carrion bird in to the next canyon. The flyers dodged between rocky outcroppings and swooped down low across the ground before gaining altitude again. The dwarven scholar was not surprised by how uncharacteristically good a flyer the vulture was for one of its race. Further confirming his belief that it was no ordinary bird.

Having narrowly avoided collision with some jagged boulders in the midst of the canyon floor, Littleby began to fall behind the creature yet again. The dwarven scholar moved his fingers in the same motions as before and uttered the same arcane words. This time he succeeded in unravelling the alteration enchantment around the vulture which transformed in to the shape of a man dressed in a sandy coloured robe.

Instead of plummeting out of the sky the man began to gently drift downwards and as he did his lips moved in prayer. The shaven haired man wore a loose sandy coloured robe with a finely wrought belt on which hung several pouches. He had a snake-shaped amulet around his neck and a white curved dagger jammed in through his belt that looked more like a tooth than a blade.

The dwarven scholar flew straight at the shaven haired man, intent on bearing him to the ground. As he flew towards him he became aware of a buzzing sound that rapidly grew in volume. From beneath him he caught sight of a small dark cloud that was on an intercept course and as it drew closer he saw that it was a swarm of locusts.

“I've got your back!” said the mineral mephit. The small creature flew between the dwarf and the swarm and a spray of tiny crystal shards erupted from its mouth. The minuscule ceramic pieces that the mineral mephit breathed on to the swarm tore through insect wings, compound eyes and took out a significant portion of the swarm before it closed over the dwarf.

“Thanks, mephit.” Littleby was stunned for a brief moment by his own words, never having thought that he would say those words. The mephit's intervention bought him enough time to read a spell off one of his many scrolls that blinded the priest as he drifted towards the ground.

The dwarven scholar raced to out-fly the swarm of biting insects and came around in a long arc straight at the priest with the serpent symbol around his neck. The mineral mephit fought a fast moving battle with the locust swarm that was dragging out in to a war of attrition with neither side being able to drive the other out of the air.

Littleby heard Cade's mental warning about the man being the leader of the base and tried to come up with a quick plan to capture the man alive. He spotted that the lips of the priest were moving again in prayer and decided that instead of trying to lift of the priest's amulet – he would simply pile drive the man in to the ground.

Littleby came straight down on top of the Sethetis and as he bore him towards the ground. The priest's outline became wavery and then he disappeared entirely. The dwarven scholar noted with interest from the spell and a brief whiff of ash as the priest departed that Sethetis had most likely plane-shifted to Gehenna. However, Littleby did not have long to ponder on this as he and the ground were getting ever closer at an alarming rate.

The dwarven scholar managed to pull out of his vertical dive just in time to avoid being flattened against some moss covered boulders and flew up high enough to see the mineral mephit devour the last of the locusts.


----------



## simmo (Mar 31, 2004)

*chapter 9 The round up*

“Prithee the fair maiden is saved from harm.” Sir Osbourne cradled Greir Crasad's slumbering form in his arms. He brushed her hair away from her face and smiled at the slumbering beauty that his liege had charged him with protecting.

Cade meanwhile was busying himself with exploring the remains of the building and seeing if there was anything of interest that they might like to take with. Caleb and Serena had rushed upstairs to explore the top floor and they came back with reports of several operating rooms, one of which had an insane bariaur male inside. The earth genasi had to resort to bludgeoning it in to unconscious to keep the mad creature contained.

In a different room they found a man whose legs had been removed. Fine powder covered the work-bench where the man lay and Serena guessed at the fact that the poor man had died from shock. Further along they found a small library of scrolls and books, some of which were penned by Sethetis. Those related to trying to bring modrons back from the dead, but he appeared to have had very little success as the subjects kept disintegrating in to a fine dust as soon as they died.

The priest of Set had been unable to contain the energies after the modron subject passed away. Littleby came back to aid in the search and recognised a small book that he'd borrowed from Kesto Brighteyes, proprietor of the Parted Veil in Sigil. There was another copy of the book that had been half completed, with only the first few chapter transferred across.

The hound archon left the grafting chambers and the alchemists laboratories for the watch tower outside. Ever vigilant, he was determined to keep a good look-out to give adequate fore-warning for when the Anakharim sent reinforcements.

One of the modrons had survived, as well as the bariaur woman calling herself Yissa the Sage and two of the knights. The modrons had been partially disassembled and was missing an arm as well as a monocle. When Littleby attempted to communicate with it in its native tongue the only thing that the broken quadrone could utter was: “Error, error, unable to mount arm. System failure due to missing parts.”

Cade and the others pooled the money, books, scrolls and gems that they'd recovered from the base. The halfling had continued to ask the bound bariaur female questions and had also found time to sing a calming melody to the workers who'd locked themselves in one of the store-rooms. When the others were preoccupied with exploring every nook and cranny of the base, Cade drew his short sword and walked menacingly over towards the bariaur woman and the two captive Anakharim knights.

With a few smiles, veiled threats and wagon loads of intimidating stares the halfling was able to learn from the captives that the Anakharim had two other bases on the Outlands. One close to the gate-town to Gehenna, called Torch, and the other by the Cavern of Thought, Illsensine's realm.

When he realised that the bariaur woman was withholding information about a third base, Cade glanced over to Sir Osbourne and the others to make sure that they were not looking in his direction, before brining the sword close to the captive's neck.

“If you don't tell me where the other base is, then I'll be forced to stop asking nicely.” Cade smiled at the bariaur woman in such a way that even a vampire would have cringed. The mad gleam in his eyes, sword brushing against her neck and terrifying smile broke Yissa's will.

She told Cade about a major base called the Flower Infernal in the plane of Gehenna, in the canyons of Khalas. As the halfling trawled through her thoughts he saw the currents of obsession that had led her to experimenting on her bariaur lover to further her understanding of transferring mechanical parts to organic creatures. The unfortunate bariaur, Denrac Grundurein, lay upstairs in a dreamless sleep tormented by the metal parts that had been unwillingly bonded to his flesh.

Yissa had studied under a half-elven scholar by the name of Valran Stonefist, but the two had fallen out over how to combine mortal and modron parts. Each had gone their separate ways. Yissa had joined the Anakharim and had convinced them that she could create an army of super-soldiers for them by combining modrons and men. The last that she'd heard of Valran was that he was somewhere in Arborea of all places.

Yissa felt no remorse for what she had done to the modrons or the other captives. She even felt joy at her lover's transformation, ignoring the fact that the process had cost him his sanity.


----------



## simmo (Mar 31, 2004)

*Chapter 10 Saved by the bell*

One of the mephits found the stash of soul prisms that Sethetis had kept hidden away and brought them to its master.

”I reckon that I know someone who can sort those out for us, or at least tell us how much they are worth,” Cade said eyeing the prisms with keen interest.

“Why do I get the impression..” Serena began, but was interrupted by Caleb asking a question of Yissa.

“WHAT ARE THESE?” the earth genasi asked Yissa, holding the soul prisms in his outstretched hand.

“Currency,” the bariaur woman replied dispassionately.

“WHAT DO THEY DO?” Caleb asked.

“Cade, I get the impression that you're the kind of person who knows someone that can sort just about anything.” Serena managed to finish her previous sentence. She tired to give the halfling a hard stare, but it faltered as he smiled back at her.

“It's funny that you should mention that,” Cade said with an even bigger grin. “I've got a contact called Montello the Jeweller that I've had some dealings with in the past. He used to work for Shemeshka the Marauder.”

“Knowledge and memories.” Yissa the Sage stated after a lengthy pause. “Experiences.”

“INSIDE THESE STONES?” Caleb asked as he held one up to the light. He saw a ghostly face moving inside it that moved as if blown about by the wind. Or perhaps it was a ghostly human face crying out silently in distress.

“Yes,” the bariaur woman confirmed. She was unhappy about her superior keeping the stones, but Cade could not discern why.

“HOW DO YOU ACCESS THEM?” the earth genasi enquired, eager to find out more.

“Well, you simply have to...” Yissa began.

“They're traded by fiends.“ Cade cautioned his tall friend. “I'm not sure that you'd want to.”

“Can I have a look?” Serena asked, taking one of the prisms out of Caleb's hand.

“Memories and knowledge, are we talking about a soul?” Littleby asked. Yissa had not bothered to answer Caleb's question, but the dwarf was a little more insistent in getting an answer.

“I don't know,” she replied truthfully. Or care, the bariaur woman thought to herself. “It is simply currency to me.”

“I'll tell you what, when we get back to Sigil...” Cade was about to launch in to his plan about how to sell the prisms when he found that Caleb was not ready to move on yet.

“WHY DON'T WE SMASH THEM?” Caleb asked no one in particular.

“It's currency,” Cade stated as if that explained everything. Destroying money was sacrilege to him. “It is of value to someone.”

“IF IT CONTAINS A TRAPPED SPIRIT WITHIN IT...” the earth genasi mused out aloud.

“If.” Cade reiterated emphatically. “Perhaps we can get it to someone who can value it?”

Littleby remembered reading a book awhile ago in which the author claimed that if a soul died away from its destined plane then it was annihilated. Although if these were trapped souls of mortal instead of petitioners, then they would seek to travel to their after-lives.

“LET'S SMASH IT,” Caleb stated as he raised one of the prisms in his hand.

“At the very least I can find out more about them if you let me have them when we get back to Sigil.” Cade's voice had risen in panic at the thought of the valuable prisms being mashed and he gently lowered the earth genasi's hand.

“If we get back to Sigil,” Andrew did not bother to hide the doubtfulness of such a claim.

“I certainly think that we should find out more about them.” Serena did not like the idea of smashing the prisms. Perhaps this was because of the creepy feeling that she got when she handled them, or perhaps it was her intuition telling her to keep the prisms close. “But if they really do have souls trapped inside them, then I don't think that we should sell them.”

“Well, we can discuss that once we are absolutely convinced of what is inside them.” Cade was about to go over his plan again when the bell started ringing loudly from the watch-tower.

_Zakar?_ Serena called out to her guardian.

_There are riders coming,_ the hounds archon though back in his normal growling tone of speech.

_How many and from which direction?_ Serena asked.

_There is a column of knight coming from spirewards._ Zakar was busy climbing down the tower's ladders to reach the Chosen of Tomeri.

_What colour?_ Cade asked, realising that the knights might belong to their allies.

_Black armoured knights,_ Zakar replied disgustedly, just as he reached the bottom of the stairs.

_Black armoured knights? Lets get the hell out of here._ The halfling packed his gear in under a minute and was ready to rush off. _Osbourne!_

_Yes your Highness._ The knight was still holding Greir Crasad protectively in his arms. The other companions could feel the faint rumble of man riders somewhere in the next canyon and all gathered their belonging to quickly leave the Rendering works behind.


----------



## simmo (Apr 1, 2004)

*Part 22 Show me the Treasure*

*chapter 1 Back to the march*

After clearing out the remains of the building off anything valuable, the companions got ready to leave. Cade was hurrying back from convincing the workers to ride with them when he came across Andrew who was looking pensively at one of the prisms.

“I was going to smash one to see what would happen.” Andrew commented after a lengthy pause. “Because you were all just sitting around arguing.”

“Yes alright let's get it back to Sigil, find out exactly what it is before we go around wasting what could a very valuable resource.” Cade picked up the prisms and placed them in a sturdy leather satchel.

“Agreed,” said Littleby who was counting the prisms as the halfling was putting them away, just to be sure that none of them mysteriously disappeared.

“We'd have nine of them left I'll have you know,” Andrew stated defensively.

“Yes,” Cade answered with a smile and a slight frown. “But we'd have one less to sell!”

As the three of them went outside they saw that the workers who'd been employed by the Anakharim were arguing amongst themselves whether they should stay or not. Cade hurried over and calmed their fears. With a few witty remarks, some veiled threats and a mental nudge here and there he was able to convince them to come along.

“So you're trying to get the workers to come along with us against their will,” Andrew had watched the halfling at work, intrigued by his technique but not pleased that it was going on at all.

“Yes,” Cade replied innocently, grinning like a cat who got the cream.

“That's not very moral,” the Indep was upset by the notion that a group of people could be so easily swayed.

“Isn't it,” the halfling replied in agreement. “How interesting.”

“No it isn't!” Andrew said indignantly before marching off to saddle his horse.

As the companions rode out they took with them the two captive knights and Yissa who lay bound in a wagon. The surviving quadrone that was partially disassembled as well as the ten workers that they found hiding in one of the storage rooms.

At first the pace was slow going and they did not progress very far. But after awhile with Littleby flying above them, Zakar in hound form scouting ahead and Sir Osbourne keeping tabs on the column of Anakharim knights, the travellers were able to pick up the pace more and prevent the gap between the groups of riders from closing too fast.

As Caleb rode in his two-man chariot with Andrew, his thoughts turned to the productive and positive relationship that his friends had with their bodyguards and servants. He slowly turned these thoughts over in his mind and then began to compare them to his mephit servants.

“PLEASE CAN EVERYONE MISTREAT MY MEPHITS AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE,” Caleb asked the others as they crossed a small stream in one of the canyons.

“No, because they would just come back.” Cade laughed merrily at Caleb suggestion. “We could kill them ritually every night and it still would not make any difference.”

“I tried,” Serena added, referring to her attack on one of the creatures earlier in the day before the front of the building exploded.

“They don't seem to mind,” Andrew stated incredulously. He was amazed at how much punishment the mephits took and still they came back.

“THEY'RE VERY LOYAL.” The earth genasi said and everyone laughed except for the mephits.

The light began to fade across this section of the Outlands as night was approaching. The companions spent some time looking for a cave to hide in and then debated how best to deal with the column of knights chasing them. In the end it was Littleby who flew off with the clay vases filled with waste, curtain dumplings and 'ooze mephit special' that threw the yeth hounds and Anakharim knights off their trail. As night fell they realised that they had become lost in their rush to evade the Anakharim knights.

“Zakar, can you guide  us to somewhere that is good to camp?” Serena asked.

"Sorry my Lady," Zakar replied. “I do not know this area.”

“Back towards the march, that it what we need.” Cade stated. He stretched his small legs as they ached from the long ride and was glad to be back on the ground.

“Yes. Then let's get back towards the march as far as we can tonight.” Serena stated calmly.

“HAS ANYONE GOT ANY WAY FOR US TO AVOID GETTING HOPELESSLY LOST?” Caleb asked. His servants and a few of the others could see in the dark, but when the earth genasi asked his question – they realised that they would not be able to travel any further that night.


----------



## simmo (Apr 1, 2004)

*chapter 2 It's treasure time*

The captives remained tied up for the night and they fed the workers. However, the broken modron was a different matter as it kept saying the same thing over and over again. As if one of the cogs inside had got stuck.

“DOES ANYONE SPEAK MODRON?” Caleb asked.

“Yes” Littleby replied, taking a quick break from reading one of the books that they'd recovered. “I recently learned a bit of modron, just a few words mind.”

“WOW, WHAT A COINCIDENCE,” the earth genasi said with a straight face.

“Unfortunately all that it would say is error, error, core dump, interactive debug mode initiating,” Littleby shrugged his shoulders and turned away from the earth genasi. He had a quick look at what Sir Osbourne was cooking in the pot but turned away in disgust. As he took out his ion stone and sent it spinning around his head, he was heard to comment: “I'll not eat any of that foreign muck”.

After another three and a half days of travelling through the Outlands they finally reached the outskirts of Faunel. The ancient city had long been claimed back by the jungle and ruined towers could be seen poking up amongst the tree tops. Vines and weeds choked the overgrown streets of the city and moss covered many of the stones. The companions did not enter the city, but instead chose to remain outside by one of the tent encampments as the great modron march left the Outlands and entered the Beastlands.

Sir Vamish Crasad was overjoyed at being reunited with his sister. He insisted that they accepted a monetary reward. The knight of the Order of Planar Militant was still suffering from the wounds that he'd received in the ambush, but was simply too stubborn to stay in the halls of the healers for too long. He thanked each of them profusely to the extent where some of the companions almost lost their patience, before leaving to join the rest of his men who had taken the injured Anakharim knights and the bariaur woman, Yissa the Sage, in to custody.

His sister thanked each of them as well and gave Sir Osbourne a kiss on the cheek. The knight blushed from head to toe and turned a deeper shade of red when he saw Cade giving him a knowing smile. Greir gave Sir Osbourne a letter and then left to join her brother. As she was walking away Lady Toujin made an appearance and presented each with a gift as a reward for the great deeds that they had performed.

Sir Osbourne received a new dragon-head shaped helmet. Lady Toujin informed him that it would give him a measure of protection against elemental energies. Cade Highdale received a platinum dragon scale that resonated whilst he sang, enhancing his chances of favourable interaction with celestials and good-aligned dragons.

Caleb received large metal boots that were shaped to resemble dragon claws. The earth genasi was pleased to learn that by concentrating on them briefly, the claws dug in to the ground and he remained absolutely fixed to the spot. Another thought retracted the claws to permit him to move off. The mephits each received a small satchel. They were initially disappointed to find that they were empty, but soon began to cram them full of odds and ends.

Serena received a small dragon statue that fit inside the palm of her hand and wrapped around her fingers. By focusing her anger through the device she was able to make it produce a small bolt of fire that incinerated the base of a nearby sapling, much to the surprise of the mephits who had been lounging in its branches.

Lady Toujin came up to Zakar and placed her delicate hands on the hound archon's shoulders. He sank down on one knee in front of her as she prayed to Bahamut and his collar changed to tin. Zakar was overwhelmed by the transformation and knelt in front of her whispering his thanks over and over. She hurried along swiftly presenting Littleby with three teeth of dragon summoning and Andrew with a plain cloak that had no distinguishing features.

Eventually Lady Toujin departed, heading back towards Excelsior on her flying carpet and waving at the companions as she left. As she glided off in to the sun-set the beautiful priestess of Bahamut winked at Cade and waved at the others.


----------



## simmo (Apr 1, 2004)

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* to bring you the following news_

_Peace-loving Organisation Forced to Change its Name Due to Vicious Attacks

Chant mongers and touts are rattling their bone-boxes around the Cage bringing you this breaking piece of news. Those in the know have heard of the recent happenings in the Great Modron March, including the unprovoked raid on a research base that left many dead and injured. At first it was thought that the raid was carried out by a Tanar'ri scouting party due to the ferocity of the attack and the amount of devastation that it caused. But a subsequent investigation indicated that it was conducted by a ruthless band of mercenaries whose only goal it was to plunder the base for knowledge and valuables.

Our reporter on the scene, the renowned Ashenbach, was able to get a quick interview Sethetis administrator in chief of the base.

Ashenbach: "Wanna tell us about the bashers that raided your place and how they gave you the laugh?"

Sethetis: Sigh. "It was truly awful. We were attacked without warning and many of our researchers were killed. The enemy was upon us before we could react, using underhand tactics to disable and main our guards in order to ensure the complete element of surprise."

Ashenbach: "Much obliged and all that. So what's this dark I'm hearing about modron implant tinkering..."

Sethetis: "Please let me finish." Sigh. "Our loyal guard dogs were burnt alive, they recklessly slew many of the volunteers that we'd paid to take part in our trials and they kidnapped the rest. They stole all books that were invaluable as they are the culmination of years of research. To top it all off they actually cut off the legs of one of the volunteers, he died of shock before he was able to bleed to death."

Ashenbach: "Suren. Anyway, what are the Anakharim plans for making sure these berks pay the music? Gonna ask the Red Death for help?"

Sethetis: "Well, the Anakharim will do nothing. Since these heartless mercenaries attacked us and brought our hard-earned good name in to disrepute, we have been forced to change the name of our organisation to save face. From now one we will be called the Tacharim."

Ashenbach: "Hmmm. Did the Anakharim... uh, I mean Tacharim mess with modrons 'n humans? You know, like making new tiefers or some such?"

Sethetis: "Of course not! These foul accusations have been put about by our enemies to discredit us. They have hired mercenaries to attack us as they are too cowardly themselves and we expect further attacks. However, this time we will be ready for them."

Ashenbach: "So the chant about that modron implant stuff is pure screed?"

Sethetis: "Yes. Do you have any more questions?"

Ashenbach: "Suren. What exactly are you berks messing with in this place?"

Sethetis: "I'm not permitted to speak of it, I'm sorry."

Ashenbach: "Chant has it you're using soul prisms in yer work. Wanna comment?"

Sethetis: "Under no circumstances would we use those items or even handle them. This is yet another attempt by our enemies to discredit us. Now if you please, I have work to do and a base to rebuild."

Ashenbach: "What a rube. Well there you have it cutters. The Anakharim are now the Tacharim and their peace-loving researchers. I'm a monkey's uncle and it's g'night from me. Stay tuned for more tarmy chant coming your way, suren."_


----------



## simmo (Apr 2, 2004)

As well as encouraging all my players to roll up a character and create a background (for which they get some XP). I also encourage them to fill in the 20 Questions that I've modified slightly from the 7th Sea Players Handbook by AEG. (note: the d20 version of 7th Sea is called Swashbuckling Adventures ).

Twenty Questions <Format>

1. What country/place is <insert name> from? 
2. How would you physically describe <insert name>? 
3. Does <insert name> have any recurring mannerisms? 
4. What is your <insert name>'s main motivation? 
5. What is <insert name>'s greatest strength? Greatest weakness? 
6. What are <insert name>'s most and least favourite things? 
7. What about <insert name>'s psychology? (i.e demeanor, mentality) 
8. What is <insert name>'s single greatest fear? 
9. What are <insert name>'s highest ambitions? Her greatest love? 
10. What is <insert name>'s opinion of Sigil? 
11. Does <insert name> have any prejudices? 
12. Where do <insert name>'s loyalties lie? 
13. Is <insert name> in love? Is she married or betrothed? 
14. What about <insert name>'s family? 
15. How would <insert name>'s parents describe her? 
16. Is <insert name> a gentleman/gentlewoman? 
17. How religious is <insert name>? What church do they follow? 
18. Is <insert name> a member of a church, guild and/or faction? 
19. What does <insert name> think of psionics and magic? 
20. If you could, what advice would you give <insert name>?


----------



## simmo (Apr 2, 2004)

Twenty Questions by Malkir
note: these questions were answered by Tallarn who plays Malkir. The questions are a modified version of those found in the 7th Sea Players handbook by AEG

*1. What country/place is Malkir from?*
He comes from an isolated part of Serena's homeworld, and grew up initially on a small farm on the southern continent. It was a large family with many mouths to feed, and at the age of about nine Malkir was sent away to the monastery. The Master of the Monastery saw potential in Malkir, and took him and began to teach him the way of the Henshin Mystics. It is only now that Malkir is starting to understand those teachings. 

*2. How would you physically describe Malkir? *
Serene, calm, focused. If you read my thread on acting, I'd say he has a balance of strong and lightweight, has more quick time than sustained time, and a large amount of flexible space. He's quick to examine situations from many angles, determine his course of action and act upon it. 
He tends to wear simple clothes, that look cheap yet enduring. There is a periapt hanging around his neck, shaped like a tree symbol if I remember rightly. He also wears fingerless gloves on his hands, and underneath the vest on his torso you can see a pair of bracers if you look carefully. 

*3. Does Malkir have any recurring mannerisms? *
Smugness is an air he tends to give off at first, but when you get to know him a little better you realise that is simply incredibly aware of himself and his limitations. He's very difficult to faze for long. 
He's fond of mystical sounding statements as well. 

*4. What is your Malkir's main motivation? *
To learn himself and transcend to divinity. This does not mean godhood necessarily, but Malkir believes that eventually he will leave his material body behind and instead become a creature of another form. 

*5. What is Malkir's greatest strength? Greatest weakness? *
Strength - His ability to remain calm and focused in all situations, regardless of distractions. 
Weakness - His lack of adherence to anything. By being so flexible, he lacks the raw passion and conviction that can sometimes take someone through a difficult situation. 

*6. What are Malkir's most and least favourite things? *
Most - riddles and teaching 
Least - people that refuse to accept a simple truth because of their inability to view something from another viewpoint 

*7. What about Malkir's psychology? (i.e demeanour, mentality) *
Somewhat covered above, but the key point to the character is his concentration and sereneness. He constantly evaluates situations, seeking the maximum amount of information he can gain from his surroundings that help him to act. 

*8. What is Malkir's single greatest fear? *
That everything he has been taught is a lie, and he can never transcend himself. That no matter what he does or how precisely he knows himself, someone out there could have greater knowledge. That Orcus is controlling him. 

*9. What are Malkir's highest ambitions? Her greatest love? *
To ascend to divinity, but to take other people with him when he does. To have his school become established and well known without having to fight everyone for it. 

*10. What is Malkir's opinion of Sigil? *
It's a nice place. Much better than home, with the lack of a mindflayer invasion and all. And although he's heard things about how awful some sections of it are, no one seems to be troubling him too much. 

*11. Does Malkir have any prejudices? *
Not really, although the way he feels about people that can't adjust to a new situation comes close. 

*12. Where do Malkir's loyalties lie? *
To himself first, always. Then to his students, and then on to Serena and Littleby, in that order. Caleb and Andrew are coming in last at the moment. 

*13. Is Malkir in love? Is she married or betrothed? *
"The Master is not married, nor do I think he ever will be." - Riff Raff, The Rocky Horror Show 

*14. What about Malkir's family? *
He left them behind a long time ago, and doesn't think about them much any more. The Master of his monastery also went walkabout one day, and Malkir occasionally wonders what happened to him. He hopes that the two of them can meet again, but he's not sure about it. Since coming to Sigil, he's realised that a portal might have been responsible, and the hope of meeting his former Master has increased. 

*15. How would Malkir's parents describe him? *
If they saw him now, they'd be pleased with him. He's become something worthwhile, a teacher and a largely good man. 

*16. Is Malkir a gentleman/gentlewoman? *
No, but he has the self confidence of one. 

*17. How religious is Malkir? What church do they follow? *
He's not religious, but he is spiritual. He's aware of the Gods, but doesn't feel any need to ask them for aid. 

*18. Is Malkir a member of a church, guild and/or faction? *
He's considering approaching the Sign of One for more information, but for now he's content to be the Master of a small monastery/school in Sigil, whilst waiting to see what this Githerezai has to say for himself. 

*19. What does Malkir think of psionics and magic? *
Both are ways in which people manifest themselves. Either can be a learned skill or an innate ability. Malkir doesn't care about a person's abilities much, he's more interested in the why of things. 

*20. If you could, what advice would you give Malkir? *
Bloody well get Annaleese to tell you about herself, make sure you keep up with that Githerezai Master, don't get on the wrong side of the Harmonium, and try not to buy anything else from Akin.


----------



## simmo (Apr 2, 2004)

Twenty Questions by Serena Allman
note: these questions were answered by Randomling who plays Serena. The questions are a modified version of those found in the 7th Sea Players handbook by AEG

*What country/place is Serena from?* 
Serena is from the higher levels of the tower city Tal'Chuan, where her father was a high-ranking officer in the military.

*How would you physically describe Serena? *
Serena is small and slim. She is not striking, but she is quietly pretty, with dark brown hair, lighter brown eyes and extremely fair skin. Her face is round, her nose snub, and her forehead quite high. She's long-limbed, with small breasts and a small waist. Her hair is waist-length and almost always worn long, though it is usually covered by the hood of her cloak. 

*Does Serena have any recurring mannerisms? *
Generally quiet, Serena has some unobtrusive mannerisms. When troubled, she will twist her fingers through her hair, or keep one hand on the symbol of Tomeri at her throat. She typically has a calm exterior, but if extremely nervous she will bite her nails. 

*What is Serena's main motivation? *
Serena's ultimate goal was once to rid the world of evil and unhappiness, and to that end she tried to set herself against the Enemy of her home. Now her eyes have been opened to the Multiverse, and her goals have changed somewhat. She wants, first and foremost, to do the things Tomeri has called her to do. Her way of doing this is to solve the problems put in front of her, seek to complete her quest, protect those she loves to the best of her ability, and spread love and the word of Tomeri wherever she can. 

In reality though it is submerged anger and fear that keep Serena fighting. Hatred of her stepmother, anger at the suffering of herself and others, and fear of evil all drive her strongly. She will fight the causes of these feelings, but will also fight hard to avoid confronting them directly. 

*What is Serena's greatest strength? Greatest weakness? *
Serena's greatest strength is compassion. She has an almost unlimited well of love and compassion for others which drives her to great length to help them, but also gives her vast emotional fortitude. Married with a strong spiritual core, this makes Serena able to withstand almost any emotional blow in the knowledge that it is part of Tomeri's plan. 

Her greatest weakness is her naivety. Serena is not only loving but immensely trusting, and her principles dictate that she sometimes doesn't treat new acquaintances with the contempt they seem to deserve, giving everyone the benefit of the doubt. She has a near-infallible faculty for telling when people are not trustworthy, but her trusting nature leads her to ignore it far too often. She treats her word as her bond and expects the same courtesy from others - where there is antagonism she expects open opposition, but barely understands the concept of the double-cross. 

*What are Serena's most and least favourite things? *
The thing that Serena craves is simple - a quiet room in which to meditate, pray, and practise her art. She loves (and sometimes needs) solitude and calm. The company of a man she loves comes a close second. However, it's a long time since either of these has really been a factor in her life. 

The Enemy - illithids - terrify Serena and it's an effort for her not to try and kill one on sight. She knows the havoc they've wreaked on her homeworld and in her life, and her hatred of them knows almost no bounds. 

*What about Serena's psychology? *
There is a large part of Serena, mostly buried deep, that is still a very frightened, angry and confused little girl. She's missed her father since his disappearance five years ago, and to a large extent has looked for a replacement - men who are by turns loving and distant, or helpful and mysterious, usually fit the bill. This hidden part of her desperately needs to feel looked after and protected. 

*What is Serena's single greatest fear? *
Serena is terrified of being abandoned by everybody and left completely alone. This probably stems from the death of her mother, but was reinforced when her father went missing and again when Daniel left her. She tends to keep herself surrounded by people, even when those people barely know her, which is one of the reasons she likes to stay in the temple when she can. 

*What are Serena's highest ambitions? Her greatest love? *
Serena's biggest goal is still to defeat evil and end unhappiness, and though she feels she is called to other things at the moment her eye is still fixed on her homeworld and the illithid threat there. In more practical terms, she wants to protect the people she loves from harm and confront evil wherever she finds it. 

Her greatest love now probably goes to the church of Tomeri, which has nurtured her through a difficult time recently. High on the list would also be the Danster family and her father. 

*What is Serena's opinion of Tal'Chuan? *
Mixed. On the one hand, she would go to great lengths to defend Tal'Chuan should it ever be threatened. On the other, it's a dark and troubling city in which Serena would rather not make her home again. Certainly now there are no ties of responsibility keeping here there, as there once were. 

*Does Serena have any prejudices? *
Serena's most entrenched prejudice is against illithids - though she has recently proved, to her own great surprise, to be able to work with Sss'ah'tlaha when circumstances require. Otherwise, she has few prejudices. 

*Where do Serena's loyalties lie? *
First, to Tomeri - if Serena feels her goddess to asking her to do something, she will do it to the best of her ability without question. Second, to the friends who have stuck by her through recent trials, as she sees it to protect and aid them any way she can. After that, she serves the needs of anyone she perceives to be in danger or distress, obeys the law and her own word, and only after that thinks of her own needs. 

*Is Serena in love? Is she married or betrothed? *
Short answer - none of the above. Once, she was in love with a man called Daniel, who was a low-ranking soldier in Tal'Chuan. They maintained a relationship for two years, though he didn't always treat her well. Daniel was obsessed with other worlds and three years ago announced that he was absconding from the army and leaving Tal'Chuan. He asked Serena to go with him, but she felt bound by her obligations. She never saw him again. It hurt her deeply and it took her a long time to get over it, but for the most part she now remembers him fondly. 

*What about Serena's family? *
The only child of two only children, Serena now has no living relatives. Her father, who died recently, was in the Tal'Chuan military. She remembers little of her mother, who died when she was four, but knows that Helen Allman was a beautiful noblewoman and was distantly related to the Danster family. The only relation Serena has living is her power-hungry, avaricious stepmother Miranda Allman. The relationship is mutually murderous. 

*How would Serena's parents describe her? *
Serena's father, a cool-headed military man, doted on his daughter and would first of all describe her as beautiful and talented. However, he would also say she is too compassionate and trusting, and leaves herself open to being duped. Her stepmother on the other hand would say that she is scheming, stupid, and only after the family money. 

*Is Serena a gentlewoman? *
She is noble by birth, but really has no contact in the noble circles of Tal'Chuan, as she ran away from home aged fifteen and apprenticed herself to Vincent Danster. The normal way of life of a noblewoman - sitting doing embroidery, as far as she can tell - doesn't suit her well as she'd much rather be out there saving the world. 

*How religious is Serena? What church does she follow? *
Serena is highly religious - she has devoted her life to the worship of Tomeri, goddess of love and wisdom. She is a devout follower of the church and a Chosen of her goddess, entrusted with a quest on the church's behalf. 

*Is Serena a member of a church, guild or faction? *
Serena doesn't really hold with factions, but she is an active member of the church of Tomeri. 

*What does Serena think of psionics? *
As far as Serena is concerned psionics are her life's work and her life's art. They're a tool for getting things done, a channel to Tomeri, and the only way to ever discover anything about herself or anyone else. They are at the centre of her being. 

*If you could, what advice would you give Serena? *
Speak up for your own needs more often, and go kill your stepmother.


----------



## crater (Apr 2, 2004)

> From now one we will be called the Tacharim.




Classic Xaosmen behaviour... change your name whenever you get bored with the old one! Well, I hope they have several more names lined up 'cos were not done with our ruthless unprovoked attacks yet!


----------



## simmo (Apr 3, 2004)

Twenty Questions Littleby Cakebeard
note: these questions were answered by Crater who plays Littleby. The questions are a modified version of those found in the 7th Sea Players handbook by AEG

*1. What country/place is Littleby Cakebeard from? *

The subterranean kingdom of Brule Narn (Red Beard Mountain) on an obscure prime world. Brule Narn is a vast labyrinth of halls and shafts, a Dwarven city with a single purpose: to mine the gold from the heart of the mountain. The mountain was once said to be so rich in ore that it 'wept gold'. 

Deep within the mountain however is a portal to the plane of negative energy which has contaminated the lower levels of the city and came close to threatening its complete destruction as the deadly energy seeped through the rock and the dead buried within the mountain were brought to life. 

Around 75 years ago the portal was brought under the control of a small cabal of wizards who called themselves the Darkseers (see 'Cakebeard's Book of Tall Stories for Short People, Chapter 4'). The Darkseers maintain a vigil over the portal and are preparing for a time in the distant future when the portal will attempt to reopen. 

*2. How would you physically describe Littleby Cakebeard? *

He is tall for a Dwarf (4'6"), and sturdy with it. His years spent working in the mines (his job was Junior Mineshaft Safety Inspector) have toughened him up. The engineers of Brule Narn are no strangers to hard labour; Littleby has a broken nose and has lost the tips of his fingers on his right hand. 

As a planewalker he dresses extremely practically in hard wearing travelling clothes replete with harnesses and buckles to carry scientific equipment and his numerous scroll cases, notebooks, tomes of lore and rolled up maps. 

*3. Does Littleby Cakebeard have any recurring mannerisms? *

He sometimes demonstrates a rather inappropriate sense of humour, which occasionally penetrates his dour Dwarf routine. He also has little appreciation for the arts, beyond stonework and metallurgy. 

*4. What is Littleby Cakebeard's main motivation? *

He seeks to increase his control over negative energy and return to Brule Narn to help the Darkseers control the 'wild' portal. His wife and children died of some form of negation sickness many years ago and this is partly what motivated him to join the Darkseers in the first place. 

*5. What is Littleby Cakebeard's greatest strength? Greatest weakness? *

His greatest strength would depend on your point of view. It could be said that his greatest strengths are the solid Dwarven values instilled in him from an early age. They give him a stable moral foundation on his journey across the planes. When the philosopher declares that Law requires Chaos, that Good requires Evil and that the Celestials are indeed just as bad as the Fiends, Littleby replies "After shaking hands with a philosopher, count your fingers." (Thanks to Tallarn for the quote!). This fixed morality could also be seen as his greatest weakness. 

*6. What are Littleby Cakebeard's most and least favourite things? *

He values cooperation greatly, and understands that strength comes in numbers. He deplores necromantic magic (which differs from the magic of negation which he has chosen to study), and those who would bring the dead to unlife. 

Littleby also has a very particular palate and will only eat traditional Dwarven food if he can help it. As it is nearly impossible to guarantee a plentiful supply of gritcake and schlock with curtain dumplings he carries with him an Ioun Stone of Sustenance so that he doesn't need to eat unless he chooses to. 

*7. What about Littleby Cakebeard's psychology? (i.e. demeanour, mentality) *

Littleby approaches most problems as an engineer. If he could draw out detailed schematics of a potential battleground or a rare artifact he would, and he would study them until he could devise the most effective solution. When push comes to shove he will quite happily roll up his sleeves and get messy along with everyone else. 

*8. What is Littleby Cakebeard's single greatest fear? *

He fears that he will not have the power to contend with the portal to Negation in Brule Narn when the time comes. 

*9. What are Littleby Cat love? *

The safety of his people comes first and foremost. He also dreams of having his very own mining company, or leading a legendary team of engineers. He hopes that his journeys as a planewalker will one day lead him to the departed souls of his wife and children. 

*10. What is Littleby Cakebeard's opinion of Sigil? *

Sigil is a wonderful centre of knowledge and rich in opportunities to expand ones craft, and all the time one feels reassuringly.....underground! He is also fascinated by the fact that so many diverse beings who would otherwise be tearing each others throats out have been brought under a functional peace within the Cage. 

*11. Does Littleby Cakebeard have any prejudices? *

He is rapidly overcoming all sorts of racial prejudices and has encountered various examples of creatures who have cast aside their malignant natures. He still wont touch foreign food however. 

*12. Where do Littleby Cakebeard's loyalties lie? *

They lie with his companions, his people, and anyone who seeks peace. He has recently joined the Harmonium and understands that the perfect ideal of Multiversal Harmony is championed by very real men and women each with their own agendas and their own flaws. Being very idealistic he believes that great good can be achieved with great organisation and cooperation. 

*13. Is Littleby Cakebeard in love? Is she married or betrothed? *

Littleby has not done much but study since he lost his wife and children during the Great Darkness of Brule Narn. Any future love he might find would have to be allied with his cause. 

*14. What about Littleby Cakebeard's family? *

The Dwarves of Brule Narn have huge extended families known as clans and Littleby is no exception. It is estimated that one third of the population was killed over the 9 years of the Great Darkness. 

Some clans were harder hit than others, those who lived deeper in the mountain were almost completely wiped out. Clan Cakebeard still retains enough representation to exist in its own right while others have merged, leading to the first ever instances of double barrelled Dwarven surnames. 

*15. How would Littleby Cakebeard's parents describe him? *

They would say he was credit to the engineers and his family, and commend him on his bravery for joining the Darkseers. 

*16. Is Littleby Cakebeard a gentleman? *

Absolutely and utterly always, even when he's a gentlewoman. 

*17. How religious is Littleby Cakebeard? What church does he follow? *

He is a devout follower of the Dwarven pantheon, as it is interpreted on his home world. This includes Moridan Moradin and Grumbar (seen as an honorary Dwarf) as the main deities (see the Book of Tall Stories for Short People for some bits on his religious beliefs). 

*18. Is Littleby Cakebeard a member of a church, guild and/or faction? *

Yes to all of the above. Brule Narn imposes a strict observance of Dwarven religion, especially since the Great Darkness. He is a member of the Engineers Society, a huge guild within the mining Kingdom, a member of the arcane brotherhood of Darkseers, and now he's a Hardhead too! 

*19. What does Littleby Cakebeard think of psionics and magic? *

He sees magic as a tool, and refers to it as the Craft, rather than the Art. He comes from a cabal of Negation specialists called the Darkseers who are so trained out of necessity. Magic that deals with the opening of portals and summoning of creatures is outlawed by his cabal as they are dedicated to little else but the permanent closure of such extra-dimensional gateways. This results in Conjuration being a prohibited school, and Necromancy being the specialist school. 

He has had little contact with psionics until recently and reserves judgement until he has had time to study them further. 

*20. If you could, what advice would you give Littleby Cakebeard? *

Maintain a clarity of purpose so that your many allegiances work for you rather than against you. Ally with EVERYONE, and if others get bogged down by compromise, focus them all with stunningly detailed schematic diagrams and achieve the unachievable.


----------



## simmo (Apr 3, 2004)

Twenty Questions Andrew Rimilia
note: these questions were answered by Jonathan who plays Andrew. The questions are a modified version of those found in the 7th Sea Players handbook by AEG

*1. What country/place is Andrew from?*

I'm not familiar enough with Planescape to give a specific place, but I know that Andrew was born and raised in a backwater area that had little, if any, knowledge and contact with the outside world(s).

*2. How would you physically describe Andrew?*

Andrew Rimilia is fairly tall, thin almost to the point of being lanky, and muscular in a wiry way. His features are sharp and angular, his face and nose are aquiline, giving him an odd quality that is neither asian nor eastern european, but (if he existed in our world) would hold qualities of both. His eyes are a pale, faded blue. His hair is black, long enough to be held with a leather band, and already beginning to show grey at the temples, despite his young age. He wears a long serape-type garment, and a cloak when travelling, under which he conceals a number of tools and hidden weapons.

*3. Does Andrew have any recurring mannerisms?*

Andrew is prone to using dry humor in the least appropriate situations. He also has a tendency to clam up and refuse to be moved or show emotion during highly emotional situations.

*4. What is your Andrew's main motivation?*

Andrew's main motivation is to carve out a place for himself in the wide world. He wants the respect of his contemporaries AND his enemies (though he will usually settle for fear instead), and he wants to be recognized as a force to be reckoned with in his areas of speciality. Some day, he'd like to settle down and open a tavern.

*5. What is Andrew's greatest strength? Greatest weakness?*

Andrew's greatest strength is his adaptability. You can shock him, you can stun him, you can hurt him, but he WILL eventually come back, usually with a vengeance. No matter what happens (short of death), he can survive it with life and sanity intact. Andrew's greatest weakness is his inability to let himself feel anything strongly for other people (except his brother) and his lack of empathy.

*6. What are Andrew's most and least favourite things?*

Andrew's favorite thing in the known multiverse to do is sit atop the mountain in the cool of the morning, smoking a pipe and watching the sun rise. His second-favorite thing to do is go out on jobs for the Indeps, and for anyone else whose cause he feels is worthy (and worthwhile). In this sense, he is a romantic, though he'd never admit it. His least favorite thing in the known multiverse to do is to be tortured.

*7. What about Andrew's psychology? (i.e demeanor, mentality)*

Andrew is, above all other things, a survivor. He will do whatever it takes to get through. Cut off his legs, and he would tie off the wounds and try to crawl to a healer. No matter what happens, he will keep going, or die trying. Outwardly, he projects a demeanor of neutrality and casual interest that has fooled a number of people. In fact, he believes the work he does is for the greater good, if not necessarily the greater good any given government believes in.

*8. What is Andrew's single greatest fear?*

Andrew's single greatest fear is that he will somehow be remembered as a coward, a weakling, and a fool. His second-greatest fear is his brother.

*9. What are Andrew's highest ambitions? Her greatest love?*

If the world were to turn his way, Andrew would ultimately earn a place of great respect amongst rogues and Indeps the multiverse over, open a successful bar in which he would still have the opportunity to break up a barfight or two every night (so as not to get bored), find immortality, and adventure down through the ages, until the end of the universe. Andrew's greatest love is, at this time, given to his brother, Saros.

*10. What is Andrew's opinion of Sigil?*

Andrew likes Sigil. He likes anywhere that is complicated, and busy, and full of conflict, because it gives people like him ample room to maneuver (and often make a profit from it).

*11. Does Andrew have any prejudices?*

Andrew is not prejudiced against any group of race in particular, however, he will take up arms against anyone who makes a serious attempt to kill his brother without a second thought.

*12. Where do Andrew's loyalties lie?*

Andrew's loyalties lie in doing the right thing- which he does believe in, and very strongly- regardless of what the law might have to say about it. He is also fiercely loyal to his brother Saros, though this has caused him endless amounts of trouble.

*13. Is Andrew in love? Is he married or betrothed?*

Andrew is not in love with, in a relationship with, or even really close to (in that way) anyone else, at present. This is not to say that he never will be, but he's not a very approachable person.

*14. What about Andrew's family?*

Ah, family. Andrew's parents are dead. His only living relative is his brother. His brother is, to put it nicely, a cold-blooded killer. Saros Rimilia is an assassin, and a good one at that. Andrew can tell that Saros is good at his job for two reasons: 1) He is still alive, and 2) Very few people know who Saros is. Andrew is fiercely loyal to and defensive of his brother, despite this, and the feeling is reciprocated. Saros himself is a very distant, cold, emotionless person. He is smaller than his brother, gaunt, and posessed of the same black hair and- if anything- even sharper features. His eyes are also colored a strange and unnatural amber.

*15. How would Andrew's parents describe him?*

Andrew's parents, who died when he was roughly twelve years old, would probably be shocked all to hell and back by who he is now. His parents were subsistence farmers, and not very well-versed on anything that existed beyond the local general store.

*16. Is Andrew a gentleman?*

Yes and no. Andrew is very polite and respectful to those people he feels are deserving of respect, but he doesn't give a damn about honorifics (Lord, Lady, Sir, etc.) and he will say EXACTLY what he thinks about a person, to their face. Royalty does not impress him, neither do people with a great deal of money.

*17. How religious is Andrew? What church do they follow?*

In the traditional sense, Andrew is not very religious. He knows the gods are out there, and he respects them, but he feels no particular desire to worship them. He would stand before the gods, and speak his mind, rather than kneel or cower in worship. He doesn't attend churches, and believes organized religion is a mistake.

*18. Is Andrew a member of a church, guild and/or faction?*

Andrew is an Indep, and proud of it.

*19. What does Andrew think of psionics and magic?*

Andrew is intrigued by magic, and would like to learn more about it, but at the same time it worries him, because it is not something he can easily defend against. He is of the opinion that most people who wield magic are gits, not because they wield magic, but because most of the magic-users he's ever met happen to be gits. He doesn't know enough about psionics to form an opinion.

*20. If you could, what advice would you give Andrew?*

There's nothing that springs to mind, really.


----------



## simmo (Apr 3, 2004)

crater said:
			
		

> Classic Xaosmen behaviour... change your name whenever you get bored with the old one! Well, I hope they have several more names lined up 'cos were not done with our ruthless unprovoked attacks yet!




Don't worry, there will be plenty of other opportunities to have encounters with the Tacharim knights. Rest assured they will not easily forget about your little visit to their peaceful research base   .

_*Anakharim*_ - meaning 'Seekers of immortality'. As well as engaging in several legitimate business ventures and policing several trade-routes across the Outlands, this orgnaisation also has a reputation for dealing in contraband and conducting morally dubious research. The founder of the organisation sought to gain immortality by combining man with machine and they have numerous agents in Mechanus, the Outlands and the Mines of Marsellin, Acheron.

_*Tacharim*_ - meaning 'Without emotion, transcedning life'. The raids on the great modron march have made this organisation several powerful enemies, resulting in the name change as well as change of focus. The organisation is rumoured to have recently merged with one that is based in Curst, gate-town to Carceri, and has stepped down its more 'direct' operations. Why they now call themselves 'those who transcend life' is unkown.


----------



## crater (Apr 5, 2004)

> The organisation is rumoured to have recently merged with one that is based in Curst, gate-town to Carceri, and has stepped down its more 'direct' operations. .




Hmm. The Luminous Ones? Somehow I suspected they would be popping up again! What a wonderful partnership; man-machines seeking transcendence through cybernetics, and suspected anarchists who seek domination through infiltrating all the factions with brainwashed sleeper agents. I can't wait to see where that ones headed!   

I wonder if the Luminous Ones have sleeper agents in the Tacharim? Or maybe, unbeknownst to the Luminous Ones, one of their high-ups is a modron wearing human skin who shows no fear, no pity, no remorse, AND ABSOLUBTELY WILL NOT STOP UNTIL WE ARE DEAD!


----------



## crater (Apr 5, 2004)

I cast 'Detect Modronator'.


----------



## crater (Apr 5, 2004)

> Why they now call themselves 'those who transcend life' is unkown.




Both the original organisations had some kind of rebirth in store for their agents. The Luminous Ones would send conscripts through the pearly gates (Sigil style) and wake them up on the other side, very dramatic for the simple folk they liked to pick on. The Anarkarim rebirthed through invasive surgery.

But as far as we can tell the Modrons are usually technically what we call alive, so why would a man-modron (mandrone?) transcend life? Maybe its something to do with not being able to kill Modrons. I wonder if we kill almost all the Tacherim there will end up being just one god-like super mandrone? 

At the very least it will be fun testing the theory!


----------



## simmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Crater, as always you are very good at putting the pieces of the puzzle together. Fortunately I still have a number of surprises up my sleeves.




			
				crater said:
			
		

> I wonder if the Luminous Ones have sleeper agents in the Tacharim?




Make you wonder how far up the modron hiercarchy the Tacharim-Luminous Ones will be able go. If the alliance has found a way to prevent their agents from being destroyed as rogue modrons, then potentially they can manipulate an entire planar race. Still, this is pure speculation.




			
				crater said:
			
		

> The Anarkarim rebirthed through invasive surgery.




They're now called the Tacharim   . Littleby's implants are in the post, I'm sure that he will make a good addition to the organisation.

Anyway, I'm on holiday until Monday - hence the reason for no updates for awhile. However, I've most of the notes from last session written up and they contain some interesting revelations   .


----------



## simmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Twenty Questions Cade Highdale
note: these questions were answered by Tallarn who plays Cade. The questions are a modified version of those found in the 7th Sea Players handbook by AEG

*1. What country/place is Cade from? *
"Sigil native, berk. Always been around the place, learning the streets, the people and the ins-and-outs of it all. I don't leave the Cage much, I mean there's just so much going on here you've no need. Not that I wouldn't like to take a glance around some other planes, but Sigil's me home and that's how it's staying." 

*2. How would you physically describe Cade? *
He's short, even for a halfling, but nearly always sporting a big, friendly smile on his face. Short black curly hair frames his ruddy face, and sometimes almost hide his jet black dark eyes. He's got a fine cloak wrapped around him, soft shoes on his feet, and a fine set of jerkin and trousers on. The more observant amongst you would spot a set of mithril chain that he wears underneath his other clothes, and the two fine rings on his fingers. His gloves looked well used and comfortable on his hands. 

*3. Does Cade have any recurring mannerisms? *
He watches faces. Always. And he rarely stops chattering away about this, that and the other, but all the time he's doing it he's watching the people around them, getting a grip on who they are, what they want and so forth. He loves to understand the ways in which people relate to each other so that he can, metaphorically, put some nice big levers in and start moving things around. 

*4. What is your Cade's main motivation? *
"Motivations themselves, chum. I love to know who's doing what, why, when and how. I love information, can't get enough of the stuff. That's the key for me - know enough about a person and you can suggest to them some things that'll help you. Whoops. Did I say help me? I meant them." 

*5. What is Cade's greatest strength? Greatest weakness? *
Strength: His range of knowledge, skills, contacts and friends. In Sigil, he's amazingly well connected. Plus, he's just so damn likable. 
Weakness: Cade relies heavily on his reputation and his Paladin friend in dangerous situations. He's had to cut and run a couple of times when things have gone wrong. Plus, if it's got no mind, he's very uncomfortable around it. 

*6. What are Cade's most and least favourite things? *
"That moment on someone's face when they realise what's been going on in front of their nose without them seeing it. That's lovely, that. Gives me a funny little glowing feeling inside. Heh. Getting to know someone, too. I like that." 
"But I can't stand bloody constructs. What's the sodding point, eh? How you supposed to deal with them? No mind, no body language, just bloody heavy stuff on legs that wants to hurt you. Bastards." 

*7. What about Cade's psychology? (i.e demeanor, mentality) *
On the outside he's smiley, chirpy, happy little Halfling Bard boy. Loves helping people out (always for a little bit of payment, however), looks like everyone's best friend. 
Inside his head he's much more calculating than that, always keeping an eye out for a space in which he can get a mental lever and start working things to his advantage. 

*8. What is Cade's single greatest fear? *
Being kicked out of Sigil on a permanent basis, and being dumped in Mechanus. 

*9. What are Cade's highest ambitions? His greatest love? *
A life of wealth and luxury, being waited on hand and foot by willing servants, all of whom are happy in his service. But then what are we saying? Of course they'll be happy! 
His greatest love is knowing something that the person he's talking to doesn't know. 

*10. What is Cade's opinion of Sigil? *
"Love it, chum. Nowhere else like it in the universe. Now I've been around a bit, heard a lot of tales and I can tell you - you can stick your Waterdeep, your City of Greyhawk, your floating castles and subterranean metatropolis. The City of Doors is the place to be, where everything'll happen sooner or later. It's the place where you can make yourself count for something, and have the most fun doing it." 

*11. Does Cade have any prejudices? *
It goes somewhat without saying that Cade and the Harmonium don't really get along. They haven't got anything on him - yet - but if he could find a way to hurt them with minimal risk to himself, he'd take it. 

*12. Where do Cade's loyalties lie? *
Utterly to himself, and to a much lesser extent his Faction. Everyone else can dance to his tune, preferably. 

*13. Is Cade in love? Is he married or betrothed? *
*splutter* "What? Me? Married? You have got to be bloody joking, berk." 

*14. What about Cade's family? *
*Cade goes quiet if asked* "Yeah, well, some of us have happy upbringings, and some don't. Them as brought up in the Hive that do lightboy work, it's not all fun and games, yeah? Me Da, he's long gone, and I'll tell you, a lot of people sent gifts to the funeral. Because they were glad he was dead. I'm not letting myself die like that. Never." 

*15. How would Cade's parents describe him? *
"An irresponsible young wrastrel who's gonna get himself in trouble one of these days, no doubt." 

*16. Is Cade a gentleman/gentlewoman? *
*splutters again* "You ask some pretty bloody funny question, berk." 

*17. How religious is Cade? What church do they follow? *
"Well, I'm not really one for the big showy stuff, but I occasionally give a little something to a Temple. Puts them in a good frame of mind, y'know? Plus it can't hurt to have the Gods looking on you favourably. Whaddya mean, which Church? Depends what I've been up to and what I'm planning, mostly..." 

*18. Is Cade a member of a church, guild and/or faction? *
"I've been hanging with the Fated for a while now. You get what you earn, that's what I believe. Me and them, we understand things. Want to achieve something, get big, earn respect? Get out there and earn it. Don't rely on gods, factions, guilds, friends or anything else. It's all in here *taps head* and you've got to get it out." 

*19. What does Cade think of psionics and magic? *
"Bloody useful, isn't it? I dabble myself, got a few tricks. Can't say I really understand the means of it, but that don't mean I can't use it." 

*20. If you could, what advice would you give Cade? *
Sooner or later, you're going to come up against someone smarter than you are, and better at playing this game. Try and be a little more cautious.


----------



## simmo (Apr 8, 2004)

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* to bring you the following scholarly excerpt by the noted sage Littleby Cakebeard

[Note: this chapter was written by Crater, who plays Littleby Cakebeard]

Chapter 5 - Love as Death 

A Dwarven hero named Cebolla fell madly in love with the Dwarf princess Oyen, the most beautiful and radiant creature he had ever known. Her hair was black as onyx and such gold coarsed through her veins that she was more than her father's daughter. 

Cebolla was buried in her but while Oyen had known many lovers, none would she entrust to rule the kingdom. When she left him he was heart broken and he swore that he was destined to one day win back her love. This oath consumed his life and soul. 

A restless spirit he defeated in battle granted him the gift of second sight. He would dream of secrets hidden in unfathomable caverns and would imagine pathways through rock and ore twisting ever onwards. No door was closed to him and the labyrinth eternal held no mystery. 

He saw all there was to see in all of creation but behind no door could he see Oyen. 

'Bring me the one I love.' he whispered to the beetle, who scurried off and told the lizard. The lizard scampered to tell the bat who fluttered away and told the troll. The troll told the giant and the giant told the dragon. The dragon flew to the heart of the world and told Moridan Moradin who threw down his tools and went to Cebolla, who by now was old and decrepid, dying by the waters edge. 

'You have wasted your life.' said Moridan Moradin to the lame hero, ' You have mistaken destiny for dream and like a fool you have searched too hard for what you always knew could never be. You have no strength because you have never known yourself. Know now that you are lord of all that shall not come to pass. Now drink from the pool and be at peace.' 

Cebolla drank the dark water and died peacefully.
_


----------



## crater (Apr 9, 2004)

...any resemblance to persons living or dead is purely intentional.


----------



## simmo (Apr 14, 2004)

*Part 23 Worthy Opponents *

*chapter 1 Aggemam the Destroyer*

Caleb sat on the edge of the cart polishing his hammer, thinking about what powers might lie dormant inside it. There were dwarven runes on the side of the hammer that Littleby had explained to him spelled out the name Aggemam the Destroyer.

The earth genasi stood up from the wooden cart and walked a couple of hundred feet away. Hefting the large hammer over his head he swung it around and let go. The weapon sailed through the air, spinning as it went and when it had gone some distance it flew back to his hand completing a large arc.

Caleb practised throwing the hammer numerous times using his mephit followers to determine its range and accuracy. Just after he'd thrown it for the umpteenth time he heard a mental voice say _stop that_ in a peeved tone. Caleb pondered who the source off the voice might be and almost missed catching it as the hammer returned. He shrugged his shoulder and thought: I WILL NOT HAVE THE MEPHITS TELL ME WHAT TO DO.

When he next threw the hammer it spun through the air just as it had all the other times before, but this time it did not return. Instead it hung suspended in the air with the shaft pointing straight down. It looked as if someone invisible might have caught it before it could return.

Caleb walked over to it slowly and cautiously, glancing side-ways at his mephits to check that there were not playing any tricks on him. When he approached the hammer, he tried to move it from the place where it hung in the air and after some effort he managed to get it unstuck.

_I am Aggemam the Destroyer,_ a voice echoed in the earth genasi's cavernous skull. It's tone was angry and had a curious accent. _I will be treated with respect!_

“SORRY.” Caleb replied aloud. “I DID NOT KNOW THAT YOU COULD THINK. SOMETIMES I'M NOT SURE THAT EVEN I CAN THINK.” The earth genasi paused to let the thought settle in his mind. “WHAT CAN I DO FOR YOU?”

_Well, if you are going to throw me then make sure that the target is worthwhile._ Caleb had been trying to figure out what the accent might be that belonged to the voice projecting from the hammer. When he later described it to Littleby, the scholar had replied obscurely with the word 'Danish'.

“RIGHT,” Caleb replied. He slowly looked around for some targets to practise with. “MEPHITS!”

_These creatures are beneath me._ Aggemam chuckled at the thought of splattering the annoying creatures. However, as a legendary weapon it had a reputation to maintain and destroying minor elemental pests was not something to brag about. _I want worthy opponents._

“VERY WELL.” Caleb looked around again for something to throw at and his gaze rested on a nondescript outcropping of rock. “ANDREW CAN YOU JUST GO AND STAND OVER THERE PLEASE?”

Andrew was silent for a few moments, weighing up what Caleb might be up to. “Alright,” he said as he called the earth genasi's bluff.

“Odds are three to one he'll survive,” the ooze mephit whispered.

“Twenty five to one that he'll miss,” the earth mephit replied who had never got to grips with how the whole numbers thing worked in the betting game. The mineral mephit pulled out some coins from his small satchel and passed them to the ooze mephit.

“WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY WORTHY OPPONENTS?” Caleb asked wondering if nondescript gentleman adventurers were included in that category.

_Glorious battle. Opponents worthy of being struck down by my might._ Aggemam's voice sang with the promise of epic battles, of immense armies clashing in a conflict that would determine the fate of empires and have Aggemam at the centre of the melee.

“RIGHT, I CAN'T THINK OF ANY RIGHT NOW.” Caleb lowered the hammer and Andrew resumed his seat on a nearby rock, watching another caravan following the path that the modrons had taken. “THIS LOT ARE ALL A BIT FEEBLE,” Caleb stated apologetically.

_Yes so I've noticed,_ the hammer agreed. It sighed mentally, feeling weary and somewhat let down. _You will do as a wielder for now._

“AHA, I UNDERSTAND THAT THIS IS QUITE A PRIVILEGE FOR YOU," Caleb's laughter thundered like an avalanche and was accompanied by the cackling of his mephits. Some of the other laughed as well, confirming the earth genasi's suspicion that they'd been included in the non-vocalised side of the conversation.

_I shouldn't complain considering that I've been in the arms of a STONE dwarf for centuries._ The hammer muttered despondently. Having remained stationary for so long was almost more that it could bear and it longed to strike thunderously in to an opponent that was worthy of receiving the punishment that it could deal out.

“YES, IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO SPENT THE NEXT FEW CENTURIES IN THE ARMS OF A STONE DWARF – RESPECT IS A TWO-WAY STREET MATEY.” The earth genasi had yet to make up his mind about the hammer being able to talk and that it might be intelligent. However, he was certain about the fact that he did not need more companions who made snide comments and complained a lot.

_OK, let's come to an agreement._ The hammer still sounded weary but not as down-beat as before. _I'll help you, if you help me to find a shield._

“THAT'S EASY, THERE'S ONE OVER THERE.” Caleb pointed with the hammer at a nearby spherical object and then realised that it was a boulder. For a moment he realised that the hammer might not be able to see or sense the rock in any case, but then dismissed the thought.

“Unfortunately I have not memorized that spell today.” Littleby started laughing but change it to a cough when he saw Serena and Andrew staring at his pointedly.

“BUGGER,” Caleb said quietly, not particularly wanting to add any more quests to his already full log of quests. “WHAT KIND OF SHIELD?”

_A legendary shield called Tejali._ The hammer's voice rose as it sang the name.

“THE JELLY?” the earth genasi asked.

_Once we are reunited we would become more powerful that you could ever hope for._ Aggemam went on, ignoring its wielder's question. Either Caleb was joking or simply too slow on the uptake.

“YES, I WAS RATHER HOPING THAT *I* WOULD BECOME MORE POWERFUL THAN I COULD HAVE HOPED FOR.” Caleb thumped the shaft of the hammer against the ground as he put the emphasis on the word 'I'.

_Of course,_ Aggemam replied quickly. _*You* would be more powerful than you could ever hope for._

“I DON'T KNOW,” Caleb shrugged, his thoughts turning ponderously towards the idea of defeating one of the elemental princes. “I HAVE RATHER BIG HOPES.”

_How big?_ The hammer asked enthusiastically. Now its wielder was beginning to sound a more promising prospect.

“BIGGER THAN THE TWO OF US,” Caleb stated flatly.

_There would be three of us._ Aggemam pointed out. The earth genasi's mind was filled with the image of himself standing as tall as a storm giant on a mound of fallen foes. His skin was grey and strong as granite. In one hand he wielded Aggemam the Destroyer and on his other arm was a magnificent shield, beautifully inlaid with gems and runic carvings around the outer edge.

“I DON'T KNOW.” Caleb shook his head and the mental image cleared like fog in the morning sun. “SHIELDS ARE FOR GIRLS AND SISSIES.”

_Yes she is._ The hammer responded longingly.

“OH. WELL IN THAT CASE IT IS OK.” The earth genasi smiled thinking that the hammer sounded like it might actually be alright. The first impression that he'd got from it had not been that favourable, but he was slowly coming around to the idea that it might be useful having a thinking weapon that could respond quickly to the changing circumstances in a fight.

_I'm glad that's settled._ The hammer thrummed with power and the runes crackled with energy.

“I WILL USE YOU TO SMITE DOWN MY ENEMIES...” Caleb said slowly, turning the thought over in his head carefully. “WHEN THEY TURN UP OF COURSE.”

“IF they turn up,” Andrew quipped.

“QUITE FRANKLY I'M NOT SURE WHO THEY ARE. ANY GUIDANCE FROM YOU WOULD BE APPRECIATED.” The fight at the Rendering works had been invigorating Caleb thought. But when it came to more complex battles of words he felt that Littleby or another might be better equipped to deal with it.

_I'll give you a few words of advice when the time is right._ Aggemam reassured its wielder in his strong Danish accent. _In the mean time let's practise._ The hammer continued to thrum with energy. When Caleb threw it in the air it shot out of his hand as if launched by a ballista.

“WELL OK THEN,” Caleb shouted jubilantly in agreement. “MEPHITS!”


----------



## simmo (Apr 14, 2004)

*chapter 2 The modron speaks*

Bored with watching Caleb throw his hammer and Littleby studying his books, Serena clutched her locked and entered her Garden. As soon as she'd left Andrew muttered quietly: “Every time that she gets a free minute she goes off to talk to her dead father.”

Suddenly there was a screeching sound from the cart that sounded like metal being torn asunder. The partially disassembled modron that had been lying dormant with its eyes closed under a blanket thrashed around. One of its arms was missing and its crumpled wings beat ineffectually. It looked like a wind-up bird that had been smashed as it was feebly trying to take flight again.

_“Searching. Searching.”_ It stated in a flat, metallic mono-tone voice that was just like all the other modron voices that they'd hear. It was speaking in modron and Littleby tried to translate it as best as he could for the others.

_“Parameters incomplete. Must find. Cannot understand, error error. Unloading arm.”_ Just as suddenly as it had leapt in to action the modron ceased all movement. It slowly opened its eyes again and gazed far away. The companions could hear gears rattling inside and other pieces of broken machinery trying to work.

_“Must locate item, several feet in length. Other dimensions unknown. Error, error. Abort.”_ For the first time since the companions had come across the bizarre creatures that originated from Mechanus, the plane of Ultimate Law, they had found a modron that actually sounded a little bit emotional. There was just the tiniest hint of longing in its voice and they stared at the broken creature in amazement.

Caleb and Littleby decided to tinker with modron. The earth genasi pulled out some artisans tools from his belt pouches and laid them out on the floor. Littleby took out a small ancient tome with spidery writing inside and the two worked side-by-side to get the creature repaired.

It was a strange experience for the both of them as it felt like it was somewhere between metal-working and surgery. Black oily fluids dripped out of the creature's wounds and some of the gears had become bent out of shape. There were so many tiny parts inside that they were not sure whether they should touch or not that it took them a long time to get the broken modron patched up. After several long hours of pain-staking work they had managed to keep the creature alive and repair some of the damage that the Tacharim researchers had inflicted upon it.

Whilst Littleby was chanting softly from his tome and sowing up a puncture near one of the large creature's eyes. Caleb was busy hammering away at some other fine metal parts that he'd salvaged. After the dwarven scholar had finished closing the wound and wiping his hands to remove the greasy black fluid that stained his finger and nails – he saw that the earth genasi was crafting a new arm for the modron.

_“Unknown specified item, three feet in length.”_ The creature said suddenly, becoming aware again as it recovered from the surgery and repairs performed on it.

_“Data request. Uh...”_ Littleby tried to adjust his thinking to mimic that of the modron. Speaking in modron felt like his mind was being pushed through a sieve and gave him a dull head-ache at the back of his mind. Never the less he continued as he was aware that the creature contained valuable knowledge. _”Unspecified item. Explain. Data requested. End package.”_

_“Ack. Ack. Syn-ack. Unspecified packet size.”_ The creature closed its eyes as it processed the request and considered how best to answer the question with what fragments it had recovered from its damaged mind. _“Item requested several feet in length. Adorned with skull. Contains great, great power.”_

_“Explain where abouts location of stated, end packet.”_ Littleby asked eagerly. The others laughed at Littleby's question when he translated it for them, but he ignored them – intent on what the modron had to say.

_“Packet received. Unknown specification of location of item. Searching, searching.”_ The modron's monocle slowly descended to cover its right eye, making it seem even bigger and disproportionate to the rest of its face. They boxy creature flexed each of the fingers on its remaining hands and then proceeded to flex each of its toes as well. _”Not recognised. Arcadia, negative. Mount Celestia, negative. Bytopia, gnome. Elysium, negative. Outlands traversal incomplete.”_

_“Explain requirement and purpose for item.”_ Littleby tried to phrase the question as best as he could, but he was reaching the limit of his knowledge of the modron language and his head-ache was getting worse.

_“Packet received. Insufficient information. Orders, orders, cannot compute.”_ The monocle rose from the creature's eyes. It's five fingers and ten toes clicked in a complex pattern that sounded almost musical and a grin crept across the edge's of the creature's wide mouth.

“End packet,” the dwarven scholar sighed and rubbed the back of his head.

_“Session terminated.”_ The modron's finger and towns stopped moving abruptly. It closed it eyes and lay perfectly still.

“That was interesting,” the dwarven scholar stated in Common. He quickly recapped to the others what his conversation with the creature in the modron language had been about.


----------



## simmo (Apr 14, 2004)

*chapter 3 Armed with a wand*

“I DID NOT REALISE THAT HE WANTED AN ARM WITH A SKULL ON THE END. WHAT USE IS THAT?” Caleb threw arm away the arm that he'd finished crafting. “YOU CAN'T EVEN GRIP WITH A SKULL."

“No, you don't understand Caleb.” Serena interrupted him. “That is what the modrons are after.”

“WHAT, THE MODRONS ARE AFTER AN ARM FOR THIS GUY?” Caleb asked, getting completely the wrong idea. Serena narrowed her eyes and tried to work out if the earth genasi was joking or not. Her intuition told her that Caleb was being entirely serious.

“No,“ she replied flatly.

“BUT HE DID NOT EVEN LOSE IT UNTIL AFTER THEY HAD LEFT,” Caleb pointed out slowly. He walked over to the newly crafted arm that he'd discarded and studied it for awhile.

“Never mind,” the seer said quietly as she shook her head.

“Now what would they want that for?” Littleby's mind was racing as it tried to figure out what the modron had been referring to. He quickly went over the conversation again in his mind in order to check that he'd not misunderstood anything that it had said in its strange tongue.

“HEY I'VE JUST HAD A GREAT IDEA. THIS MODRON ARM SOUNDS A BIT LIKE THE WAND OF ORCUS, DOESN'T IT. WHAT A STRANGE COINCIDENCE?” Caleb shrugged his shoulders as he dismissed the though and turned his attention back to the modron. “ANYWAY, LET ME PUT THIS ARM BACK ON.”

“Wand of Orcus?” Serena asked with her voice rising. She stared hard at Caleb and came to the conclusion that the earth genasi was either joking or knew much more that he let others think that he did.

“He gets there in his own time,” the dwarven scholar said with a benign smile. Andrew lent forward as he was curious to find out more about the mysterious wand as well and then he lent back slowly so as not to let the others see his sudden interest.

“If it's several feet long, doesn't it sound more like a staff or a sword?” Serena was also curious to find out more about what Caleb had called the wand and decided to solicit more information from her friends in an indirect manner.

“It sounds like a very big thing's wand to me,” Littleby hinted cryptically. The dwarf stroked his beard and Serena could not tell if he was hiding a smile behind his hand or not.

“IT IS MORE OF A KIND OF A... BIG THING.” Caleb struggled to properly express his thoughts and felt somewhat self-conscious now that he'd become the centre of attention in a very serious conversation. “RATHER THAN A... LITTLE THING.” He waved his arms around trying to illustrating his point but was rewarded with puzzled and confused looks from the others. Only the mephits clapped quietly in appreciation of their master's genius and mastery of obscure body-language.

“YOU CAN CLOUT THEM WITH IT. THUS ENSURING THAT EVEN IF THEY SURVIVE CONTACT WITH THE WAND THEY HAVE THEIR BRAINS BASHED OUT.” The earth genasi smirked as he considered what he remembered about the wand. “IN FACT IT HAS NO MAGICAL POWER AT ALL, IT'S JUST A REALLY POWERFUL MACE.”

“Is that what it is, a mace?” Serena still did not feel as if she had any better understanding of what this mysterious 'wand of orcus' might look like.

“IT IS MORE LIKE A ROD THAN A WAND,” Caleb clarified. “I READ THIS IN THE ARCANE PASSAGES,” he added quickly.

“That you read intensively and frequently?” Serena asked sceptically. She shook her head in resignation and looked at the dwarven scholar for more information.

The earth genasi paused as if caught off-guard. He asked himself silently WHY DID I SAY THAT? as he tried to remember where he'd come across the information regarding the wand. A blurry memory of riding with an old man on a wagon through Elysium and a flying ship rolled through his mind. The memory was accompanied with the faint echo of the old man's strong voice telling him a great deal of detail about the wand and then finishing off by admonishing him to forget about it for awhile.

“Caleb is quite correct, this item does fit the description.” The dwarven scholar confirmed. “A similar item has just turned up in a very nice location indeed. The para-elemental plane of ooze. In the possession of one Baron Bwimb.”

“SWEET TOMERI. BWIMB!” The earth genasi exclaimed. “THAT'S A FAMILIAR NAME.”

Littleby rattled off Bwimb's titles and Caleb nodded his head. He spat in disgust at the mention of the name and its accompanying titles as he was clearly unimpressed by any of them.

The earth genasi had heard of the upstart ooze sprite that claimed lordship over the House of Chambered Madness, otherwise known to primes as the para-elemental plane of Ooze. Neither the Marid who inhabited the Endless Ocean or the Dao who resided within the Dismal Delve cared enough about the plane of Ooze to challenge Baron Bwimb or his preposterous claims.

Ooze mephit, worms and other refuse littered the plane that many scholars considered to reside between Elemental planes of Water and Earth. These same scholars and others used the plane as a dumping ground, even going so far as to strand the odd enemy there as well. Some even provided these outcasts with magical means to survive without food or drink and hence the name for the plane was commonly known by planars as 'the House of Chambered Madness'.

The earth genasi shared his knowledge with the others and brief discussion ensued about how they could reach the para-elemental plane of ooze. Serena asked Zakar if he knew of any portals to that place and the hound archon shook his head with a small sigh of relief. Andrew was asked to keep a look-out for any portal nearby as being a planar he was able to see their outline, but he pointed out that without magical aid he could not determine what lay on the other side of any portals.

“Well if we can get back to Sigil, to come back to the portals, there's thousands of them lying around all over the place in the Hive.” Littleby  suggested with what might have been a slight grimace or a bemused grin. “Just find a big one and roll up your trousers.”


----------



## simmo (Apr 15, 2004)

*chapter 4 Modron Madness*

“WELL LET'S GET BACK TO SIGIL THEN,” Caleb stated having heard the first good suggestion all afternoon.

“What are we going to do with our modron friend here?” The dwarven scholar enquired. There was still a small leak of black oily fluid from one of its wounds and no sounds of gears, levers or ratchet could be heard from within.

“WELL I THINK THAT WE SHOULD INTERROGATE HIM AND MAKE HIM TALK,” Caleb said without a trace of a smile.

“I think that he has given us all that he is capable off,” Andrew commented. He'd watched the start of the repairs on the modron but had turned away after awhile. Perhaps it was the sight of the modron innards or something else that had caused him to walk away.

“WHAT IF WE SLAPPED HIM AROUND A BIT?” Caleb asked, trying to figure out what Andrew's motivation was.

“Then he would be a bit slapped around,” Andrew replied and gave nothing away about his feelings or his thoughts.

“I don't really fancy explaining to the modrons where we found him.” The dwarven scholar coughed and tried to phrase his suggestion carefully so as not to offend anyone. “So perhaps we could just arrange for him to be found?”

“Leave him in the path of the modron march?” Andrew asked incredulously. He'd seen the destruction that the modrons were capable of and had a brief mental image of the modrons either uncaringly trampling it in to the ground or deliberately destroying the damaged creature that appeared to have become a rogue.

“Yes,” Littleby confirmed. He saw that Andrew was not overly keen on the idea and tried a different approach. “So anyone feel up to explaining this to the modrons?”

“No,” Andrew responded conceding the point that the dwarven scholar was trying to make. All that he wanted to do was get back to Sigil, but he did not want to see the modron needlessly destroyed.

“SURELY THEY WOULD UNDERSTAND,” the earth genasi ventured. He'd spent quite a bit of time and effort patching up the strange creature and felt that it was a waste if they were not able to return it to the great modron march.

“It would take a very long time to get there,” Littleby stated referring to the fact that any conversation with a modron is a long and tedious exercise. Having to explain to the creatures of regimented law about the Tacharim, the Rendering works and why the adventurers had rescued the captive modrons was more that Littleby's patience was capable off.

“MAYBE WE COULD TAKE HIM WITH US. LOOK I HAVE FIXED HIM UP ALMOST AS GOOD AS NEW.” Caleb was reluctant to leave the behind or to place it in the path of the marching modrons. He gave it an angry kick with his large metal boot as he was frustrated by the fact that it had shut down again.

Amazingly the creature came to life and sat up straight. Caleb stared at in surprise and Andrew took a step back. It's eyes popped open and gears, springs and levers could be heard moving inside it boxy body. The modron flexed each of its ten fingers, ten toes and two wings. It rolled its eyes and moved it mouth in a series of incomprehensible expressions. This bizarre display was accompanied by whirring, clicking and droning sounds that emanated from within the creature.

_“Instructions. Require instructions.”_ The modron stated in Common as it looked around and examined the companions, the cart, a fly nearby and everything else in minute detail. Its monocle descended to cover its large right eye and it made a high pitched whirring sound as the lens rotated in place.

“I AM YOUR MASTER,” Caleb said as he loomed over the seated modron.

“No, no” Andrew said very quietly under his breath.

_“What is this *I* you speak off?”_ The modron's question held just a  tiny hint of curiosity, but that was far more than any of the questions that other modrons had asked the companions.

“BUGGER,” the earth genasi muttered. Andrew sighed in relief, glad that Caleb had not gone through with trying to make the modron his personal servant.

_“Bugger. Designation Bugger. *I*. I am. I am Bugger. Need more information.”_ The creature pointed at itself as it said the word *I*, clearly identifying itself as an individual. Then the modron looked up at Caleb and blinked several times. It tried to mimic the earth genasi's facial expressions and instead looked like a child's caricature.

“Well done Caleb, you gave it a name.” Serena laughed at the creature's attempts to mimic Caleb.

_“Require more information. Require instructions.”_ The modron turned towards the heart seer of Tomeri and silently tried to imitate the gentle laughter that it had heard. It still looked very strange, but not quite as alien as it had before.

“Carry on Caleb,” the dwarven scholar said encouragingly. “You're doing great.” He was bemused by the fact that he and Caleb had somehow managed to make the modron go rogue and was busy scribbling down all of the days events in minute detail. He wrote in great length about the operation to save the modron's life and where Caleb kicked it later on.

“NOW LOOK HERE YOUNG MAN, PULL YOURSELF TOGETHER.” The mephits burst out laughing and jeered at the modron, but their Master pushed them aside.

_“Young Man. All parts are together. All parts are not in the correct position that they should be.”_ Suddenly the newly affixed arm shifted upwards so that it was level with the other arm. Then the modron flexed its broken wings again and this time they appeared to be more functional and intact. A strange chirping sound came from within the modron as it shuffled from one foot to the other and twirled around.

_“Engaging internal repairs.”_ The companions were astonished to see that it was genuinely smiling and not mimicking one of them.

“THAT'S GOOD,” Caleb said, not really being certain of what the modron meant. “INTERNAL AFFAIRS IS GOOD.”

Once the boxy creature had finished its shuffling dance-like moves that were accompanied by clicking fingers, whirring monocles and snapping wings it turned to stare admiringly at Caleb.

_“Caleb the Great. Instructing Bugger. *I*. I Bugger. Require purpose.”_

“He's fantastic, he'll have to come with us.” Littleby stated with a big grin. He stroked his beard as he admired what he'd just witnessed.

“YOUR PURPOSE IS TO SERVE US,” Caleb began but he was interrupted by Bugger.

_“Serve. *I*. Serve and I conflict.”_ The modron repeated the exact same silent laughter that it had done before.

“AND HELP US TO RETRIEVE A LARGE ROD WITH A SKULL ON THE END OF IT,” Caleb finished his sentence and look rather worriedly at the boxy creature's continued bizarre behaviour. First a talking magical hammer and now a dancing modron. The earth genasi remembered the Rule of Three and wondered what other unusual occurrence would befall him.

_“Skull unknown. Rod unknown. Serve and I unknown.”_ for a brief moment it ceased all movement and just as abruptly carried on again. _”I Bugger chose to follow Caleb the Great. Require additional information.”_

“Fantastic, it made a choice of its own!” The dwarven scholar exclaimed delighted at having witnessed a modron make an independent decision that was not influenced by a command from a modron of superior rank. He quickly began scribbling more notes and thought about presenting a paper to the Guvners when he got back to Sigil.

“Master,” the ooze mephit whined as it pawed at Caleb's large metal boots. “Master, you've got another follower.”

“Three mephits and Bugger the modron,” Andrew stated and everyone laughed. Except for the modron whose mouth opened in a rictus grin and froze in place. Its wings bobbed as if its shoulders were shaking slightly, but no one was sure of exactly what the creature was trying to do.

“OH NO,” Caleb said as he slapped his fore-head.


----------



## simmo (Apr 15, 2004)

*chapter 5 The technical term is a fluted shaft / Wand of Orcus*

“Praise be your wisdom and your glory,” the mineral mephit said. Its screeching voice sounded like broken pottery being dragged against a black board.

“Oh Master, this is a fortuitous day indeed.” The mephit said in its hollow sounding voice. “Only you could have turned a modron rogue.”

“Only one as mighty as you could have done such a thing Master. With the great boot of power.” The ooze mephit continued to paw at the large boot.

“Oh, we're overwhelmed Master.” The mineral mephit approached Caleb carefully and also began to fawn over his boots. “Can I please touch the boot of power?”

“YES, COME HERE AND I'LL DEMONSTRATE IT.”

“Me first Master!” the earth mephit shouted as it rushed forwards. All three mephits got booted by their Master and tumbled through the air to land some distance away.

“Do let me know when you have another spot free for a follower,” Littleby chuckled. “I quite fancy the job.”

“Can't compute. Can't transmute. Sorry, it just doesn't seem to work for me.” The ooze mephits shrugged his shoulders as it tried to imitate the flat mono-tone voice of the modron. It's slime bubble wings beat above its head as it leapt up in to the air to brush off the dust from being kicked by Caleb.

“Need more information. Need more gems. Oops.” The mineral mephit tried it as well and gave up. As it flew up in to the air it collided purposefully with the ooze mephit, knocking it out of the air “Is it working for you?”

“No,” the earth mephits replied despondently. “I just got a sore bum.”

“He touched me,” the ooze mephit said as it crawled back towards Caleb. “Master, Master. It would take far too much of your precious time to instruct this stupid creature in the mysteries of the Multiverse. Perhaps we could help you with this Master?”

“Magic missiles standing by Caleb,” Littleby muttered quietly, offering to blast the mephits out of existence if his friend was willing.

“It is such a precious little follower of you.” The ooze mephit continued in its whining and pitiful tone. “Surely you would want it instructed well, wouldn't you Master?”

“YES I WOULD.” Caleb shook his foot and eventually the ooze mephit let go when he threatened to stamp on it. “WHICH IS WHY I AM ASSIGNING THE JOB THE SOMEONE ELSE.”

“Huh! I told you, there's a fourth favoured mephit.” The mineral mephit stuck its tongue out at the other mephits and the modron did the same. It had been watching the mephits every move and was studying them intently.

“We will not instruct it, but we will look after it.” The earth mephits chuckled at the cleverness of his suggestion.

“YES, WELL. I WANT YOU TO GIVE IT A GOOD POLISH AND PAINT JOB.” Caleb turned his back on them and sighed at his misfortune of being stuck with mephits. If only he could have gotten some genuine elemental followers instead.

“Oh yes Master. We're master artisans. We'll have it shiny and new in the morning.” The mineral mephit took out an expensive silk cloth from its small satchel and began to polish the modron's metal surface.

“Bet you wish it never went rogue,” Littleby said laughing softly.

“I wish that it had never been built,” Serena said. She was not very impressed with the modron and had little desire to see it hanging around.

“IT MAY BE QUITE USEFUL TO US AS IT KNOWS WHAT THE WAND OF ORCUS LOOKS LIKE. FOR I DO NOT KNOW.” Caleb felt another memory cascade through his thoughts, like a boulder bouncing down the side of a mountain. Once again he could hear the old man's voice and feel the wooden seat of the wagon as he travelled through Elysium with Agar the merchant. “ACTUALLY I DO KNOW. I REMEMBER NOW, OH BUTTERBRAIN. IT WAS SAID TO BE AS TALL AS MY LEG.”

“Who exactly said that?” Littleby asked, suspicious about how Caleb had come to find out this knowledge. He weighed up the possibility that his friend might be under the effects of a charm or other enchantment, but he felt no powerful dwoeners nearby. “I think that the words that you are looking for is about three feet.”

“YES THAT'S IT. MADE OF PUREST BLACK IRON.... AH.” The earth genasi was lost in the reverie of the thought of pure black iron and forgot about the conversation and his friends for awhile. “YES ANYWAY IT IS SAID TO BE TIPPED BY A HUMAN SKULL OF GREAT SIZE. HE WAS A GREAT CHAMPION OF HUMANITY SENT TO SLAY ORCUS. BUT OBVIOUSLY HE DID NOT MAKE IT. HA HA HA.” The mephits laughed halfheartedly after a moments pause, but none of the other companions did. “SET WITH TWO BLACK DIAMONDS IN THE EYE-SOCKETS AND A NOBBLY BIT ON THE END.”

“That matches almost exactly my description,” Littleby confirmed who'd read about the wand in a ancient small tome that he'd acquired recently.

“IT HAS A THIN GROOVE RUNNING DOWN THE SIDE TO ALLOW THE BLOOD TO RUN DOWN ON TO THE HAND OF THE USER.” Caleb paused once again to admire the memory of the item that old man had described. Somehow he was able to picture it exactly in his mind as if he had seen it himself or a magical phantasm that looked just like it.

“The technical term is a fluted shaft,” Littleby pointed out.

“I'VE ALWAYS LIKED A FLUTED SHAFT,” Caleb's laughter rumbled softly as he began to polish Aggemam the Destroyer.

“This lovely three foot long staff of Orcus can be yours for only 99.95 jinks,” Andrew joked. He moved his hands as if showing off a three foot pole that was on sale in the Grand Bazaar in Sigil.

“OH BY THE WAY, IF YOU TOUCH IT THEN IT IS INSTANT DEATH.” Caleb stopped polishing his hammer and tried to think how he knew that piece of information. Shrugging his shoulders he continued to polish his hammer as the modron mimicked his actions and polished his other hammer.

“Thank you for mentioning this now,” Andrew said.

“MINOR POINT, BUT PROBABLY WORTH MENTIONING.” The earth genasi pointed to a spot that the modron had missed and realised that it was caused by the ooze mephit. He mentally commanded them to go elsewhere as they had done a reasonable job of cleaning the modron.

“What happens if you wear gloves?” Serena asked, curious to find out more about the wand of orcus.

“IT IS INSTANT DEATH, WITH GLOVES ON.” Caleb laughed at the thought of a smoking pair of gloves.

“Bugger,” Serena swore, forgetting to use 'Sweet Tomeri' instead.


----------



## simmo (Apr 15, 2004)

*chapter 6 Bad Memories*

_“Error. Error."_ The modron sputtered and rolled its eyes as its name was mentioned. _"Recall data. Flushing buffers. Bugger. Bugger. Removing data, emptying cache.”_

“Go on,” Littleby said as he stood behind the creature cupping his hands waiting for something to come out. He look at Caleb and they both realised that the creature was not referring to a recorder stone or other piece of physical memory.

“DON'T DUMP YOUR MEMORY!” the earth genasi commanded it.

_“Bugger does not require memories. Memories will be overwritten. Tables will be removed.”_ The modrons eyes moved from side to side as if it was reading some invisible page line by line. It's eyebrows raised as it paused for a moment before continuing.

“Vocalise memories before dumping,” the dwarven scholar said in the modron language.

_“Ending. Ending. Memory dump almost complete. Small portion completed. Memory dump halted at...”_ Suddenly the creature's voice changed. It became a deep and resonant voice that was filled with hatred and anger. The volume at which the modron spoke was low and yet it also conveyed a thunderous rage that caught the companions by surprise. _“If you discover wand, do not touch with circlet. Circlet will negate. Wand and circlet must not come in to contact. Locate elves, black skinned, white haired. They must be brought back for questioning. Specific. They have no memory."_ The modron's voice returned to its normal flat mono-tone voice and its wings quivered slightly. _"Error. Memory corrupt. Memory dump resumed.”_

“EJECT MEMORY,” Caleb said getting the hang of how modrons appeared to communicate.

_“Enter code-word,”_ Bugger replied.

“ENTERING CODE NOW,” Caleb muttered as he kicked it again.

_“Vengeance,”_ the modron hissed in the same anger-filled voice that it had used previously as it kicked him back in the shins.

“OW,” the earth genasi was caught off-guard by the creatures actions and glared at his mephits who'd found the whole scene highly amusing.

_“Bugger. Interested in experience. Wants to repeat. Will repeat.”_ The modron was about to swing its leg back for another kick when Caleb pushed it backwards.

“BUGGER, EXPERIENCE SOMETHING ELSE.” The earth genasi sighed in exasperation and got a 'I told you so' look from Littleby.

“Master, are sure that you would not like for us to take it off your hands?” the ooze mephit looked at the modron longingly.

_“Your command will be taken in to consideration.”_ Bugger imitated Littleby stroking his beard.

“RIGHT," Caleb squatted down to look the creature in the eye and to make sure that he had its full attention. "I AM FEELING A LITTLE UNEASY ABOUT THIS.”

_“Your unease. What is this feeling?"_ Bugger asked curiously. _"Is this the feeling that you get when I kick you in the shins.”

“NO THAT IS PAIN. UNEASE IS LIKE ME SAYING TO YOU. MAYBE I'LL DE-PROGRAM YOU TOMORROW.” Caleb moved his hammer from hand to hand in order to emphasize his point.

The modron paused for several long moments as its machinery rattled inside. “Experiencing unease.”

“I FEEL UNEASY WHEN YOU SAY THAT YOU WILL CONSIDER MY REQUESTS. MAYBE YOU WOULD NOT NEED TO FEEL UNEASY IF YOU WOULD JUST OBEY THEM.” Caleb tried to sound more sympathetic, but still came across as quite intimidating.

“Does this mean that I am deprogramming you?” The modron asked as it tried to analyse what the exact parameters for feeling unease might be.

“NO THIS MEANS THAT NOBODY IS DE-PROGRAMMING ANYBODY.” Caleb stood up and felt like throwing his hands up in despair but he was not quite ready to give up yet.

“Very well. This is an understanding. I will not be de-programmed by you or the mephits. I will cease communicating with you and the mephits.”

“NOT FOR EVER, JUST FOR A FEW HOURS.” Caleb smiled, pleased that he seemed to finally be making progress.

“Very well. I will cease communicating with you and the mephits for a few hours.”

“THANK YOU.”

“That is fine. I have several functions to complete for the mephits.”

"THAT IS NOT FINE,” the earth genasi was about to walk away for a well deserved rest when he stopped in his tracks. He slowly turned towards his mephits who were busy scrambling away at a rapid pace.

“Experiencing unease,” Andrew joked mimicking the modron.

“I AM EXPERIENCING UNEASE. WHAT FUNCTIONS IN PARTICULAR?”

“I am not permitted to talk about this. Otherwise I face de-programming by the mephits.”

“YOU HAVE BEEN MISINFORMED. THE MEPHITS CANNOT DE-PROGRAM YOU.” Caleb glared at his mephits who were busy cowering behind some bushes. They were in the midst of a heated argument about what to do with an item called a 'modron maze' that they'd found and the earth genasi only heard snippets of their whispered conversation.

“Computing. Computing. This will take time to resolve. I will not complete functions, experience unease, de-program or communicate for the next few hours.” The modron closed its eyes and stood motionless.

“VERY WELL. MEANWHILE I AM OFF TO DE-PROGRAM THE MEPHITS.” Caleb picked up his hammer and began swinging it above his head. As it spun it made a whooshing sound that grew in volume and finally got the mephits attention.

Serena had returned from the Garden again and was busy looking through the items that they'd recovered from the former Anacharim base. Laid out in front of Littleby, Andrew and Serena were some magical bracers, a cloak, goggles that allowed to view things in incredible detail and numerous potions. They also found some slippers that allowed the wearer to lift themselves off the ground and a magical black dress that the dwarven scholar said contained abjuration and enchantment energies.

Serena was quite keen to try on the dress despite the fact that Caleb had a bad feeling about it. She went some distance away to try it on and came back looking absolutely stunning. The dress fit her perfectly and made her look like a queen who was beautiful and terrifying to behold. The dress was made of a fine material that did not have a single speck of dust on it and the pearls woven in to the dress glimmered in the light.

When she went in to the Garden to show off the new dress to Roxanne and the others, the seer realised that she was not wearing anything. As she quickly tried to cover herself up with her hands she felt that she was wearing her undergarments and saw that this was indeed true. Zakar raised an eyebrow at the strange behaviour of his mistress, but she disappeared quickly from the Garden and was once again wearing the magical black dress.

“It's really, really nice but.." Serena felt torn between keeping the dress on or changing back to her the blue dress that she'd been wearing before. "On the one hand it looks great but I don't necessarily want to turn up to the Garden naked. Zakar, why didn't the dress come to the Garden?”

"I do not know my Lady," The hound archon growled in reply. "I do not understand why it did not come with you.”_


----------



## simmo (Apr 17, 2004)

*Part 24 She's got to have it*

Serena stepped back from her Garden in to the wilderness that surrounded the gate-town of Faunel. She made sure that she was wearing her blue dress before she went over to where her companions were camped. The tangled roots of the trees and bushes, the thick carpet of leaves and towering trees were a stark contrast to the ordered Garden that she carried with her, with its clearly distinct regions. The area around Faunel was an untamed place and the huge swathe of destruction created the great modron march passing through, together with all the people following behind it, stood out like a giant eye-sore. The heart seer could see the flattened ground on the other hill where the creature of law had trampled flora and fauna alike to reach the gate in to the Beastlands.

When she got back to the others the seer explained her unusual experiences with the dress to see if they could shed any light on the strange goings on.

“So when you realised that you weren't wearing any... uh... coverings they appeared.” Andrew was puzzled by what Serena had told him and could not think of any immediate explanations.

“My underwear,” Serena clarified.

“Your underwear appeared when you realised that you weren't wearing any. So would it be possible to physically bring the dress over by thinking about it.” Andrew had heard some Serena talk about her Garden and how it was created by her, but it was sometimes quite confusing.

“I can try it,” the seer replied.

Serena entered the Garden again and checked all of her possessions. He crystal capacitor was there, her clothes were all intact, the fire dorje was tucked in to her belt and her third eye was safely inside a pouch for the moment. Sudden realisation dawned on her when she could not feel the psionic torc on her upper arm that she'd purchased in the Friendly Fiend shop in Sigil.

“Sweet Tomeri,” she exclaimed as she left the Garden. “A'kin.”

Littleby rummaged around in his packs and removed several scroll cases. He also pulled some out of the scroll bandolier that he had strapped to his chest. “Take a hold of this scroll, it is just a simple arcane scroll,” he said as he handed her a piece of parchment with silver ink.

“Did you get this from A'kin?” Serena asked whilst she carefully held the scroll away from her body.

“No this is one I created myself,” Littleby replied with a reassuring smile.

Whilst Serena disappeared and then reappeared again after a few moments, the others waited patiently. “Did you check it? Is it the one with arcane writing and magic glowing symbols?” Littleby asked eagerly.

“Yes, I checked it.” Serena was glad to hand back the scroll to Littleby and he carefully put it back inside a fine scroll case that was made off a hollowed out bone.

“Here's one that I bought from A'kin. Try that one.” This time he passed her another scroll. This one was similar to the one before, except for the fact that the parchment felt different to the touch.

“It seemed to work,” the seer told Littleby after she returned from the Garden yet again.

“Ah, well that does not appear to have worked.” The dwarven scholar shook his head in resignation and began to clear up his many scrolls.

“WHY DON'T YOU GO IN TO THE GARDEN WITH THE DRESS ON AND SEE IF YOU CAN SUMMON THE DRESS WITH THE POWER OF YOUR OWN MIND AS ANDREW SUGGESTED?” Caleb had watched with interest as the heart seer of Tomeri had disappeared and reappeared several times, but he was beginning to get bored with the whole affair and wanted to get it solved so that they could move on. No one had yet gone in to the gate-town of Faunel, not that there was much of a town anyway, but they needed to find out directions on how to get back to Sigil.

Cade meanwhile was busy convincing the workers that they'd brought along from the Rendering works that they should redeem themselves of some of the bad things that they had done for the Anacharim by helping to rebuild the city of Haven in Elysium. It took him awhile e jinks that they'd each been given by Andrew was sufficient payment and enough to get them to Haven, but eventually the men headed off towards the town of Ecstasy.

Watching his mistress enter and leave the Garden many times in under an hour, Zakar was not that bothered when she showed up again. This time she was in her underwear and not the blue dress that she'd worn before. He saw that his mistress was concentrating hard and did not wish to disturb her. Suddenly it appeared as if Serena was wearing a dress that looked remarkably similar to the one that the sorceress belonging to the Anakharim had worn but there were subtle differences.

The dress faded once again and the hound archon felt the mental summons of his mistress probing through the Garden like a fisherman casting his line as it touched upon her father and was then drawn back in. Zakar had felt that touch many times himself and was ever ready to answer its call with his life. This time however his mistress did not summon him and she left to talk to her human friends.

“ALL THE PEOPLE IN THE GARDEN ARE YOUR FRIENDS. YOUR FATHER PROBABLY SAW YOU IN THE BATH WHEN YOU WERE THREE.” Caleb was trying to explain to Serena that it was not such a bad thing if she turned up in the Garden in only her underwear. The seer shook her head in disagreement and thought that it might be too difficult to explain it to the slow thinking earth genasi. He was without a doubt very intelligent, it would simply take too long for the idea to sink in.

“There are random dead people wandering in,” Andrew pointed out with a slight smirk.

“I'm physiologically rather different to when I was three,” Serena explained to Caleb, strongly hinting at the fact that she looked very different now.

“REALLY?” the earth genasi replied in surprise. He had difficulty picturing Serena at the age of three. Were humans not carved out of rock full-sized when they were born?

“So was your Father at this point,” Andrew said somewhat cryptically.

“Yes, that's what men think,” the seer answered in an irritated tone. She sighed and washed her hands of the whole affair of trying to educate Andrew and Caleb about women. Although she suspected that the former knew a great deal more than the latter. Especially as Andrew had been very friendly with some priestesses of Tomeri during his visit to 34b Stonecutters Row.

“No I was referring to the not being alive bit,” Andrew explained. Serena gave him a dark stare and stormed off to sit against a large tree trunk on the other side of the small clearing.

Andrew shrugged and went back to watching some of the smaller caravans following the path of the modrons. He was amazed at how many people were trailing behind the marchers even though all the modrons had already passed through some time ago. Perhaps they were after opportunities to win wealth and fame he mused, or perhaps they were simply going along for the ride. He chuckled at the though of all of them trying to cross Limbo and shuddered at the thought of any of them trying to follow the modrons in the Lower planes and come out alive at the other end.

“I DON'T REALLY UNDERSTAND ABOUT WOMEN,” Caleb said to no one in particular.

“Master, would you like us to tell you about women?” the ooze mephit asked as if flew nearby. It's slimy wings made a strange sound as the creature flew around. As if someone was blowing bubbles underwater  continuously. The odour trail that the creature left behind it was not very pleasant.

“NO I DON'T. I SUSPECT THAT YOU WILL NOT KNOW ANYTHING WORTH KNOWING.” Caleb laughed at the thought of being educated by three pesky elemental constructs and dismissed the idea that mephits had anything useful to say.

“Don't forget that everything they tell you,” Andrew reminded his travelling companion. “Bugger is listening,”

Upon hearing its name mentioned the modron increased the amount of information that it took in from its surroundings. The large round eyes opened and they began to scan from side to side, looking at everything in great detail. _“I wish to know more about women.”_ 

“WELL THAT IS A QUEST LASTING A WHOLE MILLENIA.” Caleb had spent some time trying to teach the creature even a few basic idea but it was very frustrating as he had to start from scratch whenever he began explaining something new. Teaching children was easier as they at least shared some frames of reference that they had in common.

_“I have more than a millennia.”_ Bugger replied. _”Why does this female keep changing her clothing? Back and froth. Back and forth.”_

“I DO NOT KNOW, BUGGER.” Caleb shrugged and patted the metallic creature on its flat head.

_“This female seems to be made of chaos material.”_ The modron pointed out with a slight hint of panic in its voice.


----------



## simmo (Apr 18, 2004)

*Part 25 Something is revealed, first half*

The dwarven scholar set off to the gate-town of Faunel to find out more about the portal nearby that was rumoured to lead to Sigil, the City of Doors. Littleby glanced up through the tall trees but he could not see the Spire as the leaves and branches obscured his view. He wondered why it was sometimes so difficult to get inside the city that was at the top of the Spire and others times much easier. 

The light streamed through the canopy of the forest in beautiful rays that created pools of light on the forest floor. It was fairly slow progress for the dwarven scholar and he took to the sky to get to the town faster. As he flew over the tops of the trees he was able to admire the savage beauty of the land around him and the way that the wilderness constantly fought to swallow up the ruins of the town of Faunel. People living in the gate-town had cleared patches of forest and in the older clearings the trees and shrubs appeared to be marching back in to reclaim the land.

Spotting a clearing with a large caravan, several tents  and temporary looking buildings inside it the dwarven scholar descended towards the ground. When his feet were firmly planted beneath him he looked up as he'd had a slight prickling sensation on the back of his neck whilst he'd been flying. Almost as if something had been watching him from above and had not been pleased with him flying around. The only other things that Littleby had seen in the skies above Faunel were birds and clouds.

Walking over to the caravan Littleby recognised it as one that belonged to the merchant Agar. He was about to walk away to find another encampment when he spotted a familiar figure eating lunch in one of the large tents.

“Littleby, it's a pleasure to see you again.” The halfling called Deus greeted his former travelling companion. They shook hands and the halfling invited the dwarf to join him in a luxurious and expensive looking meal that he was enjoying inside one of the large tents. 

“Always good to see you Deus,” Littleby replied as he sat down on a large silk pillow. The servants working in the restaurant brought an extra wine glass and poured a generous portion. They then brought some honey-coated fruits and small animal shaped cakes.

Deus picked up one of the cakes and bit in to it eagerly. He closed his eyes to savour the flavour and aroma before continuing the conversation. “It's good that we met as I wanted to talk to you and I was just about to send a letter to Serena.”

“I might as well deliver it myself if you like,” Littleby offered.

“Thanks, that's marvellous.” Deus licked his fingers and reached for another of the delicious cakes. “I've not written it yet, but if you give me a moment then I'm sure that there's a clean napkin around here somewhere.”

“For you friend in Sigil?” the dwarf asked. He had not heard the end of Deus' sentence where he mentioned Serena and was rather perplexed as to whom the letter was for.

“No. For Serena,” the halfling clarified. “Is she around here somewhere?”

“She's just outside fixing her hair or something.” Littleby chose one of the cakes and found that they were indeed very tasty.

“I've been doing some research. Not that I've been authorised to do any research. But you know, you hear things.” The halfling lent back on his silk pillows and rummaged in his pack for his pipe. The servants came over and removed the cakes, re-filled the glasses and prepared to bring the next course.

“You don't really need an excuse to do any research Deus,” Littleby said by way of encouragement.

“And I've come across an interesting thing. I know where my father is.” The halflings tone was friendly and conversational as he dropped in the last bit of news almost as if it was a matter of no consequence.

Littleby sat for a moment in stunned silence and remembered to close his mouth so that his jaw was not hanging open in surprise. “That is interesting,” he replied in as conversational tone as he could manage.

“And I know how to find him,” Deus continued.

“More and more interesting.” Littleby watched as the servants brought several dishes with nuts, strange vegetables and glazed and roasted meats that made Deus' mouth water in anticipation.

“Unfortunately, it's somewhat inconvenient for me to go and see if I can get him back right now.” Deus took for himself a generous portion of the spicy drumsticks and glazed meats before he began piling green leaves around the edges of his plate. Satisfied that the arrangement looked appealing he then began to slowly enjoy his food.

“Are you serious, what possible business you have that could be more...” Littleby was lost for words and forgot about the food in front of him.. “What could be more important than getting him back?”

“Well, I'm working on another project that has to do with saving our world and it's all hush hush, I can't talk about it. Pass the mushroom will you please.” He took some small button shaped yellow mushrooms and popped them in his mouth. “Anyway, an enterprising fellow such as yourself could earn themselves a decent reward if they were to follow this lead and return my father to me.”

“But of course you father is residing in the same place that someone else is that you and I are both interested in.” The dwarven scholar glanced around at the other diners in the tent and wondered if any of them might be listening in. From the round about way that Deus was talking he understood that the halfling was being deliberately vague.

“Yes, well of course returning *him* - I can't offer you the reward for that. But I can pay you to get my father back.” The two men continued to dine in silence as a new bottle of wine was brought to the table. Deus had finished half the bottle by the time that Littleby had joined him, but the halfling did not appear to be in least bit intoxicated. Deus smiled and pointed at his ring. He made a series of hand motions that Littleby guessed meant 'it allows me to enjoy without getting drunk'.

“I have to say this Deus. We're going after Danster. If your father is in the same place then we'll bring him back. You don't have to pay us for that.”

“No.. Well, alright. I don't really like to owe favours but since you're buying me breakfast then what the hell.” The halfling shuffled over in his seat so that he could whisper to Littleby without the other diners overhearing them. The dwarf was not eating in any case and so did not have to set aside his food in order to shuffle closer as well. “There is a settlement on the World Ash called Crux that has a portal to a dead world called Ranais. If you travel through that then you get to a portal to to a fortress on the Negative Energy Plane.”

“Let me go over that again. On the World Ash, there is a town called Crux.” Littleby committed the names to memory and went over it again to make sure he had all the names correct.

“Yes. A small trading outpost, nothing really important.”

“Crux has a gateway to Ranais. What kind of place it that?”

“Um, I think that it might be a world or a demi-plane. But it's a dead one regardless, there's no one there.”

“And in this dead place there is a gateway to Negation?”

“Yes.”

“And how did you come by this information?”

“I could tell you...” Deus left the unspoken part of the expression hanging in the air.

“But you'd have to kill me,” Littleby completed the phrase and nodded his head in understanding.

“I'd have to what? Sorry but I was just enjoying this delicious fruit.” Deus finished chomping his way through a great slice of water melon. It was a bright red colour, sparkled with flavour and pips went flying every direction as the halfling ate the piece of fruit with gusto.

“You'd have to kill me,” the dwarf said again.

“Well I wouldn't like to,” Deus said and shrugged his shoulders apologetically.  “The place is called Tcian Sumere.”

Again the dwarven scholar committed the name to memory and told himself that he'd have to research the name as son as he got back to Sigil. “Deus, who is keeping them there?“

“I don't know. Which is rather worrying.” The halfling picked up a serviette and was about to use it to wipe his mouth when he realised that it had the letter for Serena written on it. Instead he used the corner of the table cloth. “That leads me to believe that not all of this information is accurate.”

“Indeed. Now obviously you cannot tell me where this information came from, but if I was to say: Agar. Would I be warm or cold?”

“I don't know. How do you feel when you say Agar?” Deus looked somewhat perplexed and was doing a good job of seeming genuinely confused.

“I was hoping that you could tell me. How do *you* feel when I say Agar, that is more the question?”

“Littleby I like you a lot, but I do not want to feel you right now. I'm having breakfast.”

“Indeed you are. More broth?”

“Thanks. Bring some more of those tarts over would you please?”

There was another long pause in the conversation. The halfling and dwarf sat on the silken pillows in the tent enjoying their drinks. Several of the other diners got up and left, whilst new arrivals were being escorted to the places in the tent where they could partake in the meal.

“I'm highly dubious about this information that you have given me,” Littleby confessed.

“So am I. That is why I m paying you to go.”

Littleby laughed heartedly. “Once more, I respect your honesty.”

“I'm glad,” the halfling replied. This time there was no doubt that he was being completely honest.

“Now, I'm going to go away and look in to this.”

“As you should.”

“Where are you going to be in the near future? Following the march?”

“Yes, following the march. I'm not going though the Beastlands personally as I don't fancy changing whilst on the plane. So I'll meet them when they come out the other end and catch up in Sylvania.”

“Right.”

“Have you seen Malkir recently?” Deus was looking around for another napkin to write a letter on, but was not having much luck finding a clean one.

“Uh, he ran off with an old weasily guy. Somebody who was going to tell him who he is, or find out who he is.”

“Did he say where he was going?”

“Limbo I think.”

“That's interesting. Very interesting, but never mind.” This time it was Deus' turn to make a metal note of the information that he'd been told and commit it to memory. A few of the things that had been bothering him fell in to place and he tried not to let his sudden comprehension be reflected on his face. “You've heard about this thing where they shape Chaos matter right?”

“I thought that the form of Limbo was dependent on the mind of the perceiver.” Littleby said.

“Apparently some people can take Chaos matter out of the plane. There is a tavern in Sigil where Githzerai go, have drinks and mental conversation as well as shaping Chaos matter in the centre of the tavern.” Deus chuckled at the memory of spending an evening in the Face of Gith tavern. “Not very talkative. Service is OK, but I would not recommend the green pudding though.”

“Not big on foreign muck myself,” the dwarven scholar said as he set his ion stone of sustenance orbiting his head.


----------



## simmo (Apr 19, 2004)

*Part 26 Reading the Past*

The heart seer of Tomeri draped the beautiful black magical dress over her arms and let the soft, silky material slip between her fingers. It was a pleasant sensation and the seer felt that her confidence was higher when she wore the garment. Even thinking about it made her want to put it on and her intuition told her that she would probably be able to alter the dress if she wanted to.

Closing her eyes and focusing her gaze inwards, Serena took a deep breath and then let it out slowly. She repeated this several times as she focused her mind on the dress. Tracers from her mind reached out towards the dress and Serena felt the world fall away as she delved in to the origins of the item. In her minds eye another world appeared.

The room was dark with no lit candles in the chandelier on the ceiling. Silk sheets covered the bed under which lay a prone figure who appeared to be in a deep slumber. A golden goblet that had either been knocked over or dropped on the ground lay next to the bed and the remaining liquid had soaked in to the carpet. The room stank of rich perfume and spilled wine that was almost overpowering.

In the underground temple the clergy preferred to keep many of the rooms and corridors barely lit, thereby enhancing the atmosphere of romance and intrigue of the place as well as making it easier to meet for secret liaisons to hatch plans for good or for ill. A lone figure snuck quietly as a mouse along the edge of the wall down the corridor and paused every so often to listen for anyone approaching.

The figure stopped part way down the corridor and slowly inserted a key in to the lock. The long black cloak that the figure wore to conceal her movements slipped, revealing a beautiful red haired young woman with a haughty bearing. She quickly pulled the cloak over herself and once again blended in to the shadows.

As the woman noiselessly slipped in to the room she pulled out a scarf and wrapped it around her face so that she would not pass out from the fumes. She'd been in the room a few hours earlier pretending to be drinking with the occupant of the room in order to make sure that the other woman consumed the drugged wine. Unfortunately a magical perfume bottle had broken as the other woman passed out, forcing the would-be-thief to depart. Now that some hours had passed the woman had returned in order to complete her search for the magical dress undisturbed.

The owner and creator of the dress lay fast asleep in a drug induced slumber and was completely oblivious to the under-priestess rummaging through her things to locate the dress. The woman in the bed was older than the one moving around and her skin was a lot darker in comparison. Her hair was a rich brown colour that shone in the sunlight and brought her much attention from male admirers.

She'd originally woven the dress and imbued it with magic in a temple far in the desert where a hallowed black marble altar lay that was watched over by a beautifully carved cat-headed statue. The creator of the dress had spent three weeks of fasting and praying, as well as performing the correct sacrifices at the designated hours in order to make sure that the enchantment were woven in to the material of the dress.

Finally after much effort and the blessing of the goddess whose symbol was a cat-headed statue the dress was completed. It now provided its wearer magical protection and increased influence in social interactions that the goddess considered her primary area of concern. The red haired and pale-skinned under-priestess eventually found the dress and fled the temple. Her travels led her away from her faith and on to the path of sorcery where she blossomed in to a capable agent for the Anakharim knights.

The vision of the past that the seer had extracted from the psychic impressions left on the garment faded away. Serena folded up the dress and carefully packed in to her bag. She felt relieved that it did not appear to be a blatantly evil item, but on the other had she was intrigued and wary of priestess who'd created it.

“Hey, you're a cleric.” Serena said to Caleb. “Do you know anything about a cat-headed goddess?”

Caleb shook his head. “I PREFER TO RESTRICT MYSELF TO THINGS OF A MORE EARTHLY NATURE.”

“Is that a no?” Serena asked. Caleb sat in silence for awhile to think about the answer. Before he could respond, the seer asked yet another question. “Does Littleby know much about religions?”

“I THINK THAT HE DOES. BUT HE IS IN TOWN AT THE MOMENT TRYING TO FIND OUT A PORTAL BACK TO SIGIL.”

“Do you know anything about religion Andrew?” Serena was desperate to find out more about whose symbol the statue was and Sir Osbourne had indicated that it was not of any deity residing on the Mount.

“Yes,” Andrew said bitterly. “Stay away from them.”

The mystery still remained of why the dress was not able to be taken in to the Garden properly and so the heart seer decided to read the impressions left on the psionic torc that she'd purchased in the Friendly Fiend shop run by A'kin. The arcanoloth was unique in that he was a friendly shop-keeper who was intent only on pleasing his customers and not corrupting mortals, weaving intricate and long-reaching schemes as well as other nefarious activities that the rest of his fiendish race were infamous for.

As Serena opened her mind to the past owners of the psionic accelerator that enabled her to use mind-powers without using quite so much energy. She felt a rush of energy come from the torc in to her thoughts that stripped away the awareness of the world around her and replaced it with a visage of a lush jungle terrain in which an elderly halfling woman stood next to a large crystal tower.

The light passing through the crystal tower was refracted by the many facets of the crystal and a rainbow of colours illuminated the ground in a large area around the tower. The very old halfling woman was busy working with tools that appeared as if they had been grown rather than forged and carefully melded the psionic torc in to the shape that she desired.

The halfling woman was alive with power and Serena felt waves of mental power cascading off her. She positively hummed with energy and it was clear to the heart seer that the halfling shaper was transcending her mortal shell. As the shaper drew upon the energies that were being channelled by the crystal tower, Serena could make out more of the dark spots that marred the bright yellow sun and threatened to cover it entirely causing it to become a darkened sun. Light enveloped the halfling shaper and then the world went dark.

Much later after the jungle had receded and sand covered the land, the tower was gone and only a few ruins remained visible of the great civilization that had existed before. The descendants of the former near god-like beings had fallen a very long way indeed and had descended to the level of cannibals.

A half-dwarf came running in to view through the ruins in order to avoid the pursuit of the hunters behind him. The man was powerfully built and covered with old scars that he had received during his many years in the arena. The mull was aware of an extremely rare magical doorway that lay nearby and that the gith claimed led to a world beyond their own. The halfling hunters had almost caught him when the man tripped over the torc. He grabbed it and immediately felts the power contained within. Not wishing to slay his pursuers he simply put them to sleep and quickly located the doorway. The man who had a core of goodness and selflessness deep inside was sad to bid his world farewell, but he felt that his search for finding limitless water and a means to cast off the yoke the despotic draconic rulers was more important.

Years later he man had changed a great deal in his appearance and his attitude to the world. The travels around the planes of belief had altered him, especially his terrifying trip to the elemental plane of Water. Just before he went to the Gatehouse in Sigil in order to seek help or release from the madness that afflicted him he willingly sold the torc to a friendly shop-keeper who had helped him many times in the past.

“I'm going to find Littleby.” The seer pondered the double-edged nature of being able to see things that belonged to a different time and place. Whilst it let her see things that she would not otherwise know about, making sense of those visions was a separate matter. “If anyone knows about cat-headed things then its him. Also he might know something about halflings and crystal towers.”


----------



## simmo (Apr 20, 2004)

*Part 27 Something is revealed, second half*

The kingfisher perched on a branch above the water and watched the small silver fishes dart about the stream looking for food and shelter. Lifting its beak the bird sang a few notes of celebration and joy at another wondrous day. 

It looked again at the fish zig-zagging between the green fronds in the water. The colour of the fish almost matched the silver sparkling bursts of light that were caused by the reflections on the surface of the water. However, the kingfisher was an experienced hunter and had successfully raised two broods. It leapt off the branch towards the water and with perfect skill and grace caught one of the silver fish that was too slow in getting to safety deeper in the stream.

The bird returned to its branch and was about to enjoy its meal when it heard the unfamiliar sound of something heavy crashing through the bushes. It quickly took flight and as it looked behind it the kingfisher saw a walks-on-two-feet creatures coming towards its stream and away from the colourful places in which the walks-on-two-feet nested.

The taller one with the brown fronds on its beak-less face gave the smaller one some coverings for its claws. The kingfisher was astonished to see the walks-on-two-feet things rise straight up in to the air without moving their featherless wings. The bird let out a startled cry and flew off to tell the sparrows what it had seen. The sparrows loved to gossip and news would spread fast ensuring that those who cared about the flying walks-on-two-feet could keep an eye on them.

“What is it you want to ask me?” Deus asked after they had risen just over a thousand feet in to the air. He pulled his coat closer to his body to ward off the chill air as if blew past him and across his small body.

“Why do you think that people are trying to send you to this location?” The dwarven scholar began with the question that had been bothering him the most since his conversation earlier in the day with Deus. He'd gone back to discuss it further with the halfling but he had refused to talk about it unless they could find a quiet and out of the way place. Littleby lent him a pair of slippers of levitation and the two had agreed to meet at one thousand feet straight up above the gate-town of Faunel.

“Well I think that people are NOT trying to send me to this location.” The halfling chant-broker spent a few moments admiring the view beneath him. The forested areas looked beautifully green and lush, vibrant with life that was concealed beneath the tall canopy of the trees. A few birds were flying nearby including a flock of swallows that were spiralling downwards in broad, lazy circles. “That is why I said that I am not supposed to know this.”

The dwarven scholar tried to mask his frustration after hearing Deus' reply. The halfling delighted in word games and only told the whole story when prompted and questioned extensively. It was always a long and drawn out process, right up until the point that the halfling would suddenly drop some very important details casually in to the conversation. “How did you come by this information?”

“I intercepted some communications between Nyon and his priests,” the halfling explained.

“Then you know about Nyon and Agar and their cross-over.” It was more of a statement than a question since Littleby knew the answer as soon as he said it. The look that Deus gave him confirmed his beliefs midway through the sentence.

“It was confirmed when you last me him. I'm sorry about that, but I had to be sure.” Deus shrugged and tried to look apologetic. He was doing a rather good job of it considering that they were both floating one thousand feet above the town and trying to hold a normal conversation.

“Where are Nyon's priests?” Littleby asked abruptly.

“Two in Sigil, several in Lammed.” Deus answered in a bored tone of voice. Between looking at the scenery below him and answering Littleby's questions, the halfling chant-broker was actually stealing glances at his expressions to see what effect the answers were having.

“You didn't happen to uncover any information about the priests in Sigil by any chance?” Littleby tried to ask in an off-handed manner.

“I know of one, but not the other.” Again the halfling answered in a bored tone and the end of his sentence was almost swallowed up in a long yawn.

“One is good,” the dwarven scholar prompted eagerly.

“She looks like a halfling lass and lives at 34b Stonecutters Row in the Lower ward.” Both of them knew that the halfling in question was Annaleese, the house-keeper that they'd rescued from Khaasta raiders who had taken over the place and used it as a house of ill-repute. Before Malkir and his friends had liberated the house and made it their headquarters. All of the women working there had joined the priesthood of Tomeri except for Annaleese.

“Thank you from the bottom of my heart,” Littleby said sincerely as he held his hand over his heart.

“I will not charge you this time,” the halfling quipped. But we're even if you return my father, Deus thought to himself.

“The others?” Littleby prompted hopefully.

“There are a couple on the world of Lammed. Of which I only know one of their names. I can't tell you this because if the name gets out then he will most certainly be killed.”

“He's in a very unfortunate situation,” the dwarven scholar stated gravely. He was concerned for this priest as they were being misled in the same way that Littleby and his companions had once been misled.

“Yes,” the halfling muttered non-committally. He had his opinions on this matter but he had no desire to share them with his former travelling companion.

Littleby decided to spell it out more clearly. “He's been misled greatly, his priest.” 

“If you say so.” Deus shrugged his shoulders and began to study the nearby clouds. “He's keeping an eye on Miranda Allman.”

“That's very interesting. See what wonderful discussions that you can have at one thousand feet in the air?” The dwarven scholar chuckled and saw that Deus was smiling, but none of the mirth was reflected in his eyes. In fact that halfling appeared to be staring at one of the clouds intently as if Littleby had just pointed out something important.

“One more question and I'd really like to go down.” Deus watched the flock of swallows dived past once again and cursed his ill luck for choosing the one spot above Faunel where a Mortai happened to be. He knew that they were found in the Beastlands but did not expect to see one outside of that plane. The creature had done a good job of keeping its many 'faces' hidden, but Littleby's jest had held a great deal of truth. This cloud had more than just a silver lining.

“Care to tell me what you have intercepted between Nyon and his priests?” Littleby suggested.

“There are so many things,” Deus waved his hand dismissing the question. He had neither the time or inclination to spend the next week telling Littleby everything that he knew about Nyon.

“You obviously have the directions,” the dwarven scholar pointed out.

“Would you like to know about the directions or about something else?” Deus said sounding somewhat impatient.

“Something else,” Littleby replied.

“I know why we have these carvings on our backs,” the halfling chant-broker proposed as he chose a safe topic to talk about. He was referring to the scars that Serena, Malkir, Deus and Max had on their backs after they were captured by fiends in Lammed and transported to a prison complex in Acheron. The carvings loosely translated to 'dedicated in the name of Orcus'.

“Now that is something that would qualify as something that I would really like to know,” Littleby stated keen to solve this great mystery.

“Because Nyon put them there.”

“Why do you believe that he put them there?”

“Strange as it may sound I believe that he put them there for our protection.”

“Deus, do you think...” Littleby paused to think about how best to phrase the question and the only sounds that they could hear high above the ground was the wind rushing by. Strangely the cloud nearby was not being blown or budged by the winds.

“These slippers are quite comfortable,” Deus said in a conversational tone.

“I'm going to need them back,” Littleby stated and made a mental note to get them back as soon as they had landed. The two men began to descend towards the ground and the swallows disappeared from sight.

“Deus, do you think he still holds a candle?” Littleby asked, referring to a certain god being very much in love with a certain goddess.

Deus wanted to reply with: Nyon does it all for the love of Tomeri. But instead he said; “Even a thousand suns does not compare.” 

“Do you think that he deludes himself?”

“I wouldn't know, perhaps you can ask Serena.” The two men landed on the ground close to a fast flowing stream. 

“Well this has been the most informative meeting. I hope that we can keep in touch.” They shook hands and prepared to go their separate ways.

“I'm sure that we will,” Deus smiled. He had taken a few steps when he suddenly remembered something and turned back to Littleby. “Just don't drop my father off at Tal'Nattan or Tal'Chuan. Any of the other cities will do fine.” He thrust an acorn in to the dwarfs hand and closed his fingers over it. “You can always use this to summon my allies and they will fly him to safety.”

The halfling chant-broker walked back to his caravan and the dwarven scholar walked back towards the place where his travelling companions were camped. The swallows flew past the solitary cloud one final time and descended towards the ground. They passed on their message to the sparrows who sang it to the kingfisher that was safely hidden beneath some low hanging branches. Once the king of the river heard that the walks-on-two feet were departing and not likely to return it took up its usual position and began to hunt for more of the silver fish in the fast flowing stream.


----------



## simmo (Apr 22, 2004)

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* to Bring you the Following News....

Convergence/Divergence is dangerous to your health

Chant mongers and touts are rattling their bone-boxes around the Cage bringing you this breaking piece of news. A Divergence has been witnessed in the Outlands and many greybeards now speculate that this is a sign that a new Power will soon be joining the Divine Golfing Club. Our intrepid journalist Ashenbach was able to track down a back-street sage in the Hive ward who has an almost unrivalled understanding of the process of Convergence and Divergence.

Ashenbach: "So, err... cutter, would you care to tell us what this Convergence/Divergence thing is all about?"

Ripperibo: "Convergence. This refers to reaching a limit or a meeting place. Divergence. This refers to a departure from the norm or a deviation."

Ashenbach: "Suren. But what in the Lady's name has this got to do with some leatherhead getting on the ladder to Divinity?"

Ripperibo: "A Convergent soul has collapsed several of its possible selves in to a single form. A Divergent soul has expanded its possible selves to create more possible futures."

Ashenbach: "Wait a minute. Surely in a infinite Multiverse there are an infinite number of possible berks that a sod can become?"

Ripperibo: "No."

Ashenbach: "Eh? Care to fill us in on the dark of this?"

Ripperibo: "No."

Ashenbach: "Lady's grace, you're certainly a blood who likes to rattle his bone-box. So what's to gain by adding or subtracting some possible selves?"

Ripperibo: "By reducing possible selves, a soul can theoretically advance to the next stage at a quicker rate. Each fragment of the soul would be required to perform some very specific actions in order to facilitate this."

Ashenbach: "Tarmy. So how does a blood get to join this Convergence club?"

Ripperibo: "If any of the soul fragments fail in their goal they are lost forever, reducing the overall soul. This is irreversible."

Ashenbach: "Ouch, that's going to sting in the morning and suren. How hard can it be to get all of a sods soul-bits to work together?"

Ripperibo: "It requires coordination that is beyond most mortals. A deity could conceivably control it. In certain instances it is preferable if some possible selves do not know what the other parts are doing."

Ashenbach: "So what happens if a berk Converges and then fails or Diverges?"

Ripperibo: "Again this would require Divine or Diabolical intervention. It is possible that those in the Far Realm could save this soul, but it is not a recommended path."

Ashenbach: "Well, there you have it cutters. Converging and Diverging are short cuts on the road to ascension, but this blood is suren not going to try them. Stay sharp and try not to get peeled by any knights of the cross-trade."
_


----------



## crater (Apr 22, 2004)

I hope for Malkier's sake that he's not an aspect of Nyon!


----------



## simmo (Apr 22, 2004)

That would be a bit too cruel to inflict on a PC. 

But there is the possibility that one of his other selves is working with Nyon. There was a priestly path available at the Convergence and Annaleese certainly seems to treat Malkir with a lot of respect....

For details of the convergence see: (long)
Would the Real Malkir Please Stand Up


----------



## crater (Apr 22, 2004)

> “There was a beautiful women that I was in love with, but she did not love me in return.” Crowson's face took on an even more detemined and concentrated look whilst he carried on with his storytelling. “So I travelled to a place where I could see the future in order to find out which path I would need to take in order tolead me towards a time and place where she would come to love me in return.”




Duh! It was right there all this time!!! Well done Simson!



> Crowson's voice became more subdued and he spoke as if burdened by many years of waiting. “When I returned from the future in which my beloved returned my love, I discovered that my future self had returned instead.” The innkeeper sighed as if he had told this tale many times. “Instead of appraoching the future with many alternate possible futures collapsing in to one as soon as a single choice had been made. I found that I was coming at it from the other direction. Now I continuously look for the choice that I am most likely to make and plot my way back to the moment when I first entered the tower.”




I have to admit i'm a bit boggled trying to grasp this bit...


----------



## simmo (Apr 23, 2004)

crater said:
			
		

> Duh! It was right there all this time!!! Well done Simson!




This will become clear the next time that the party meets Nyon. Time for more big revelations, or just connecting a few more of the dots.




			
				crater said:
			
		

> I have to admit i'm a bit boggled trying to grasp this bit...





Imagine standing at the entrance to a maze. When you enter and chose to go down a particular path, all the other paths at the junction disappear. The next time that you get to a junction and make a decision the same thing happens. When you look in front of you there are many paths, but behind you there is only one.

Now imagine that you are able to lift yourself above the maze and can see the outcome of the various paths that are available. As you move above the maze plotting the path that you want to follow, you find yourself transported to a distant point that you want to reach. However, you're not there 100%. A part of you is still in the earlier stage of the maze.

This means that the two halves of you have to try to find a way to meet up again otherwise you will never been complete again. The part of you closer to the entrance still continues as normal chosing paths and watching the other options fall away. But the part of you that is further on sees all the paths that are available. It has to try to navigate backwards to try to make sure that it meets up with the other half. One mistake and the two parts of you will never come together again.

Crowson is the part that is stuck in the future, trying to meet up with the remainder of himself. He is looking backwards in time, whilst the rest of us are looking forwards in time. Actually most of us are looking in to the present but those who are seers or linked to prophecy may be able to divine the best paths to follow.

Through the Convergence and subsequent Divergence Malkir is able to follow multiple paths for awhile. If those parts are able to complete their quests and meet up again later on then he will have advanced greatly and may be able to Ascend. But if one part falters then they may all fall.

Now try to imagine what might happen if a deity tries to Diverge in order to later Converge. They would be greatly reduced in power for awhile (just as they would be if they created too many Avatars), but could be stronger afterwards. Or perhaps that deity might have a different reason for Diverging...


----------



## crater (Apr 23, 2004)

Hmmm..


Digesting...


Digesting......


Digesting.........


----------



## simmo (Apr 26, 2004)

This campaign is current on hiatus due to player being busy with exams, work etc. The last gaming session was March 22nd and the next planned session is 10th May. In the mean time, here is another bit of in-game news.

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* to bring you the following news_

_Regrowth of the Expansionist Sect

Chant mongers and touts are rattling their bone-boxes around the Cage bringing you this breaking piece of news. Those in the know have heard of the recent happenings in the Prime world of Lammed that the supposed long-dead faction called the Expansionists is making a come back. As we reported in a previous story unknown agents entered one of the Lady's mazes to retrieve the famous sword of the factol of the Expansionists. During those events the former factol managed to slip the blinds and give The Lady of Pain the laugh. Since then there has been a great deal of wild speculation about where the former factol, Vartus Timlin, had gone to.

Now we can exclusively reveal that our intrepid reporter the tiefling Ashenbach has located Timlin on the Prime Material World called Lammed. He has risked life and limb to bring you the dark of the Expansionists regrowth.

Ashenbach: "Vartus Timlin. Peery basher claim that you were either dead or ready for the Gatehouse considering how long you've been mazed. What's the secret of your survival?"

Vartus: "The answer is very simple really. It was an unwavering belief that my followers would one day spring me from the Maze and work together to rebuild our glorious Faction."

Ashenbach: "But isn't it true that you managed to escape by accident?"

Vartus: "As a Grower it is important to always be ready to expand your horizons. If an opportunity presents itself then you need to make use of it and then share it with others."

Ashenbach: "So what you are saying is that you can help others to escape the Lady's Mazes?"

Vartus: "No comment."

Ashenbach: "Suren. What is the next move that the Growers are likely to take?"

Vartus: "Well we will begin by getting our world back in order. My Faction, family and allies have done a good job of keeping everything in order considering the current situation."

Ashenbach: "Do you mean the illithid invasion of the Northern continent or the Harmonium taking over the mountain spire city of Tal'Chuan?"

Vartus: "Both. We have expanded our sphere of influence to ensure that the remaining free cities work together as a cohesive entity. Next we will deal with the city of Tal'Nattan that seems to be suffering from a fiendish infestation. Once that is done we will move on Tal'Chuan and then the Northern lands. Once control is established in these places then we will expand to other realities."

Ashenbach: "Lady's Grace, you sure are ambitious. Doesn't it worry you that others will learn of your plans and try to stop you?"

Vartus: "Not really. Some stand against us because they don't understand us. We encourage them to meet with us and converse. Those who have no interest in being open to the possibility of joining with us will fall by the way-side."

Ashenbach: "Well, there you have it. The Expansionists are back in action and they look as if they will soon be joining the Kriegstanz if things progress as rapidly as they have so far. One final question: Do you think that you or your followers will be establishing themselves in the Cage in the future?"

Vartus: *laughs* "Ashenbach, I'll take a leaf out of your book and reply with: soon, very soon."_


----------



## Fimmtiu (Apr 26, 2004)

simmo said:
			
		

> This campaign is current on hiatus due to player being busy with exams, work etc. The last gaming session was March 22nd and the next planned session is 10th May.




We'll wait... impatiently.


----------



## simmo (May 7, 2004)

_*We Interrupt This Adventure* to Bring you the Following News....

Bwimb is Dead!

Chant mongers and touts are rattling their bone-boxes around the Cage bringing you this breaking piece of news. Baron Bwimb, the self-styled ruler of the Para-Elemental Plane of Ooze, was declared dead by his chief advisor today. Reports are still sketchy at this time, but it is apparent that he was killed in a massive attack that left no part of him behind what-so-ever. His mephit servants failed to find a single fragment of him despite his gigantic size for an ooze sprite. 

There are conflicting reports coming from the Sinking Palace of Sublime Ooze as to who was responsible for the attack.One witness claimed that a dark presence, blacker and more evil than the deepest pit in the Abyss, visited Bwimb's palace and destroyed him with a single word. Another  witness claims that the darkness was caused by the drow who had launched a lighting raid in which they deployed fell sorcery to ensure the complete obliteration of Baron Bwimb. Yet another witness has come forward who has stated that it was none other than Factol Skall of the Dustmen who eliminated Bwimb. The last witness to escape the Sinking Palace of Sublime Ooze whispered before he died that the fiends all went mad and killed everyone they came across including Bwimb.

Our intrepid reporter Ashenbach was unavailable to investigate this due to personal reasons that involved several angry Yugoloths enquiring about him at our office in the Lower Ward of Sigil, the City of Doors. Instead we have included below some comments from our dear readers in the Cage.

"Baron who? Never heard of him. Now pike it before I arrest you for wasting Harmonium time."

"Good riddance I say. Ooze is disgusting and the less of it the better. What was his name again?"

"His Imperial Majesty Bwimb, Grand Ruler of the Plane of Splendour, Ravager of Prime Worlds, Overseer of the Elemental Planes. Sounds like a mephit to me, someone's playing you for a rube."

"Your having a laugh, right? It was the Yugoloths that did it. They're behind everything bad that happens. My name? Oh, it's not important. You never met me, right?"

"Excellent! The revolution has begun. We will start with the elemental princes, sweep across the Primes and reshape the Planes. Long live the revolution. Down with... what was his name?"

"This is a serious blow for all of us. Uh thingy....., yes Baron Bwimb was prevented from ascending to the next level of sublime ooziness and the Multiverse mourns his loss. No I did not make up the word ooziness. Are you trying to inhibit my personal growth berk?"

"Yes I know. I got bored with Baron what's-his-name and decided to imagine him out of existence. Now run along little man before I get bored of you."

"I'm Baron Bwimb and so is my wife."

"To experience oblivion that must be really something. Of course, I'm planning on saving that experience until last."

"Justice has been done. This Baron was a tyrant who mercilessly subjugated all of his subject with an iron rod. What? No the iron rod was a metaphor. But now that you mention it, is this something that you have stolen? Confess now or face the consequences."

*yawn*

"Puddles there now perhaps less Hive ooze in the be will."

"Free ooze for everyone."

"Of course it's important that this creature... yes, Baron Bwimb, thank you, is now dead. But think about the effect that this will have on planar trade in dairy products such as cheese for example. What? Well you might think that it has nothing to do with cheese but we are blessed and you'd better not forget it."

"It is the beginning of the End, my friend. A darkness is coming the likes of which the Planes have not seen in millennia and the Powers themselves quake in terror. Forsake all hope, my friend, for the End is nigh."
_


----------



## crater (May 7, 2004)

Ooops!


----------



## crater (May 7, 2004)

On the down side, it could mean the multiverse is threatened by an ultra-powerful demon prince reborn and equipped with one of the most deadly artifacts ever.

On the plus side, it saves us a trip to Ooze, which is always a good thing.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 10, 2004)

I'm choosing to see this interesting new development as a good thing.


----------



## simmo (May 14, 2004)

*Part 28 Plotting an Infinite Path*


The journey across the Outlands to find a portal leading to Sigil was uneventful. An abandoned cemetery outside of a small farming community concealed an underground tavern that was frequented by a motley collection of underworld figures.

The illithid bartender did not raise so much as a tentacle when the strange group of travellers passed through his establishment. The drow violinist stopped playing momentarily when the group stared at the beholder that was levitating a coat beneath his round head. The kou-toa gamblers in the corner were too absorbed in their game to pay much attention to the newcomers. The companions hurried through the strange tavern to the portal in one of the back rooms.

Back in Sigil the companions each went their own separate ways. Caleb and Andrew headed straight for their favourite watering-holes and Cade went in search of a buyer for the soul gems. Serena contemplated going to A’kin’s shop to ask him about her torc and magical dress but could not find anyone to accompany her.

Littleby headed in the direction of the Hive to speak to one of his contacts that he’d made since arriving in the Cage. After stopping by several shops to pick up some very fragrant packages he arrived at Rambunctious Alley and waited until the scent attracted his associate.

“ShadowSkulker, is that you?”

”Squeak”

“I prefer to speak with you when you are in a more humanoid form.”

“Squeak… err, sorry about that. The aroma was making it hard to concentrate on Changing.”

“Dumation’s curly whiskers, you seem to have missed a bit around the nose.”

“Pike it. That’s the most handsome face in the Hive you’re criticising.”

“Sorry old bean, anyway try some of this Dothion Blue Stilton.”

“Mmm. Very nice, rugged and mature taste.”

“Did you get all the things that I asked for?”

”Yes, yes. Here is a scroll with the information about the portal to the Outlands. The shopkeeper is called Lilly Cupgrass who runs a perfume and potions shop up in the Lady’s.” 

“I see, it’s a portal to a former mining colony. Is there anything that I need to know about travelling past or through Ironridge?”

”It’s a mining and trading town close to the Dwarven Mountain. The place suffers from the odd infestation of spies from Gzemnid’s Realm as well as the Caverns of Thought.” ShadowSkulker reached for another of the fragrant packages and Littleby made no move to interfere. “Here is a book on travelling though the realm of the Norns by Tarsheva Longreach.”

“Thanks, but those books are a dime a jinks. There’s naught in there but popular legends and the ramblings of a disgruntled traveller on what dishes to avoid in which taverns.”

“Well...” the were-mouse looked enviously at the other unopened packages and narrowed his eyes. “These are some pages from the journal of a priest of Loki who gives a first-hand account of how to get through the realm of the Norn with no hassles. It’s got to be worth something, no?”

“Pandemonic mature cheddar, lightly salted. The seller assures me that the holes are deliberate.”

“Lady’s Grace. I’ll be sure to keep that in a safe place. Here, I’ll throw in this map of navigating the Yggdrasil to get to Crux for free. Is that Arborean oak smoked emmental? I’ll trade it for this tome on ‘Flora and Fauna of the Yggdrasil’.”

“That’s very kind, but I already own a copy. It contradicts some of the things that I have read in ‘Bestiary of the World Ash’ and ‘The Ecology of the Ratatosk’ but I digress. In any case take the cheese and show me what else you’ve got.”

“Right then, let me just put the rest of them in a safe place. Here we have it; this is the ‘Encyclopaedia of Dead Worlds’ that has some information on Ranais. And this is a very rare tome indeed, ‘The Art and Design of Tcian Sumere’. Had to get that from The Parted Veil and what with Sir Cleve not liking me coming in the shop – that was the hardest on the list.”

“You’ve done well. Is there any other chant that you think is important?”

“Yes, don’t go to Tcian Sumere. It’s at the Bottom of the Multiverse for a reason and unless you’re desperate to get written in the dead book quick then I’d stay clear of the place.”


----------



## cmnash (May 17, 2004)

Nice to see the story's back and on form! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 17, 2004)

Aha! The plot thickens, of course. Hopefully there will be many updates today.


----------



## simmo (May 19, 2004)

*Part 29 Souled Gems Down the River*

“So then she said: I will take these from you and give them their final rest. I can recompense you five thousand jinks.” Cade lent back on his chair and puffed his pipe. As he talked he gesticulated wildly with his hands, threatening to tip the fine balance of the chair completely.

Serena nodded her head in an absent-minded fashion, but Cade did not appear notice.

“Well, if a beautiful aasimar makes you an offer like that she's bound to be willing to go higher. So then I says to her: Shall we say six thousand?”

The heart seer of Tomeri nodded her head again and began to finger the pendant that held her Garden.

“It is a higher figure than I am willing to go, she said cool as a Dustman.” Cade chuckled. “Of course she happens to be a Dustman so it seemed apt. Let's say fifty five hundred, she offered me and I was sorely tempted.”

'The Garden would be a nice place to visit right now', Serena thought to herself.

“So I said to her: Someone who is ready to offer me five thousand is likely to be willing to higher.” Cade grinned at the memory of the negotiation and felt a stirring in his purse. “I could see that she was thinking about it so I made my final offer: Let's say five thousand six hundred.”

'No the Garden is not a place that I should go to every time that I am bored or feel lost', Serena thought. The seer shook her head and Cade mistook it as a sign that she thought the aasimar Dustmen would refuse the offer.

“You’re wrong because she did accept my final offer. Yes it came as a bit of a surprise to me too, but you would not catch me complaining.” Cade took a money pouch from his belt and slid it across the table.

Serena watched the pouch slowly draw closer but her mind was on other matters. 'The Garden is a place where four Forms of Love exist that Tomeri charged me to find', she thought. 'Perhaps they are meant to show me how to see the different forms of Love in everyday life around me. I will try to spend less time in the Garden', she decided.

“Well, now that lovely lady called Qaida has the soul gems and she assured me that they are off to their final resting place. Here's a thousand jinks for you.” Cade continued to smile despite noticing that Serena did not look very happy. He got up and left her to her thoughts alone in the kitchen at 34b Stonecutter's Row.

'Why does it feel like we did the wrong thing?' Serena asked herself. The seer experienced a sinking feeling in the pit of her stomach and pushed the coin pouch away.


----------



## simmo (May 19, 2004)

*Part 30 A potentially Short Trip / Dying Minds*

Littleby returned from his business dealings and went in search of his friends. Caleb and Andrew were not in their favourite Lower ward tavern. He asked after an earth genasi, non-descript human, rogue modron and three mephits but his inquires drew a blank.

When he entered 34b Stonecutter's Row he ran in to the kobold apprentices that the long-absent Malkir has taken on for training. Their lack of exercising or training intrigued Littleby and when he asked them about this they replied cryptically that were ready for their task. They gave few details as to what this might be except that it involved transforming and waiting until their master was ready.

Suitably annoyed by the riddles and cryptic comments in Draconic from the small dog men, the dwarven lore master came across Serena in the kitchen staring moodily at the wall and Cade in the drawing room chatting amicably to his friend Sir Osbourne de Maddox.

“Can I suggest that we take a potentially short trip to the Yggdrasil and then to a fortress in the Negative Energy Plane?” Littleby asked his friends in a conversational tone.

“Do you have some kind of protection?” Cade asked the first question that sprang to mind. “For all of us?”

“Yes and yes,” Littleby answered.

“How convinced are you that it will work?” Cade asked with a conspiratorial smile.

“I have it on good faith that it will work. However I have to be completely honest – I have never actually used the spell before.” The dwarven lore master unconsciously patted the sack with his spellbook in it.

“We're going to get Vincent Danster back.” Serena statement was not a question.

“The intention is to follow the lead that Deus has supplied,” Littleby confirmed.

“And Deus' father?” Serena asked.

“Apparently he is there too,” Littleby responded.

Cade pondered the prospect of rescuing the person that Serena had travelled to the planes from her homeworld in search off. “Not to disparage the importance of this mission and the great emotional investment that you have made in this search. But I'd just like to ask – is there any money involved?”

Serena laughed in appreciation of the halfling's honesty. “There is a reward for the return of Lord Danster, yes.”

“Marvellous, I shall be coming along with you.” Cade smile was positively beaming.

“You'll have to discuss it with Deus as he has more dealings with the reward issue,” Littleby pointed out.

“You're not Fated are you?” Cade asked.

“That is a difficult question.” Littleby stroked his beard and examined the question from all angles. “In a faction sense the answer is no.”

“Deus is a halfling I'm sure that he'll understand,” Serena stated confidently.

“Oh yes, he and I will have a very long conversation.” Cade smiled wickedly in anticipation of meeting a worthy challenge to his skills and abilities.

---

The three companions trekked across the Lower ward to the Lady's ward where they entered a perfume shop. The bariaur shop-keeper who went by the name Cupgrass and claimed to be a relative of the famous Wooly Cupgrass 

After purchasing some expensive small green potions with the promise that they would help with interacting with tree climbing natives; the three friends jumped through the portal in the trapdoor in the shop. Arriving in a mining complex in the Outlands with a sharp bump, it did not take the Dwarven Lore master long to get his bearings.

Serena called forth for her hound archon companion and Cade kept his guardian close at hand. The five travellers walked warily across the rubble-strewn torn earth away from the portal towards the city of Ironridge.

“As you can see there was a gnomish mining community just along that ridge-top over there.” Littleby pointed to a nearby ridge where the ruins of a town could barely be made out amongst the large stones.

“Really? How interesting.” Cade smiled and looked around in wonder.

“This place does not look very hospitable,” Serena said quietly. “It looks as if there are large scars in the land that have never healed.”

Littleby became aware of the great rents in the earth that Serena had pointed to and looked somewhat down-cast. “I think that they were caused by something else after the gnomish community ceased to exist.”

“Well, let's hope that they have gone away.” Cade stated cheerfully.

“Yes,” Littleby agreed. “Let's hope so.” He thought it best not to mention what had overrun the gnomish community and brought about its destruction.

“What is the name of that big mountain over there?” Cade asked enthusiastically.

“That would be the Dwarven Mountain,” Littleby answered proudly.

“What about those hills behind us that are riddled with tunnels and openings?” Cade stood on his toes to get a better look.

“They are the Caverns of Thought,” Serena answered quietly. Littleby was somewhat surprised that the seer had managed to answer before him and she read the unspoken question in his eyes. “Nyon brought us to the edge of that place when he took us out of Acheron. It was before I went to Elysium for the first time.”

“It is difficult to say where the Caverns of Thought end and Gzemnid's Realm begins,” Littleby commented.

“Gzemnid?” Cade asked curiously.

“The Great Mother, goddess of beholders.” Littleby clarified.

“Let's hope that we do not have to find out,” Cade said cheerfully.

“Yes,” Serena agreed. “Let's hope not. Can we move a little faster?”

The dwarven lore master cast an overland flight enchantment on himself and the others to speed up their travel time. As they flew past the abandoned gnomish settlement on the ridge-top Serena spotted some movement at the base of one of the towers. She shouted to the others and pointed at the savage, blind warriors that patrolled around the base of the towers. “Grimlocks!”

Littleby looked at the base of the tower and his attention was drawn to the six invisible illithids floating above the top of the tower. He could see their tentacles moving as they tracked the companions’ flight past the abandoned town.

“I'm going to take a closer look,” Serena shouted in the hopes that the others could hear her above the rushing wind.

Before the others could react or shout back a warning the heart seer of Tomeri flew a little closer in the direction of the tower. Suddenly the grimlocks each clutched their heads and howled in terror as the heads of their masters floating above the tower exploded. Tentacles, brains and gore splattered across the top of the tower, showering the blind savages below. It was at that moment that everyone heard the sound of a god screaming.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 19, 2004)

You know, you realise you're in a campaign with _consequences_ when your DM makes statements like "It appears that a God has just died."


----------



## simmo (May 20, 2004)

*Part 31 – How the Mighty Have Fallen*

The psychic shock-wave that accompanied the scream of a god was of such magnitude that it blasted the companions out of the air and sent them tumbling towards the ground. Littleby and Cade were able to remain aloft close to the edge of the tower and Serena had to be rescued by Sir Osbourne.

The mental noise in their minds was deafening but all around them there was silence broken occasionally by the sound of axes tearing through flesh. The Grimlocks had turned on each other and were mindlessly butchering everything in sight. After several minutes the last remaining Grimlock died from exhaustion rather than the many wounds it had received during the massacre of its brethren.

Wave after wave of mental energy washed outwards from the dead illithids spilling in to the surroundings. Stray thoughts assaulted Serena's mind and battered away her defences like a hurricane passing through a shanty town. Blood streamed out of her eyes, ears and nose and her face was a twisted mask of utter agony.

Littleby used every once of his concentration to maintain his spell and tried to ride the mental tsunami that was crashing over them. He held on to Cade and Sir Osbourne who were each struggling to let the random pieces of knowledge and philosophical arguments pass through them without burning out their minds.

After the initial onslaught memories rained all around them like raindrops in a thunderstorm. Each time a stray memory passed through their minds they experienced some hidden thought that had been collected and incorporated in to the mind of a god.

“What in the Lady's name is going on?” Cade shouted.

The lore master had realised from the thoughts and memories washing over them that a god of knowledge was dying. The images of illithids dying that flashed through their minds combined with the hidden fragments of knowledge and philosophy could only mean one god. “We are witnessing the death of Maanzecorian,” Littleby shouted back. 

“No,” Serena screamed. “He's died! Not dying.”

Cade and Littleby stared at Serena in stunned silence. The heart seer of Tomeri's eyes rolled upwards leaving only the whites of her eyes visible and she went in to convulsions. The images flashing through her mind reached a threshold where she experienced the death of Maanzecorian more than the others around her.

Serena felt herself floating above the world of Lammed and could clearly see the two land masses that formed the fertile Northern continent and the inhospitable Southern continent. Mountain Spire Cities dotted the northern coast of the South continent that held the last of the free people who'd escaped from the invasion of the Enemy.

As the heart seer's attention was drawn to the Northern continent her mind expanded to be able to see the illithid cities that were located deep beneath the earth. Priests of Maanzecorian had spent many years linking the elder brains of the cities in to a psychic net that detected all movement on the surface and allowed instantaneous communication of all illithids in the world.

As the shock-waves of the death of Maanzecorian came flooding through the psionic network linking the elder brains, Serena could see each of them overload and shut down. Some exploded in a volcanic eruption of brain mater and gore, whilst others simply shuddered and lost cohesion spilling burnt out organic material in to their surroundings. Hundreds of priests of the illithid god of hidden knowledge and philosophy all looked upwards at the same time and died.

Serena felt the visions slipping from her mind as the channels of psionic power that she was riding lessened and drained away. Beneath the surface of Lammed the brilliant stars of psionic might winked out one by one; leaving death, chaos and destruction in their wake.

“How long was I gone for?” asked Serena when her mind returned to her body.

“A few hours,” Littleby replied.

Cade, Littleby and Sir Osbourne had not spoken much during those few hours. They had sat in silence enduring the rain of memories and hidden thoughts that pounded their minds and threatened to drive them insane or leave them bereft of their faculties.

“Woo hoo!” Serena shouted suddenly.

Littleby raised an eyebrow in surprise and Cade laughed heartily.

“When Denton died we were fighting an illithid wearing the symbol of Maanzecorian,” the heart seer explained softly. “This means that my world is now safer from the Enemy than it was two hours ago.”

“Safe from the illithids, but from others?” Cade asked cautiously.

“Well, considering that they have enslaved the majority of my world for more than a generation – I'm very happy.” Serena crossed her arms and gazed off happily in to the distance. The tears of blood were replaced by tears of joy, that washed her face clean of the pain and terror she'd experienced.

“Maanzecorian died instantaneously,” Littleby said to himself. He turned the thought over in his mind to examine it from all angles and test his theory. When he found they it held firm he did not look pleased.

“How do you do that?” Serena asked. “Who can kill something of that great power?”

No one answered. Cade looked at Littleby and saw the same fears reflected in the eyes of his friend.


----------



## cmnash (May 20, 2004)

nicely done Mr DM ... I am in the process of doing this same story with my players and that's a superbly established backstory tie-in

hats off to you


----------



## simmo (May 20, 2004)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> You know, you realise you're in a campaign with _consequences_ when your DM makes statements like "It appears that a God has just died."




Hence the name of the adventure/module Dead God*s*   Hats off to Monte Cook for writing a superb and inspirational set of adventures.




			
				cmnash said:
			
		

> nicely done Mr DM ... I am in the process of doing this same story with my players and that's a superbly established backstory tie-in




Thanks. I've spent quite a bit of time in between gaming sessions trying to tie in the character backgrounds, events happening in Lammed and the Great Modron March & Dead Gods adventures. 

Good luck with running the adventures! Please let me know how it goes in your campaign. Any chance of a Story Hour?


----------



## cmnash (May 21, 2004)

simmo said:
			
		

> Good luck with running the adventures! Please let me know how it goes in your campaign. Any chance of a Story Hour?




I would love to, but am due to move house shortly so not yet, but maybe soon ... the campaign so far is detailed here:

http://www.cmnash.co.uk

if youo get the chance to look, I'd welcome feedback     BTW, is Talimar and the others going to appear soon?


----------



## simmo (May 21, 2004)

cmnash said:
			
		

> BTW, are Talimar and the others going to appear soon?




I'm about a week behind in story hour updates and will not be running a game next week as I'm away. However, Talimar and Helk should be making an appearance soon


----------



## simmo (May 22, 2004)

*Part 32 Footsteps of the gods*

The companions travelled away in from devastation at the hidden-watch temple of Maazecorian and passed by the city of Ironridge. No once spoke a word as each of the companions was absorbed by their inner thoughts. 

A week passed and they finally reached the edge of the land that Littleby indicated was the Realm of the Norns. The trees grew wild with vines covering their lower trunks. Briars and shrubs formed impenetrable walls of vegetation and not a single flower bloomed or bird sang. In fact the whole forest had a deathly silence that was both severe and intense.

Serena shivered and drew her cloak tighter around her shoulders. She mentally called for Zakar to lend his support for the journey ahead. Sir Osbourne had drawn his sword and was about to carve a path when he felt Littleby's hand gently touching his arm. The dwarven lore-master shook his head to indicate to the paladin that he should harm nothing in the woods. He raised his other arm and pointed to a well concealed path that meandered in between the large tree trunks.

The path led them deep in to the woods where the trees grew taller and the silence deepened. Unseen watchers followed their every movement and the hairs on the nape of Cade's neck rose. The halfling spun run suddenly at odd moments to try to catch sight of who might be spying on them but to no avail. 

In the depths of the dark forest where the trees towered overhead and blocked out most of the light, the trees grew so close together that the path led them across several fallen tree trunks. One fallen tree was of such size that it dwarfed all others. As the companions climbed higher up the trunk to get to the other side they discovered that there was somewhat more light filtering through the branches. Their view was still obscured by the wall of vegetation all around, but somehow it felt less claustrophobic.

“How long until we reach the Yggdrasil?” Cade finally broke the stifling silence with his question.

“We are already on it,” Littleby stated.

“Eh? When did that happen?” Cade began smiling at the thought that he'd finally managed to set foot on the World Ash. 

“I'm not sure,” Littleby confessed. “Be careful not to fly or move too far away from the tree.”

“Why is that?” Cade asked.

“Because if you do then you will find yourself stranded in the Astral.”

After walking for awhile further the companions were finally able to catch sight of other branches and the view was staggering. Sir Osbourne summed up everyone's thoughts when he exclaimed: “Verily that is some Tree!”

The travellers camped on a large branch in the tree and the period of darkness passed without incident. In the morning as the companions awoke they found a small humanoid creatures with squirrel-like features perched in the middle of their camp.

Cade sang a few notes under his breath and approached the strange creature in their midst.

“Greetings, we are travellers who are passing through. We mean you no harm.”

“You speak our language?” the creature asked in astonishment.

“I speak all languages,” Cade replied humbly with a large smile.

“You are not here to follow the metal walking river?” the Ratatosk asked.

“No,” Cade said chuckling. “I hope not to come across them again.”

“Why are you travelling on the branches of the great Mother?”

“We are looking for the town of Crux. It is either along here” Cade pointed up a long thin branch. “Or up there,” he said pointing to a down-ward sloping large branch.

The Ratatosk chittered as it thought over the question. Finally it smirked and twirled its tail. “Answer me this and I will show you the way:

_Moon and stars are my friends,
but darkness is my mother.
The sun is bitter enemy,
chasing me like no other._

“Night,” Littleby replied in a heartbeat.

“Yes,” the creature's voice dropped and it broke eye contact. “Night has fallen over Crux.”

True to its word the Ratatosk led them along several branches, past juncti flat section where a gigantic branch met the trunk of the tree.

Cade thanked the creature in its native tongue and was about to step in to the village when the Ratatosk began pulling Serena's arm in an attempt to lead her around the settlement. The heart seer felt somewhat perplexed by the sudden turn of events, but it was clear to her that the pitiful creature was doing it out of desperation rather than in jest or malice.

“Come, come. Meet grlitteryere tribe,” the creature chittered. “This is not good place.”

“Cade can you ask it to explain?” Littleby asked.

“My tribe, they not well. My tribe is ill.” The Ratatosk looked at Serena pleadingly with its big tearful eyes. 

“Well certainly,” Serena replied with a reassuring smile. She threw her companions a look that said 'I can't just leave, I need to help'. 

Littleby sighed and followed behind, but Cade thought the matter over. No reward had been promised by the creature but perhaps it might be able to provide some information. The tribe might even owe him a favour, but Cade admonished himself that he was beginning to sound awfully close to being a Ring-Giver.

The Ratatosk led the travellers to the home of its nearby tribe who lived in several hollowed out holes in the great tree. The chieftain sat with a holly crown on his head and beside him stood the tribe's wise-woman who wore a wooden mask with a bladed head-dress made of sharp leaves.

Serena and the others could immediately tell that something was wrong in the way that the creatures stared at them and bared their teeth. A few of the Ratatosks hissed and formed in to defensive groups.

Down one of the branches Littleby spied something wrong with the tree. The wood looked as though it had ripples going through it that were frozen in place. As he walked over the warped wood of the branch closer to the centre he saw the wood beneath his feet was blackened and dead. This was not caused by fire but rather had all the hallmarks of being caused by Negative Energy.

But the amount of energy required to produce such an effect on the World Ash staggered Littleby's mind. As he stood in the inner ring he could still feel the echo of the power that was manifest at the site. He began to unpack some of his sacks and satchels in preparation of casting a spell.

Serena called Zakar to her side and he did so with utter reluctance. Every step for him felt as though he was walking through an ocean of evil and his entire body shook. The rattling of his canine teeth was such that Serena led him to the one of the outer rings and that was when she noticed the Ratatosk tribe again.

The chieftain and the rest of the tribe were advancing in a slow hunting crouch with their teeth bared and their eyes glazed over. One of the creature howled furiously and flung itself at the heart seer. The hound archon batted it aside with his fist, grabbed Serena and attempted to run back to the others. Littleby spoke several arcane words and the crazed Ratatosks were magically repelled further along the branch.

“What are we going to do about them?” Cade asked. The sight of the tree natives driven in to a murderous frenzy was somewhat disconcerting and the halfling was hoping to leave quickly.

“We need to do something soon as they are beginning to overcome the spell.”

“I could mind-blast them,” Serena suggested. “Then we could tie them up and lead them to Crux. Perhaps we can get help there.”

“Just do it fast,” Littleby whispered fiercely as the strain on repelling the creatures was beginning to show.

The heart seer of Tomeri focused her thoughts in to a ball of energy and sent it hurtling along the branch. The torc that she'd bought at A'kin's shop thrummed with energy and amplified the mental blasts ten-fold. The Ratatosk minds were overcome by the psionic blasts and fell unconscious one by one.

As Serena, Sir Osbourne and Zakar were tying up the creatures, Littleby finished his preparations and began to cast his spell. The dwarven lore master sat in the inner ring of the warped wood where a strange impression was formed on the dead wood and cast Legend Lore.

Time passed and Littleby sat with his eyes closed focusing all of his energies in to the spell. His face sagged as the answers to his questions came back and when he opened his eyes his face was ashen.

“What is it?” Cade asked eagerly. “What did you find out?”

“A being known as Tenebrous stepped on to the Yggdrasil at this location from the Astral.”

“And.... why did this Tenebrous have such an effect on the Tree?” Cade asked.

“Because Tenebrous is something that has come back from the dead.”

“That still does not answer my question,” Cade's smile was a little strained as he knew that there was bad news coming. “What's so special about Tenebrous?”

“Tenebrous is..... Orcus returned to unlife.” Littleby said quietly. “He has come back as an undead god. He is a shadow of his former self and has chosen the name Tenebrous. The first word that he spoke when he arose again was 'Vengeance'.”

The silence that followed Littleby's revelation lasted an eternity. Finally Serena let out the breath that she'd been unconsciously holding. “Sweet Tomeri,” she exclaimed.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 28, 2004)

So it was at this point that we found out that instead of trying to stop the return of Orcus, we were actually going to end up dealing with the problem instead. Whoopee. Huzzah. Can't you sense my joy? 

Next! A trip to a _baaaaaaaaaaaad _place!


----------



## simmo (Jun 22, 2004)

GM's note
_
Hello again, it's been awhile since the last update and quite a bit has happened. My apologies for not updating the story hour on a regular basis, but work, gaming and preparing for a friend's wedding have taken up all of my time.

The first bit of news that I have is: the campaign has ended. The players have completed (a slightly abbreviated version of) *The Great Modron March* and *Dead Gods* and it has been a thrilling game to run with an amazing group.

The second bit of news is that I have come up with a means to bribe my players in to writing up what has happened. This means that the gap between the death of Maanzecorian and the end of the campaign will be filled in. I may include some 'We Interrupt This Adventure' updates to fill in some additional information and highlight a few of the dramatic moments from the perspective of the GM.

Finally, this campaign has finished but it has opened up a whole new campaign to take place afterwards. We will not be starting it right away as I am taking a break from GMing for awhile, but if/when we do continue it - then I will start another Story Hour.

Happy Gaming and I'll see you at GenCon Indy 2004 if you're there.

Simmo
_


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 23, 2004)

*This is a horribly condensed version of the major events that led up to the end of the campaign, mostly from Cade's viewpoint. I've tried to mimic the excellent characters that simmo came up with, but they're a pale comparison to the real thing. It might appear in several parts.*

*Revelations*

Cade and Caleb were sat in a bar, near to the Harmonium Headquarters. Littleby had headed inside with Dunster, intent on getting him healed up, and so while they waited for him to return they started doing some of what they did best - drinking and chatting. Accompanying them were Sir Osbourne de Maddox (sat very quietly in the next booth reading a religious text and drinking water), the three mephits (trying to steal everyone else's drinks/money/items/lives/souls) who were flapping about making a lot of noise and screeching at each other, and Bugger the Modron, who was busily examining his drink with minute detail.

Cade had spotted a sign on the way in reading "All weapons must be declared before entry - The Management" and had swiftly changed it to "All weapons must be hidden before entry - The Harmonium" and was quietly observing the bartender scratch his head and try to work out when it had happened. A couple of regulars were also arguing for the return of their weapons so that they could hide them.

Cade giggled.

When the Expansionist Faction had come to take Dunster away (Cade's mental eyes widened at the sheer size of the fleet they had brought with them) they'd left several powerful magic items. Caleb and Cade had been discussing which ones should go to which people, when it occoured to them to see what would happen if Bugger the Modron recieved an Ioun Stone that would make him more intelligent.

At this point Littleby returned, clutching a flagon of Dwarven Ale and muttering under his breath about the lack of a sense of humour prevalent in Harmonium Guards these days. He sat down next to Bugger and joined in on the conversation.

Bugger had gone quiet after setting the Ioun Stone whizzing around his head. Various little clicks and whirrs came from him. Suddenly he looked up again and said:

"New processes completed. Acessing higher functions. New information revealed."

This stopped the inane conversation of everyone bar the mephits, who continued to discuss the relative eating habits of the various Elemental Lords. Littleby quickly asked Bugger what new information he had learned.

"Revealing information to non-Modron life form brings cessation of existence via fail safe mechanism. Bugger regrets this."

With some magical probing and a hefty _break enchantment_, and with some trepidation, the group tried to block the fail safe. Whatever this was, it was important. Modrons do not go about revealing information without good reason. Cade held his breath as Littleby asked the question again:

"Fail safe mechanism...compromised." A little bit of grey-green fluid oozed from Bugger's mouth. "Bugger postulates reason for Modron March pausing. Modron March only pauses when Primus' attention is totally focused elsewhere. Modron March pauses at exact instant of death of major life forms, including Baron Bwimb. Extrapolation - Tenebrous is killing them. Further extrapolation - Tenebrous has killed Primus and is controlling the Modrons."

Cade gasped. The concept that the leader of the Modrons had been replaced was horrifying. That he had been replaced with Tenebrous was worse. His mind raced to understand this...but Littleby had got there first.

"If Tenebrous controls the Modrons, why are they marching early?" the Dwarven Loremaster spoke quietly to Bugger.

"Modron March equals search for information leading to Wand of Orcus. Tenebrous requires Wand to return to full power. Modrons are unwittingly helping him."

One of the mephits fainted at the news.

"Bugger has compromised himself. Bugger will be hunted by other Modrons for revealing information. Bugger does not wish to end independant existence. Bugger will go to safe place."

The Modron cast some sort of spell and began to sink into the floor, pausing for a second.

"Wand of Orcus must not return to Tenebrous. Wand must be destroyed. Tenebrous must be destroyed." And with that, he was gone.

Just at the moment, a Malkir walked through the door.

*Divergence And The Words of Power*

This Malkir had many arcane devices strapped all over him, and seemed somewhat agitated.

"Ah, you're here. Good. You were supposed to be." He spoke rapidly, but in a  slightly distracted manner. "Now, at this point you've discovered...what you need to know. I tell you about the Words of Power, and we head off. Good."

He glanced up. Caleb was still clearly trying to work out if this was actually Malkir or just someone that looked like him, Littlby was sat bolt upright in rapt attention...and Cade just grinned his normal smile.

"Tenebrous has the Last Word. When spoken it...undoes...it's target. Totally. Beyond any form of return, bar one, the Word of Rebirth. It does, however, damage him every time he uses it, but if he gets to the Wand he'll have enough power to use it much more often. Which is, of course, bad for, well, the multiverse in general." He turned to Littlby "I can take you there." Littlby shut his mouth, caugh just before asking a question.

Malkir spoke again. "You must come with me now. The Lady's forces don't like chronomancers - I'm a chronomancer, did I mention that yet? I forget - so I must leave. Meet me _here_." And he threw down a map before vanishing in a cloud of magical motes of light. Three dabu's burst through the door a second later and began questioning everyone in their speech bubble language. Cade got rid of them as quickly as he could.

The group left a note for Serena to meet them at the location that Malkir had left, and headed to the portal.

Cade wondered how Malkir was feeling now he'd obviously diverged again. Cade had heard it was supposed to be dangerous. Hopefully Malkir was ok, Cade felt a strange sort of kinship towards him.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 23, 2004)

*Another Pub, A Fight and A Terrible Tragedy*

Arriving in the gatetown to Elysium, the group were swiftly reunited with both the ChronoMalkir and Serena, who arrived looking somewhat worried, as usual.

ChronoMalkir explained many more details - that Nyon should be meeting them later, that they had to go to a Tower and retrieve the Word of Rebirth, but do it _before_ Tenebrous took the Last Word (time travel had clearly distorted his perceptions a little). Without further ado (although with a small regret that all the excellent partying going on around them would continue without them) Cade followed the rest of them outside.

Moving swiftly on.

A short fight with some servants of Wee Jas was an entertaining diversion. Cade had never seen an Ineveitable before, but didn't get much chance to see this one as it was swiftly destroyed. Avoiding the reinforcements, the group got on a boat that appeared to sail more through sand than water, heading towards the Tower that ChronoMalkir had spoken of.

The sand swept around them continuously, getting inside clothing, hair, in Cade's eyes. Eventually he sought refuge under the wings of Sir Osbourne, who stood steadfast against it. The Tower hove into view.

Waiting in front of it was Nyon.

Serena went to step forwards and speak to him...and then collapsed, screaming. Nyon ran forwards to comfort her, and as she stared up at him, wild eyed, he spoke to her in a tone that spoke of godlike sadness.

"Yes. That feeling was the feeling of the death of Tomeri. Tenebrous has slain her."

Serena lowered her face and wept, in the Shadow of the Tower of the Words of Power, in the arms of the God of Destiny who she'd hated, in front of her friends, in front of Malkir, Serena Allman wept for the death of her Goddess.

A short while later, a flash of light appeared on a distant hill, rapidly coming closer. It was revealed to be a Planetar, a former servant of Tomeri. "Will you accept my service, lady? The souls that Tomeri looked after have a need of a home. Will you let them in? Will you accept the power that is offered to you, in love and in wisdom?"

Serena got slowly to her feet. She met the gaze of the Planetar steadily, though tears continued to run down her face. "Yes," she said. "I will take the power."

The Planetar spoke a word, and the Garden Opened all around the group. Cade grinned even wider as it erupted around them, exactly as Serena had described. The distant mountains, the lake, the cottage...but the thing she had never mentioned were the thousands of souls filling the space.

Serena's face was radiant - she had taken on the mantle of her Goddess, and become a Power herself.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 23, 2004)

Cade and the others sat stunned at one side, observing the changes in their friend. She visibly became more powerful, more _there_. Even when the soul of her mother approached, Serena turned and welcomed her.

*[Player note - Serena became a demigod, using rules from Deities and Demigods. I'm not going to go into all the details myself, that's for randomling to write herself if she wishes. And besides, events catch up with us rather quickly at this point]*

Nyon and Malkir between them did a lot more explaining. Tenebrous could be stopped if the Word of Rebirth was gained from this Tower. Malkir could take them all back in time to gain it before Tenebrous arrived, thus preventing him from knowing they had it. The group agreed. Nyon also told them he had foreseen all that had occoured, and all his manipulation had been to drive them towards this moment so that they could do something about.

Casting a powerful magical spell, Malkir wrapped them all in a field of Time and travelled with them backwards, to an earlier age. When the field collapsed, the Tower looked no different, but the ruins around it were full buildings again.

Gaining access by flying in through the roof, the group solved riddles and bypassed a gigantic snake to gain access to the final room. The Guardians of the Words gave Serena (the only one of them who could safely speak a Word of Power), after some arguing, the Word of Rebirth and the group left just as Tenebrous broke through the door behind them. Cade had just enough time to make a fractional eye contact before the timefield took them.

Arriving back in the present, one of the guardians was outside the Tower. He explained that Tenebrous had killed the other one, and urged the party to make all haste to stop him.

Nyon continued his explanations, telling them the future course of events, and predicting his own death against Tenebrous. He told Serena that if ever she spoke the Word of Rebirth, she spoke it for Tomeri, not for him. Serena nodded, too full of emotion to speak.

Cade and the others were just about to try and make their way to Pandamonium (the alleged home of the Wand of Orcus) when yet another unexpected event occoured...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 23, 2004)

On Lammed, an Allthing of Gods had been called. Recent events, particularly the death of Tomeri, a Greater Goddess, had shaken up the pantheon. Several other Small Gods had been destroyed in the fighting, and at this point the Powers of Space and Time - gods so powerful they barely rated as gods - had called people with connections to Lammed from around the Multiverse to see if they wanted to become deities, to become Powers themselves.

Serena had been contacted in a more direct way, of course, but to Cade this was the biggest opportunity of his life. He said yes immediately, and felt a massive surge of power inside him as he became a demigod of Commerce, Luck and Wealth.

He opened his eyes to see Deus standing in front of him. The other halfling had also become a demigod, dealing with Trade and Industry. The two struck a deal, allowing worshippers to give equal worship to the two of them.

Cade's mind opened in a way that can't be described, his new power flooding inside him. He became aware of everything around him, of every trade deal ever struck on Lammed, worshippers all around Lammed searching for his name, to be able to worship him. His grin widened ever more.

However, his first godly action was a regretful one. He mentally reached out to Sir Osbourne and bid him return to the service of Bahamut in full. Although Cade had grown to like the Paladin, his rigid lawful morals were going to be difficult to accomodate. Too difficult.

Searching amongst his new knowledge, Cade found a young halfling woman known as Marchesa Two Cuts. She was charming, polite, witty, capable...and the deadliest kukri fighter around. Cade summoned her to his side and made her his personal assistant and bodyguard.

At the end of the AllThing, Cade was pleased to see that in addition to himself and Serena, Caleb had accepted the offer. His mephits now looked like men in mineral form, although they still bickered amongst themselves. Littlby was holding a page from sort of book - he didn't look quite divine himself by Cade could see that power flowed from the page to the Dwarf, granting him similar power.

The group looked at each other.

"So, now we're all gods, eh?" chortled Caleb. "Let's go kick some undead arse then."

Serena put forth her hands, and _plane shifted_ them to Pandamonium.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 23, 2004)

Howling winds surrounded them, winds that would drive non-divine creatures insane. But the group stood firm. They were in a cavern, surrounded by stone.

Cade realised he'd started thinking of them as the Godsquad, and resolved to never, ever let anyone else know this.

Caleb concentrated, summoning the Stone Spirit he had rescued in Sigil (Note: This event not in the Story Hour, sorry). A huge, obese fat form appeared, surrounded by small creatures that quickly stole all the food from the groups packs. It spoke to Caleb, and he relayed the information that it could lead them to the general location of the Wand.

Serena took charge. "We need the circlet to touch the skull on the Wand," she said confidently. "The Wand is here somewhere, on the lowest level of the plane. The circlet is...Littlby?"

Littlby cast a spell and responded "The circlet is on the Outlands. We should head there immediately."

Splitting up, Cade and Caleb _teleported_ down as Littlby and Serena _planeshifted_ again to the Outlands, arriving and then teleporting again to the location of the circlet. It was in the possession of an ancient mummy, striding towards Mechanus. Littlby took one look and cast _delayed blast fireball_, instantly incinerating the ancient undead form. The circlet, slightly warped and hot to the touch, dropped to the ground. Serena eagerly snatched it up - scorching her hand in the process - and _planeshifted _back to Pandamonium.

Cade and Caleb had found things a little harder. Although the Stone Spirit could lead them to the general location of the wand, it wasn't close enough. Running forwards, they had discovered that in the next cave a half-ogre was stood over an altar, a knife in his hand. Nearing him, they physically felt the change as they hit a powerful anti-magic field. After quickly exploring the surrounding area, they returned to him, Cade drawing his shortsword and calling out "If you don't want this embedded in your face you'll tell us where the Wand is!"

The half ogre visibly paled and quaked. He pointed down a tunnel, and Caleb picked him up bodily and started running, Cade close behind. And then, distantly on their godly conscienceness, _Tenebrous was coming!_

Calen and Cade stopped just before a massive magical barrier. The Half Ogre laughed at them. "You can't stop Him! He will destroy you and make you as dust!"

Caleb dropped him to the ground. Striking a heroic pose, he drew forth AGGEMAM the Destroyer, the mighty Hammer he had found in the Outlands. He summoned all his godly power and might, and brought down the Wrath of the Gods upon the barrier blocking his way. Cade covered his eyes.

An incredible concussive force blasted out. All around them, Pandamonium rang like a struck bell as the vibrations moved through it, each one resounding to the words "Caleb was here...!" Caleb himself was the only thing that stayed standing, and once Cade picked himself up and opened his eyes he saw the barrier was down.

The two ran forwards again.

As they entered the next room..._Tenebrous was entering on the other side!_


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 23, 2004)

In the centre of the cavern - The Wand of Orcus. A black fluted piece of metal topped by a skull, the whole thing throbbing with power.

On one side - Caleb and Cade, running in to try and stop the person on the other side - Tenebrous, Orcus reborn.

And finally, between Tenebrous and the Wand - Nyon. Standing bravely in the way. Cade mentally searched for anything he could do, but before he could complete the thought, Tenebrous opened his mouth and spoke the Final Word, and without a second more Nyon simply ceased to be. The backlash crackled through Tenebrous, and Cade could see what it was costing him to use the awesome power of the Final Word.

At that moment, Serena and Littlby appeared in the cavern, _teleporting_ in.

Cade swore he would always remember the next few seconds of his existence for as long as he lived.

Tenebrous turning towards Serena, who was carrying the Circlet.

Littlby trying to mouth a spell to prevent him.

Cade stood stock still, knowing that all he could do was remember this moment in detail.

Serena moving forwards, holding the circlet.

Tenebrous opening his mouth.

Caleb finishing his spell first and driving Tenebrous down into the ground. The spell worked like an _imprisonment_, catching Tenebrous off guard with his attention focused on Serena and sucking him down.

Serena dropping the Circlet gently onto the Skull, careful not to be touching the Circlet at the moment of contact.

And finally, in terrible, wonderful slow motion, the Wand, Circlet and Tenebrous himself crumbling to dust, piece by tiny piece. Cade could feel the body of Tenebrous being sucked out to the Astral Plane, a Dead God again, and he could feel the incredible wave of negative energy that burst from him, although it didn't affect Cade himself.

Serena stopped. Cade stopped. Caleb stopped. Littlby stopped.

It was over.

Tenebrous was destroyed.

_Next - The Celebration!_


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 23, 2004)

_Planeshift. Teleport._

The temple of Tomeri, Tal'Chuan, Lammed.

The four new demigods appeared together. All around them priests and priestesses were busy in work, unaware of what had occoured on a distant plane. Cade planned to change all that. His voice boomed out:

"Here me, O ye people of the city! Let it be known that Cade Highdale, Serena Allman, Caleb and Littlby Cakebeard have destroyed the undead Tenebrous! _Praise them with great praise!_"

And the people rejoiced in all the ways of the city. The word spread quickly, helped not a little by Cade's _sendings_ to everyone he could think of. A groundswell of belief reverberated through the four of them.

Serena stepped forwards herself, and spoke the Word of Rebirth for Tomeri. In a blaze of light, Tomeri reformed in front of the crowds. She turned to Serena, and enveloped her in a hug as the masses cheered and celebrated. Although now a mortal, Tomeri pledged herself to the four demigods that had taken on the responsibilty of her powers, and vowed to help them all in any way she could.

Cade smiled to himself. He knew this was a day that would never be bettered.


----------

